# Hisa's Set Shop



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2008)

You can ask for anything here, sets, transparency, and gifs.​ 
Enjoy!​
*Helping hands:*
--

*What this shop does:*
- Signatures 
- Avatars
- Transparencies
- Userbars
- Animated GIFs


*To Request*
Stock: (spoiler tagged)
Type: (avi or sig)
Size: 
Text: (optional)
Other: (anything else you'd like to add)

 - - - - - - - - - -

*Rules*
- Please try to give us good stock if you can {something big; that way it has better quality when it gets resized)
- You must have over *50 posts* to request something here.
- You must wait *24 hours before making a new request*. 
- *One request per person*.
- You must give us *stock* to work with.
- Put it *between spoiler tags*.
- Be specific with your request.
- You must *rep and credit us*
- *No complaining*. Kindly tell us is if its not what you want.
- You must not spam/flame/troll this thread. 
- You must *turn off your signature* when posting.
to do that:
*Quick Reply*

*Advanced Options*


*Breaking these rules will get your request ignored.*
We reserve ourselves the right to refuse a request that we consider inappropriate.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Examples of Work​*
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cooli (Apr 30, 2008)

I want a set    


You said you do originals 


edit-


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 30, 2008)

First customer 

Request:

I wanted to know if Hisagi or Madara can color this for me



If you need specific colors just tell me. Thank you!

And if you can cut the guy off at the back and cut off the title (logo) at the top.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Kenshin*
Yes but even so we need stock to work with

*Tara* 
I'll give it a go, is that Shaman King?


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 30, 2008)

@Hisagi: Yea it is from Shaman King 

@Kenshin: I like the set picture Kenshin


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Kenshin Himura*
You need to give avi or sig size please.

*Tara*
thats what I thought, I should have it done by morning if not by tonight.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Apr 30, 2008)

Hisagi do you want me to do kenshins ill give it a go


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry I forgot one more thing if you can include a 150x150 avatar with it too.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Apr 30, 2008)

Kenshin im done it was hard and it might now be good but here you go
Avy: 
Sig:


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Tara*
Alrighty then 

*Madara*
try chipping off the black around the edges


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2008)

*For Tara *


*Spoiler*: __ 









Please forgive my horrible coloring, I was unsure the colors to use since I dont watch Shaman King. Hope I got them close at least.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry i tried so hard but that pic was so difficult


----------



## Kuro (Apr 30, 2008)

I would like a set please ^^

Avi non-senior size, and you're free to choose colors, brushes, borders, etc.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2008)

*For Kazumi*

I was playing around with the brush strokes hope you like


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2008)

transparent + avi plz X3


----------



## Hisagi (May 1, 2008)

*steals request* 

*For Angel *

*Spoiler*: __ 






or





it was hard to do this, for reasons so say it was rather...​
distracting​


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2008)

thnx   awsome job


----------



## Ema Skye (May 1, 2008)

The coloring is awesome Hisagi *rep* X3


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 2, 2008)

Okay im back from my other commitments ill take the next request


----------



## Gecka (May 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Stock:_ 



200X200 for avy and any size bigger than 300[noparse]X300[/noparse] for sig



Type: Both plz
Size: Any will do
Text: None

I want the set to be of any character from Tales of Symphonia


----------



## Hisagi (May 4, 2008)

*For Gecka*

sorry if these arent the right characters. hope its okay though.

*Spoiler*: __ 












Remember to cred&rep


----------



## choco bao bao (May 4, 2008)

Hey guys, can i request a colouring for this?

I don't mind the colours, as long as it's colourful. :3

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (May 4, 2008)

*For chocomint*
Hope you like the colors.



Remember to Cred&rep


----------



## choco bao bao (May 4, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *For chocomint*
> Hope you like the colors.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much X3 It's lovely.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (May 5, 2008)

Could I have this transparent ((^^' If its ok, without the black limes also. The black lines just dont look right)) and have it say "Neko Cali =^_^=" underneath? (^^' If needed, you can leave the kitty smilie thing out.)


----------



## Hisagi (May 5, 2008)

*For Mrs Maito Gai*

hope this is what you wanted

*Spoiler*: __ 








let me know if you want anything fix on that since the trans was rough


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2008)

/runs in

Seems like everything is going good around these parts. 

/runs out


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 5, 2008)

Damb i keep on missing the customers


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2008)

^ You should on working, or else Hisagi will steal all of them.


----------



## Hisagi (May 6, 2008)

Madara, tell Gecka his request is done, that can be your job  or maybe Shirozaki can since she seems to have become our shop lurker


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (May 6, 2008)

UHM, userbar animation request,

can you pwees make these userbars into one animated userbar with a 2 second stall?


*Spoiler*: __ 












thanx in adv


----------



## Hisagi (May 6, 2008)

lucky you made the request now, I was just about to log off and take a nap but I think i'll do this b4 I go  give me a few minutes

:edit


alright here you go. remember to cred and all that good stuff

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (May 6, 2008)

Yes that is what I wanted. ^_^ Thank you!


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (May 7, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> lucky you made the request now, I was just about to log off and take a nap but I think i'll do this b4 I go  give me a few minutes
> 
> :edit
> 
> ...



thanx i luv it, reppd + cred


----------



## Usagi (May 9, 2008)

I would like Hisa to color this 

RenIchi

Kaythnx.


----------



## Hisagi (May 9, 2008)

*For the oh so lovely Usagi*


*Spoiler*: _v1_ 









*Spoiler*: _v2_ 










remember to cred/red & all that good stuff 

(let me know if there is anything you want fixed, I'm always happy to modify til its exactly what is wanted)


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 9, 2008)

Damb why do i miss every customer i hate school if i didnt have school i could have done this one.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 11, 2008)

Request for a set:



I just want a 150x150 avatar (focusing on the girl on the far right, NOT transparent) and a sig along with it thank you!


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 11, 2008)

Here is your sig


----------



## Hisagi (May 11, 2008)

*For Tara.* Sorry for the delay i was in San Diego all week. 

I phased out Lelouch for you.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 11, 2008)

Here's to an update I should have made a week ago!

Welcome *Hinamori-san* to our shop! She is going to be our lovely GIF maker . (i'm still new at it but I can manage slideshows i've mastered it. sorta)

Good luck Hinamori-san!


----------



## Ema Skye (May 11, 2008)

Thank you guys! *rep both*


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2008)

Okay, I need to kind of overlap an image here.

I need the image here



To be next to Ulqiourra in my sig. Without there being any white space (i believe it was called being transparent?).

Anyway, the Hachimata symbol in the link I provided needs to be next to Ulquiorra's head. If you imagine a straight line from the tip of the horn on Ulquiorra's head to the tip of the robe frill closest to Ulquiorra's body, right in the middle of that line is where the Hachimata symbol needs to be.

Sorry to be so precise, but I REALLY suck with images. The most I can give is credit.


----------



## Hisagi (May 11, 2008)

Ah, a fellow Kusanagi agent  I'll do this, but turn off your sig please.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2008)

Um...how do you turn off a sig? I've never done that before...


----------



## Hisagi (May 11, 2008)

first page has a image of how.

anyway here, sorry its a tad bit rough

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2008)

No, that's fine. A thousand thanks. 

Edit: Eh, it looks like a piece on the top of his head was cut out, but that's fine.


----------



## Hisagi (May 11, 2008)

Oops o_o let me fix that for you if you want


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2008)

Please do! 

I just didn't want to make you go back and do it. I'm bad at confronting people.


----------



## Hisagi (May 11, 2008)

No, thats what we want here. We want you to notify us if your request isn't exactly what you wanted. Just keep it to a tone that it isnt complaining. Here, better?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2008)

Perfect, thank you!


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 12, 2008)

err i missed another one. Next transparency is mine.


----------



## Usagi (May 12, 2008)

I need a render and ava pleeeease <3

Link: 
Size: a 300 something X 450 ish area
Ava: Same image, most Konata's and Kagami's face, purdy effects plzzz. X3


----------



## Hisagi (May 12, 2008)

wtf that Death-kun guy thanked elle for the render i did  so much for good service.


Since Madara said he was busy over PM ima steal this one cause im onlnie and bored. Madara make my next set will ya  xD


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

here you go.

and madara turn off your damn sig I already had to have vervex turn death-kun's off i dont want to have to ask her again she got on my ass about it. 

*for Usagi*

*Spoiler*: __ 








cred & rep and all that good stuff


----------



## Usagi (May 13, 2008)

sankyuuuu hisaaaa X3 pek


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

Rules updated. You can now request once every 24 hours and manga panel requests are now to once a week. 

and I would like to welcome Red_sands93 to our workers list. Wish him luck!


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 13, 2008)

i have a request for a avatar and sig


*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 




stock:
she seems to show more concern
typetar
size:160x120
textne
can you color the avatar like this?

and with this background? .

please leave ichigo out of the pic please.





*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




stock:

type:sig
size:475x200
text:Bloosom.Queen(in cursive please,in the color orange.)

can you color it the same as the avatar please.




and sorry if my request is to much, i seem to go a little over board.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

Wow since i absoultly suck at coloring hisagi will .do this one for you.


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 13, 2008)

you don't suck, im pretty sure you got skills in it to.


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

oh noes. I has to color 237/18 again  I colored that last night LOL



lol I'll do it for you then no worries.

also, i'll need a better stock image for the signature. if I resize it how you want it'll lose its quality. can you get a bigger image?


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

Hahaha well i dont suck im just not skilled in that part of photoshop yet i probably will get better and reteach my self becuase lots of requests here ask for coloring so i want to help hisagi out by doing some.


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 13, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> oh noes. I has to color 237/18 again  I colored that last night LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

No sadly im in highschool but ik computer pretty well so i learn how to do alot of things with photo shop myself


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

No I don't go to art school, I pretty much taught myself how to use Photoshop. No tutorials or anything D8

I still need a better stock image for you sig


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

I think she want the sig pic to be the one with ichigo but wants it colored diffrently


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

No she wants that picture of Orihime. Maybe I could find a cap to use instead, if not, she just won't have a sig for not giving me better stock because she wants good quality and you can't get that from a resized tiny picture thats blown triple its size


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 13, 2008)

no guys, i want the orihime pic with ichigo to be my avatar lol. what do you mean by better stock?


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

bloosom.queen said:


> no guys, i want the orihime pic with ichigo to be my avatar lol. what do you mean by better stock?



I understand what you want for you avatar. I'm almost done with it now, its your sig we are confused about. and stock meaning, its a bitch to resize the small stock to be bigger, it makes it look shitty, but if it were a larger image you wanted us to scale down, it'd look better


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 13, 2008)

oh i get it, well the sig pic is from one of the bleach openings, but i don't know which one, if i could get that image from the opening would that help?


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

its from the opening with the song Rolling Star. I'll see if i can get a cap for it.


also, your avatar cant be 160x120. You're still a regular member so the biggest you can have is 125x125.


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 13, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> its from the opening with the song Rolling Star. I'll see if i can get a cap for it.


oh thank you very much



Hisagi said:


> also, your avatar cant be 160x120. You're still a regular member so the biggest you can have is 125x125.



thats fine.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

Okay i get it now


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 13, 2008)

i still fear you, and im in your squad to.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

You fear me or hisagi???


----------



## Red Sands (May 13, 2008)

hello everyone i just thought id introduce myself if you didn't already know me im a new worker in this workshop....i make borders and GIFs....i hope i can be as good as madara sensei though


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

Turn off your sig please


----------



## Red Sands (May 13, 2008)

sorry sir i kinda forgot but did it right after i noticed it...


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 13, 2008)

you madara. your name saids it all


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

Lol but im not evil im an awesome person. LOL red i do that all the time.


----------



## Red Sands (May 13, 2008)

like right there

i think we should stop spamming guys....it could get this workshop closed down....


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 13, 2008)

ok i beileve you, your are my captain and i have to trust you.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

Yah maybe we should i was just tryin to pick this place up. Thank you blossom see you in the seritai


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

Okay now you guys are just spamming, as Red said. If you want to discuss anything but your request, please move it to another thread or over PM. 

Heres bloosoms request:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Let me know if you want any modifications


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 13, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Okay now you guys are just spamming, as Red said. If you want to discuss anything but your request, please move it to another thread or over PM.
> 
> Heres bloosoms request:
> 
> ...



NO, ITS PERFECT, THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

I hope you caught my edit


----------



## bloosom.queen (May 13, 2008)

oh, i did.


----------



## Soldier (May 13, 2008)

I just want the girls and the dog 
Please. and resize too please


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

Could you post another picture of that, the link you gave is just a red x. (or it may just be my browser)


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 13, 2008)

ah can i do it i have some time


----------



## Hisagi (May 13, 2008)

have at it. I cant see it its just a red x in a box on my IE O.o


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 14, 2008)

Ano... Hisagi?  I could help with the coloring... but my shading isn't that good yet. ><"


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

niether is mine . I just add a tad of darker color to the lines. thats "my" shading. 

Of course want me to put that down next to your name, besides "greatest gif maker here" ?


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for putting it down! 
...Ain't a great GIF maker... ><" My GIFs are still too long. ><"


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

Same as mine, but we'll work on it together 

Just remember,
Regular member limits: 125x125 100KB 
Senior Member limits: 150x150 315KB


----------



## Soldier (May 14, 2008)

Oops, sorry  here's another one. I re uploaded it.  tell me if you still cant see it.


----------



## Siren (May 14, 2008)

^ What would you like, sig? Avy? colored?  

Lol, Hisagi. xD '*fancy* avys and sets'? I see what you did thar


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Mint do you work here? 
But anyways mint is right wat do you want it as


----------



## Siren (May 14, 2008)

^Yep, I'm on the first page.  As of today I can help out. 

I'm sure it'll be fun working herex3


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

Both of you please turn off your sigs


----------



## Red Sands (May 14, 2008)

sorry i was gone yesterday....i had a bit of a problem with my internet connection...but i fixed it

so new person?.....and its one of my good friends


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Sorry school internet didnt let me do it i dont know why Hisagi why do we need so many workers i understand a gif maker me you and red but why everyone else


----------



## Red Sands (May 14, 2008)

Ok Then I Wonder When ill get a GIF request....i want to show you guys im good at that...ok ill stop posting now.....


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Why is the name Hisagi + friends request shop. We cant single out one person we should come up with a group name


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Why is the name Hisagi + friends request shop. We cant single out one person we should come up with a group name



its only that temporarily =/ I asked about it in post but NF was being weird and it never went through.

Possible ideas for names?


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Maybe we could make this the hachimata request shop run by us hachi members.


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

Hinamori-san isn't in Hachimata, and even so, I don't really think thats a good idea, people might think you have to be in hachimata to request or something

turn off your sig


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Damb that always happens to me. Anyway okay i like the name how it is. Look at at foxspirits shop fox shop of wonders he didnt add the other workers since we started it we should keep the name


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

Good point

then the name sticks I suppose


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Yay okay


----------



## Totitos (May 14, 2008)

I'm not here to request, just to wish good luck to this shop :shrooms


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Thanx totitos


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

crap  they changed the name before i could said the nvm dont change it pm


----------



## Red Sands (May 14, 2008)

that sucks....oh well it doesn't change anything


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Fuck wait a week and we will change it


----------



## Soldier (May 14, 2008)

Mint said:


> ^ What would you like, sig? Avy? colored?
> 
> Lol, Hisagi. xD '*fancy* avys and sets'? I see what you did thar



Wow I'm just with it today @.@ Sorry 
Sig is fine


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> that sucks....oh well it doesn't change anything





Madara Uchiha said:


> Fuck wait a week and we will change it


I'm sorry  lets have a vote on it, should it stay or go? 




Anju said:


> Wow I'm just with it today @.@ Sorry
> Sig is fine



Lets have mint do yours


----------



## Red Sands (May 14, 2008)

its ok hisagi dont worry about it.....damn it...no GIF requests

im going to go practice my GIF making anyways....


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 14, 2008)

high thar, can i request only border to some image?


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Yes ill do it


----------



## Red Sands (May 14, 2008)

yup borders arent hard


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Red can i do this one i havent done a request yet.


----------



## Red Sands (May 14, 2008)

sure madara-sensei im still working on my GIF anyway


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 14, 2008)

gimmie a second and i'll post an image.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Thanx and okay Onizuka want a color for the border or a specific type like i can do rounded edges. and stuff like my avy


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 14, 2008)

here it is:



and border like in that noob's avatar:

abc

all good things will be given


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 14, 2008)

ough, what about this url which i uploaded? can you make such border? or you only make those like in your avatar?


----------



## Red Sands (May 14, 2008)

no he meant that blossom.queen girl.....cause if he was talking about me.......im not going to get into that....


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 14, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> no he meant that blossom.queen girl.....cause if he was talking about me.......im not going to get into that....



 yes indeed. i post url to this profile


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

Okay then wait a sec


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

turn off your sig. and i think he means the black white black border


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

well since i didnt do that one i did my version i believe it looks better. 
sorry hisagi my computer has no check in the box but it still make my sig visable.


----------



## Siren (May 14, 2008)

My first request, I hope I don't do horribly. xD 

I hope you don't mind if it's vertical?


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 14, 2008)

lol it looks like RIP plate but it's ok- this dude is already dead 

thanks and rep


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

Please dont be rude about "whos version" looks better Madara. True that one looks more clearer however the one i did for BQ was not "my version" it was a GIF standard border and im just used to using that.


----------



## Soldier (May 14, 2008)

It's all good, I'm sure it'll look great, Mint 
And yeah vertical is perfectly fine


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

No i didnt mean it like that you misunderstood me i usually made borders like that but i now use that program to make it and i said i like this version of the black and white border then normal one. I didnt mean to offend you


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

wanna see a preview of my june set


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_yo hisagi do i work here man ... i finally finished up my work in Tousens  _


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

we would love to have you


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_sweet ... BTW i do transparencies and borders ... by borders i mean anything like the one in my avy and i can change its colors  ... BTW madara turn off your sig ... god i never thought i would say that  _


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2008)

^ thanks Nightmare  and yeah, I can change colors too  its fun.


----------



## Nightmare (May 14, 2008)

_exactly man ... i like customizing my customers avy  _


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 14, 2008)

i can do the same thing but no one ever ask for it. damb the quick post window is on the fritz again


----------



## Siren (May 14, 2008)

Anju said:


> It's all good, I'm sure it'll look great, Mint
> And yeah vertical is perfectly fine




Your request is done! I'm sorry it took so long, I had to eat dinner.

I hope you like it  I'm not used to black and white


----------



## Soldier (May 14, 2008)

Omigsh! That's really nice! I luff it! thank you! 
Cred and +rep coming in like 3.14159 seconds DD


----------



## Siren (May 14, 2008)

Yay, I'm really glad you like it! 

Please come again


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Siren (May 15, 2008)

^Anyone wanna take his request? [If not I'll be happy to try my hand at it]


----------



## Nightmare (May 15, 2008)

_sorry im currently working on my new sig so its all yours  _


----------



## Siren (May 15, 2008)

Alrighty, I'll see what I can do. xD


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

turn off your sig Mint


----------



## Noitora (May 15, 2008)

This is looking quite sexy Hisagi. Someday I might need to work as a colour on this forum


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

I didn't put much effort into it I was just bored since I just woke up

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I didn't put much effort into it I was just bored since I just woke up
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Its Awesome Though


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

Mint you didn't have to take your post down  I only made it cause I was expirementing. Your's looked aweome (btw send me that second to last one I wanted to use it X3)


----------



## Siren (May 15, 2008)

I thought it was unneccissary and would make the page take longer to load. xD 

 Okay, it's coming up. :3


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

no, taking it down uwas unneccesary X3


----------



## Romanticide (May 15, 2008)

Avy and Sig request!

Stock: 

Avy Size: 125 x 125 or 150 x 150

Sig Size: As big as allowed

Profile Pic: Have Rukia, 100 x 100

Other:  Have Rukia in the Avy, Ichigo and Rukia in the sig.


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Avy and Sig request!
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



taking request pek  (unless Mint decides she wants it)

want any text on the sig?


----------



## Romanticide (May 15, 2008)

Text: Hollow'd Heart


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

alrighty I'm on it (if mint doesnt mind )


----------



## Siren (May 15, 2008)

Go ahead Hisagi


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

*Hollow'd Heart*
Profile Picture

*Spoiler*: _v0_ 








Avatar

*Spoiler*: _v1_ 









*Spoiler*: _v2_ 








Signature

*Spoiler*: _v0_


----------



## Romanticide (May 15, 2008)

Thanks! I'll rep later, since i've repped you a few days ago.


----------



## Sima (May 15, 2008)

@Hisagi:- Do you think you could make me a Byakuya set? pweeeasssee 

it doesn't matter what pic you use...as long as its pic of Byakuya


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

I will if you turn off your sig


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

Hisagi do you mind if i do it im bored and i have great byakuya pics


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

its not up to me its up to Simari.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

Ah i already got the sig done does simari want text


----------



## Sima (May 15, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Hisagi do you mind if i do it im bored and i have great byakuya pics



Ummm...No offense...but I want Hisagi to do it. I am use to the sets he makes for me...so...yeah, Sorry Madara!

Edit:- Well since you got it done...let me see it real quick...maybe I'll like it...>.<


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

Yah all it needs is a resize but if you want to see it before the resize sure just wait a sec


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

Here it is i need to add text if wanted and some effects but for now we got this.


----------



## Sima (May 15, 2008)

I do like that...for Text I just want my username: Simari-Chan, and if you want to add some effects...feel free too xD


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

Sure want my to add that pink color your using now


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

Good Madara, but next time be more patient alright?


----------



## Sima (May 15, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Sure want my to add that pink color your using now



Sure if you want.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

hisagi i just like doing the sets even if i cant post them its practice and fun. 
@ simari-chan its done 
Avy:
Sig:


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

No problem.

I personally like it but the sig exceeds limits Madara


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

No it doesnt i made sure of it 500x413


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

it biggest it can be is like, 500x400, dude  at thats about like, for senior members.


oh nvm, max is 550x400


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

Are you sure all my sets are 500x500 if for none senior members its most likely 450x450
Okay sig resized:


----------



## Sima (May 15, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> hisagi i just like doing the sets even if i cant post them its practice and fun.
> @ simari-chan its done
> Avy:
> Sig:



Ooohh...I like it...good job...


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2008)

Simariiii your sig turn it off


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

hisagi im 100% sure for senior members its 500x500 and for non-senior members its 450x450. 
@ simari i hope you caught the post with the resized version.


----------



## Sima (May 15, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> hisagi im 100% sure for senior members its 500x500 and for non-senior members its 450x450.
> @ simari i hope you caught the post with the resized version.



I did get it...don't worry ^ ^


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 15, 2008)

Oh thank god i didnt want you getting into any mod trouble


----------



## Hisagi (May 16, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> hisagi im 100% sure for senior members its 500x500 and for non-senior members its 450x450.
> @ simari i hope you caught the post with the resized version.



I proved myself wrong o.o;

*Announcement:* Signature Rules


----------



## Jackal (May 16, 2008)

yo hisagi. if you need an extra hand. im learning on all this request stuff. so if you need a hand, just ask. (so far i can resize, re color and im best with sigs.)


----------



## Usagi (May 17, 2008)

Hi Hisa. 

So I come with yet another request.

Signature: Banner style, preferably rounded corners and 1px border with whatever color you choose.
Stocks: 1 2 3 4  5
Description: I know that's a lot of pics, but if you could use some to use together to blend or whatever, that'd be amazing. <3

Avatar:   
Description: Using one of those three, resize to 150x150, rounded corners, no border, and I guess since the quality will go down from the resize, so clean it up please? XD

Iluuuu hisa <333


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

wow, i think the sig is a bit of an eye sore. Probably one of those illusen-ish pictures that you have to focus your attention on onep art at a time. 

*Avatar*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Signature*

*Spoiler*: __ 









let me know if you want any modifications at all


----------



## fraj (May 17, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Sorry i tried so hard but that pic was so difficult



hmmmm it isnt hard . I remember the same pic I rendered a few weeks ago and this was my outcome.


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

^ a pro appears 

You're right, it isn't hard, if you know good tricks to get it to come out right


----------



## Riku (May 17, 2008)

sent my request on MSN!


*Spoiler*: _avy_ 










*Spoiler*: _sig..if possible..=(_


----------



## PlayStation (May 17, 2008)

Can I help you out,Hisagi?


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

^ what can you do?


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

*Knight of Cydonia*




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlayStation (May 17, 2008)

*Banners*
Designed some banners for vbulletin forums

*Avatars*
|- famous triple-lined borders
*Signatures*

*Transparencies*
Rendering works on FoxSprit's shop



*Experience*
|-Have been GFX-ing since last year


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

I'll bring it up with Mint next time she's on  shes already our Pro sig maker


-----
damn.... 500 posts gone


----------



## PlayStation (May 17, 2008)

So,I have the work?


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

Pretty much yes  Just let me ask Mint and get her opinion, we're already outnumbering ourselves on workers vs work. We don't get much traffic


----------



## PlayStation (May 17, 2008)

Ah,okay 

Don't worry,I'll try to help advertise this shop


----------



## fraj (May 17, 2008)

Ok I wanna see what you can make so lets see what both of you can make out of this stock.



And then ill know whats your style. Remember make a sig not just a render of it


----------



## PlayStation (May 17, 2008)

^It's a challenge then.I'll give it a shot.Will show it to you tomorrow


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

ooh, the professional is challenging us? Hm, I think I will try that before I hit the hay


----------



## fraj (May 17, 2008)

I wanna see what Hisagi can also do with it so that I can tell you if you have any things that can be improved to make your styles more refined.


----------



## PlayStation (May 17, 2008)

frajosg,do you want a c4d or a smudge sig?Or I can make anyhow i want


----------



## fraj (May 17, 2008)

Takumi said:


> frajosg,do you want a c4d or a smudge sig?Or I can make anyhow i want



Make it anyhow because it shows what you are comfortable with.
I also made of version of my sig with that stock and I will show the sig here once I see what you made of it.


----------



## PlayStation (May 17, 2008)

Okay,I'll do it first thing in the morning tomorrow 

Ciao


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

Well here is my go at it.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I know already there is a LOT I can improve on. (I added the text merely because I couldn't see the image standing alone, its an eyesore to me any way that I look at it anyhow =/)


----------



## Ema Skye (May 17, 2008)

Hello guys, I'm here for a simple request 

I wanted to know if you can put this Hachi symbol:


in this picture:

you could put it in any of the corners it doesn't matter to me, whatever you seem that'll fit right, thank you! ^^


----------



## Siren (May 17, 2008)

I'll try my hand if no one else is here  

Do you want Hachimata symbol the same size?


----------



## Ema Skye (May 17, 2008)

Any size will do.


----------



## Siren (May 17, 2008)

Alrighty, it's all done.  Hope it's okay.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 17, 2008)

Thank you! I need to wait till my 24 hours is over then I'll rep you!


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

new rule, you can now request every 24 hours :thumb


----------



## PlayStation (May 17, 2008)

Here's mine,frajosg


Made a simple one,smudged and some gradient maps


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 17, 2008)

Hisagi im leaving it looks like you have enough employes and the name is already yours so im going to start my own shop im sorry


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2008)

Madara dont be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). We only have extra members because there are somethings we can't do and you know it.  I'm waiting until my week is up so i can change the name back. that was the plan remember? are you a wuss and bailing out on me?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 18, 2008)

Oh Shi-
hello first time here and requesting a slideshow gif
Youngest to oldest please
Link removed


background:A cool one
text: Naruto Uzumaki in a pretty colors
border:A round one if you can, or a orange dotted one


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2008)

*For Naruto*


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2008)

If someone can make this for me it be great. Rep of course. 

Stock -
Left - 
Middle - 
Right - 

Type - Sig 

Size - average size of a sig. Whatever size as long as you fit it in. 

Text - Not everyone is meant to make a difference. But for me, the choice to lead an ordinary life is no longer an option *Hope you can fit it, make it seeable* If you can't use the good old "With great power, comes great responsibility" Thanks and any color that looks good with background/pics. 

Other - Don't have to show the whole body of the last picture. Just his upper body part. Also background if it could be like the second picture or similar. Lots of black/red with lighting or such. I understand it's hard for a certain background so if you make one up just black and red and kinda gloomy i guess. Depressing *Yes depressing* background, lol.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 18, 2008)

Can you make the size 150x150 please


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Can you make the size 150x150 please


I'm on it 


crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you want them blended, animated, or side by side?


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2008)

Blended i think will look best. Not sure how animated or side by side would be but when i thought of the idea blended was the way to go


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2008)

Turn off your sig

i"ll have it up by morning

*For Naruto -edited*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 18, 2008)

thanks


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Turn off your sig
> 
> i"ll have it up by morning
> 
> *For Naruto -edited*



Sorry bout that, and thanks


----------



## Hentai (May 18, 2008)

Request Transparency

Stock: 

Thanks


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (May 18, 2008)

Stock:

Type: Set please.

Can you make a regular non-senior member sized avatar and do whatever for the sig.


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2008)

Turn off your sig please WB and I'll see if I can do it when I'm done with the other two requests.  If not I'll leave it for grabs in the unsorted pile


----------



## igneus somes (May 18, 2008)

id make a request but it seems ur busy and i have no ideas .. sorry XD ill make one l8er...


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2008)

thank you for you consideration, but please turn off your sig. I really dont feel like asking vervex or another mod to do it, its a waste of their time.


*crazymtf*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Kyuubi no Yuuko*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## igneus somes (May 18, 2008)

stock:



 cud u blend the 2pics.   writing at the bottom gone for the left pic pls, my name in some scary or fancy (whatever) font.
dimensions: ???x495 ty lol ill let u handle dimension coz il fuck it up if i choose...background doesnt matter either..


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

Oh geez, Hisagi is a machine. 

I'll handle igneus's request


----------



## igneus somes (May 18, 2008)

ty dude


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

Damb i missed a load of requests


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

*@igneus somes*

Your request is done. Hope you like it, I couldn't really understand what you wanted exactly, so I tried improvising a bit.


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (May 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Turn off your sig please WB and I'll see if I can do it when I'm done with the other two requests.  If not I'll leave it for grabs in the unsorted pile



Ty Hisagi-kun.


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

^I guess I'll do it if no one else is here??


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (May 18, 2008)

Would you mint? I'll rep you.


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

Getting started on it already, just wait for a bit kay?


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (May 18, 2008)

Sweet. Ty you so much mint!


I bet you guys just rack up the post here huh?


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

Hiroshi Jiro said:


> Sweet. Ty you so much mint!


No problem  It's all done. I hope it's alright!

*Spoiler*: __ 










> I bet you guys just rack up the post here huh?



Maybe. xD


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (May 18, 2008)

OMG TY TY TY! *stupid 24 hr rep thinger*


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

Haha, no worries, I can wait.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 18, 2008)

can you make a set out of this?



please and thank you


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

No prob, I'll try to take care of it.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 18, 2008)

thank you

already repped you X3


----------



## igneus somes (May 18, 2008)

Mint said:


> *@igneus somes*
> 
> Your request is done. Hope you like it, I couldn't really understand what you wanted exactly, so I tried improvising a bit.



I LOVE YOU!!! lol um cud i get the edges rounded tho  ..?


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> thank you
> 
> already repped you X3


Done.  Hope you like it. [Truth be told I had a bit of trouble. xD Ha ha]


*Spoiler*: __ 












igneus somes said:


> I LOVE YOU!!! lol um cud i get the edges rounded tho  ..?



Done.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 18, 2008)

Mint said:


> Done.  Hope you like it. [Truth be told I had a bit of trouble. xD Ha ha]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks a lot X3
will save for later use

and hey, it's good practice for you


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2008)

Hey ahead of time Mint, It was great you did Hiroshi's request but next time please don't do someones request unless they've turned of their sig. Especially dont do it when they've been told to and still have not  

As much as we love doing requests for them, we want our rules followed. Always a must. and it saves loading time.


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Hey ahead of time Mint, It was great you did Hiroshi's request but next time please don't do someones request unless they've turned of their sig. Especially dont do it when they've been told to and still have not
> 
> As much as we love doing requests for them, we want our rules followed. Always a must. and it saves loading time.



 Oh, i'm sorry. :face-palm

I didn't notice their sig wasn't turned off on the other page. xD [Will look out for that next time, Hisagi]


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2008)

No problem. other than that you did fantastic  You're putting me to shame, Ha-ha


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

Nah, you're still top dog around here, Hisagi. xD [I'm so glad, we had lots of requests today. ]


----------



## Soldier (May 18, 2008)

Hey there! Again! 
[I really liked the results from my last visit, so i come see you awesome people again ]
And I'm not forgetting anything this time 

Can i get a sig out of this, Please 

i bet you a million bucks i forgot something 
Yup, my sig


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2008)

If Mint doesn't mind doing it then she'll get right on it. if not I will do it.



btw, isn't Anju the little sister of the main character in Karin


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

If its a transparency ill get it done


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2008)

I dont think shes asking for transparency


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

aww damb


----------



## Soldier (May 18, 2008)

Yes, Hisagi. Thats where i got mah name from 

And sorry, i wasnt really hoping for a transy


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

I don't know if I can do it  I have to go out in about 10 minutes [*cough*date*cough*xD].

Hisagi if I don't post anything than you can go right ahead and do it.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 18, 2008)

Oh okay wat ever


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

Back, so I'll get to it. 

*@ Anju*

Here's your request, hope you like it.  



 The design of the stock's clothes was so lovely, I couldn't bear cutting off any part of it. xD So I hope this is okay.


----------



## Soldier (May 18, 2008)

You rock Mint!!! Thank you!  Again, i lurve it  and yeah, i really loved the clothes too XD I'm glad you didnt cut any of it


----------



## Siren (May 18, 2008)

Yay, I'm glad you like it! Please come again~


----------



## Ema Skye (May 18, 2008)

Hi guys, can I have a quck transparency because it seems like tiny pic deleted my original sig 

Just a trans. of this picture getting rid of the jap. words on top. Thank you!


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2008)

I'll leave that for Madara, he has gotten NO work, poor kid


----------



## Totitos (May 18, 2008)

GIF request

btw sorry for the low quality

Link: 
Avy time: 2:45-2:48
Border:triple line border
size:senior size
_____________________
sig time: 2:53-3:02
Border:triple line border
size: Idunnolol

double reps + cred will be given :shrooms


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2008)

taking your request Toti 


edit/ Okay i'm back and really going to do it ^^;


edit-edit/ it says the video is only a minute and fourty eight seconds long. did you wrong linkage us or did you not put the right timing down?
Just want to be sure with you


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 19, 2008)

...Did I miss the requests again...? o.o"


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

Hina if we can get Toti's response on the GIF problem, you can do it ^^

and turn off your sig


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 19, 2008)

I'd love to! But I can't get vids from Veoh or Youtube... I need a direct link to download, like the GIF request thread. o.o

EDIT:
Turned it off...


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

Hinamori-san said:


> I'd love to! But I can't get vids from Veoh or Youtube... I need a direct link to download, like the GIF request thread. o.o
> 
> EDIT:
> Turned it off...



Give me your email. I already have the video downloaded, i can send it to your email if you'd like.


----------



## ~Flippy (May 19, 2008)

Could you touch up one of my photo-colored drawings? If its the wrong kind of request, I understand...im just looking for some hair and eye glossing and skin tone adjustment.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

We can do this for you  what kind of glossing are you looking for exactly?


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 19, 2008)

oh. Hai, Hisagi-san!  I'll send my email to you later on.  I have piano soon... ><"


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

righty then. turn off your sig tho 
but the timing is off. the video is only 1:48 min & seconds long and he wants something thats like, 2 minutes or so long


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 19, 2008)

Sorry!!! ><" I keep forgetting... ><"
o.o But GIFs can't be over a few seconds? Or so I thought?


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

Avatars = 3 seconds
signtatures = not over 1MB


----------



## Totitos (May 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> taking your request Toti
> 
> 
> edit/ Okay i'm back and really going to do it ^^;
> ...



weird 

k try with this


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

kay. thats a five minute video. do you want to change the avi/sig time?


----------



## Totitos (May 19, 2008)

yes 

Avy:1:19-1:22
sig:2:53-3:00

sorry for the mistake


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

Not at all  we just want to make sure everything is just how our requestees want it.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Here you go tara


----------



## Ema Skye (May 19, 2008)

Thank you! *rep*


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Do you want it transparent


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

What do you want done to it?


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 19, 2008)

Whatever You Want


----------



## ~Flippy (May 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> We can do this for you  what kind of glossing are you looking for exactly?



Just some shine and texture to the hair. maybe add some darker toning in areas if you see needed. take a look at the hair coloring of lucky start characters.

thank you!


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

St.Jimmy if Mint or Madara don't do it when im done with Totitos I'll get started


RH,  alright I'll see what i can do for you but plz turn off ur sig


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

If jimmy tells me what he wants ill do it i dont want to do something and him not like it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2008)

Could you make this image transparent? 



I want the speech bubble left intact as well. Also, could you add this 



to the image as well? I want the Hachi symbol transparent as well. If you want to know where to place the symbol, imagine a straight line from the horn on Ulquiorra's head to the black frill on the right arm. In the middle of that line is where the symbol should be.

Sorry for being so specific, but being more specific creates less chance of me being dissatisfied with the result.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Ah ill do it if you turn off your sig


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2008)

Alright, thank you Madara!


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

Yes, Death-kun Madara would love to do you request, just please go to Edit > Go Advanced > Additional Options  then uncheck the box that says Show Signature 


also, Totitos here is your Avatar. The sig image sequence you want won't load in my Photoshop, is there a different timing you want? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

I guess ill go do it now


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yes, Death-kun Madara would love to do you request, just please go to Edit > Go Advanced > Additional Options  then uncheck the box that says Show Signature



Already done, mah boi.


----------



## Kuro (May 19, 2008)

I'd like a transparent set please.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Could you please add my Hachi symbol on the sig?
And avi non-senior size please ^^


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Okay kazumi ill do your right away. Death here you go


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2008)

****. You did it before I could give you this image...



I wanted to change the heart color, but I was too late...

You probably won't redo it, right?


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Kazumai its done 
Sure ill do it what color you want the heart


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2008)

I want the heart the same color as the heart in the image in the spoiler image below.



Also, make it the same size as it is in the spoiler image.

Thank you, Madara!


----------



## Kuro (May 19, 2008)

Dunno why but I love how the Yinyang looks with the SH Hachi symbol, thanks a lot Madara ^^

Edit: Could you resize it so it's a little bit smaller? :sweat


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Here its done


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Sure im doing something for my dad so ill get it to you in five minutes i understand the silver hachi symbol looks great with it


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2008)

Sorry to be a pain, but I don't think you saw the last part of my post. I wanted to keep it the same size...

Geez, I really sound like I'm complaining. >_>

Sorry, I should've told you that in the first place...

If you want it to be easier, the original size was...

407 x 537 pixels (Width x Height)


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Kazumi its done


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Done


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

Madara  please EDIT your posts next time!!


----------



## Kuro (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Madara ^^


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Argh its difficult so many edits . No problem kazumi-senpai glad to help


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

Yes I know but give them what they want


but edit your posts as in dont double post. it cuts down on the unneccesary spam


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Ik ik well if anyone else wants something tell me now because im about to retire from making sigs today.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

your very needy but ill do it
Done


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2008)

Heh...sorry...

I wish I knew how to do this kind of stuff so I wouldn't have to rely on people to do it. 

I think I might start figuring out how.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 19, 2008)

Turn off your sig


----------



## Totitos (May 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Totitos here is your Avatar. The sig image sequence you want won't load in my Photoshop, is there a different timing you want?


 damn, can I look for another video for the sig?


> *Spoiler*: __



~winrar, but can you speed it up a little? looks kinda slow


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2008)

Totitos said:


> damn, can I look for another video for the sig?
> 
> 
> ~winrar, but can you speed it up a little? looks kinda slow



of course you can find another video.

and sure. i'll get on that now.


----------



## Totitos (May 19, 2008)

00:31-00:39

thar u go  and thanks


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2008)

anytime. i'll have it up by tomorrow *hopefully*

my Photoshop has decided it no longer wants to take more than 150 frames -.- problem solved mind if you waited till tomorrow afternoon? i have to head to bed now and i have an appointment in the morning


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 20, 2008)

I want a sig but I can't find any stocks that I like atm.... Can some one make me a gif sig of Naruto I luv suprises


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2008)

Sorry Naruto we need stock  but i'll do it just this once


Heads up guys. I wont be here tomorrow, so any requests directed towards me will have to be held off till Wednesday or so. I suggest Vervex & curry's shop while I'm away


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Sorry Naruto we need stock  but i'll do it just this once
> 
> 
> Heads up guys. I wont be here tomorrow, so any requests directed towards me will have to be held off till Wednesday or so. I suggest Vervex & curry's shop while I'm away



ok thank you


igneus somes said:


> good morning hisagi ....



spam


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2008)

Here you go Naruto X3 you said you liked surprises so I made it as best as I could. Enjoy


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 20, 2008)

Thank you its awesome


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2008)

Anytime bro


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2008)

Okay Totitos~ here is the rest of your GIF

heading out in an hour or so


----------



## igneus somes (May 20, 2008)

do i get a surprise ava like naruto did XP? preferably summot with alucard XD


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2008)

alucard? uhm Sure *Doesnt know what/who that is* go ahead and turn off your sig and i'll see what i can do


----------



## igneus somes (May 20, 2008)

hes from an anime called hellsing 
Thts alucard XP often has orange/yellow glasses on XD


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2008)

ah, that guy XD okay hows this look?


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2008)

Hisagi, I got a problem. My sig's height is 137 pixels too high.

Could you reduce the size of the image to just within the size limits while keeping the proportions and keeping it transparent?

I wouldn't be asking you this if Distracted hadn't spoilered my sig. >_>


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2008)

no problem 

I've scaled it down from 537 in height to 400. the proportion is the same but its just smaller 137 all the way around.

*Spoiler*: __ 









please come again


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> no problem
> 
> I've scaled it down from 537 in height to 400. the proportion is the same but its just smaller 137 all the way around.
> 
> ...



Thank you!

But is it still transparent?

I'm on a school computer, so the image looks like it isn't transparent. I don't know if it's not really transparent or if it's just the stupid school computers.


----------



## igneus somes (May 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> ah, that guy XD okay hows this look?



good!! ty...................


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2008)

*Heads up guys* if something is done here, a graphic or such, that you dislike the results, please dont hesitate to tell us more exactly what you wanted. No need to worry! our top priority is to please you and make sure your request is exactly what you want!




Death-kun said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But is it still transparent?
> 
> I'm on a school computer, so the image looks like it isn't transparent. I don't know if it's not really transparent or if it's just the stupid school computers.


lmao, stupid school computers then. I'm running Internet Explorer 7.0 and its transparent so, it outta work.


igneus somes said:


> good!! ty...................



anytime


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 20, 2008)

Yes its transparent


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 20, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> If jimmy tells me what he wants ill do it i dont want to do something and him not like it.



Well Make It Look Retro, Like The 60's Or Something Like That... I Dont Know, Thats What I Kinda Have In Mind.... Just Something Retro Looking To Match My Avy I Have Now


----------



## Totitos (May 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Okay Totitos~ here is the rest of your GIF
> 
> heading out in an hour or so



superb my friend. thx :shrooms

btw I need to spread first


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2008)

madara, I already answered Death-kun on the transparency part, you had no need to repeat me :S. Also, anytime Totitos come again soon, my good sir 


I've returned, but my jaw hurts severely, i need requests to take my mind off it o_o


----------



## ~Flippy (May 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> St.Jimmy if Mint or Madara don't do it when im done with Totitos I'll get started
> 
> 
> RH,  alright I'll see what i can do for you but plz turn off ur sig



right sorry about that


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 20, 2008)

Hisagi do jimmys request sorry i was at my friends and i missed your post


----------



## Hisagi (May 21, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> right sorry about that


Starting your request now.


Madara Uchiha said:


> Hisagi do jimmys request sorry i was at my friends and i missed your post



Ah no problem then! I take back the "spam" comment if you didn't see my post


----------



## Hisagi (May 21, 2008)

Hey, Ryouji, It seems I cant get your image how you like so I'm going to direct you to vervex + curry + friends happy shoppe! for that 


Hope this is okay for you St.Jimmy let me know if you want changes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2008)

Hi could you guys add a border to this pic and make an avy with the image of Yondaime. Just a standard non senior avy. Thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (May 21, 2008)

I'll take this for you 

[/edit]

here you are

*Spoiler*: __ 




for avatars, to ensure you got what you wanted 






*Spoiler*: __ 




resized to sig limits


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I'll take this for you
> 
> [/edit]
> 
> ...



Thanks, awesome job.


----------



## Yαriko (May 21, 2008)

Hy!

can you make this pic transparent for a sig and an avy with just her face?

and please add border

thanks!


----------



## Nightmare (May 21, 2008)

_i got this one _


----------



## Nightmare (May 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _YARIKO_ 







_Is this any good yariko  _


----------



## Yαriko (May 22, 2008)

thank you

X3


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 23, 2008)

I Would Like To Still Have The Quote On The Pic In The Sig, Not Taken Off...


----------



## Hisagi (May 23, 2008)

I hope you can still see it, and I resized it is all. 

Thats what you wanted right? :sweat


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 23, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## PATRON (May 24, 2008)

um hisagi, could you make me a new set


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2008)

I need stock and you need to turn off your sig


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 24, 2008)

If its a transparency ill take care of it


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2008)

well we need stock & he needs to turn off his sig, or else we have no choice but to refuse his request.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 24, 2008)

Ik im just sayin if he does supply use with stock and turns off his sig and asks for a transparency ill do it


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2008)

Of course.

I hate to be mean, but you need to work on cleaning the renders better, I ended up having to fix someone elses transparency for uncleanliness =/

Nothing personal, all you need is practice


----------



## PlayStation (May 24, 2008)

heh,I'm an official employee now 

I can help with the transparencies,waiting for customers


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2008)

We're still waiting for Bulletwolf to give us stock & turn off his sig, if not I'm going to have a mod delete his post all together.


----------



## Tefax (May 24, 2008)

Don't worry hisagi, I'll tell him by msn to come here


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2008)

tefax, he's on my MSN as well. I sent him here


BW  its still on. Both posts are!!


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2008)

you dont need to keep repeating yourself. that is a spam post, also, you'er very first post is still signatured


----------



## PATRON (May 24, 2008)

and this in the back ground if you can please


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 24, 2008)

So many employees


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2008)

Again Bullet, turn off your signature and I might do this request


----------



## Hisagi (May 25, 2008)

Here BulletWolf

forgive the lateness,


----------



## PATRON (May 25, 2008)

thank you hisagi


----------



## Ayana (May 25, 2008)

Can you make this pic transparent for set?


----------



## Siren (May 25, 2008)

Well I'm not the transparency maker here but just wanted to clarify, do you still want the words 'DOSU' and 'KIN' there? :3


----------



## Ayana (May 25, 2008)

I would like you to make it without these words.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

The letters are impossible to remove. So here it is


----------



## Hisagi (May 25, 2008)

>] it is possible to remove the letters, if you know how.



resized to signature limits

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

I tried a whole bunch of methods and they usually work but it wasnt working. If you know how use the pic i did and take them out please


----------



## Hisagi (May 25, 2008)

it basically revolves around skillfully rewriting the whole picture =/


not so skillful, but its a bit of phasing out

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tigers (May 25, 2008)

hey can i join?

because my shop is down no one is requesting and if you want to see my work just look at my signuter


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

Sorry we have enough employes


----------



## Hisagi (May 25, 2008)

Excuse me, Madara, be kinder.

but madara is right, we have enough employees and not enough work


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

Hisagi i am kind i said sorry and let daichi down easy. Their are so many employess here its hard to get a request. If we let anyone else in im leaving. I can start a shop with red it will give us more work.


----------



## Hisagi (May 25, 2008)

Uh.  why are you jumping my case? Daichi can't work here, simple as that.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 25, 2008)

well i under stand having people to do what we cant but if we have 50 employees we will never get work. Thank you im sorry daichi.


----------



## Tigers (May 25, 2008)

lol dont be sorry=D

i have my own shop with franky but no request ATM so i thought id drop by and see if i could join but i guees not but its all good=)


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 26, 2008)

Rolling Star said:


> maybe i should request something lol
> 
> i always wanted another YUI avatar



.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 26, 2008)

Rolling some stock would be great


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 26, 2008)

i'll look for some stock then

LOL


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

can't do this request til your signature is turned off RS  on both posts.

it'll get done anyway since your signature has no loading images


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 26, 2008)

so do i still have to turn it off? lol


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 26, 2008)

Hisagi i told him to come here so its my job


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

I never said I would take it 

I only told him you cant take requests until the signature is off


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 26, 2008)

Here you go rs 
I now use the pen tool to do transparencies so they turn out so much better


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 26, 2008)

i wanted an avatar from it x[

thanks anyway


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 26, 2008)

sure i can still do it. Want a border


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 26, 2008)

yup. oh, i want the background included in this one.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 26, 2008)

Oh okay whats your favorite color


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 26, 2008)

i want black border

but blue is my fave color tho


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

Madara you should do whatever sensible color works for it  anyway I'm turning in, night guys.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 26, 2008)

Oh okay im on it should be done in 5 min


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 26, 2008)

Its done


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 26, 2008)

thanks

now i'm off, bye bye :3


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 26, 2008)

Bye and please come again


----------



## Ayana (May 26, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> it basically revolves around skillfully rewriting the whole picture =/
> 
> 
> not so skillful, but its a bit of phasing out
> ...



Thank you very much.
^^


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow Senior Members Avy_


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

what size you want for the signature?


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 26, 2008)

Whatever Size Looks Best


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

Alright then. turn off your signature please


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 26, 2008)

Sorry


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

No problem. here you are. Hope its what you wanted :sweat


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 










let me know if you want any modifications. the signature kind of sucks


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 26, 2008)

No Its Awesome


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 26, 2008)

can you make a sig out of that, around the size of my current one?

no special text or anything, but maybe add some nice effects or change the color kind of to look like this

also if you can add a border to that avi

thank you so much


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

I can take this, but can you put a spoiler on the bigger picture?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 26, 2008)

done, thanks again


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

Here you are 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 26, 2008)

thanks for the bordering X3

but can you make the sig have something more lighter?


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

Sure thing  like, a lighter background or overall?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 26, 2008)

try both of what you said

one lighter background

one lighter overall


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 26, 2008)

hmmm

on second thought, can i just have the original background instead of the effects and in that sig shape?

it's not that it's bad
non, it's very good, just not what i'm looking for


----------



## Siren (May 26, 2008)

Hisagi, any free requests? ><; I'm bored.


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

take the next request that comes up  if not, i'll give you a request myself 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 26, 2008)

alrighty

like that one, sorry for all the trouble X3


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

Not at all, we want everything just how the customer wants


----------



## Soldier (May 26, 2008)

Just a transy please :]
If it's too big, can you resize it? n.n


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2008)

Hey guys! I got another request!

Could you make this image transparent?



And also, could you crop out those black chains in the bottom right corner? Just the black chains.

And in place of that circle in the top left corner, could you put this symbol?



There should be no need to resize it, since I've done so already to make it easier for you guys. Please and thank you!


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

I'll take them both for you


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

*Kaimyou*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Death-kun*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soldier (May 26, 2008)

Thank you very much Hisagi-niisan.


----------



## Death-kun (May 26, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2008)

Loved the work you did with my last sig, wondering if you can do another? 

Left - I know it's bigger then most, wondering if you can shrink it. All i want is the fist and his body up to two bullets and his face. You can cut the other half with Ultimate alliance sign on it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Middle - First picture is the one i want. If not do the other one if it looks better. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Right - This one just nightcrawler, try your best to get his whole body if possible 


Background - Black/Red. A darker theme if possible. Yet badass. I dunno exactly, you guys do your magic 

Size - About the same as the one i got now. 

Thanks and rep to whoever of course.


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

another challenge appears. No worries I'll have it up within the hour


----------



## Riku (May 26, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhh hisaaaaaaaaaaaagi

i have a requeeeest


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 26, 2008)

Knight ill do it


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

*crazymtf*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2008)

The pictures look great but can you take away the UA and the nightcrawler background? And like one half black one half red. Or just the background look different colors but mostly dark colors. If you can't it's cool.


----------



## Riku (May 26, 2008)

pretty much...wow

nvm hisagi


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

We need stock before we can do anything, KoC 

I couldn't do too much more to it without adding on extra effects


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2008)

Thanks looks great.


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2008)

anytime!

now turn off your sig


----------



## igneus somes (May 28, 2008)

can i have a new sig from mint out of this.. its the bit at the top with 2 cannibal corpse album covers.. the gory pics XD

BSSubs

i dunno.. just do anything to it.. but keep it the same sort of round edged rectangle as usual pls..


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2008)

I'll work more on it later (if you want) but only once my food has digested properly. not that the image bothers me, but its better to be safe than sorry LOL


*Spoiler*: __ 




--remmoved due to gruesomeness--


----------



## igneus somes (May 28, 2008)

pretty !!!!
hehe sorry dude.. but if u put urself up in a shop u gotsta do the requests XD


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2008)

I'm okay with it  I just dont want to lose my dinner (given we had spaghetti)


----------



## Ayana (May 28, 2008)

Could someone make a new avatar for me out of this pic?


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2008)

enjoy

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ayana (May 28, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## igneus somes (May 28, 2008)

sorry hisagi.. it got banned.. im nto gonna rep you  sry XD


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2008)

no problem. Shinobu brought it up with me, since its a bit, not wanted, and its bannable, we aren't going to take that kind of requests anymore. since it got removed, i have no need to get repped for it (i dont want repped for that kind of thing anyway LOL) but if you like I'll make you something else


----------



## igneus somes (May 28, 2008)

nah.. i hav no ideas right now


----------



## Nightmare (May 28, 2008)

_why the fuck doesn't anyone just want something transparent   _


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 28, 2008)

Even if it was transparency you wouldnt get it because transparencies are my good sir


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2008)

Madara dont be a snoot, you both do transparencies. but if maybe you two would *link* the shop in your sigs we might get a bit more traffic


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (May 28, 2008)

Hey i have a request here

*avvy*

*Spoiler*: __ 




this image but with a new background, black getsuga tenshou colours, 





*sig*

*Spoiler*: __ 




this with a black getsuga tenshou coloured backing also, try and give ichigo himself a bit of a aura though


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2008)

turn off your sig and I will get started on it



*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (May 28, 2008)

That awesome, thanks so much


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2008)

turn off your signature please


----------



## igneus somes (May 29, 2008)

ok... round the edges of this pls 
and blend over it like u did with bulletwolfs this (just the zombie)


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2008)

I'm on it now 

[/edit]

here, but i have a feeling it'll get taken down too =/ (you have a weird taste )

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## igneus somes (May 29, 2008)

!!! thts awesome dude!!!! i dunno why it wud get taken down 
i like my taste!!!
can u make it say my name somewhere on it pls (the scariest font you have pls )


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2008)

its a matter of opinion  now turn off your sig


----------



## igneus somes (May 29, 2008)

.. did u catch tht hisagi..? i want my name on it pls XP


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2008)

turn off your signature 


and the text made it suck D:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## igneus somes (May 29, 2008)

make the text bigger !!!! lol not too big tho...


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2008)

if i make it any bigger it'll look a tad out of size for the sig


----------



## silvr (May 29, 2008)

Your work is really nice Hisagi! I wish i had an image that i liked so much in order to annoy you on working on it to place it as my sig... But i just dont know any image that captures me as myself... Hmmm i like my avatar though! ^^
Dunno where i found the pic! :S


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2008)

Thanks very much for the compliment silvr  Mind turning off your sig though, if it isn't to much of a bother to you.


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 30, 2008)

All requests taken again...? D:
I might request something from ya Hisagi-san!


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2008)

Heck, Hinamori I'm bored you're bored! I'll request something from you now >:] 

stock: x
type: set
- avatar: 125x125
- sig: 400x150


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 30, 2008)

Etto...Hai! ^^ I'll get to it once I get home... Currently in school for a project... D:

Edit:
Sorry it took so log to turn it off. Nf is acting up for me... ><"


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2008)

alright turn off sig tho


----------



## Arishem (May 30, 2008)

I have a simple request. Could you please make the white area in my avatar transparent?


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2008)

of course


----------



## Arishem (May 30, 2008)

I meant the other way around (the white area made transparent with the black background remaining). Sorry if I caused any confusion.


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2008)

not at all

or


----------



## Arishem (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for your work. *reps*


----------



## Hinamori-san (May 30, 2008)

Ano... Hisagi-san...
May I give it to you on Monday or earlier? ><" I have quite a few things planned... ><"


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2008)

Anytime is okay


----------



## igneus somes (May 30, 2008)

man.... im so lonely   spam XD


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2008)

Please don't spam our thread, IS, it makes you and us look bad


----------



## silvr (May 30, 2008)

sorry! Already turned it off! :]


----------



## Soldier (May 30, 2008)

Can I get this colored?


----------



## Siren (May 30, 2008)

*^I got it since no one else is here* 


Do you want the background colored as well?  I'm guessing 'yes'

*EDIT:*

It's done.  It's pretty simple, but hope you like it! If there's something else you need or something changed, please just say so.


----------



## Soldier (May 30, 2008)

It's so pretty 
Thank you much!


----------



## Kuro (May 30, 2008)

Can I get this colored please?


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2008)

I'll take this one  but i can't guarentee it'll be as awesome as Shinobu's


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2008)

Here it is 

not fancy like Shinobu does, unfortunantly

*Spoiler*: __ 








resized to fit sig

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Heads up guys, some people have been forgetting to credit us. Rep is optional, but the workers here do their best to give you what you want, please dont foget to credit them!*


----------



## Soldier (May 30, 2008)

Lol, i didn't consider the size XD
I went to change it and i was like WOAH! That's big. :3
Can i have it resized is what I'm tying to ask.
n.n
Sorry for the bother


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2008)

resized for you 


*Spoiler*: __ 










its never a bother


----------



## Soldier (May 30, 2008)

Thank you Hisagi-sama! 
should i credit you too?  repped you too btw


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2008)

you didn't have to rep me. but no don't credit me. all credit goes to Shinobu~


----------



## Soldier (May 30, 2008)

Well you put your own time into adjusting something to my standards, that deserves something in my book 

And okay 
Have a nice day! be back soon! =^.^=


----------



## Kuro (May 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot Hisagi-sempai ^^
X3


----------



## Usagi (May 31, 2008)

Hey Hisa. 

Sig
Stock: 
Size: around the 450 x 450 range, but cut the render close to the image~

Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Etc: Focus on Mugen kissing Fuu, no border plz. And I guess...have fun with it? You can mess around with the colors and junk. <3


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Totitos (May 31, 2008)

Trans Request

I only want the hot chick, the background V and the "Steel Ball Run Text" to appear.

rep+cred will be given


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2008)

resized to signature limits


----------



## Totitos (May 31, 2008)

Good job my good sir 

edit: I must spread


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2008)

not a problem


----------



## Romanticide (May 31, 2008)

@Madara:

Could you color this canon like your Madara Sig was like; all anime-ist looking? And remove all the text and writing on the page?


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.onemanga.com/Bleach/152/02/




Avi size: 150 x 150 or 125 x 125; only Rukia in it

Sig size: 500 x 500 or 550 x 400


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2008)

I dont think Madara colored his sig though did he? :S


----------



## Romanticide (May 31, 2008)

Oh....sorry! Who did this one though?


----------



## Madara Uchiha (May 31, 2008)

I found it on deviantart to tell you the truth i cant color at all


----------



## Romanticide (May 31, 2008)

Hinamori....will you do my request then?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 31, 2008)

Hi, me and a few fellow NF members are making a non-profit NF magazine, with stories,articles,comics, etc.

we were wondering if you wanted your shop to be advertised in the magazine
if so pm me or raiden

thank you


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 1, 2008)

Erm... Yeah I could try once I reach home. 
I could try to colour it... ><"

EDIT: GOMEN NE! ><"


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2008)

HH needs to check the first page  & turn off your sig hina


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2008)

Hiasgi, my boy! I have another request!

I need this transparent!



Make it all transparent except for the 5 people. Only the 5 people need to be there.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll take it for ya


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you, Hisagi, my boy!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2008)

any time any time 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2008)

Hisagi, could you keep it at the size it was originally? Sorry...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2008)

no problem 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 1, 2008)

@Hollow'd Heart-san:
Etto... Must I remove the text at the bottom as well...? o.o


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hinamori-san said:


> @Hollow'd Heart-san:
> Etto... Must I remove the text at the bottom as well...? o.o



when you color a manga panel, its best that you have it say "line art by___ (insert artists name) colors by___( put your username)"


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok so I need a transparency 



Ok so I want to keep the text and the peoples. I just want the tree and background gone. And whoever does it, can you make it a little more interesting? Its kind of boring, don't you agree? Also can I have it resized to fit in my sig? Thanks in advance!  I hope its not too much trouble.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jun 2, 2008)

Ill do it when i get home if someone else does it then okay.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 2, 2008)

Hinamori-san said:


> @Hollow'd Heart-san:
> Etto... Must I remove the text at the bottom as well...? o.o


 
Yeah, i'll rep you right now, so i don't forget.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 2, 2008)

Madara turn off your sig X3


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 2, 2008)

Erm... I'll need awhile... I'm still coloring Ichigo's eyes, which is kinda tough... Sorry...


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

Toru Hidaka said:


> Ok so I need a transparency
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so I want to keep the text and the peoples. I just want the tree and background gone. And whoever does it, can you make it a little more interesting? Its kind of boring, don't you agree? Also can I have it resized to fit in my sig? Thanks in advance!  I hope its not too much trouble.


_ill be doing this  ... this any good 

_


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry hisagi my schools computers where going berserk and i un checked the box but it still was showing


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jun 2, 2008)

hello again lovies. i would like an avatar please


*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock:Link removed

can you color this? 

Typetar

Size:100x75

Text: if possible can you take off that high light that saids opening its eyes the eagle takes flight and in that bubble where sasuke saids crush konoha, put bloosom.queen is mine


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 2, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _ill be doing this  ... this any good
> 
> _



Awww coolness! I like how you put the green border. Thanks a lot!  +rep and cred


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 2, 2008)

*remember to Credit + rep*



bloosom.queen said:


> hello again lovies. i would like an avatar please
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



O.o hope this is what you wanted


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 2, 2008)

Toru Hidaka said:


> Awww coolness! I like how you put the green border. Thanks a lot!  +rep and cred


_ya know ... when you say you'll rep and cred me ... i could care less about the credit ... but i would actually like the rep  _


----------



## Soldier (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know what i want to do with this, so can i just have an awesomely awesome set?


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 2, 2008)

hisagi and co.

can you make a set out of this please


add some effects to the sig maybe, but not a lot much 

thanks a bunch


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 2, 2008)

Kaimyou said:


> I don't know what i want to do with this, so can i just have an awesomely awesome set?



Now I could take this one! >:3
Erm could you give the sizes please?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll take Raptors then 

hina turn off ya sig plz


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 2, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> hisagi and co.
> 
> can you make a set out of this please
> 
> ...



Hope this is what you had in mind 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 2, 2008)

woahh gnarly dude 

*saves for future use*


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 3, 2008)

thank you, you are too kind


and wow, haven't heard "gnarly" in a long while


----------



## Soldier (Jun 3, 2008)

Hinamori-san said:


> Now I could take this one! >:3
> Erm could you give the sizes please?



Uhm, Any size within the limits is dandy :3
and thank you!
+reps


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry hisagi, but i got another request 

i'm stocking up on sets for the future 

anyway, can you make a badass set out of this?


the usual, add some effects or change up the lighting

thanks


----------



## bloosom.queen (Jun 3, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> O.o hope this is what you wanted



yes, its perfect, thank you love.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Hisagi (Jun 3, 2008)

*Remember to Rep + Cred*



Raptor Kamina said:


> sorry hisagi, but i got another request
> 
> i'm stocking up on sets for the future
> 
> ...


Enjoy!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 3, 2008)

thank you amigo


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 3, 2008)

must spread rep


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 3, 2008)

No problem  just as long as im credited when its used (reason for that is someone stole one of my older sets and tried claiming it as their maknig on another forum XD)


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah sure no problemo


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 4, 2008)

Kaimyou said:


> Uhm, Any size within the limits is dandy :3
> and thank you!
> +reps



Etto... I hope this is ok...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 4, 2008)

Hy!

Can you make a sig and an avatar from this pic....I want it transparent..with borders...

avatar...senior size...and some effects if you can add to it


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2008)

*Remember to cred (rep is optional)*

I'll do yours Yariko 



Yariko said:


> Hy!
> 
> Can you make a sig and an avatar from this pic....I want it transparent..with borders...
> 
> avatar...senior size...and some effects if you can add to it





*Spoiler*: __ 









sorry if its a bit rough


----------



## Soldier (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you Hinamori-san!!!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2008)

by the way, Yariko if you want you could have Nightmare re-do it for you X"D he does better rendering than myself anyway


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 4, 2008)

I want Nightmare to re-do it for me:sweat..but sure it doesn't upset you?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2008)

Nope, I'm honest with this: I suck at doing transparencies unless its from manga or something in a color + make this transparent, combo XD. or "render and make a cool set" thing 

i'll toss him a PM and have him fix it up nicely for you.  til then turn off your sig and hang tightly


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 4, 2008)

..ok thanks a lot....and sorry..I forgot


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2008)

no problem


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 4, 2008)

_aight just got back from school ... ill be working on Yarikos request  _


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 4, 2008)

_
*Spoiler*: YARIKO 









_


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks

I love itpek


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jun 4, 2008)

Its done


----------



## Usagi (Jun 4, 2008)

Signature
Stock: 
Resize to: around the 400 x 350 ish range
Etc: Just a simple render, and soften it please.

Avatar [Which I would love for Hina to do! <3]
Stock: 
Size: 150 x 150
Etc: No border, just make it pretty, Hina please<3


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2008)

I suppose i'll do the sig alone then


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 4, 2008)

Kaimyou said:


> Thank you Hinamori-san!!!



No problem... I hope it was ok!



Usagi said:


> Signature
> Stock:
> Resize to: around the 400 x 350 ish range
> Etc: Just a simple render, and soften it please.
> ...






I hope this is fine... ><"


----------



## Usagi (Jun 4, 2008)

Hinamori-san said:


> I hope this is fine... ><"



It's great 

You know...maybe you could play around with it for a sig picture too? X3


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 4, 2008)

Erm... Was this what you meant, Usagi-san..?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2008)

*Welcome new worker, and old friend of mine, ąZµL! He, like Hinamori & Shinobu, makes "fancy" sets XD Please be kind to him!*


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome ąZ?L-san! 
...Fancy sets?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2008)

if its better than what i can do, its fancy X"D


----------



## Sky (Jun 4, 2008)

.

Edit:
I make soul eater gifs from ep. 1-8 except ep. 2 
*1hr - 1day request depends on me lolol *


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 4, 2008)

@Hisagi-san:
o.o I see...*doesn't really get it*

@ąZ?L-san:
 
*Make Anime GIFs and sets* Makes Soul Eater sets from 1-9. o.o
Except on weekends. I am really busy on weekends. ><"


----------



## ?? (Jun 6, 2008)

You guys do color in sketches that people make, right? Just making it clear, lol.


----------



## Siren (Jun 6, 2008)

You mean color fanart? I believe we do.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 6, 2008)

yes, but we would want to know the name of the sketcher of course


----------



## ?? (Jun 6, 2008)

For sure. I'll draw something up for you guys to color in.

The drawer is me


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 6, 2008)

alrighty then. Turn off your sig tho


----------



## ?? (Jun 6, 2008)

Whoops, my bad, thought i did. Ok, I'll have a sketch for you guys to work on tommorow!


----------



## Sky (Jun 6, 2008)

after they color it I'll make a set out of it


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 6, 2008)

ąZ?L said:


> after they color it I'll make a set out of it



if he requests it. oh hey azul check your pms in 5-10 minutes X3


----------



## Sky (Jun 6, 2008)

well ok... *waiting*


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 6, 2008)

I sent the PM. wow my new avi looks gay.


you think we should have a waiting list for like, if you're the only one on and you cant do someones request you make a list of it on the board for the next person?


----------



## ?? (Jun 6, 2008)

ąZ?L said:


> after they color it I'll make a set out of it



That'll be cool.



Ok, this should be good for now, lol.


----------



## Sky (Jun 6, 2008)

ok.. ill just wait till its been colored


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 6, 2008)

what color do you want him to be XD


----------



## Siren (Jun 6, 2008)

?! said:


> That'll be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this should be good for now, lol.



Oh, it's Ike!


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 6, 2008)

can someone make a good avatar of this?

*Spoiler*: __ 







im too lazy to do it myself since i did lots of sets yesterday

so +reps will be given

also can some one make a picture slide of this pic?

*Spoiler*: __ 








just marios and sonics face please

both 125X125 please

double reps now


----------



## Siren (Jun 6, 2008)

here's the first one.  Hope you like it.


*Spoiler*: __ 









I don't know how to do the second one though, so someone else will have to do that. xD


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow Avy_ 












And Then Can You Make A Sig Out Of Those 4 Pics


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 6, 2008)

Shinobu~ said:


> here's the first one.  Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thank you mint....i love the first one....its awesome....and ok as long as you made one of them its ok

+rep!!!X3


----------



## Siren (Jun 6, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Slideshow Avy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I can make the sig. xD Lol. Just wait a bit~


Red Sands said:


> thank you mint....i love the first one....its awesome....and ok as long as you made one of them its ok
> 
> +rep!!!X3



No prob!  Please come again.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 6, 2008)

here is red's second avatar request:



if you want i'll make it slower


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes could you make it 2 seconds apart


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 6, 2008)

thank you hisagi its nice!!X3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 6, 2008)

Hisagi, Can You Do My Avy


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 6, 2008)

sure thing


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome.........


----------



## Siren (Jun 6, 2008)

Here, it's done. I hope it's okay. @_@;;;;


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats Awesome, Now All I Need Is My Avy


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 6, 2008)

*St. Jimmy *


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 6, 2008)

azul, turn off your sig  and i already did it.

Let me know if its too big and I'll edit it


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Hisagi

*EDIT:*
Yeah Its Too Big


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 6, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## ?? (Jun 7, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> what color do you want him to be XD



Standard Ike colors, lol. Blue hair and what not 



Shinobu~ said:


> Oh, it's Ike!



Lol, yeah, 5 min. drawing


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

?! said:


> Standard Ike colors, lol. Blue hair and what not
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yeah, 5 min. drawing



I dont know who Ike is though


----------



## Jayka (Jun 7, 2008)

Can someone make me an Uruki-set? 

I got some pictures over . I don't care which pictures you use. The man/woman are the same person 

Can the ava-size be 125 x 125? 
Oh, and I don't want a moving set. Still pictures are fine!  

Thanks!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey its Uruki the he-she  (i remember you from the Marry an anime guy/girl FC )

i can take this for you. just turn off your sig


----------



## Jayka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Hey its Uruki the he-she  (i remember you from the Marry an anime guy/girl FC )
> 
> i can take this for you. just turn off your sig


Yeah  He is awesome! Uruki actually actually means "woman" in Japanese  He can only use his wind-abilities when he turns into a woman xD I should visit the FC again. I haven't been there in a while! 

Oops, I forgot! But I turned it off now


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

what anime is he from?


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 7, 2008)

Fushigi Yugi Genbu Kaiden.


----------



## Sky (Jun 7, 2008)

gawd dammit.. leave some for me to work on guyz


----------



## Jayka (Jun 7, 2008)

That's awesome!!  Thank you so much!! X3

And yes, it is Fushigi Yugi Genbu Kaiden indeed. But there's only a manga-version of it. -->Here<-- I love it!


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 7, 2008)

o.o I guess we'll need to be here early then! XD
By the way. Turn off your sig. >.>


----------



## Revan (Jun 7, 2008)

Got a request! This might not be a simple one, I want a AWESOME Sig of Cloud Strife and Zack from Final Fantasy, showing their ''brother'' band


----------



## Siren (Jun 7, 2008)

^I'll do it. Do you have any stock?


----------



## Sky (Jun 7, 2008)

we need a stock/s


----------



## Siren (Jun 7, 2008)

azul you can take this one if you want.  I'm slightly busy coloring the Ike Sketch. xD


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 7, 2008)

Avy request. :3

Size - 125x125
Text - None
Border - Like current


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll take this, turn off your sig


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks.

Sorry, I fixed it. x3


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

Variety for your choosing


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the top right one. Thanks so much! <33

Cred+Rep


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

they are all yours. and glad you like them


----------



## Riku (Jun 7, 2008)

hey hisagi 

...is this ok?


*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 








....uhm, i just kinda want either a transparency, if it will let me do that for an avy, if not, just...curved borders and maybe some background effects, there's not much on it 



*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 








..ok, so for this one, can you take the background out :sweat and just have meta knight? and...uhm, maybe put the text Hachimata's Dragon Knight in?

here is the symbol that goes with it..

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2008)

Same Size As My Last One Is fine. 
Background - Green, and any other color that looks like a good mix with the hulk. 
Quote - "Hulk Is Not Afraid! Hulk Is The Strongest One There Is!" *Could put the hulk in the middle and split the quote in half or hulk on one side and quote together on the opposite. Either way thanks* 

That's it thanks again whoever gets a chance to do it


----------



## Siren (Jun 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Same Size As My Last One Is fine.
> Background - Green, and any other color that looks like a good mix with the hulk.
> Quote - "Hulk Is Not Afraid! Hulk Is The Strongest One There Is!" *Could put the hulk in the middle and split the quote in half or hulk on one side and quote together on the opposite. Either way thanks*
> 
> That's it thanks again whoever gets a chance to do it



I'll take care of it if that's alright, just hold on a bit.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

Knight of Cydonia said:


> hey hisagi
> 
> ...is this ok?
> 
> ...


here you are. btw sorry the render is bad


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2008)

Shinobu~ said:


> I'll take care of it if that's alright, just hold on a bit.



Sounds good thanks


----------



## Siren (Jun 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Sounds good thanks



Hope this is okay xD 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks great except can it be a different color then pink?  I love everything else though. Instead of pink i guess blue or something. Just not pink, i really hate the color. Thanks.


----------



## Siren (Jun 7, 2008)

It's purple. 


Lol, just give me a minute. 

EDIT:

Here, hope it's okay. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









It was kinda hard because I had already flattened the layers and saved, but I'm pretty sure the color is unnoticiable now. xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2008)

Shinobu~ said:


> It's purple.
> 
> 
> Lol, just give me a minute.



Sorry  Thanks 

I actually like the first one now, lol. Thanks so much


----------



## ?? (Jun 7, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I dont know who Ike is though



, alright, i'll find a picture of him so you have an idea, lol 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Hope that helped


----------



## Siren (Jun 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry  Thanks
> 
> I actually like the first one now, lol. Thanks so much



Haha, no prob.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

?! said:


> , alright, i'll find a picture of him so you have an idea, lol
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



alright. but i think Shinbou~ is coloring Ike for you. :S 


shinbou are you doin his request?


----------



## Siren (Jun 7, 2008)

I am but I don't think it's turning out that well.  

So you can do it if you want.


----------



## ?? (Jun 7, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> alright. but i think Shinbou~ is coloring Ike for you. :S
> 
> 
> shinbou are you doin his request?



Patience has run thin! Yeah, i can wait 



Shinobu~ said:


> I am but I don't think it's turning out that well.
> 
> So you can do it if you want.



*insert big  here*


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

nah, shinobu has started let her finish 

and turn off your sig


----------



## ?? (Jun 7, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> nah, shinobu has started let her finish
> 
> and turn off your sig



He's all yours shinobu, and, whachu talkin' about Willis?


----------



## Siren (Jun 7, 2008)

Fine, but I totally warned you guys. 



Hisagi I think you'll have to re-do.


----------



## ?? (Jun 7, 2008)

Shinobu~ said:


> Fine, but I totally warned you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Hisagi I think you'll have to re-do.



Are you kidding? I love it pek Fantastic job!


----------



## Siren (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh. 

Glad you like it, then. xD


----------



## ?? (Jun 7, 2008)

I shall be back with another drawing later on in the future, so keep on your toes


----------



## Siren (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes sirr. xD


----------



## Sky (Jun 7, 2008)

Shinobu~ said:


> Fine, but I totally warned you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Hisagi I think you'll have to re-do.


hmm.. I'll enhance it.. only the lineart thou.. if I'm not lazy today


----------



## General (Jun 7, 2008)

Can I have that Colored?






Those are teh colors





​


----------



## Usagi (Jun 7, 2008)

I just need a render~

Stock: x
What: Everything down the middle, the two girls and the rock.
Resize to: Around a 260 x 400 range

cred+ rep<3


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 7, 2008)

Usagi said:


> I just need a render~
> 
> Stock: x
> What: Everything down the middle, the two girls and the rock.
> ...



ill take this one!!!

it looks like a tough one!!


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry i took so long
i was making it perfect


----------



## Usagi (Jun 8, 2008)

You're amazing! 
I wish I could rep you.


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 8, 2008)

oh dont worry about it im glad to do it without any reward....just recognition!!


----------



## Sky (Jun 8, 2008)

finished


----------



## Siren (Jun 8, 2008)

Buu said:


> Can I have that Colored?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this request. 



ąZ?L said:


> finished




Ohmigosh, awesome!


----------



## Sky (Jun 8, 2008)

5hrs to clean that..


----------



## Siren (Jun 8, 2008)

*@Buu:*

Hope this is okay o.o


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey, Hinamori-san, how's my set coming along?


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm sorry... I can't seem to well... do it well... ><" I dno't think I can color it in the anime-ish style I presume you wanted... ><"


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Hisagi! 

*Stock:* 
*Type: *Avy and siggy *(Both Transparent)*
*Size:* One a _150x150_ avatar and the other one a _150x300_ avatar
*Text:* None
*Other:* Can you make both avatars and the sig transparent and please include the tail in the sig?

Thanks!!


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 8, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Hey Hisagi!
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Type: *Avy and siggy *(Both Transparent)*
> ...



working on it!!


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 8, 2008)

i hope you like it.....the hair was hard!!!
Ava:


Sig:


----------



## ?? (Jun 8, 2008)

ąZ?L said:


> finished



Thanks, that's going straight to my pic bucket 

As I said before, I will be sketching more, so keep a keen eye out


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 8, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> i hope you like it.....the hair was hard!!!
> Ava:
> 
> 
> Sig:



Thanks!!

Any chance you could put a border around the avies?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 8, 2008)

Hinamori-san said:


> I'm sorry... I can't seem to well... do it well... ><" I dno't think I can color it in the anime-ish style I presume you wanted... ><"


 
That's okay! I'm gonna get a different set from somewhere else, if that's alright with you?


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 8, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Any chance you could put a border around the avies?



i can,you never asked for one so i figured you just wanted them like that


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 8, 2008)

here you go




hope you like it

come again


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 8, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I forgot. 

They're awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 8, 2008)

No Problem Thats Why Im Here


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 8, 2008)

Red, please dont do every transparency request  we have other workers to, I remind you.  And one of our rules is that *we refuse to do a request until that person has turned off their signature*, which Uchiha Itachi has failed to do, twice.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 8, 2008)

_fuck man .. Red you've been stealing those transparencies requests  _


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 8, 2008)

@Hisagi:...sorry i explained it to you...and i wont do that much anymore

@nightmare:...oh im sorry....


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 8, 2008)

We're not trying to scare you, and its okay. I suppose since you have signature disabled you wouldn't have known.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 8, 2008)

_yea bro ... just leave some for me huh  _


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 8, 2008)

dont worry i wont do as much....i was pretty bored and i thought that making a request or two would cheer me up...


----------



## Revan (Jun 9, 2008)

Respone + Stock:



Just make the sign in the middle of 'em abit Cloud & Zack, Busted Wielders 
For the sides, try putting in their Crisis Core outfits ^^


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2008)

Revan we cant do your request until you turn off your signature.

i'll do GrimeWire's

eh.... masochist stuff? I dont think its allowed on NF, but here:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Hisagi (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry I would have done this sooner but I've been at work all day. 


I'll get right on yours, Jimmy



St. Jimmy said:


>


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 11, 2008)

I want you to do the sig we talked about.

boarder: rounded

rep for your reward.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

Did you want the avatar too?:S


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope just the sig.

thank youpek

rep plus credit


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

anytime


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey, can someone please make this transparent? Just the guy and the toothbrush.  

*Stock:* 

Thanks!


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 11, 2008)

ok all i need is a sig transparent...and if you could down size it as well please...... oh leave the dice he's sitting on if it's not to much to ask 
i want the down size to be about 550x400 please


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

i'll take these two. do you want the other two dice roni?


and uchiha itachi, this picture is a bit racy.


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 11, 2008)

no just the ones he is sitting on please


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 11, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> i'll take these two. do you want the other two dice roni?
> 
> 
> and uchiha itachi, this picture is a bit racy.



Aww, it's just toothpaste.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

*Cred + Rep plz*

yeah but its racy toothpaste 


here you go, guys.


*Uchiha Itachi*

*Spoiler*: __ 










*RoniShoma*
I couldn't see his sock on the right, so he looks footless T.T

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 11, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> yeah but its racy toothpaste
> 
> 
> here you go, guys.
> ...



 Thanks Hisagi!


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 11, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> yeah but its racy toothpaste
> 
> 
> here you go, guys.
> ...



thank you!! X3  and it wount let me add to your rep


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

you dont have to rep me right away


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2008)

Avy and Sig set:

Stock: 

Avy size: 150 x 150 

Sig Size: 400 x 400

Notes: Have the avy with just the girl, i don't care about the sig, do whatever you want....

Border: invisible rounded square, if that makes sense.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes it makes sense and I'll do this


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, thanks! Can you do some alternatives for me as well, of the same stock?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

of course. anything you have in mind?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2008)

You could brighten the colors and hair color or something along those lines....


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

I think i can do that.  but before I do, take a look at the original, tell me where you want it enhanced or fixed






(sorry about the bad stroke around the edges)


----------



## Soldier (Jun 11, 2008)

could you trans this? Just the girl please 
and could i have one with a border the color of her hair?
and one with no border? resize if nessesary? Pliz?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2008)

Could you remove the green from the sig?

Edit: All of the green please?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll try this out for you kaimyou 

sure thing Hollow.


edit: kaim, let me get red to do it he's better at the high tech renders XD


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, and could you make the sig be rounded too? I've repped you now!


----------



## Soldier (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol, Okay Hisagi-san XD


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

this better Hollow?



/edit
i just realized. i lost 20 posts


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2008)

Um....its good, but i edited my post about removing the green to removing *all* the green things in the sig.....sorry!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Um....its good, but i edited my post about removing the green to removing *all* the green things in the sig.....sorry!



ahahaha no problem.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok....sorry again!!!! I'll rep you again later for all the trouble...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

nah its fine. I jsut want to make sure you get what you wanted


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks!!!!! It's great!!!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 11, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> here you go
> sorry for the mix up
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot. I forgot to check back here. Theres a ton of posts and a lotta times I don't check the previous pages. Sorry and reps.
Can I get a senior size version of the sig? And trim the sides so its a smaller size, I hate loading blank areas.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jun 11, 2008)

Hisagi if that render has to be done ill do it


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

go ahead and do kaimyou's madara


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2008)

How are the alternatives doing....? I'm excited to see them!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

you never told me what you wanted done as "alternatives" like. any particular effects you want to see?


and dudes i may go away for a while after today. moms being emotistical and wants us to leave town and leave everything T-T


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jun 11, 2008)

Okay but im working on Okamis set after im done with it ill do hers. It might be done tomorrow is that alright


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

alright, but turn off your sig, mate.


and i've been informed we're moving to oregon and the only thing i get to keep is my cellphone =/


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> alright, but turn off your sig, mate.
> 
> 
> and i've been informed we're moving to oregon and the only thing i get to keep is my cellphone =/


 
Will you still run the shop?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

of course, but i can't give a guesstimation when I will be back.


----------



## Soldier (Jun 11, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Okay but im working on Okamis set after im done with it ill do hers. It might be done tomorrow is that alright



Tis fine Madara-san.

 Hisagi-san is MOVING?


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jun 11, 2008)

Hisagi if you want photoshop when your done moving ill tell you how to get it for free. Thankyou Kaimyou


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Madara. I'll probably throw you a line on MSN later.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 12, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> you never told me what you wanted done as "alternatives" like. any particular effects you want to see?


 
Maybe brighten the girls hair color, or fade from b/w to color....


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 12, 2008)

Kaimyou said:


> could you trans this? Just the girl please
> and could i have one with a border the color of her hair?
> and one with no border? resize if nessesary? Pliz?


i guess madara is doing it....i had some stuff to do so i couldn't check over here


King Lloyd said:


> Thanks a lot. I forgot to check back here. Theres a ton of posts and a lotta times I don't check the previous pages. Sorry and reps.
> Can I get a senior size version of the sig? And trim the sides so its a smaller size, I hate loading blank areas.



ok ill get you a senior version...and i know i forgot to do that at first...my bad


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 12, 2008)

here you go hope you like it


----------



## Jimin (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, Red.


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 13, 2008)

no problem anything for a customer 

and heres that render for Kaimyou


----------



## Cair (Jun 13, 2008)

Can I have a sig with a matching avvy? 

Sig size: 435x300
Avvy size:150x150
Text: Just put William Moseley or something on there.

Go crazy. XD


Take your time. I wanna use this when I get to 2,000 posts.


----------



## Blinus (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all! I have a very minor request.

I posted this already in one shop, but I'm not sure if it's appropriate for there, so, just in case.

The avatar I have now is something I made myself, but it blows in my opinion. Could I request that someone touch it up a bit, give it that old happy-pretty-design feel?

Don't change the pic or the size please.

The scene is supposed to be dark, but I think it could use a little lighting so you can actually see poor Ben's face. 

Also, my stroke blows, so any help there would be appreciated. I want a stroke that's red then black then red.

As my avatar is right there, I'm assuming Stock is unnecessary.

Is this alright? Thanx in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 13, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> Can I have a sig with a matching avvy?
> 
> Sig size: 435x300
> Avvy size:150x150
> ...





Benjamin Linus said:


> Hi all! I have a very minor request.
> 
> I posted this already in one shop, but I'm not sure if it's appropriate for there, so, just in case.
> 
> ...





we can do these but Ben turn off your sig 


Ura (I'll never get used to ur new username XD) I'm gunna leave it the same size (your sig) or turn it sideways, because the scale you want makes it all look odd.


----------



## Blinus (Jun 13, 2008)

Sig off. 

Thanx a bunch.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 13, 2008)

*cred + rep*

*Cair Paravel*





*Benjamin Linus*


----------



## Blinus (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanx so much!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 13, 2008)

Need a sig from this. Need pics from top to bottom, left to right.

Need the white guy with the cigar in his mouth.

Link removed
I need the text "Celtics Dynasty" in a green color. Green/white would be the colors used most often in the sig. I don't need anything ultra fancy. Just something to celebrate the championship.

Edit, blended in one image please. Size doesn't matter as long it doesn't break the rules.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 13, 2008)

You want this as a blend or a gif?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello, could I make a request for a Gif using Link removed as stock. I would like the gif to rotate between all the characters. Could I also get a signature with just Brook in it? If that's too much to ask just let me know. Thank you in advance! pek


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 14, 2008)

mind telling me who brook is....im sorta behind on one piece!!

scratch that i dont know how to make it apparently =/


----------



## Soldier (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Red! 
I can't rep you right now.  I'll make surei do though


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 14, 2008)

ok no problem Kaimyou


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2008)

Please make this transparent and no bigger than 500x500. Thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 14, 2008)

ill do that...

at least i know how to do something...=/


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 14, 2008)

Raiden:



i think i did poorly though i had someone breathing down my neck to play the wii....=/...if you dont like it ill redo it:


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 14, 2008)

red are you going to do the one Piece GIF?  that was your request


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 14, 2008)

you said i didn't know how to do it...so you take it...=/...im going to play the wii...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 14, 2008)

I never said that . i said its not JUST cropping. you have to resize some frames (so the text can be readable)


I never said you couldn't do it


----------



## Jimin (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey, I was here before spot. I edited my post and said blend.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 14, 2008)

here you go Lloyd:


----------



## Jimin (Jun 14, 2008)

Can I get the text "Celtics Dynasty"in green somewhere there?


----------



## Cair (Jun 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Cair Paravel*



I screamed and now my throat hurts. XDDDD

*fangasm* THANK JOO SO MUCH! Cred 'n rep! I'll use it when I get to 2,000! And I'll rep you when it lets me. again.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 15, 2008)

Well for whoever is making the set for me, Brook is the skeleton. Sorry for not being specific.


----------



## Revan (Jun 15, 2008)

Revan said:


> Respone + Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone?
PM me with the results ^^


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 15, 2008)

SPOT, not sure if we can do the signature too, that could be considered two different requests? I'm not sure. but I'll do the GIF if you tell me a bit more what you wanted. Like, a slide across or just a slideshow of their faces?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Gentleman (Jun 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> SPOT, not sure if we can do the signature too, that could be considered two different requests? I'm not sure. but I'll do the GIF if you tell me a bit more what you wanted. Like, a slide across or just a slideshow of their faces?



If you can't do the sig of Brook, then can I change the request a little bit, for just a sig just like the avvy I requested, but a slide across? I think that might be a little better. Just let me no again if something is the matter.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 15, 2008)

Could you add a black border to this?


thanks in advance


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 15, 2008)

*Revan*
a new worker-to-be will be working on it in the morning

*St. Jimmy*
I'll put yours up in the morning

*Totitos* 
I have CS3, which means no image ready. I could try though


----------



## Totitos (Jun 15, 2008)

sure why not


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 16, 2008)

Revan said:


> Anyone?
> PM me with the results ^^





Credit if you use somewhere ^^
Rep is appreciated ^^


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 16, 2008)

Working on Jimmy's now (Flame turn off your sig please)


Totitos, I cant open GIFS in CS3


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 16, 2008)

Transparency the Shoruken bubble plz. 




Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 16, 2008)

I got yours too BD

I feel lucky today  I will fuckin get these done! *insert kamina sparkly finger pointed at sky* yeah... anyway. I'll get these


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 16, 2008)

*King Lloyd*


*St. Jimmy*


*BAD BD*


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 16, 2008)

Totitos, Flamy and her trusty Premiere CS3 come to teh rescue ^_^


Credit and rep are appreciated ^^


----------



## Jimin (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, Hisagi. I repped you a few days ago.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 16, 2008)

FlameHazel said:


> Totitos, Flamy and her trusty Premiere CS3 come to teh rescue ^_^
> 
> 
> Credit and rep are appreciated ^^



fuck yeah 

Thanks alot :shrooms


----------



## Chillax (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a request 
*Spoiler*: __ 















transparent sig (about 290 X 375) and transparent avy (avy w/ border)
thankyou! credits and double reps.


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 16, 2008)

Chillax said:


> I have a request
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Avatar:


Sig:


I hope Its To Your Liking

Credit And Reps Please


----------



## Chillax (Jun 17, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Avatar:
> 
> 
> Sig:
> ...


 
it's great! thankyou, I'll rep you once more when I can


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 17, 2008)

sure ...im glad you like it


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you Totitos, I'm glad you like it ^^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Soldier (Jun 18, 2008)

Trans and make it a TAD smaller please and thanks!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2008)

Kaimyou you're such a faithful customer here pek


----------



## Soldier (Jun 18, 2008)

It's cuz i love you guys pek You always make everything so pretty and nice 
(Thanks BTW XD)


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2008)

anytime


----------



## Ploom (Jun 18, 2008)

I just want an awesome border to go with my avatar.

Whatever you think looks the best.


----------



## Soldier (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll hold you to your word, Hisagi-san


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2008)

of course you will Kaimyou 


*Ploom*


----------



## Ploom (Jun 18, 2008)

I love it, thank you so much.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude, Thanks... Thats Awesome


----------



## Wingman? (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey, you guys dont mind if I use your rules format, right?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2008)

Depends on what it is for, and turn your signature off.


I'd feel better if you just quoted my rules and put it on your first page so people know where it originally came from. 
I only say this becasue I've had at least two sepreate people take my rules and claim their reasoned it up themselves


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 18, 2008)

Just wondering if your doing my request.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2008)

Still looking for the episode 


damnit I have a feeling my OP got ripped off again


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2008)

*Kushina Set*

Stock: 

Avy size: Senior-size
Sig Size:  As long as it fits the requirements its fine.
Border: a dashed invisible border for both is fine.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Still looking for the episode



[DLMURL]http://www.hitmanreborn.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5[/DLMURL]

Here ya go.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Grimmjow.


Here Hollow'd Heart


----------



## Wingman? (Jun 18, 2008)

uhm, okay. 
well, actually, thinking about it, i'd rather make my own rules.

but, how do you feel about me using the turning off sig images?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2008)

Eh, well I suppose you could. all I did was make screenshots out of them.


and again, please turn off your signature


----------



## Soldier (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello Friends! 
I needs a Transy 

Just Toph and the rocky spikes of doom  Big as Sig limits permit please


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll take this for you Kaim


----------



## Soldier (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Hisagi-san


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2008)

here you are . Last Airbender FTW XD is the finale really coming up in July?


----------



## Soldier (Jun 20, 2008)

Thankies, Hisagi-san  OH YEAH!  I'm not really sure when the finale comes out... >< If I find out for sure I'll make sure to tell you :3


----------



## Kuro (Jun 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Could you add my Hachi symbol on it please?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Kaim <3

I'm surprised Hachimata members even still come here, given Madara and Red quit to start a hachi request shop. Alright all do this for you

*edit*


----------



## Kuro (Jun 20, 2008)

I think they haven't opened it yet xD Thanks in advance


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2008)

its not the opening or not, im surprised you considered this shop. I had a row with Madara and Red is why. oh your request was posted in my last post


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 20, 2008)

Heys I have a request.  I want a transparency set please! With a senior sized avy cause I'm finally a senior member! Yays



Ok so for the sig I just want the sky gone. Leave everything but make the background gone. Like I want to keep the birds and stuff in the sky, I just want the sky gone. And can you resize it to regular sig size? Thanks. The Avy should of course be focused on Naruto's sexy face . Thanks in advance to whoever does this request!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2008)

i'll do this for you (since i just had a mind blowing shortage of workers)


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok thanks . Sucks about the workers. I would definitely join and help you out but I have no experience or any picture editing program. 

How ya been Tai-chan


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2008)

Been good, what about you? (i just love the Tai-Tai thing)

here you go! X3 Congradulatons on senior membership! +reps for joining the club


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 20, 2008)

AWWWSS Thanks a lot he looks great! And thanks for the congrads X3 +reps an cred for your great work  I'll be sure to come back!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2008)

come back anytime


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 21, 2008)

Hisagi, could you make me a profile pic from the stock i gave you , 125 x 125, please?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 21, 2008)

here you go hollow'd


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 21, 2008)

Could i have 125 x 125, like i *stated*?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 21, 2008)

oh, sorry, I only made it 100x100 becuase thats what profile pictures are ; forgive me!


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 21, 2008)

It's okay......I'll rep you later.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2008)

Need a banner this time. I guess it's like a sig but can be alot bigger and longer, for youtube 

Just need the words "EPIC GAME REVIEWS" on it. Make the background as awesome as you can do. It's for a game channel so if you want can slide in some game covers in the background or whatever. Thanks to whoever does it and of course rep.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 21, 2008)

I shouldn't really allow doing this, but I will, since its youtube (i will require credit given to my youtube name )


but either way, I need stock to work with, sorry.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I shouldn't really allow doing this, but I will, since its youtube (i will require credit given to my youtube name )
> 
> 
> but either way, I need stock to work with, sorry.



Like a picture? I don't really have one since i have no skill in arts to make "Epic Game Reviews" Look cool. Reason I'm coming to you  And i will give credit


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I cant do anything with nothing, dear


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Well I cant do anything with nothing, dear



Stock 
Middle - 




Left - 



Right - 



Could be in the back, just make sure "Epic Game Reviews" Is very seeable. That's good?  Background can be any color, just not pink or to light colors.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll see what i can do


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I'll see what i can do



Ok thanks


----------



## Kuro (Jun 21, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> its not the opening or not, im surprised you considered this shop. I had a row with Madara and Red is why. oh your request was posted in my last post



Thanks for the sig <3

Oh I don't care about that, when I like a shop I always come around


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 21, 2008)

still waiting if i can be a worker here


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 21, 2008)

I've rep'd you now Hisagi!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 21, 2008)

Sasuke I still need you to PM me exampled of what you can do.

no problem HH but you didnt have to


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 21, 2008)

_hisagi any transparencies up for grabs ...  _


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 21, 2008)

not currently

but if you want to remain a worker, then you gotta come around more often


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 21, 2008)

_well ya gotta understand im quite busy now ... damn testing and shit is driving me crazy ... but afterwards ill be a lot more active ... and then theres tousens shop  ... _


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 21, 2008)

geez just how many shops do you work in?  and i thought you were no summer holidays?


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 21, 2008)

Request 

-Resize to within sig limits, but make sure it's still high-quality 
-Make the white lines transparent <3

Thanks~!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 21, 2008)

here you are


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks, Hisagi-Sama.  Reps.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow Avy_ 












Senior Members Sized



And Then Can I Get A Sig With Those Same Pics

Thanks In Advance


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, Jimmy, I'll take that if you don't mind ^^ Any special requesta about the effects? Or size?

~


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 23, 2008)

Not Really


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 23, 2008)

There you go^^

I hope you're not upset about the delay >.<""""....

If there are any problems with the size, please notify me ^^

Credit ^^...and rep is appreciated ^^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 23, 2008)

What About The Sig


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh, the sig...*slaps self in the face*....

I'm busy right now, but i'll do it a little later...and probably edit my post here ^^"

gomen~ T_T


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats Ok....

*Edit:*
Yeah The Avy Exceeds The Forum Limit


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 23, 2008)

Can you please tell me the senior limit?
I'll post both works later ^^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 23, 2008)

> The maximum size of your custom image is 150 by 150 pixels or 341.8 KB (whichever is smaller).


I Mean Its Over 341.8 KB


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh...oh...

Sorry for the lateness, but i really was busy T_T

However i decided to be a little creative....so here's the result :]...





And thank you for the patience...and rep :]

credit is appreciated ^^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks..........


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey guys, can who ever takes this make this into a 300x112 banner with a cool backround? More info below. 

*Stock:* 
*Type:* banner
*Size:* 300x112
*Text:* _Bullet For My Valentine FC_ in a cool font

Thanks!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 23, 2008)

Flame  you're supposed to turn off your sig


I'll do this Uchiha, but what is this banner for? NF?


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool thanks and it's for The Bullet For My Valentine FC of course! :

Your welcome to join if you want! :


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 23, 2008)

I never heard of them. only know they're a good band.


i'll get this done for ya


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 23, 2008)

You never heard any of their songs??? Listen to them, under the music videos section in the FC. Great band for sure.

Thanks Hisagi!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 23, 2008)

here you are bro, hope its oK, my rendering was shitty




Credit a must, rep is only optional


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks good but can you make it say FC at the end (if you can maybe the text animated? ) and make it 300x112? It's gonna be a banner for the FC.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 23, 2008)

oh, right OK.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok hows this?


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 23, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Ok hows this?



Way better! Thanks!


----------



## Berry (Jun 24, 2008)

Could you please make this image transparent, except for the the three guys! 



Cheers! ​


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jun 24, 2008)

^_^ Could I have this made into both a sig and an avatar? Just the Left one  And have the sig say "-_- It was Matts idea..."  If its not too much trouble that is... Thank you ^^; *bows*


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 24, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> Could you please make this image transparent, except for the the three guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers! ​


_ill have thsi done in a lil while  _


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll do yours Mello :awesoeem. you want the sig still a gif?


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jun 24, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I'll do yours Mello :awesoeem. you want the sig still a gif?



^w^ Ok. Yes please

Edit: Sorry for not turning off the sig. @_@ I dont see sigs anymore so I kinda forget sometimes that its still on..


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 24, 2008)

:thumb you got it


turn off your sig tho


----------



## Soldier (Jun 24, 2008)

Well... Asuming it's really big... Soooooooooo Resize and make it awesomely awesome? (Sig please ) and one just resize and transparentize? lol that rhymed X3


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Hisagi (Jun 24, 2008)

Kaimyou I'll do yours. but not sure wht you mean by awesomely awesome 


Mello!! i got one matt ava one mello ava and a sig resized. let me know if you want borders



Credit is wanted, rep is optional


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 24, 2008)

_
Hisagi will make it awesomely awesome  
*CREDIT AND REP PLEASE*
_


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 24, 2008)

Here you are Kaimyou our loving customer!


*Spoiler*: __ 










Credit wanted, rep optional.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _FC Banner (About The Same Size As Itachi's)_ 




Background Pic:



And Can I Get Animated Text That Says
The Green Day Fanclub


----------



## Berry (Jun 25, 2008)

Cheers @*Nightmare*!


----------



## Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you, Hisagi and Nightmare  I love you guys so much  +rep to both\
hisagi-saaaaan~ I cant rep you until tomorrow ><


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jun 25, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Kaimyou I'll do yours. but not sure wht you mean by awesomely awesome
> 
> 
> Mello!! i got one matt ava one mello ava and a sig resized. let me know if you want borders
> ...


Yes. ^_^ I want a border if thats ok. . 

^.^ And thank you, Hisagi-chan!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

no problem!! i'll get the border right away x3


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 25, 2008)

Manga coloration set for later use!

Stock:

color references:  

Avy size: 150 x 150 (the girl)

Sig size: 400 x 300


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

awesome. something to color


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Hisagi are you still doing manga colourings?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

of course 

but we aren't doing sketches ATM cause Shinobu~ is on vacation last I heard.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you like the stock i provided Hisagi?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, its very nice and even if its not much HQ i Have some cleaner skills so i Can clean it up some if need be.


good thing you provided referance too.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome I would like this coloured please.



Just Grimmjow at the bottom.

No rush please take your time.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

Alright I will get Mello's request up first @.@;


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 25, 2008)

hey hisagi can u merge images? like i give u 2 images and u make them 1 image by combining them?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

Yup, i've done it for crazymtf quite a few times


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 25, 2008)

this is 4 my sis on imvu,she wants the 2 people infront of the skulls. its an avy so can u make it 160x220 and under 39kb. can u make it a blue border. and add some sweet effects 
thank you


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 25, 2008)

Your second link doesn't work Naruto Uzumaki


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 25, 2008)

sorry,since u weren't signed in u couldnt see it i uploaded it


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, Naruto, if this isn't for Naruto forums then I can't make this.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 25, 2008)

If it isn't too late to ask I would like an avy too.

If not it's ok.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 25, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Oh, Naruto, if this isn't for Naruto forums then I can't make this.


y not? i can still rep u. but i'll take it else where


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Hisagi, could you make me a profile pic, size 170 x 170 from  the same stock? Oh and turn of your sig Naruto!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

Go ahead Naruto, but no one else takes requests like that. Try making a thraed asking if someone will, thats your best bet.

No problem Grimmjow & Hollow'd.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

List to remind myself


*Add borders*
Mihael Keehl

*Colored Sets*
Hollow'd Heart
Grimmjow

*other*
St. Jimmy
UchihaIchiro
Yariko


-------------
hope i didnt miss anyone


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 25, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Hey Hisagi, could you make me a profile pic, size 170 x 170 from the same stock? Oh and turn of your sig Naruto!


sorry


Hisagi said:


> Go ahead Naruto, but no one else takes requests like that. Try making a thraed asking if someone will, thats your best bet.
> 
> No problem Grimmjow & Hollow'd.


snow princess makes avis,and its a rule saying if u use for another site u must credit her but i dont think she can merge images  hopefully fujin will do it for me


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

well its just, you cant exactly credit someone if they arent on that site can you? 


and I know snow princess, I work for her occasionally


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 25, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> well its just, you cant exactly credit someone if they arent on that site can you?
> 
> 
> and I know snow princess, I work for her occasionally


Actually i read the rule wrong, u must give her the link to the site. and of course u can,just put the link to their profile here.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 25, 2008)

Could someone make a Trafalger Law Sig for me?

Stocks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 









The part of the second stock I would like you to use is the bottom left hand corner panel. I'm illiterate with cropping and that stuff, so sorry I could get just that panel.

You can also you the middle right hand panel on the second stock. I sorta just want a sig of him.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

that would be a GIF signature then?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 25, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> that would be a GIF signature then?


Whatever fits. I'm not looking to make you do too much work. You can use just about any of the pics of Law on the stocks, you don't have to use all the images, just a variety to choose from. 

Make it a GIF one if you feel like it.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

*Hollow'd Heart*





Credit is wanted, rep is appreciated

let me know what else you need if anything.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 25, 2008)

What about the profile pic?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 25, 2008)

what size did you want it? ^-^


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 25, 2008)

170 x 170 please


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 26, 2008)

Hy!

I want a sig and an avatar(senior size) from this pic

transparent with a border


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 26, 2008)

Alright Yariko you're on ze list. and its getting long I better not keep procrastinating. I'll get right on everything.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 26, 2008)

oh thank you

fast as always


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 26, 2008)

Not a problem  I'm almost half way through the list now (faint)


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2008)

_yo hisagi you want me to do Yariko's  _


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats why I told you didnt i?  I'm just finishing up SJ's now then im going for Grimmjows

do Yarikos. then cuold you do UchihaIchiro's?



turn off your sig


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2008)

_aight ... ill do Yarikos now and get right to work on Uchiha's after  _


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 26, 2008)

*Mihael Keehl*

*Spoiler*: __ 




  ;  





*St. Jimmy*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thanks man  I'm now gunna work on Grimmjow's coloring.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2008)

_
*Spoiler*: YARIKO 











_


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 26, 2008)

_
*Spoiler*: IRVINE 










_


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: YARIKO
> 
> 
> ...



...thanks a lot...nothing less from you


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats Awesome Hisagi


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 26, 2008)

Come back anytime 

(just remember to rep and cred )


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jun 26, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: IRVINE
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Great stuff.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey I gots a request. 



yah so can I have this resized to 150x150 and bordered please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 27, 2008)

sig off plz


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 27, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> sig off plz



mah bad. Thanks Tai-chan X3 +rep

EDIT: actually Im gonna have to rep you later cause I can't right now lolz


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 27, 2008)

no problem 


enjoy~


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey I thought of something. Would a avy like that look good with a sig that has rounded corners? Or would it be better to round that avy too? Cause I'm trying somethin and trying to make my own sig.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd suggest making the border on the avy dotted or rounded  want me to change it for you?


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah I'm gonna try it myself. Just wanted a pro's opinion.  If I can't do it then I'll ask you lolz


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 27, 2008)

sure thing 


and i'm no pro, im still a newb


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 28, 2008)

OK OK I can't do it. I don't have the right programs or anything. OK so heres the pic: 

So yah rounded sig and avy. AND AND on the avy can you put a little heart by his face?! That would look so cute!


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 28, 2008)

I ll take that one


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 28, 2008)

Turn off your sig.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 28, 2008)

oh sorry hisagi but heres your req Toru Hidaka

hre if you dont like it just tell me i ll make a new one


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 28, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> oh sorry hisagi but heres your req Toru Hidaka
> 
> hre if you dont like it just tell me i ll make a new one



OOO I like the avy but I wanted the sig to sorta be the same size y'know? With all three of them and the clouds and stuff? But hey keep the words you put thats looks cool


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 28, 2008)

ahh ok
i ll just make the sig to the same type you like
just the clouds ok

*Here it is*


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jun 28, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> ahh ok
> i ll just make the sig to the same type you like
> just the clouds ok
> 
> *Here it is*



I like this one. Thanks  +rep and cred


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 28, 2008)

Toru Hidaka said:


> I like this one. Thanks  +rep and cred



NO problem just comeback always


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 29, 2008)

i would like a set for the avy if you could do a head close up on the girl and i want both the avy and the sig to be transpart, and if it's not to the hight ca you make it 550 x 400 please?


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll take that Near. I'll post it in a few minutes ^^

EDIT:

credit and rep are appreciated ^^

@Near:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 29, 2008)

FlameHazel said:


> I'll take that Near. I'll post it in a few minutes ^^
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



thank you!  though it says ive reped to much today ill try later ok!


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm glad you like it ^^ And i Don't mind at all ^^


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 29, 2008)

lol as long as shes credited 


oi oi, sig - off - pwease


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey boss xP

And thank you...for yet again reminding me xP

And I want to inform you that i'll probaly be absent from the day after tomorrow...don't smite please >.< I'll do requests when possible ^^


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 29, 2008)

I just want a boarder put around this sig.
i want the exact same kind of boarder Hisagi has on his avy


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 29, 2008)

since its only a border, its better you just credit the original maker


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 29, 2008)

I made it xD. I just dont know how to do boarders like that.
Thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 29, 2008)

Select > All

Edit > Stroke > 3px black
Edit > Stroke > 2px white
Edit > Stroke > 1px black

thats how i did yours. hope that makes sense. (Select and Edit are up at the top next to File, obviously)


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 30, 2008)

Actually, a nice technique is to use several additional layers in a set, filled with something(anything...) ; Fill set to 0%; On every layer you can use the stroke function. It's helpful when you'd like to add blending effects, glow, transparency, chage the values a few times e.t.c. But Hisagi's works very well too - especially when you're in a hurry xD


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 30, 2008)

and when you want to keep things simple


----------



## FlameHazel (Jun 30, 2008)

Gomen....It actually isn't that hard...works for me...heh ^^""

*hides in corner*

>.<


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 30, 2008)

You still doing my request Hisagi?

Just wondering


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 30, 2008)

not yet :sweat could you give me an episode to work with?


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 30, 2008)

I asked for a manga coloring. Not a gif


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 30, 2008)

oh I thought you were talking about the avy i still owe you


no i'm working on your coloring right now


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't worry about  that one lol.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2008)

hey i was wondering if some one could do the text on these for me ???

...there mine i made it but im just a newb and not that good yet  so i need a lil help





if so on the first one i wanted it to say
*Simply To Fast*

and for the second...
*Pass The Rock*


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 2, 2008)

these are great works 


i can add the text if you like. - oh, turn of your signature please


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> these are great works
> 
> 
> i can add the text if you like. - oh, turn of your signature please


thanks and already done


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 2, 2008)

Hope this is what you want @.@


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Hope this is what you want @.@


thank u but could u make the "simply to fast" a bit bigger ???


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 2, 2008)

sure thing.



turn off your sig again


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2008)

oops !!! 

my bad 

and thanks


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 2, 2008)

and again, turn it off 


this better?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 2, 2008)

yup thanks alot


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 2, 2008)

Glad you liked it 



great works btw


----------



## C00 (Jul 2, 2008)

An easy one

a 125 x 125 avatar from this please




I lack photoshop


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jul 2, 2008)

Is this alright?


----------



## C00 (Jul 2, 2008)

great, thanks ;D


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 3, 2008)

hey hisagi kun can u put a dotted border around this if possible if not at least a black one?


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 3, 2008)

Here you go dear 

     ;


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 3, 2008)

oops didnt post the picture o well thx i was ganna request this avy anyways


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh well since it was your avatar you didnt have to post it 


and I kind of guessed it was. Glad I guessed right ~ Enjoy


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 3, 2008)

that wasnt it i was ganna rewquest it too but there was another request but its alright 

o i need a border around something ill request it tommorow or somethin


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 3, 2008)

no you can request it now if you want

(since techiniqually by our timezones, it WAS yesterday you requested ) 

oh the joys of california


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 3, 2008)

hey whats up Hisagi !!! 

ive made some changes to the sig but its all thanks to u that i got this far so if i ever use it on NF or any other fourm i'll be sure to credit u ^^

final product !

thank u very much


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 3, 2008)

oh wow it came out better than mine! 


and thats so sweet of you pek well Happy graphic making!!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 3, 2008)

Avy and Sig Set

Stock:

Sig Size: 400 x 300

Avy size: Senior

Make some variations i can use for later.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 3, 2008)

Could I have an avi and sig set please?
Stock: 
Sig size: 400 x 300
Avi size: 125 by 125 (Just Mello in the avatar please )

 If thats alright..  Thank you in advanced!!! *bows*


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll do them both since xsasuke24x decided he isn't going to do Hollow'd hearts.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 3, 2008)

*just credit/rep*

Let me know if there is anything you want fixed!




Hollow'd Heart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ;  ; 




Mihael Keehl said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 3, 2008)

Hisagi are you doing my request.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 3, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Let me know if there is anything you want fixed!



^_^ Thank you Hisagi!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 4, 2008)

Could you make Nurse Yoko stand out a little more in the avy? And remove that pink thingy from the sig? I've repped you now!


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2008)

depends. which is nurse yoko and which avy?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 4, 2008)

Nurse Yoko is the one with the cross bearing hat, and the first and second avy's.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2008)

I wouldn't know how to make them "stand out more" :sweat


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh....ok then,what about the siggy?


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2008)

what would you like fixed?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd like you to remove the pink swirls


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2008)

okay sorry


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2008)

same sig, without swirles (i took off the red swirls too)


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Hisagi!


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2008)

Not a problem


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Hisagi bro! 

Can you please make me a slideshow avy (150x150) with the image below? Only the top panel with the the Naruto faces.



And also can you make me a sig with the top panel of the Narutos? Please make it like the image below.



Thank you so much!


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 4, 2008)

hey hisagi kun


*Spoiler*: __ 







can i get two versions?
actually 4 pls lol if not maybe two?

version one can i have just the sky transed so the sand water etc r still in the pic o and can u add the soul eater logo 

version two ^ with a dotted border if possible

version three tsubaki black star with the logo and i want the umbrella and watermelon still in the pic with some of the water thatr black's feet r in

version four ^ a dotted border will cred and rep. i hope u can do it hisagi kun


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 4, 2008)

i can do it sasuke but i cant do everything though what size do you like


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2008)

Here Itachi 




Hope that was what you wanted


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 4, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> i can do it sasuke but i cant do everything though what size do you like



sig size for a senior member


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2008)

sig off please


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey Grimmjow I finally buckled down and did your colorating  


*Spoiler*: __ 



ilu dani here you go pek 

*Spoiler*: _resized_


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Hey Grimmjow I finally buckled down and did your colorating
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thank youpek


Can I have an avy?


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

oh! I see what you did there


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 5, 2008)

What did I do?

Thank You Hisagi.X3

Reps when I can and Credit now. <33333333333333333333333


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

you requested that a week(or two) ago and I gave it to you and you requested an avy right away. smart 


I'm glad you like it X3


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 5, 2008)

But I asked for an Avy when I requested.

It's good Hisagi. Thank you again.X3


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

oh  my bad


Glad you do though


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Here Itachi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey the sig looks great but I kinda wanted the sig like a slideshow of each of their faces. All of them are on the top panel. Thanks bro.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

^ oh I see, Sorry


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 5, 2008)

O and if you're making it right now just forget this but maybe you can start from the right side of the naruto faces to the left? Thanks bro.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 5, 2008)

*GAR new set*

I want to make another request...... 

Same sizes as usual

Stock:


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

*Uchiha Itachi*

 ; 

*Hollow'd Heart*


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Hisagi, i'll rep later, must spread it like wildfire.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Uchiha Itachi*
> 
> ;
> 
> *Hollow'd Heart*



Thanks Bro! I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 5, 2008)

congrats on ur 1002nd post HISAGI KUN


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks Sasuke 


no problem Itachi


holy shit its the Uchiha siblings!!!!1RUN


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> thanks Sasuke
> 
> 
> no problem Itachi
> ...



Ah damn't the file size is too big. I'll just use it on RC. And I'll still Cred you. 

Lol everytime we're in the same thread we always get that. Snowy said it too.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

Haha. weird i thought the max file size was 349 o.0;


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol nope. 341.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

ack my bad


----------



## julias.skeezer (Jul 5, 2008)

Could you make me a signature of this.



with the text 3oh!3.

add some effects if you can and make it look suppa cool


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

here you go


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 5, 2008)

ohh men you did  it already


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2008)

it was tricky and i used a template a friend gave me


----------



## julias.skeezer (Jul 6, 2008)

wow thats awesome thanks.


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 6, 2008)

i know hisagi whos it from


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 6, 2008)

turn off your sig sasuke.


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 6, 2008)

sorry hisagi


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey hisagi im having computer trouble so i cant open the hachi shop yet so if you need help PM me and ill be here when you need me


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks man! 



confirm for me whether red had said he was going to help - he mentioned something about Shinobu~ leaving NF


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

As soon as i can go back on msn ill ask him. My mother board died. i need a new computer so all my info is gone good thing i saved it to a disk.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 6, 2008)

oh dang. Your motherboard? not good .


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jul 6, 2008)

Yah its gone so im getting a new computer its long overdo anyway so im happy well im off night


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 6, 2008)

night madara pek


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 6, 2008)

Transparent the bits around the circle and shrink to 150x150 pixels please. 

+Rep awaits if you accept.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 6, 2008)

Turn off your signature please


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 6, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Turn off your signature please



Sorry. I keep forgetting that. 

Looks great. +Reps, and thanks again.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Hisagi (Jul 6, 2008)

Please wait a while, I have to reinstall my Photoshop.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 6, 2008)

K Photoshop still being a retard  


Volcom, if this is already in Vervex's shop then I have a right to turn you down.
Please dont ask two shops to do the same request and personally i'd ask vervex not me - her work is better


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 6, 2008)

Its Ok Hisagi, Im Up For A Request In The Curry And Vervex's And Friends Blah Blah Blah, So Ill Just Get A Set From There...


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 6, 2008)

not a problem. I should have it up and running by tomorrow


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 7, 2008)

Request:

*Avatar*

Size:150x150
Extra:Any border you think will fit

*Sig*

Size: Any size with in guidelines
Extra: a black border 

Thank you!


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jul 7, 2008)

*Avater*
um i would like this to be an avy please... if you could make it transpartent for me.. it seems transpartent now yes but when used as an avy it has this white background..and onething i noticed was when used as an avy the motion stop. if you could somehow fix it please? and maybe make it larger.. the size it is now is 256x192 ( also no boreders please ._. )


*Sig*
As for the sig all i want is this image transpartent. please, and the size remain the same. i also dont want the words or the sigh bubble thing.


i hope it wasn't to much


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 8, 2008)

_what do you want me to do here  ... resize the whole thing or a specific thing _


Tara said:


> Request:
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...


_ummm i can't do this cuz i only do transparent work and resize work  _


♥Near said:


> *Avater*
> um i would like this to be an avy please... if you could make it transpartent for me.. it seems transpartent now yes but when used as an avy it has this white background..and onething i noticed was when used as an avy the motion stop. if you could somehow fix it please? and maybe make it larger.. the size it is now is 256x192 ( also no boreders please ._. )
> 
> 
> ...


_i got this ... gimme a lil while  _


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 8, 2008)

_what are you trying to get done here ... you didn't specify anything so im guessing just a resizing cuz i can get that done withing 5 seconds  _


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 8, 2008)

♥Near said:


> *Avater*
> um i would like this to be an avy please... if you could make it transpartent for me.. it seems transpartent now yes but when used as an avy it has this white background..and onething i noticed was when used as an avy the motion stop. if you could somehow fix it please? and maybe make it larger.. the size it is now is 256x192 ( also no boreders please ._. )
> 
> 
> ...







your avatar size absolute limit is 125X125


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 8, 2008)

♥Near said:


> *Avater*
> um i would like this to be an avy please... if you could make it transpartent for me.. it seems transpartent now yes but when used as an avy it has this white background..and onething i noticed was when used as an avy the motion stop. if you could somehow fix it please? and maybe make it larger.. the size it is now is 256x192 ( also no boreders please ._. )
> 
> 
> ...



the motion stops cuz ur not a senior member gifs do not work on non senior members


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 9, 2008)

Actually Sasuke, nonsenior members *can* have GIFs for avy's but they can be at biggest 100.0 kb @ 125x125


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 9, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request:
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...



ok here it is:



i didn't get what you wanted on the sig

but i did my best

did i do good auntie tara??


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 9, 2008)

you did a wonderful job  *rep + gives Red a cookie*


----------



## Ooter (Jul 9, 2008)

Anybody can do my request.

Pic:



Avy and sig (set)

avy:150x150 add a dotted red border.
sig: just resize it smaller. And a dotted red border.

Add transparency and colour the brush red, and add a joker smile to his lips a bit like this:




Thanks in advance, i will +rep and credit who-ever does the job


----------



## Red Sands (Jul 9, 2008)

Tara said:


> you did a wonderful job  *rep + gives Red a cookie*



*gobbles cookie up*...:3....your siggy auntie


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

*Batmanize My Pic*



Why So Serious text

Bloody red mouth, black circles around eyes. You know :]


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 10, 2008)

You want it the same size?


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

Yussir


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 10, 2008)

sig off, i'll do what i can. PS is being BITCHY


if i can get it to work again i'll be doing Ooters first D=


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats fine, ill be waiting :]


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 10, 2008)

My photoshop - it lives again!


okay getting onto the requests now


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 10, 2008)

Ooter said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai doesnt know how to face paint 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Cero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I threw in green hair for free


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

I love it thanks <3


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 10, 2008)

no problem *pokes sig* o.o XD


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been here way too long and i always forget .-.


----------



## Ooter (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you Hisagi.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2008)

stock - 

Just want that, could take away the boarders if you could. Background black and glossy i guess, like my hulk one with the green and purple clashing. Any colors you want that look good. 

words - 
I May Not Kill Him
But I Will Kick His Ass

Thanks to whoever does it and of course rep.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 12, 2008)

^ it was Mint who did that before and shes on vacation 

on a side note - ITS HELL BOY!


I'll TRY. maybe i could animate the rain instead?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> ^ it was Mint who did that before and shes on vacation
> 
> on a side note - ITS HELL BOY!
> 
> ...



Even better please do  Sig by the way, forgot to mention that.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 12, 2008)

It came out worse than I envisiond let me know if you want anything changed :3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> It came out worse than I envisiond let me know if you want anything changed :3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I actually like it but is there a way to put in the quote i put above. Even if it's small *readable tho* and if it could flash so it matches the rain, kinda like lighting. I dunno if you can but if you can that be great.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 13, 2008)

*I have always wanted to request from here and I come with a Gif Request 

Alright Here it is:







I want those 3 pictures in that order as a Gif and I was wondering if it could be about the same size as my current sig pic, because I have a Spoiler Tag and Other Stuff in my sig that I do not want going over limit, thank you for your time ^^ Also, sorry that the pictures might be a bit of bad quality -_-*


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 13, 2008)

I can do that but I need to know which way the first panel should be - same way or rotated to match up the others?


*edit*where the fuck are all my workers o_o


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 13, 2008)

*I guess however you think it would look better, I am not really sure the other way X_X

I wonder that too, it seems only you around. You know, if I had Photoshop I could help out around here, but I do not have it ><*


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 13, 2008)

ya one worker never comes around - does good when he does though - anotehr only does transparencies and the other two are on vacation - and i got a new one but he only does sets 



okay then I'll get right on it


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 13, 2008)

*Holy cow @_@ Well hope they come around and everything for you soon <3

Thank you, I shall be waiting ^^*


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 13, 2008)

The best I could do so you could see each panel nicely<3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 13, 2008)

*Awwww thank you 

I love it X3*


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 14, 2008)

HISAGI KUN IM BACK!!!

this is a very very important request so plsss make it perfect and as special as possible. its my b-day tommorow but u wouldnt really care of that i just want it perfecto 


*Spoiler*: __ 












dont care wut u do add sum effects or do anything just make it awssome and pwetty for me 

u dont gotta do all three
just pikc one  u can do them if ya want
but doubt it and wonderin if the other guy is ganna be done with ym request soon..


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 14, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> ya one worker never comes around - does good when he does though - anotehr only does transparencies and the other two are on vacation - and i got a new one but he only does sets
> 
> 
> 
> okay then I'll get right on it


_but i am your best transparencies guy ... problem is i don't get that much transparent work here  _


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 14, 2008)

hey nightmare then do my request on page 50


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 14, 2008)

_wow ... that guy S.A.S. is a fucking retard ... he said he would do it  ... ill go it when i wake up man ... i kinda passed out and woke up again ... its 5:30 am ... i can't do that shit right now man _


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 15, 2008)

^_^ Hey hisagi. Couild I have a gif icon made with these pictures?






Those pictures in order as a gif icon please. ^^; And just the heads. ^^; not the bodies. (xD I know. Heh.. kinda obvious. Gomen)  ^_^ Thank you.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 15, 2008)

Do you want it as an avy, cali? :3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 15, 2008)

Can you put that joker thing on Naruto face?


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 15, 2008)

Define Naruto face and give me stock XD


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 15, 2008)

can you change the color of his outfit to purple and green? Its ok if you can't just put the joker on his face please.
Avy:150x150 rounded with out border, can you add purple and green effects in the background
sig: just the joker face, and change the colour of his outfit if you can


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 15, 2008)

@.@ I will see what I can do.

Hopefully Rein can do Sasuke's request.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 15, 2008)

Just need it before friday, take your time sweety


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> @.@ I will see what I can do.
> 
> Hopefully Rein can do Sasuke's request.


hmm probably but i dont know what it is exactly he/she wants


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 15, 2008)

Uhm to.... make it cool?

i dunno either. Thats why I usually slide over *her* requests. shes either too specific or not specific enough


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 15, 2008)

Naruto, my PS doesnt want to make purple


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Uhm to.... make it cool?
> 
> i dunno either. Thats why I usually slide over *her* requests. shes either too specific or not specific enough


 i see maybe i should pm her 

....but i 'll have to do that later i needs some sleep


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay sleep well Rein :3


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 15, 2008)

well for the first request the trans one i just wanted some specific characters to be transed and for my second i wanted hisagi kun to put some effects in the pics so they look like a sig such as this one


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Naruto, my PS doesnt want to make purple



What how


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Do you want it as an avy, cali? :3



*Cali told me she wanted it as a Avi and it would 125X125 *


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 15, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> well for the first request the trans one i just wanted some specific characters to be transed and for my second i wanted hisagi kun to put some effects in the pics so they look like a sig such as this one


you'll have to choose between one or the other sweetie. 

you cant have two requests at once :sweat


Naruto Uzumaki said:


> What how


the purple over orange makes a dark red o.0


Mail Jeevas said:


> *Cali told me she wanted it as a Avi and it would 125X125 *


Okay ake, thanks <3


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh no


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 15, 2008)

*You are welcome Hisagi <3*


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 15, 2008)

^_^ Yes I would like it as an avi please. Size 125 X 125.  sorry. I forgot to mention that last night.

Edit: xD Oh. Ake mentioned it. Ok. Nevermind


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 15, 2008)

its okay <3 I'm getting on it now.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 15, 2008)

^_^ Ok. Thank you. >w<


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 15, 2008)

Mihael Keehl said:


> ^_^ Hey hisagi. Couild I have a gif icon made with these pictures?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Cali my dear its done ^_^


*Spoiler*: _speed1_ 









*Spoiler*: _speed2_


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 15, 2008)

X3 Thank you, Hisagi-chan!!!! ^w^ 

^_^


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 15, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> well for the first request the trans one i just wanted some specific characters to be transed and for my second i wanted hisagi kun to put some effects in the pics so they look like a sig such as this one


hmm sorry Hisagi but could u do this one although it sounds easy im not very familiar with this type of work and...well..i..dont want to embarrass myself 

in plus...it seems he want an exact copy of what u made a while ago

*thinks up of more excuses* 

-----------------------------

i promise i'll get the next one

...as long as it's not a .gif


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 15, 2008)

Its okay Rein I dont get it either. i try telling her that but shes like. meh o.0;


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 16, 2008)

well then lets skip that request and can u just trans this? and hisagi is my other request ever ganna be done lol?


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 16, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> well then lets skip that request and can u just trans this? and hisagi is my other request ever ganna be done lol?


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 16, 2008)

_sasuke i almost got that other request ... just need to add the border  _


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 16, 2008)

_
*Spoiler*: SASUKE 









_


----------



## Chillax (Jul 16, 2008)

I would like to request a transparent avy and sig with borders 


double reps and credits, thank you  =3


----------



## silver samurai (Jul 17, 2008)

i have a request


*Spoiler*: __ 




stock:

typetar

size:100x75

take that bubble out the pic if possible





*Spoiler*: __ 




stock:

type:sig

size:320x240

just do the top part of the panal, get rid of the bottom if possible





oh and can you color then both like this


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Hisagi you can just make the avi if you can't do the sig


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 17, 2008)

hisagi kun trans pls


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 17, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> i have a request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Turn off your sig for one, two, your stock is much too small, three, you need at least 50 posts to request here.

sorry, request denied


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 17, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> hisagi kun trans pls


You didnt use the transparences you requested before but Okay I'll give it a shot.


EDIT/




Cred, Rep & all that good stuff


and please, PLEASE use it this time  I'm tired of doing stuff for you and you never use them


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 17, 2008)

hmmm Hisagi i read in the give aways thread that ur anti uchiha ???

..tell me it not tru  

----------------------------
lol it seem like u mostly only get request for trans here im totaly usuless


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 17, 2008)

o shit....

O DAMN....


HISAGI KUN
that wus the wrong picture 

this was the one i wanted 


my comp was lagging so i didnt see the stock


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 18, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> hmmm Hisagi i read in the give aways thread that ur anti uchiha ???
> 
> ..tell me it not tru
> 
> ...



 no.

I dont hate them. I just dont like them. 


and I know its not usually like this


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 18, 2008)

Its friday


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 18, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> can you change the color of his outfit to purple and green? Its ok if you can't just put the joker on his face please.
> Avy:150x150 rounded with out border, can you add purple and green effects in the background
> sig: just the joker face, and change the colour of his outfit if you can



best i could do XD


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 18, 2008)

no problem <3


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2008)

Transparency request plox
Source
rep and cred will be given. I would do it myself but my PS is not working well


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 19, 2008)

Guys, ya know. we DO do more than just transparencies


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 19, 2008)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Source



Type: Sig
Size: anysize you think is best
Text: Dont Mess With The Iceman


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby Drake said:


> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



ok i ll take that


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 19, 2008)

Avy please? 



Thank you! pek


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 19, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> ok i ll take that



Thankyou


----------



## Totitos (Jul 19, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Guys, ya know. we DO do more than just transparencies



Thanks alot Hisagi 

I need to spread first so I can rep you again.


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 19, 2008)

I ll also take yours itachi


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 19, 2008)

ok here you go guyz

and sorry hisagi if you got mad

*Bobby Drake*
hmm well i really cant do it nice cause i m not good at stocks with background but here i made one i wish you like it



*Uchiha itachi*

love the stock and if you want any chnages just tell me







*NOTE:*

remember to rep and credit the one who made it


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 19, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> ok here you go guyz
> 
> and sorry hisagi if you got mad
> 
> ...





Amazing. pek

I also love the stock. Thank you so much S.A.S. pek


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 19, 2008)

really thanks i love it the stock too

remember rep and credits


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jul 20, 2008)

Ono of the two founders of this shop is back i return ready to make many sets for nf


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 20, 2008)

Ma-kun is back

now turn off your sig XD


----------



## Chillax (Jul 21, 2008)

I was wondering if the stock was too much of a pain to work with, I could request a more workable stock if no one is on the last one 


Chillax said:


> I would like to request a transparent avy and sig with borders
> 
> 
> double reps and credits, thank you =3


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jul 21, 2008)

it looks easy to me but the program i use for borders is down right now. Hisagi can probably do it.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

This is something Red or Nightmare should do, he's pro at transparencies.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

Chillax said:


> I was wondering if the stock was too much of a pain to work with, I could request a more workable stock if no one is on the last one


its too much of a pain for me D:


Now to await if Nightmare will do it >>;


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 22, 2008)

whoa the shop is so busy today  

...lol...

i saw u in the UG FC today hisagi it seems like ur giving in and starting to except the uchiha's  godliness


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

So it seems.....  oh god this place is going to be overrun by Uchitards


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 22, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> So it seems.....  oh god this place is going to be overrun by Uchitards


lol u'll learn to love us 

u mind if doing a trnas request for me ^^


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

So it seems


oh yeah of course =D


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 22, 2008)

here u go XD


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

here you go pek


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 22, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> here you go pek


thank u 

i'll make sure u receive double rep


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL you didnt have to rep me

it was a favor from a friend, so to say :3


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 22, 2008)

lol just take the rep woman


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

Yosh ma'am XD


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 22, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Yosh ma'am XD


lets change that to *sir*


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

A woman title for a woman title


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 22, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> A woman title for a woman title


lol what ???

does reincarnation sound like an females name


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

no, I just had the impression you were a girl that is all 

lets move this to PM, we're spamming the shop LOL


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 22, 2008)

*@Hisagi:* Thank you for processing Reincarnation's request. It was on my behalf.

I had originally promised to give u and Reincarnation a rep per day for 7 days for doing this. But as Reincarnation hinted (on the AG thread), 7 reps might be excessive.

Hence, I will give you 2 reps for processing the request and doing such a great job in such a short amount of time. 

Thank you so much. 

I LOVE U. pek

EDIT: I tried to rep you and a message comes up saying..."You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."

HAH...as if... 

I will keep my word. Till then...cheers and take care. And many thanks.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 22, 2008)

hmmm, u guys do great work

could I get the motorcycle and rider cut out from the background and fitted to the maximum sig size pwetty pweezepek
here

EDIT:can you guys also make a 125x125 ava focusing on the rider's head and shoulders with the same pic please


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

rep and credit pl0x


----------



## Kek (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd like my avy and sig colored please. Same size, no text.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2008)

AH its Kek and his awesome Uchiha hate!! consider me a fan.

I need a break from FFR anyway. I'll get right on it.


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks for the sig
um, could I also get an ava focusing on the riders head and shoulders plz, if you don't mind.
And I love that sig Kek


----------



## Siren (Jul 22, 2008)

Transparency,oh wonderful Hisagi.  (<-------kiss up)


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _insomniac666_ 







 


*Spoiler*: _KeK_ 











*Spoiler*: _Shinobu~_ 










Reps and Credits please


----------



## Siren (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, thank you!  Repping now, will credit when I wear out my current sig.


----------



## Kek (Jul 23, 2008)

thank you 

I especially love the avy.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm glad you do >w<


remember to credit meh.  kthnxbai cumagain


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 23, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> rep and credit pl0x


wow this is great i might have to get u to do one for me 



Kek said:


> I'd like my avy and sig colored please. Same size, no text.


lol im surprised he had fans


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jul 23, 2008)

if you could all i want is something simple

if you could down size the sig to 550x400 and make it transpartent please no i ont want the tree 


and down size the avy to 125x125 and if you could add a border


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 24, 2008)

Quick request

I want a *Transparency Set*



Avatar
Size : 150x150
Border : Black,white and black

Signature
I don't want any border for the sig,as for the size,just make it looks good 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 24, 2008)

takumi 


​


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 24, 2008)

I want a skateboard, lemonade, and a stopwatch.


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 24, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> takumi
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Hisagi,you're fast 

*Reps*


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 24, 2008)

Remember to cred 


Chemistry said:


> I want a skateboard, lemonade, and a stopwatch.



and I want a million dollars, a jet pack, and less of an hourglass figure :3


Signature off, please


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 24, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> and I want a million dollars, a jet pack, and less of an hourglass figure :3



oh yea? I want a billion dollars, a rocket ship, and better asian hair :3


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 24, 2008)

Off with your damned sig 



and I'm not greedy, i'll just take my million and go :3


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jul 24, 2008)

thank you hisagi!   mine


----------



## Soldier (Jul 24, 2008)

Hisagi-saaaaaan~ 
I need  colored 

And you probably need the . And if I'm missing anything, say so 

...


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 24, 2008)

Tricky but I'll give it a shot :3


----------



## Soldier (Jul 24, 2008)

Yay! ^^ So happy~
I'll rep you twice


----------



## NobodyMan (Jul 24, 2008)

Might I request a set? 


*Avatar*
Size: 125x125
Border: Curvy
Text: None
description: Close-up of their faces. 

*Sig*
Size: As big as allowed.
Border: Curvy
Text: Tsubaki*Star
Description: Could you remove the japanese text from the top left corner and replace it with Tsubaki*Star

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 24, 2008)

do u want it to say tsubaki * star  or tsubaki X star ???


----------



## NobodyMan (Jul 24, 2008)

Tsubaki*Star please. 

And thanks in advance (again). pek


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 24, 2008)

ok no prob ^^


----------



## Berry (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi there 

*Sig:*
First can I have a border Put on this image please(Same type as my current avatar)..



*Avatar:*
Then, could I have a avatar made from the same image of Nastu and happy(Dude on the right and the cat)..with the same border you use on the sig.

Cheers


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 24, 2008)

i hope u like it ^^

here u go 

*Spoiler*: __ 








...if u want anything changed just let me know and remember to rep and credit


----------



## NobodyMan (Jul 24, 2008)

The Avatar is fine. I love it so much! Thanks! Though could you remove the Blurry effect from it please? pek

For the signature, would it be possible if you put the whole picture in it, Or is that too big for a junior member like me? If it is than that's Ok. Would it also be possible if you took away the blurry effect for the sig as well? It's great though. 

Thanks for your time and effort though, I appreciate it. Repped.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 24, 2008)

Kaimyou said:


> Hisagi-saaaaaan~
> I need  colored
> 
> And you probably need the . And if I'm missing anything, say so
> ...


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 24, 2008)

NobodyMan said:


> The Avatar is fine. I love it so much! Thanks! Though could you remove the Blurry effect from it please? pek
> 
> For the signature, would it be possible if you put the whole picture in it, Or is that too big for a junior member like me? If it is than that's Ok. Would it also be possible if you took away the blurry effect for the sig as well? It's great though.
> 
> Thanks for your time and effort though, I appreciate it. Repped.


damn i've fucked up...

i deleted the .psd file on my computer already but i'll see what i can do 

*EDIT:*

i hope this works its the best i could do sorry  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NobodyMan (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, it's no problem! I love them! Thanks alot! I'd rep you again, but I need to spread it around first. Thank you again. pek


----------



## Soldier (Jul 24, 2008)

!!!
<333
Thank you Hisagi-saaaan~


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 25, 2008)

*@Hisagi:* Hi!!!! I have a request that may prove to be very difficult (and bordering on impossible).

Regardless, I'll ask for it in good faith...the link is posted below. I'll try to be as detailed and thorough as possible with my request.

I want you to kindly make a *transparent .GIF* (as a sig) of just the Japanese scripts from 0:12 seconds to 0:15. But I want you to ALSO reverse it from 0:15 to 0:12. I DO NOT WANT THE BLACK BACKGROUND. I just want the scripts. 

*So in one single loop*, I want it to go start from 0:12 and go to 0:15 and then return (in reverse) to 0:12. 
*
So in one cycle: 0:12 - 0:13 - 0:14 - 0:15 - 0:14 - 0:13 - 0:12. So it should be 6 seconds long.*

Rinse, and repeat process.

*That means, I want just the Japanese scripts as they change color from [0:12] a very light (almost white) yellow to the glowing yellow to the gold explosion to the reddish-orange [0:15]. And then, I want the transparent .gif to reverse IMMEDIATELY and go from the reddish orange [0:15] back to the very light yellow [0:12]. Again, I DO NOT WANT THE BLACK BACKGROUND. Hence, the transparent .GIF. *

*IMPORTANT: You might notice that the letters become larger (or inflate) during the gold explosion and then start becoming smaller. Can you try to match the size of the letters as well??? In addition, please keep the edges of the letters as smooth and as natural as possible. Furthermore, the sparkles (when the gold letters explode)...please try to keep those too.*

*Also, I want this to be about 500 x 225.* I think that's the right dimension. Needless to say, *I don't want a border.* I might actually be the first person to have ever asked for a transparnet .gif in the history of this shop. I hope I am not being unreasonable.

*Here is the link.* It is the creditless HQ OP2 of TTGL.
*~SasuNaru Doujinshi-Sakura Saku~*

CAVEAT: If this request is too difficult, please say so. See what you can do. I am just hoping for the best. *TAKE AS MUCH TIME AS U NEED. PLEASE DO NOT RUSH.*


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 25, 2008)

I will do my best (no promises though, I'll keep you posted)



/edit

Yeaaaah I can't do this, its virtually impossible (for me) to render up the Orange glow that emittes, from the text, in each individual frame. I'm sorry.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 25, 2008)

*A L P H A*

>_O I'm sorry I didnt see your request. here you go


----------



## Berry (Jul 25, 2008)

Its Fantastic you sexy beast 

Cheers


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 25, 2008)

sorry Hisagi in a bit of a rush took me 5mins 



i can do a better one later if u want i'll be back later on <3


----------



## silver samurai (Jul 26, 2008)

im back!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed
just color the top panel please. 

keep it the same size


 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed

can you just color the bottom panel with sasuke
please. 

and can you make this into an avatar with the size of 120x120





*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed

can you just color the panel with sasuke. 




please color the pics like this if possible


----------



## Siren (Jul 26, 2008)

That's a big request, I'll take the middle one.


----------



## silver samurai (Jul 26, 2008)

i know and i apologize for that. thank you for coloring one them of them thou.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 26, 2008)

Silver samurai, if you read page one, you can only make *one* request at a time. One coloring or sketch is considered one request. we can't do all three sorry


----------



## Siren (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, so just wait until next Saturday and request again. 

Here's your avy hope it's okay:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Tell me if you want anything changed.  Oh, and I made it 125 x 125 because 120 x 120 is kinda small.

Now that I'm actually looking at it it doesn't look very good. xD Sorry, I did it with my mouse. (My tablet...I think I broke it. ;_


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 26, 2008)

hey wahts hisagi can u do a trans for me ???

lol this time it's actually for me 





*Spoiler*: __ 



lol did u see my first request for this shop ???

it was a failure


----------



## silver samurai (Jul 26, 2008)

i love it Shinobu, thank you, there both so beautiful.

hisagi@ thanks for letting me know. and your avatar is to hot for you LOL.


----------



## Dre (Jul 26, 2008)

*Two gifs from the same link

0:28-0:29

doesn't matter what size it is not avy tho make it kinda like a rectangle not huge but a good size, just the part of the guy slapping the dude in the blue against the wall

and then 

1:31-1:34 in a non senior size avy.*


----------



## Siren (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm glad you like it. pek

Lol, but turn off your signature. xD


----------



## silver samurai (Jul 26, 2008)

damn i keep forgeting.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 26, 2008)

ah rein yer a good set maker :3

XX
wait let me chip off some black off his shoulder
here goes


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 26, 2008)

Dre said:


> *Two gifs from the same link
> 
> 0:28-0:29
> 
> ...



done


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 26, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> ah rein her a good set maker :3
> 
> XX
> wait let me chip off some black off his shoulder
> here goes


great thanks i'll be making a great sig from this and u will be credited


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 26, 2008)

can i get this colored? just the top part the second half doesnt matter


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 26, 2008)

Invalid link


----------



## Siren (Jul 26, 2008)

I got the link. 

Chinese scan 223

Do you want to color it or should I?


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 26, 2008)

Its not showing up for me, you can do it


----------



## Siren (Jul 26, 2008)

Alright, I'll do my best @_@;;


EDIT: Do you maybe, have a clearer picture or lineart? It's hard to make out what's what, I can't even decipher where his other arm is.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks and good luck X3


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd like to make a transparency request.

If you can't see the pic here is the link: 

*Text*: Humans are sheep that lost their shepard and we are the wolves that hunt them...
*Text colour & size*: Any colour and size you want, but the text must be in the upper part of the picture 
*Sig Size*: Any size you want, as long as it is in the senior member rules

*Avy*: Close up on Vilma's face(the girl). If possible, I would also want it transparent.
*Size*:150x150
*Border*: Black/White/Black

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll do this for ya. 

and thanks for posting the direct link, apparently the images in spoilers aren't showing up for me


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 27, 2008)

the avatar looks better not transparent (and her fuzzy hat is hard to render)







Cred, reps and all that good stuff <3


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks great 
Thanks Hisagi, I loved it!
You'll get all the good stuffs, don't worry 

Edit - The set is from Battle Angel Alita: Last Order. It's a good read 
I'll pm you the links for download if you want them


----------



## Siren (Jul 27, 2008)

*Dante10:*

It's finally done! This was possibly one of the hardest colorings I've ever done. @_@;; I hope it's okay. 



Sorry if it's messy or too simple, but there was just a lot to color and I ended up having to cut some corners to get it to you sooner. Oh, and tell me if I got any colors wrong. I don't watch One piece. xD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 27, 2008)

Shinobu~ said:


> *Dante10:*
> 
> It's finally done! This was possibly one of the hardest colorings I've ever done. @_@;; I hope it's okay.
> 
> ...



omg thats awesome!!!


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shinobu~ said:


> *Dante10:*
> 
> It's finally done! This was possibly one of the hardest colorings I've ever done. @_@;; I hope it's okay.
> 
> ...



Hina's(chick in chair) hair is pink thats the only color out of place u mind doing her hair over? thx it looks awesome


----------



## Siren (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Hibari! 

Dante10:



There ya' go.  (Thank heavens for CTRL + U xD )


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought Kalifa had blonde hair anyway :S


----------



## Dante10 (Jul 27, 2008)

thats Hina not kalfia


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 27, 2008)

oh right they both look the same 2 me


----------



## silver samurai (Jul 28, 2008)

can i make another request now?


----------



## Siren (Jul 28, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## silver samurai (Jul 28, 2008)

oh goodie!!!

its the same thing from my last request


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed
just color the top panel please. 

keep it the same size




can you color it like you did my avatar?


----------



## Siren (Jul 28, 2008)

Sure.


----------



## silver samurai (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you so much.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 28, 2008)

Colorung request the flames are purple btw


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 28, 2008)

i'll take this


----------



## Siren (Jul 28, 2008)

Here you go, hope it's okay.  I might be a little off today.


Hibari: The  whole thing or just the guy and the flames?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 28, 2008)

what ever you want mate I dont mind ^^


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 28, 2008)

xD Doesnt matter to me who does it.

Stock: 
Type: Avatara and transparency ^^;
Size: 
Avi- 125 x 125 (close up of the girls face)

For Transparency:
sig- ^^; Any size is fine as long as its not too big. 
Text: Just because Im blind doesnt mean I cant kill you....

(Horray for DN oc. And thank you in advanced~)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 28, 2008)

Siren



Adrien Vs Mandy Trio- 

thats the colour of the flames btw


----------



## Siren (Jul 28, 2008)

Ah, that's a great help! 

Your coloring request will be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 28, 2008)

Sig off Hibari


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 28, 2008)

*I have a set request! 

Avi:



Size: 150X150
Text: Mail Jeevas
Other: Just do whatcha want with it <3

Sig:



Size: Ummmm, not to big, probally about the size of my banner in my sig right now. But maybe a little bigger. I just have those three things in siggy and I do not want to go over limits 
Text: (Whatever you want to put, I do not care XD)
Other: Just have fun with it ^^*


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll take Mail & Mihael's <3


I'll have them done by morning


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 29, 2008)

hello

Can I have a transparent sig frm this one?

-a bitt smaller and you can add a border if it looks good

and an avy..with people expresions and the rat...like a gif...but if you cant do it...make an avy with only the rat


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 29, 2008)

i'll try make the gif avatar ^^


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 29, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 29, 2008)

ok yari wat do u think?


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 29, 2008)

it looks good

thanks

I'll use it when my sig will be done too
I cant rep you now


----------



## silver samurai (Jul 29, 2008)

Siren said:


> Here you go, hope it's okay.  I might be a little off today.



no thats fine, thank you


----------



## Siren (Jul 29, 2008)

^Glad it's okay. 

Hibari: Here ya' go, I didn't colored in the background because I didn't know what was going on.  Hope it's okay.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 29, 2008)

awesome <3 <3 pek

btw just curious would it be possible to remove the guy out of the background and make it into a sig or something?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 29, 2008)

I Want My Sig


----------



## Siren (Jul 29, 2008)

Hibari: You mean make it a transparency [and use the guy as stock] for a sig? Yeah, I'm sure it's do able. 

St. Jimmy: I'm sure Reincarnation has it. Please be patient, kay?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 29, 2008)

Siren said:


> Hibari: You mean make it a transparency [and use the guy as stock] for a sig? Yeah, I'm sure it's do able.
> 
> St. Jimmy: I'm sure Reincarnation has it. Please be patient, kay?



Well if u dont mind and when u have time could u do that


----------



## Siren (Jul 29, 2008)

Sure, but gotta wait until the 24 hour limit is over.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok............


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 29, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Ok............


i'll start working on it in awhile sorry for the wait


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 29, 2008)

Alright..........


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 29, 2008)

*Mihael Keehl*



*Mail Jeevas*





I used my favorite quote for this "I wanna go out with my boots on"
not to literally mean "i'm going outside wearing my boots" no, its a metaphor as if to say "I wanna die doing what I love." Hope you like it.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 29, 2008)

*OMG!!! I love the set thank you <33333333

pek*


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 29, 2008)

Egad!!! pek I love it. Thank you!!~ 

^w^ Will rep as soon as possible!  YOSH!


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 29, 2008)

Glad you two like it. Enjoy pek


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd like to make a new transparency request.



If you can't see the picture, here is the link:


I would also want an avy, 150x150, with black/white/black border.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a bit of a complicated request.  Could you take this scene and make a slideshow type gif out of it?













However much of that you can put in a sig would be great.  I'll rep and credit and such...thanks

Edit- Haha beat me to the punch, TB. It's ok I can use other pictures for the avy


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 29, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I have a bit of a complicated request.  Could you take this scene and make a slideshow type gif out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll give it a try ^^


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 29, 2008)

TFS and gixa, please turn off your signatures



Afro I'll do yours


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 29, 2008)

Afro TB said:


> I'd like to make a new transparency request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







rep/cred


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 29, 2008)

Thx Hisagi, it's awesome.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 29, 2008)

Hope you caught my edit, I added a border


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 30, 2008)

Can Someone Else Do This Since Reincarnation Is Banned


----------



## Siren (Jul 30, 2008)

Hibari: Do you still want that signature?

St. Jimmy: I would do it but I'm worried that Reincarnation already started or finished.  I'd rather just wait for Hisagi's say, but unless you really really really really really want it now.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 30, 2008)

just for curiosity...who's doing my set?


----------



## Siren (Jul 30, 2008)

^I don't think anyone claimed it yet...do you want just the girl transparent or all the people?


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 30, 2008)

^ all the people I want transparent

with a border


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 30, 2008)

Ill Wait For Hisagi To Say Something, But I Do Want It Now


----------



## Siren (Jul 30, 2008)

Alrighty Yariko, I'll do it so it'll be done soon.  Signature off please.

Sorry that you've had to wait so long St.Jimmy  BTW did you want a transparent sig or an actual signature?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 30, 2008)

An Actual Sig....


----------



## Siren (Jul 30, 2008)

*Yariko:*

Here's your sig, hope it's okay


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 30, 2008)

Siren said:


> Hibari: Do you still want that signature?
> 
> St. Jimmy: I would do it but I'm worried that Reincarnation already started or finished.  I'd rather just wait for Hisagi's say, but unless you really really really really really want it now.



yeah im in no hurry tho ^^


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 30, 2008)

thank you

credit and rep of course


----------



## Siren (Jul 30, 2008)

^You're welcome.  Just so you know that sig is 375 x 496, and I have the resized version if you want.


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 30, 2008)

you can give me also the resized version


----------



## Siren (Jul 30, 2008)

Here!


----------



## Siren (Jul 30, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> awesome <3 <3 pek
> 
> btw just curious would it be possible to remove the guy out of the background and make it into a sig or something?



*Hibari:*

Hope it's okay.


----------



## Vergie♥ (Jul 30, 2008)

Stock: (spoiler tagged)  About the pic, can you cut the backround leaving the person out and shown in the sig? 
Type: Sig
Size: 400x150
Text: Nero

Do you do borders? If you do, can you put a border (please not dotted) for the sig? 

Thanks, I'll give you full credit and rep+


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll take this


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 31, 2008)

Vergie♥ said:


> Stock: (spoiler tagged)  About the pic, can you cut the backround leaving the person out and shown in the sig?
> Type: Sig
> Size: 400x150
> Text: Nero
> ...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 31, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I have a bit of a complicated request.  Could you take this scene and make a slideshow type gif out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my photoshop isnt loading atm :S :S image ready works so can any1 crop these panels??


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok i got i think i got a different RQ here.From a friend of mine...tried to do it my self but i think i failed...hard

Stock:
Type:avi and sig?
Size:What ever you'd like...or be easy for you..400x150 would be fine
Text:"Im so alone" ... 
He wants it to look "emo" /as a joke.../

Ps.I know its not the best stock buts thats all he gave me


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry, this is a screenshot, we don't work with this material

Request denied, sorry.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 31, 2008)

Well i kind of want a banner like sig
a welcome banner for my site

StockBC 14: Tight Clits and Big Tits
size:W400XL200
Text:Welcome

thx


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 31, 2008)

we don't do work that pertains to anything outside of Naruto Forums, sorry

Request Denied.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 31, 2008)

sorry for the long wait....i finished it the day i told u i was just starting on it but as soon as i logged in to upload it i found out i was banned for 2 days 

sorry 


v1


v2


v3



i hope it was worth the wait  and remember rep & credit


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah why DID You get banned Rein?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 31, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> yeah why DID You get banned Rein?


im assuming it's because i called someone a dumbass for saying naruto used a wind blast to get out of a pond 

...u know the chapter madara played soccor with naruto 's head


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 31, 2008)

oh, i see... haha


----------



## silver samurai (Aug 1, 2008)

hey hisagi can you color that pic again from chapter 408 page 6?


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 1, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> hey hisagi can you color that pic again from chapter 408 page 6?


im telling that page has already been colored by many artits just look for it


----------



## silver samurai (Aug 1, 2008)

yes, but they do not have the coloring that i want.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 1, 2008)

silver samurai said:


> yes, but they do not have the coloring that i want.


your not going to get the colorin that u want unless u go to the person who did it 

coloring isnt an easy task and just looking at a pic isnt going to allow them to mimic a certain style


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry, I spent my whole night working on page five, hell no am I gunna do a page five *faint* at least not so soon.....


and yeah like Rein said - go to the original artist for that certain style


----------



## bloosom.queen (Aug 2, 2008)

a have a request, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfuAi5Atj1c[/YOUTUBE]
can you guys take the parts when sakura and naruto are in konoha at night, dont take any of the parts with sasuke and naruto cartoon parts, just skip that part, just go the the part where it shows the team 7 picture and naruto looking up at the sky and put team 7 in the sky, make these parts move to like this

and make in the size of a sig, 75px wide please.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats not a proper request, Bloosom 

turn off your sig please


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 2, 2008)

I make the gifs here but I don't have a clue what you want? and your sig is on.


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

I can help rape the customers


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 3, 2008)

*I would like to welcome Franky to our shop as our newest back up: manga colorer*

Please wish him luckand make it easy, just let him rape you


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

I also do transparencies, sigs, avas, *anti-sasuke epicness*, *and make good smex <3*


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 3, 2008)

anti sasuke epicness you say?


you most definantly are my bitch now <3


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> anti sasuke epicness you say?
> 
> 
> you most definantly are my bitch now <3



heys now...
I likes that
unless...
you realize I'm not a womenz
or are you the womenz?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 3, 2008)

lets not spam. to the PM 


sig off, my bitch


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

off it tis
yesh
to zeh PM's
I guess that makes this my first request!
hoora! job well donez!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome aboard ^^


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

lolz...
thx
nice ta meet'cha!
I is teh bitch
*<3*


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 3, 2008)

Ya so Kyoya, feel free to use him how you please


wait... that statement contradicted itself. Yaoi in my thread? *Not gunna happen*


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Ya so Kyoya, feel free to use him how you please
> 
> 
> wait... that statement contradicted itself. Yaoi in my thread? *Not gunna happen*



no yaoi...lulz, I dislike yaoi


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 3, 2008)

damn straight 

sig off


----------



## Franky (Aug 3, 2008)

oops
and apparently
I's is a hoe now


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 3, 2008)

id like to request an avy, size = 150x150 if possible, if not then 125x125 is cool

Knights win

from 3:32 till 4:18... id like to have frames of shanks only, the starting can be shanks walking forward, and at the end id like to have a close up his face... please and thank you

@hibari ~ temeh... this job shud be easy for you


----------



## bloosom.queen (Aug 4, 2008)

ok my sig is off.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 4, 2008)

but it still isn't a proper request.


----------



## Vergie♥ (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you^^ +reps XD
can I have one more thing? 
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs31/f/2008/217/e/3/Nero_and_Kyrie_kiss____by_Malaglar.jpg



Type: Sig
Size: quite big...but not waaay to big. xD
Text: ChoxNero♥

Can you put a border in this one, and the backround colors of the sig can be Red, Pink and Black?^^ And the theme for the sig could be a romantic or love theme? Thanks  I'll give you full credit^^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd like a sig and avatar of this image.


*Sig dimensions*
350x154

*Avatar*
125x125

And just use whatever colors go best with it. My user name does not need to be added. Thx


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 5, 2008)

Vergie♥ said:


> Thank you^^ +reps XD
> can I have one more thing?
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





sig off please ^^


Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like a sig and avatar of this image.
> 
> 
> *Sig dimensions*
> ...



Not sure where each of the picture piece starts. like. head. or stuff x] its too dark for me to really see anything then again that might just be my computer 


*Spoiler*: _something like this?_ 




or, in around this area, is that what you want? x]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, if you're not able to make one from that, then make me a sig and avatar of this.



I'd like the dimensions to be 350x154, and just use whatever colors go best with it. And don't put my username on it. 

And I'd also like an avatar as well. Make an avatar from Spawn in the image.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> id like to request an avy, size = 150x150 if possible, if not then 125x125 is cool
> 
> Another Artbook Scan
> 
> ...



in the pipeline


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 6, 2008)

I won't appear on NF too much for a while but I will come back to do requests.


----------



## Sharada (Aug 6, 2008)

I would like a sig of this picture:

Please make the background transparent.
I want the sig's size to be the same.


----------



## FlameHazel (Aug 6, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like a sig and avatar of this image.
> 
> 
> *Sig dimensions*
> ...



I'll be taking that one :3~~


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## FlameHazel (Aug 6, 2008)

Here it is Darth, fresh out of PS :}~~

Rep and credit are appreciated :>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2008)

FlameHazel said:


> Here it is Darth, fresh out of PS :}~~
> 
> Rep and credit are appreciated :>



Thank you so much.


----------



## Sharada (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you! This is very well appreciated!


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 7, 2008)

Just so you know I put the sig in the spoiler tag 

remember to cred & rep


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 7, 2008)

Series Of Unfortunate Events FTW!


----------



## Berry (Aug 7, 2008)

Just became a senior member 

So, I would like my current Avatar to be resized please 



Cheers


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2008)

*A GAR SET!!!!!*

Stock:

Avy size: Senior (Yoko)
Sig Size: Senior

Could you also make some alternatives?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 7, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> Just became a senior member
> 
> So, I would like my current Avatar to be resized please
> 
> ...



done


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 7, 2008)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





((xD I kinda hope the picture isnt too suggestive. xD I edited the text mysaelf. xD It just fit..))




Could I have this colored in? Doesnt matter to me what the colors to the other stuff is as long as Mellos hair is blonde, his outfit is black, and his candy bar is brown xD. And can I have an avatar made with his head as well? ^^
Size: 125 x 125 for avatar ^^


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 7, 2008)

_shit i gave the wrong panel :sweat 

can someone color this one ...  
_Link removed


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 7, 2008)

@_@

St. Jimmy
Hollow'd Heart
Mello
Nightmare
---

cali can i add, your panel made me LOL. 

inappropriate or not i'd so not turn that away ♥


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> @_@
> 
> St. Jimmy
> Hollow'd Heart
> ...


 
Mine's done already? I'll rep you now.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 7, 2008)

Sig..................?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 7, 2008)

Its done. i'm going to post them all at once, Jimmy


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh Ok............


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 7, 2008)

xD Glad it made you laugh. xD I have the manga with that page in it and I saw it last night and couldnt resist xD

Turn that way?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 7, 2008)

*Remember to rep and credit*

*St. Jimmy*



*Hollow'd Heart*









*Mihael Keehl*





---

I meant "Turn that away"
as it not do the request

I loved the image so much i put it on my dA i hope you dont mind XD

---


which panel did you want Nightmare? Top or bottom?


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 7, 2008)

_can you color the bottom one ... the zoom in on their faces ... where they look really bad ass  _


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 7, 2008)

xD Oh. I knew that. xD (Calis a baka)

xD I dont mind at all. ♥ Im going to be sure to fave it. 

^_^ And thank you by the way.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 7, 2008)

No problem ♥ lovin ya cali 


Okay nightmare i'll get right on it


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 7, 2008)

>w< 3 Lovin Yah too, Hiasgi-kun. 

xD I'll rep you as soon as possible by the way.~


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you Hisagi, it is so GAR and cute!


----------



## Sharada (Aug 8, 2008)

Can you make the background transparent? 


I wanna have both an avi and a sig. 

The size Just the same for the sig but the avi should be 125x125.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 8, 2008)

Turn your signature off please

Rep & credit plz


----------



## Sharada (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Berry (Aug 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> done



Cheers


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd like a sig and avatar made from this.



I'd like the sig dimensions to be 125x125, and just use whatever colors go best with the sig.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 8, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like a sig and avatar made from this.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like the sig dimensions to be 125x125, and just use whatever colors go best with the sig.


taking 


here :

rep please there is no need to credit ^^


----------



## Siren (Aug 9, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I'd like a sig and avatar made from this.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like the sig dimensions to be 125x125, and just use whatever colors go best with the sig.



I think you got avatar and signature mixed. 125x125 is the size of a non-senior avatar. 

Also, requesting transparency set.



Size: No changes

Border: None for the sig, double border for the avy. 

Avy: Concentration on Kiba's face

Thanks very much.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

Siren said:


> I think you got avatar and signature mixed. 125x125 is the size of a non-senior avatar.
> 
> Also, requesting transparency set.
> 
> ...


rep/credit plz 
he looks so upside down oO


----------



## Siren (Aug 9, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> rep/credit plz



I swear I posted this like, 2 minutes ago. xD Man, you work fast Hisagi!

Thank you! Cred + Rep coming your way, no worries.


----------



## Sharada (Aug 9, 2008)

I really need a smaller sig so...
Can I request a transparency set for 

But can you make the sig a little smaller.

I promise I'll credit and rep!


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 9, 2008)

I ll do it for you

*UPDATE:*

*adaraposas*

here we go:



*With borders:*



just tell me if you like me to edit something

remember crdits and rep please


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

^ I don't remember confirming if you could do a request in my shop S.A.S


----------



## Sharada (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to bother again but can you make an avatar with the same pic?


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 9, 2008)

Ohh sorry hisagi i thought i was still a worker NVM you just do the avy of her i ll stay away here now....


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

no you're back up

but you have to PM me to let me know if you'll be in the shop helping out or not


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 9, 2008)

ohh yeah cause i m busy in school though you can put worker for weekends only


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

*salute* alright. now do her avy for her


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 9, 2008)

OK hahahah

here it is:


----------



## Sharada (Aug 9, 2008)

I like it but isn't it a little big? Sorry


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 9, 2008)

no its ok i can give you a smaller one:


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

turn off your sig Ada


----------



## Sharada (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, sorry. Thanks!


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

He had done it at hours first, Roku. I'm just telling you.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 9, 2008)

srsly can anyone do REALLY complex transparencies?
you do transparencies don't you?
i'd like to request a transparency and the image resized to 512x393



*Spoiler*: __ 








and could you keep the post she's standing on too?
or is it just too complex?
thankies very much :3


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll take this


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 9, 2008)

what my one?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

Yup.

Give me a few though.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 9, 2008)

omg thank you so much!
are you sure this isn't too hard for you?
a few what?
how many of what?


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Hisa if you cant seem to do it, ill be glad to help you out


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

a few minutes

let me finish my lunch and I will get started on it x]



O HAY THAR RED let me give it a shot if not I'll hand it over to ya


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2008)

ok Hisa if im not on NF you have my MSN and you know im on RC


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 9, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> a few minutes
> 
> let me finish my lunch and I will get started on it x]
> 
> ...


 
take your time :3


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

ya red, would you do it. ><;


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2008)

ok ill do it.....gimme some time.....hair looks like a challenge 

but ill have it done


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 9, 2008)

that's what i'm sayiiiiiiiing!
pleeeeease do it for me


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

No thats not it. I have it done

its just for some reason my render keeps coming out really blocky around the edges so I'm like -.-


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2008)

well i can do it Hisa 

you've seen my work 

this will be no different


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 9, 2008)

hah?
blocky?
bad render


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes blame the render haha


Thanks red. you're the best of the best when it comes to renders


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ooooooh german ^^
i know what that means!



anyway, spam


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2008)

ok ill be working on it

there are a lot of gaps in the stock so it will take me a while, since i use the Pen tool.

so gimme at least 20 minutes 

i have people bothering me at home so it might take longer


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats what I work with, but it keeps coming out blocky 

it never did that before.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2008)

depends on how you use it 

i zoom in to the point where you can see the individual pixels 

maybe that's why


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats what I do, to 1600%

*whines*

oh well the render just hates me, lets leave it at that


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2008)

uhhh.....too much...>.>

i zoom in only to 700%

so i dont cut off too much


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

Rawr. it doesnt cut enough off for me 


oh well. LIFE WILL GO ON! GO GIT DAT RENDER DUUUNN


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2008)

im doing it as i post 

im a great multi tasker


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

Rawr, show off


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2008)

im currently posting in NF, and RC, making the render, listening to music and telling my lil bro to shut the hell up 

but enough spam


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> taking
> 
> 
> here :
> ...


 
Thanks, but I never got a sig with it.  And yeah, I got the dimensions wrong. I wanted the sig to be 350x154.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 9, 2008)

is that saix


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 9, 2008)

adrian... gif stealer lol


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 9, 2008)

i made them all silly


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 9, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> srsly can anyone do REALLY complex transparencies?
> you do transparencies don't you?
> i'd like to request a transparency and the image resized to 512x393
> 
> ...


im so sorry for the delay but i had some things going on and my first attempt kinda messed up 

well here is your render


----------



## Siren (Aug 9, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Thanks, but I never got a sig with it.  And yeah, I got the dimensions wrong. I wanted the sig to be 350x154.



 I'll do your sig, give me a min.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 9, 2008)

hey hisagi can u trans the backround? leave the words and dont resize


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

Here you go Sasuke


*Spoiler*: __ 









remember to rep and credit


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 9, 2008)

OOO THANK U lol that was pretty fast ima have a few requests comin up the next two days 

another trans request and a ava request


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

Okay remember cred & Rep


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 9, 2008)

kk ive made like 5 requests today lol


----------



## Totitos (Aug 9, 2008)

Could you make it trans please? I only want the 2 guys and the clouds.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 9, 2008)

My pentool ish EVIL!!!


----------



## Totitos (Aug 10, 2008)

And makes such a great work. Thanks Hisa <3


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 10, 2008)

......WTF 


pen tool


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 10, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> im so sorry for the delay but i had some things going on and my first attempt kinda messed up
> 
> well here is your render


 
THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED!
THANK YOU SO MUCH!
do you want credit underneath or just reps?!
*cuddles*
thank you sooooooooooo much!


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm sure he will want to be credited as well as repped


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 10, 2008)

yes i need to
i know that's a big job to do but it turned out so brilliantly!
exactly what i had in mind!


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 10, 2008)

Well Red is the best 

and I'm not bluffing  he is like, a freaking wizard.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah he is!
i've seen his other work too
to DIE for
he has great skill :3


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 10, 2008)

I know right? He's awesome -.-


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 10, 2008)

very 
lol ima spamming again


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 10, 2008)

PLease turn of your sig and no spaming lol


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 10, 2008)

She didn't have a sig before so she had no need to turn it off

but now she does haha XD


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 10, 2008)

there.
turned off XP


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 10, 2008)

behave chibi


----------



## Siren (Aug 10, 2008)

Darth:
Here, hope it's okay. Tell me if there's something you want changed.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Remember to Rep, and Cred me only for the sig.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 10, 2008)

Siren said:


> Darth:
> Here, hope it's okay. Tell me if there's something you want changed.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for the sig.


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> behave chibi


 
hibari you...


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 10, 2008)

Siren said:


> Darth:
> Here, hope it's okay. Tell me if there's something you want changed.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


thanks for making up for my laziness


----------



## Siren (Aug 10, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> thanks for making up for my laziness



 It's alright. When people work hard it's natural they forget things or take a break.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 10, 2008)

Simply Avy I need done.

It's the guy on the second row all the way to the right. He bleeding really bad and smiling.

Avy Size: 150x150



Rep as reward.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 10, 2008)

something like this?


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 10, 2008)

Exactly Good stuff Irene. <3


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 10, 2008)

No problem <3


----------



## Jimin (Aug 11, 2008)

Set

Avatar, 150x150 Gif, Standard Border, but a color that matches her hair like the sig
Listen to some music while reading if you want
3:32-3:36(from the last like 1/10 seconds where they switch locations to before the guy appears and be sure to capture the captions, shot of her legs optional, but preferred) 

Sig, Senior, Standard border but with lines matching her hair instead of black


Just add a border to whichever one looks better at senior size. If you choose the smaller one with the logo, please remove the logo.

If the avatar causes problems, I'll alter the request.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 11, 2008)

S.A.S said:


> no its ok i can give you a smaller one:


_you have proven right here and now that you are a complete idiot  ... what the fuck was going through your mind when you made an avy for a non senior member but instead like the fucking genius you are you sized down still too big ... fuck it now ... im gonna give that person the right avy simply to the fact they must be confused as fuck why their avy doesn't come out right  _


----------



## vervex (Aug 12, 2008)

You made it over a 1000  *sticky*


----------



## Cero (Aug 12, 2008)

Gratz on sticky


----------



## Miki Aiko (Aug 12, 2008)

Woot! the big 1,000.. 

Congratz. 

Wait you guys been over 1,000​


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 12, 2008)

Tina! Thanks tons


Travis <3


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 12, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Set
> 
> Avatar, 150x150 Gif, Standard Border, but a color that matches her hair like the sig
> here
> ...



I'll have Adrian (Hibari) do your avy since he's our GIF maker 

I did a bit of color manipulation


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 12, 2008)

WOOO CONGRATS ON STICKY


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Aug 12, 2008)

I am gonna request a set in a few days, but I wanted to say congrads on the sticky <3333 And you always do such amazing work


----------



## Jimin (Aug 12, 2008)

Any chance of just resizing and adding a border. I can't help but feel that it lost a little bit of smexiness. If you don't wanna do it, I'll take what you have though.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 12, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Any chance of just resizing and adding a border. I can't help but feel that it lost a little bit of smexiness. If you don't wanna do it, I'll take what you have though.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 12, 2008)

^Thanks for the added effort. Also, congrats on the sticky. I hate to say this, but any chance of making the width 550? I want it as big as possible.


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats on sticky


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Taku <3


alright King hows this? and thanks :3

--- wait the border fucked let me fix taht


EDIT:


----------



## Jimin (Aug 12, 2008)

^Yeah, thats great. From now, I'm gonna have to say what dimensions I want from now on. Thanks for your added help. I repped you a bit earlier. Sorry for the extra work.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 12, 2008)

not a problem at all


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 12, 2008)

sorry for the little mix up...>.>



how about now?...>.>


----------



## Jimin (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot, guys. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the sticky


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Tara!

easy transparency was easy


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 13, 2008)

*@Hisagi:* Have I ever told you how much I love you???

If not, I'll take this opportunity to declare my (fanboyish) love for you. 

And as proof...I humbly bestow upon you reps for your time and effort.

I'll be back my love...


----------



## Newton (Aug 15, 2008)

Gratz on teh stickeh


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats Hisa. Great work. 

Please make this transparent and resize *just a little bit*.



Also can you add the text *Holy Forest of the Senjus* in a cool font. Please write the text on the leave. Maybe almost making it look like it was ingraved in the leaves.

Thank you very much Hisa and I'll rep ya on here and RC.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 15, 2008)

Susano sig off


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 15, 2008)

Aaron I'm doing yours now pek

Adrian I'll only do yours if you PM me a tutorial about making rounded GIFs


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Aaron I'm doing yours now pek
> 
> Adrian I'll only do yours if you PM me a tutorial about making rounded GIFs



Thanks Hisa! 

Aww I'm sorry, I either forgot your name or you didn't tell me it yet.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't know how to make rounded gifs lol


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 15, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I don't know how to make rounded gifs lol



You're fired 

j/k





Uchiha Itachi said:


> Thanks Hisa!
> 
> Aww I'm sorry, I either forgot your name or you didn't tell me it yet.



I don't think I told you yet **


here go  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 15, 2008)

you wudn't dare fire my


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, if I Did, _THEN_ who would be there to bend over that comfy table for me


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> You're fired
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...



Awesome! 

Aww you forgot the text part of my request. :sweat

Oooooo Irene.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 15, 2008)

Rawr >_>;

Okay let me add that now XD


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 15, 2008)

lol Hisagi he wanted the text on the leaf


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 15, 2008)

Sig~ 300x300 1:09-1:11 link: Between Angels and Insects Plus black border


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats on the sticky hisagi


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Stephan 


Sorry, Aaron it sucks T-T;; I've never done "ingraving"

and i was tired so i wasn't paying attention


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 15, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> lol Hisagi he wanted the text on the leaf



Thanks Red. 



Hisagi said:


> Thanks Stephan
> 
> 
> Sorry, Aaron it sucks T-T;; I've never done "ingraving"
> ...



That's pretty good but when you're not tired like tomorrow could you please do the text on both pics? I'll give you extra rep if you do tomorrow.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 15, 2008)

define what you mean by "engraved"

how about you ask Red to do it with the render's I've done?

he's pretty fancy with fonts anyway


----------



## Hentai (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello,

*Stock:* My Signature

*Request:* "Coloring": It is hard to explain. SOmething that fits the picture. So that it keeps the look of being painted. Dectent, no strong colors.
Hair: Black (Both Madara and Tobi); Madara Armor: Dark Red( Blood Red); Cloth: Black (red borders on Tobis Akatsuki Cloak); Mask: Orange; Headband/Protector Silver/Grey; The Rest as you wish/think it looks best.

Anything else can stay as it is. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 16, 2008)

Joy... coloring 


Alright i'll get to this in the morning. Okay uhm it is morning...

in an hour or so. *still has an essay to write* (who the hell is assigned essays on their first day back to school?!)


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 16, 2008)

Link:  Ebay Listing 2
Size: I want the whole screen in the GIF, but try and get the size as close to 285 x 285 as you can. Both the height and width don't have to be 285, but I positively want the width to be 285. The height is whatever it ends up being when you make the width 285. Keep proportions.
Length: 3:05 - 3:19 (As for the 3:05 part, I want the GIF to start at the last half of the second. The last half is when it shows Ed charging. The first half just shows Greed which I don't want. I want the GIF to start when it shows Ed charging. So really, it's 3:05 1/2 - 3:19)

Give it a thin black border and make the ending of it transition when it loops.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 16, 2008)

Transparent set plz


Avy- Trans, and of barts head 150?150

sig- trans, leave the text in, basicly just take out the black bg same size.

Thanx.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 16, 2008)

ill do this since hisa is out.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 16, 2008)

this good?


*Spoiler*: __ 










Rep & Cred plz


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 16, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> this good?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thx                          .


----------



## Jimin (Aug 17, 2008)

I think you guys should mention the HD youtube links. if you add &fmt=18 to the end of YT link, it'll make the ones that are HD-able to be HD.

Standard
gig

HD
gig

Big difference. They're still not as great as non-flash vids though.


----------



## Kek (Aug 17, 2008)

Could you re-size my set to a senior member size?


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 17, 2008)

here 





 only rep is required


----------



## Kek (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

Death, I'll have Hibari do yours - I'm still working on Kyuubi's


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Hello,
> 
> *Stock:* My Signature
> 
> ...










*Hibari, do Shark Skin's and Death-kun's kthnxbai*


----------



## Hentai (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG WOW :amazed
Looks very cool!!

Just some little things if you dont mind...
Could you make the colors less strong. They are a bit too intense, especially the red. Only a little bit. Make it more Dark like the Armor in my ChibiClone Avatar.
And could you maybe fix something with the lower left part where Madara ends. It looks a bit strange there...strange curves...:



*Thanks in advance.*


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

a bit of a maroony look better?




lets face it  I suck at coloring over things that are already "Colored"


----------



## Hentai (Aug 17, 2008)

What? 

It looks good. 


What makes you think you suck at it? o_O


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

the fact that it hates me and I hate it 

Thanks Kyuubi, enjoy~♫


----------



## Hentai (Aug 17, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> the fact that it hates me and I hate it
> 
> Thanks Kyuubi, enjoy~♫



Aren't you happy with the coloring yourself?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

Not really T.T I know I could have done better.

I just know it


----------



## Hentai (Aug 17, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Not really T.T I know I could have done better.
> 
> I just know it




Well ahm....try again then

I will pay you two reps then


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

:sweat can it wait til tomorrow then? 

*stilll has an essay to write* lol procrastination~♥


----------



## Hentai (Aug 17, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> :sweat can it wait til tomorrow then?
> 
> *stilll has an essay to write* lol procrastination~♥



You can take the time you need, as long as you are happy with your work in the end. 

Use my Sig as Stock again. I edited it a bit.


----------



## iSora (Aug 17, 2008)

Type: Sig
Size: 200x300
Text: Sora

I want to be able to use this as a profile pic on another site as well as a sig here. The other site only lets .jpg(it sucks, I know) images so please leave it as that. No transparent sections because they don't look good on the other site since they just show up as white space on a gray background. 

Thanks guys

A PM reminder when it's finished is appreciated but I'll notice sooner or later.


----------



## Siren (Aug 17, 2008)

Hatake Sora said:


> Type: Sig
> Size: 200x300
> Text: Sora
> 
> ...



I'll take this. Also, I'll give you the .png version to use here as well as the .jpg version for there.

EDIT: Oh crud we got stickied!  I didn't even notice. Congrats Hisagi~<3!


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 17, 2008)

Hisagi, I'm'onna stalk this thread just to mess with your head 

And I'll rep random people.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

Unu chan


----------



## S.A.S (Aug 17, 2008)

Np spamming please


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 17, 2008)

HISAGI 

Sorry :sweat


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

Shush Sas, Unu is allowed to Spam my shop Cause I Said so 

Okay not TOO much spam <3


----------



## iSora (Aug 17, 2008)

Siren said:


> I'll take this. Also, I'll give you the .png version to use here as well as the .jpg version for there.
> 
> EDIT: Oh crud we got stickied!  I didn't even notice. Congrats Hisagi~<3!



That would be great. Thanks


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 17, 2008)

Awwh, I owe you faptime for that 

As long as we don't spam as much as we did in Vervy's shop 

CURRY YOU PHAIL.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

CURRY LACKS THE 2K POST


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 17, 2008)

POOR CURRY 

Oh, well. You get the 1k, 2k, 3k, 4k, 5k, etc posts in the Near FC


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 17, 2008)

cause I'm teh garest Near ræpist


haha speaking of which, lets continue this conversation there, aight?


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 17, 2008)

We shall. x3 That way we won't cocksigblock others


----------



## Siren (Aug 17, 2008)

Hatake Sora said:


> That would be great. Thanks


.jpg:


.png:


----------



## iSora (Aug 18, 2008)

Siren said:


> .jpg:
> 
> 
> .png:



Looks great. Thanks 

Rep and cred when I use


----------



## Lust (Aug 18, 2008)

hey Hisagi! anyway I just want this to be transparent is that okay? ^^;


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 18, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Sig~ 300x300 1:09-1:11 link: James and the Cold Gun Plus black border



sorry for delay been really busy 



cred and rep please or what ever they normally say


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 18, 2008)

Dark Light said:


> hey Hisagi! anyway I just want this to be transparent is that okay? ^^;


here u go 



just give me rep ^^


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 18, 2008)

to red sands or hisagi: i has a question!


*Spoiler*: __ 



yanno when you do transparencies...well, i did one but i dunno any PSD image hosters, do you know any?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 18, 2008)

chibisuke turn ur sig off


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 18, 2008)

I TURNED IT OFF!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 18, 2008)

good girl


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 18, 2008)

anyway opens my spoiler on the previous post where you told me to turn off my sig and see if you can answer it


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 18, 2008)

i haven't a clue cant u save as a png or something?


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 18, 2008)

no
when you do like a transparency image like my sig it's saved as a PSD file
but hardly ANY image host allows PSD images...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 18, 2008)

dono mine doesnt save when i do that xD


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 18, 2008)

really?
do you have quick time photo gallery?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 18, 2008)

nope whats that?


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 18, 2008)

*sigh* 
'tis the partner of itunes; quicktime
and they have like windows gallery but in quicktime.
that opens PSD images.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 18, 2008)

TatsuBonFanGirl said:


> to red sands or hisagi: i has a question!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



no i dont

i save them as a .PNG and host them on photobucket.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah we don't do .PSD sorry


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 18, 2008)

Hisagi, I do happen to have a request 

Manga Colouring + Transparency + Avatar + Resize

Avsize - Max for non-senior
Sigsize - Max for non-senior


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 



sexy picture of mello 




Thanks in advance


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 18, 2008)

I'll get right on this




Death kun you're request is too much, it'll never be under 1mb says our GIF maker and I trust is words so, I'm sorry we can't do it.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 18, 2008)

Go Hisagi


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 19, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> no i dont
> 
> i save them as a .PNG and host them on photobucket.



how am i gonna...ima gonna save it as a PNG file then


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 19, 2008)

be sure to go to "save as" first


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 19, 2008)

aye i know how to do it my dear
but srsly, my transparency looks fantastic 
go away ego anna!
yaaaay!
these are the nicest people in world pek


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

I see the old hisagi set


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 19, 2008)

tat@ what?  sig off


Una


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 19, 2008)

you reminded me
my eyes haven't the energy to roll to it's right so i never uncheck the box...
i turned it off
ununhexium reminded me


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

You know it 

I discovered by your profile that I'm only 4 days younger than you 

@Tatsu: You can call me Un-Chan pek


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 19, 2008)

okie dokies 
huh?
lol i didn't even put my birthday date up!


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

Actually, Hisagi's only 4 days older than me 

I thought it was funny, cause most of my friends on this site are in their late, LATE teens


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 19, 2008)

my bad 
excuse: i just woke up
ima in my early teens...in a few weeks time ima 14! 
whoo!


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 19, 2008)

then we're both older than you

by a lot

una, shut up and follow me to the near FC lol we can't spam here XD


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

-shuts up and follows-


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 19, 2008)

you make me sound like a baby...no wonder why everyone calls me chibi
anyway nuff spam


----------



## FlameHazel (Aug 19, 2008)

You guys make me feel old >.<...

...

....woot for spam xD....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 19, 2008)

The third pannel and just the third pannel, with it's original thick black border. No editing

Thank you


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The third pannel and just the third pannel, with it's original thick black border. No editing
> 
> Thank you



lol... quickie... I gots it



I was removed from the list? Hisagiiiiiiiiii~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but I already did it...
sorry Hisagi, I thought I was employed here...


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 19, 2008)

^ back ups aren't on the list anymore

but you still work here


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

-is confused now- 

FRANKEH. 

The Zatch Bell FC died


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> -is confused now-
> 
> FRANKEH.
> 
> The Zatch Bell FC died



I know... mine was awesomer


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

I no rite 

I still have the header


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

lol, I find that funny


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

It's deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep in my photobucket 

Want it?


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

I just bumped the thread
[DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=292212[/DLMURL]

and yes, I wants it


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

'kay, I'll go find it


----------



## Franky (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 19, 2008)

stop spamming


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry :sweat


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 19, 2008)

Please this isn't a chatroom


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 20, 2008)

Request for a gif, please ! 

*Sig*
*Video:*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't know if the 250 x 150 is ok for 14 seconds i'll try though.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, from other threads....it says that the limit is 14 seconds for sigs (I guess I may have assume that the limit is the same here, since the first page made no mention of a limit....sorry ).....

You can make it a little smaller if it cannot do so.

But either way, just do what you can or at least get the parts where it shows all the racers and then at the girl with the red hair and googles !


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah it is but i might have to go 200 x 150


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 20, 2008)

That is fine !


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 20, 2008)

All GIF limits depend on the GIF makers' idea of quality, etc.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey, can I request a set using nude stock? Its artistic, not pornographic.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah its fine


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 20, 2008)

does NF allow nudity?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 20, 2008)

If its artist then I think its ok aint it??


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 20, 2008)

Good point. but the areas of nudity will be covered, just to be safe.


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Good point. but the areas of nudity will be covered, just to be safe.



Put a butterfly over it
or this:


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 20, 2008)

or an old fashioned censor bar


----------



## Franky (Aug 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> or an old fashioned censor bar



...
...
I was just having some fun


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 20, 2008)

I know you were.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, who's gonna take the request? I'll PM the request with the stock to whoever is doing it. I think the best way is to remove the NSFW parts are either mist/light.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll take it


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 21, 2008)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Well, from other threads....it says that the limit is 14 seconds for sigs (I guess I may have assume that the limit is the same here, since the first page made no mention of a limit....sorry ).....
> 
> You can make it a little smaller if it cannot do so.
> 
> But either way, just do what you can or at least get the parts where it shows all the racers and then at the girl with the red hair and googles !





dono if u wanted somethin like this?? my comp is pretty smashed atm so when i do like big long sequences it doesnt work sorryy =[


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> dono if u wanted somethin like this?? my comp is pretty smashed atm so when i do like big long sequences it doesnt work sorryy =[



No, it is okay !

What I really wanted was the girl racing, which you included !

Thank you very much !

I will accept it and give you credit !


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 22, 2008)

colouring request  

This coloured please


for help its the guy in the middle and the guy on the far right


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 22, 2008)

Hopefully, this request should be easier :

*Avatar*
*Video:* 
*Time:* 06:22 - 06:25 (basically showing the girl getting mad and jumping at the guy and the others shocked)
*Size:* 150x150
*Border:* normal

I will give rep and credit !


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 22, 2008)

Adrian, I refuse you're request  I haven't enough time for it unless you can wait a few weeks or something o_O


Fan, I'll do your request.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you !


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 22, 2008)

Could you give me a mega*upload* link instead please?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 22, 2008)

*SNIFF*

It should be on this one.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 23, 2008)

> Filename: [Triad]_Bokurano_-_12.avi
> Filesize: 175.19 MB
> Description:




uh, do I really want to download that? or is it a safe thing? I'm not taking risks.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2008)

^Hey, is my set finished? I haven't heard back.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 23, 2008)

it got deleted off Photobucket and I can't "mist" it out, im' sorry


----------



## Jimin (Aug 23, 2008)

^Ok. I'll rep for your effort though. I'll request again some other time.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 23, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> uh, do I really want to download that? or is it a safe thing? I'm not taking risks.



I downloaded it (although, my media player does not play the video....yet, the audio I hear) and said nothing about viruses....

But, oh well ....I did not know it may mean riskful....

What if it was from youtube or dailymotion?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 23, 2008)

that'd be best if from youtube (for me atleast)


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 23, 2008)

I have this:

Franky

But this one too:

*LIVE FREE
OR DIE HARD*

You may pick whichever one is easier for you.

The scene that I want as a avatar should be at the same time as the megavideo one (shows the girl yells, then jumps on the guy, and their firends are shocked by what happened and there the avatar ends).

Sorry, for the trouble .....


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 23, 2008)

no problem i'll work on it soon


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 23, 2008)

*phew*

Thanks !


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 23, 2008)

hisagi kun do u do manga panel slideshows such as this but kinda better quality images?


----------



## Siren (Aug 23, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> colouring request
> 
> This coloured please
> 
> ...



 I might be able to do it, the rest of my summer is filled with nothingness. 

Anyway, you just want the guys colored right? If you don't want me to clean the lineart then I don't think it'll take long.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 23, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> hisagi kun do u do manga panel slideshows such as this but kinda better quality images?



yes                .


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 23, 2008)

he
second panel
he
last panel
Link removed
first and second panel the one with sasuke
Link removed
first and second panel
Link removed
second to last panel with hachibi man
Link removed
second and third panel
Link removed
well its one pic so 
Link removed
first second and third panel

will rep and cred hope u can find higher quality versions :{

a better example


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 23, 2008)

*Yup guys its that time of year, School! Joy!
(-utter sarcasm-) Requests will continue to be filled out, however they will not be given back as quick as before. This will be due to many things: School work, studying, etc; things that would otherwise keep us from filling requests. We're sorry for the inconvenience but we will continue to do our best to run as smoothly as we have. Thanks for your business and we hope to keep getting it.

Yours, Matt ~♫*​


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok my dear friend irene


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 23, 2008)

I prefer my middle name, thank you.

Irene is so.... feminine


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 23, 2008)

yesh matt kun :{


----------



## FlameHazel (Aug 23, 2008)

School...O.o

I still have a whole month of sweet vacation in front of me xD""

i'll try to help out more :3

~~


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 23, 2008)

Siren said:


> I might be able to do it, the rest of my summer is filled with nothingness.
> 
> Anyway, you just want the guys colored right? If you don't want me to clean the lineart then I don't think it'll take long.



what ever is easier because once its coloured ima request it to be a sig in yukis shop


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 23, 2008)

Irene? 

How's my request goin? If you can't do it, it's fine


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 24, 2008)

Stock: 
Type: Signature please
Size: Whatever fits best 
Text: Hansel and Gretel.

And that text thats on it, could you take it out of it, please? >w<


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm on it now :3


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 24, 2008)

quick and simple, hope its okay


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 24, 2008)

xD Wow that was quick! Thank you, Hisagi pek


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 24, 2008)

No problem Mel <3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 25, 2008)

Can I Get There Faces Jokerfied Too, Please?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 25, 2008)

I will make this  the Jonas Brothers can go die in a ditch

or have cameron kill them


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 25, 2008)

lol...............


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 25, 2008)

*St. Jimmy*



I still have the .psd so let me know if you want it bigger or smaller or changed



Ununhexium said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shall start working on this after class


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 25, 2008)

You Forgot The Black Circles Around There Eyes


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 25, 2008)

oh SHI- okay


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats Awesome


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Hisagi 
You know I love you, right? 


Video Link[Stock?]: [CLICK]
Border: Like on this picture: 
Text: None
Time: 5:10 to 5:21 [before the close up of their faces]
Size/Type: Signature
<333333333


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 25, 2008)

Skotty pek

I will do your request before Una's after school  promise


and i stalker added you to MSN [/s]


----------



## fraj (Aug 25, 2008)

This shop = spamsuki


----------



## FlameHazel (Aug 25, 2008)

And you spammed just to tell us that ~~~

sweet ~~

XD

........i always miss the requests  ....


----------



## Siren (Aug 26, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> what ever is easier because once its coloured ima request it to be a sig in yukis shop





There ya' go then, hope it will suffice.  If you want anything changed just tell me. (Sorry for the delay)

Oh, and you don't need to credit me.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks  wlel i'll rep u for it for sure

but one slight thing his hair isnt orange its red


----------



## Siren (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm always getting the hair wrong. xD

Alrighty gimme a sec



better?


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 26, 2008)

A transparent sig.



thanks guys


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 26, 2008)

ill do this one ^


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks                     .


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 26, 2008)

Siren said:


> I'm always getting the hair wrong. xD
> 
> Alrighty gimme a sec
> 
> ...



thats awesome pek my new desktop wallpaper


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 26, 2008)

Good shit. Already repped you.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 26, 2008)

i saw, you're welcome    .


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 26, 2008)

^ Sig off, please.


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 26, 2008)

damn it sorry about that.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 27, 2008)

Could I have this as a coloring? pek Truly doesnt matter who does it.


^_^ I can say this now, The one on lying downs hair is yellow and outfit is black. The one standing ups outfit is black and red striped and red hair. xD All the other colors doesnt matter. xD Make it whatever you ceel like. (I know its kinda obvious but just thought I'd mention for those who have never seen death note ^^; )


----------



## Siren (Aug 27, 2008)

^I'll take care of it.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Aug 27, 2008)

Do you guys color? 

Can someone who knows HunterxHunter color this transparent guy from the manga for me?



I'd like a sig/avy made of it according to senior member sizes (the avy shouldn't include the text that I want). 

Can you guys add text to it as well, or is that something I'm supposed to do when I use the sig?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 27, 2008)

I want this please......



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Stock:
> 
> Avy size: 150 x 150 (Yoko only)
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 27, 2008)

noes I wanted to do Cali's coloring T.T Matt ish gunna cry now  Just kidding

Roma I'll do your request. Chikmag i never saw HxH So i can't color it sorry


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll rep ya now....i forgot you still call me Romanticide  Could you also make some variations? I'm keeping this set 'til Christmakkuh, i need some variety ya know?


----------



## Siren (Aug 27, 2008)

You snooze you lose Hisa.  just kidding.

*Mihael Keehl:* Here you go, hope it's okay.  

*chickmagnet:* Maybe you can give us a referance picture (anything to refer to) or the name of the character so we can look him up?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 27, 2008)

You make me jealous on how good you are with coloring  


I didn't snooze, I went to school though that within itself is losing


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 27, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I want this please......


Remember to Credit when you use this
   ;


----------



## Mori (Aug 28, 2008)

Requesting animated gifs for avy and sig.

*Avy:*
Link: 
Size: 125x125
Time: 1:11 - 1:13
Border: standard


*Sig: *
Link: Reborn
Size: 260x150
Time: 00:59 - 1:11
Border: standard

Thank you.


----------



## Mori (Aug 28, 2008)

For the sig, it's episode 51. Avatar is the 4th opening.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay (avatar is waht i was talking about)

 Getting right on this


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Aug 28, 2008)

Siren said:


> *chickmagnet:* Maybe you can give us a referance picture (anything to refer to) or the name of the character so we can look him up?



You should seriously think about reading it. If you like Naruto, you'd love HxH. 

Anyways, the character's name is *Netero,* and the picture I gave you is a flashback of when he was younger. I have a picture of him at his normal (older) age in my sig (which you can't see) and my avy (which is a close up). 

By the way, do you guys add in text or do I do that?


----------



## Siren (Aug 28, 2008)

*@Hisagi*: I'm not good I'm just on a trial version of cs3 extended right now, that's all it is.

School.  oh gosh.

*@chikmagnet:* Really? I always thought that it was soem sort of yaoi comic because of the title. xD Hunter x Hunter? Guy x Guy? I dunno.

Oh, and I have a general idea on how to color him.  And we can add text.


----------



## Fiifty (Aug 28, 2008)

This is for a friend, he have been begging me for YEARS for a tag but I'm too lazy!

Stock: 
Type: Tag
Size: 360x130
Text: 3kk!

Stock: 
Type: Tag
Size: 360x130
Text: ElitetsDeluxe

Thank you if you do this so you can release me from this pain. ;o


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 28, 2008)

>w< Thank you, Siren!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 28, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Remember to Credit when you use this
> ;


 
I will!  it's so beautiful!!!


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Aug 28, 2008)

Siren said:


> *@chikmagnet:* Really? I always thought that it was soem sort of yaoi comic because of the title. xD Hunter x Hunter? Guy x Guy? I dunno.
> 
> Oh, and I have a general idea on how to color him.  And we can add text.



yaoi comic  

Hunters are like the nobility of the world. You have to pass this really cool test to become one. You don't find out at first, but Hunters are the people that are hired to do all sorts of missions and even have special fighting abilities. The story's about a little boy who grows up without his parents and lives with his mom's sister. He only knows that his father is a mysterious hunter, and later he finds out that he's one of the greatest three hunter's in the world. So he goes out on a quest to find him, but first he has to become a hunter himself. There are all kinds of tests he has to pass. It's awesome, but he finally does it and meets some really cool friends along the way. You should read it 

I can give you a link to the specific chapter where I got that pic from. It's right here through 

It might help you to read that. Also, what text are you going to add? If you read the chapter, you might get a better understanding of the type of text that would be cool. I have an idea of what text to add, but if you want to do your own thing, that's cool.


----------



## Siren (Aug 28, 2008)

*@Fifty:* You can only request one per 24 hours, so you'll have to choose the one you want today. 

*Mihael:* No prob. 

*chikmagnet:* I'ts not my fault the name is so...general. D:

Alrighty I'll give it a try when I have time.  I'll be getting started on your request now...do you mean what font of text or what it should say? Either way you should tell me if you have a preferance since it's your request.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 28, 2008)

Where's my sig Hisagi? pek


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Aug 28, 2008)

Siren said:


> *chikmagnet:* I'ts not my fault the name is so...general. D:
> 
> Alrighty I'll give it a try when I have time.  I'll be getting started on your request now...do you mean what font of text or what it should say? Either way you should tell me if you have a preferance since it's your request.



The font and color or whatever else is totally up to you. I have an idea on the text, but I wonder where it will be put. Do you put it in one specific spot? Or can it go wherever I want? And how much text can I have? I think that I want the text to be "*An immense, limitless debt he owed to the martial arts that had graciously nurtured him. And what he resolved to do, to repay them in his own way was...everyday, 10,000 punches of gratitude! After a while, Netero's fists...were faster than the speed of sound*."

Is that too much? Is there any way you can fit it all in by somehow putting it around the picture? Also, I'd like emphasis on "10,000 punches of gratitude" and "were faster than the speed of sound." 

It's sort of complicated


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 28, 2008)

Rep & Cred 

*Skotty*


*Mori*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can make it slower if you'd like.





*Ununhexium*
-procrastinating doing this-
I'll get on it soon...


----------



## Siren (Aug 28, 2008)

*chikmagnet;* the text can go wherever you want it to be. xD If you don't have a preferance I'll do my best to fit it all in.


----------



## Mori (Aug 29, 2008)

Hisagi said:
			
		

> *Mori*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



So awesome! 

Ah yes, could you please slow down the speed for the avatar, and re-size it to 125x125? Since I'm not a senior member yet...

Thank you.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 29, 2008)

oops! I totally didn't notice what i was doing xD


----------



## Mori (Aug 29, 2008)

Perfect, thanks again Hisagi.


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 29, 2008)

No problem


----------



## naruto dhf (Aug 29, 2008)

can i pls get a set for this one pls


----------



## FlameHazel (Aug 29, 2008)

If you find a picture with better quality , I'd be glad to do it ;3

But if you insist on that one, state how big you want the siggy to be ;3


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 29, 2008)

Just wondering....do you remember my request Hisagi ?



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I have this:
> 
> Russia's propaganda warfare
> 
> ...



Or tell me how it is going, please !


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 29, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Rep & Cred
> 
> *Skotty*



pekpekpekpekpekpekpekpekhisagi
It's gorgeous! Thank you <333333333


----------



## naruto dhf (Aug 29, 2008)

would this be ok???? 150x150 for the avatar or whatever is a advisable size??? and sig not sure if it should be 580x 300 or 200 which ever is beter for like a banner going across the buttom for a sig i know the the description is vague  just do what you think might look good on this pls thank you


----------



## FlameHazel (Aug 29, 2008)

Sure. Getting right on that. And the size permission for avy's for non-seniors is 125x125

cheers~
Flamy xD


----------



## FlameHazel (Aug 29, 2008)

Here you go, credit and rep please, i spent a lot of time on the siggeh ~~~


----------



## Fiifty (Aug 30, 2008)

Siren said:


> *@Fifty:* You can only request one per 24 hours, so you'll have to choose the one you want today.
> 
> *Mihael:* No prob.
> 
> ...



Yup. Take the first one. I don't need the other one. He changed clan again, like before, and now I'm WAY TOO LAZY to make another one after those other three. -__-

But yes, the first one. The one with 3kk!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 30, 2008)

request sigg



basically if u can have this has a sig make it how ever u want and can i get like a big love heart in the sig with the text inside saying Mia loves Adrian (Hibari Kyoya) in bold or something


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 30, 2008)

okay
Elaborate so i have an idea of what you want exactly


----------



## Siren (Aug 30, 2008)

Fiifty said:


> Yup. Take the first one. I don't need the other one. He changed clan again, like before, and now I'm WAY TOO LAZY to make another one after those other three. -__-
> 
> But yes, the first one. The one with 3kk!



Turn your signature off please. 

Anyway hopefully this is alright  :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## naruto dhf (Aug 30, 2008)

FlameHazel said:


> Here you go, credit and rep please, i spent a lot of time on the siggeh ~~~



thanks comming right up


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 30, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> okay
> Elaborate so i have an idea of what you want exactly



i dont know a good stock of to use for the love heart but a love heart next to the sig with them words inside the love heart


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 30, 2008)

Love that sig, Flame


----------



## FlameHazel (Aug 30, 2008)

Why thank you ;3

Too bad he forgot to credit. I thought it was listed in the rules...right? It's just not fair >.>


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 30, 2008)

flamy take out your sig =)


----------



## naruto dhf (Aug 30, 2008)

i gave her rep , how do you give credit though??? just an honest question


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 30, 2008)

add "Credit for Sig to 'Persons Username here'" to your sig

please turn off your sig


----------



## naruto dhf (Aug 30, 2008)

is there like a credit icon in here or just put credit and put FlameHazel name on top of the sig


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 30, 2008)

no credit icon just type it in your sig.


----------



## naruto dhf (Aug 30, 2008)

like this right??


----------



## Red Sands (Aug 30, 2008)

yes now take your sig off 

and stop posting unless its a request, thanks.


----------



## Siren (Aug 30, 2008)

to credit you simply put in your sig 'Made by [insert creator of sig here]'. In your case put 'Set by FlameHazel'.

EDIT: Whoops.  Beat me to it.


----------



## Fiifty (Aug 31, 2008)

Siren said:


> Turn your signature off please.
> 
> Anyway hopefully this is alright  :
> 
> ...



Thanks, they're sex-smex. <3
Thank you very much.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Sep 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


can i get this transperant and sig sized


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll see if red will do that cause I'm doing Hibari's right now


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 2, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> request sigg
> 
> 
> 
> basically if u can have this has a sig make it how ever u want and can i get like a big love heart in the sig with the text inside saying Mia loves Adrian (Hibari Kyoya) in bold or something


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 2, 2008)

awesome reps as per when my limit is up

is it possible to to make an avatar


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 2, 2008)

hey hisagi and everyone ^^

sorry i cant help out 

i started school last week and during the week day i have no access to my computer since i stay at a relatives house during the school year so i will only be able to help out  during the weekends...well atleast untill i get my car ^^

anyway Good luck u guys !!!

*@ Siren *

u have really improved that sig u made was incredible


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 2, 2008)

No problem bro,

Hope you get a good car, mine is a piece of junk on wheels that barely gets by on its motor xD


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## fraj (Sep 3, 2008)

Here to inform that I am accepting people to work in my shop. Who evers interested just PM me or leave a message in my shop and we can discuss prospects.


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 3, 2008)

hmm might take you up on that, fraj.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 3, 2008)

I nominate red, is work is top notch

Siren and Rein too


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 3, 2008)

Stock:

Avy size: Seniour 
Profile Pic: 170 x 170
Sig: Seniour
Border: Dotted like last time, but for the sig and profile pic as well
Other: Could you make some variations and make it look smexhy-cute?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 3, 2008)

not in a very... effect-adding mood right now

I'll revise later if you like


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 3, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> not in a very... effect-adding mood right now
> 
> I'll revise later if you like


 
Thanks, when you feel in the mood/revise, you can change it.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 3, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


>




here u go i hope u like it was rushed


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 4, 2008)

Hisagi Can you revise it this Saturday?  and make some variations....?  Smexhy-cute plz.


----------



## FlameHazel (Sep 4, 2008)

I know this is random...but I am really tired, and i think it turned out somewhat okay ^^

cred and rep if you use ^^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks, i've saved them, and credded you, now i just need* Hisagi's* revising......


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't blame her, I told her she could do it :sweat






i'll work more on the sig later when i'm not so tired. Im losing my touch


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks, but i'm not blaming anyone.....are you guys mad at me?!


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 4, 2008)

No of course not

You're one of our most avid customers  we'd never be mad at you


----------



## Blinus (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all. My request is a bit complex, so bear with me. I want a sig that encompasses my three favorite villains/anti-heroes/gray characters of all time... so try to keep up. One is from the TV show Lost, one is from Naruto, and one is from Metal Gear.

Here are the source images.





I'd also like each character's name to be present near their head (I can only imagine the heads are the most you could save for a sig size) But I also want somewhere near the bottom, in sinister yet readable qriting, "The Masters of Deception..."

And if there's room, my name, Benjamin Linus, somewhere, even if squeezed in.

Color scheme: I'm thinking wavy dark purple.

Overly complex, I know, but... is it doable? Anything I didn't clarify well enough?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok, thanks!!!! You can pm me revisions later when you feel like it, and maybe a few sigs with my name in it....!


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 4, 2008)

Just turn off your sig and I'll see what I can do, if not another of my workers well get down to it

you want them all in it together right?


----------



## Blinus (Sep 4, 2008)

Yup, all in it together. I'll turn it off now. Thanx. 

Edit: It's off.

Make it badass!


----------



## Kek (Sep 4, 2008)

Avy and Sig Gif please.

Link removed

Avy size: 150x150
Time: 5:17-5:19

Sig size: whatever you think is best
Time:5:20-5:34

No text on either


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 5, 2008)

Avy-150x150 black border
Sig- any size black border


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 6, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Avy-150x150 black border
> Sig- any size black border




*Spoiler*: __ 











Rep And Cred plz.


----------



## Blinus (Sep 6, 2008)

Don't worry about taking too long with my request, it I know it's a tall task. Take your time.


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 6, 2008)

i could try but your sig is on so I ignored your request.

im working on Keks request now.


----------



## Blinus (Sep 6, 2008)

My sig isn't on...


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 6, 2008)

yes it is, i can see it perfectly.


----------



## Blinus (Sep 6, 2008)

I can't, what have I done wrong? The sig I had was a few Youtube videos, but I turned it off.


----------



## Blinus (Sep 6, 2008)

Aha! No sig now right?


----------



## Blinus (Sep 6, 2008)

Did I get it right this time?

Link to original request: The Role-Playing FC


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 6, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx                 .


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 7, 2008)

Kek said:


> Avy and Sig Gif please.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


ok sorry for the huge delay i had some business with a certain person.






this good?


----------



## Blinus (Sep 7, 2008)

Was I the certain person?  My apologies if so.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 7, 2008)

no it was someone else


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 7, 2008)

Off with your sig

and don't tell us that you have, just do it


----------



## Kek (Sep 7, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> ok sorry for the huge delay i had some business with a certain person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!

edit: um...its kinda slow and laggy. is that just me and my computer? 
0.o


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

^ if your gona be using it on NF

its over double the size limit


----------



## Kek (Sep 7, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> ^ if your gona be using it on NF
> 
> its over double the size limit



Ah, that makes sense. So Red Sands, could you re-size it? ^^;
267x150 maybe?


----------



## Blinus (Sep 7, 2008)

I want mine to fit NF parameters as well, FYI.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

267 x 150 is still going to be big, he can either reduce the quality or go to 200x150


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 7, 2008)

im still a noob on GIFs so Hibari, could you fix it?

im no good and i just wanted to get the workshop running.


----------



## Blinus (Sep 8, 2008)

Let me say first this is not an impatient complainy post.

I'm only wondering if my request was too daunting, as it seems a lot more complicated than most of the requests I see. Is it too difficult? I know all requests take time, but I'm worried mine was too complex compared to the other requests.

If that is not the case, disregard. Could I see how it is coming along so far if possible?


----------



## iSora (Sep 8, 2008)

Siren, could you do this request please? I liked the last one you made for me...



Moving on...



I want a sig/avatar set. Make the avatar 150x150 so I can use it as a senior member as well. 

The sig I also want to be able to use as a background on my iTouch so I would like it to be 480x320. No text is necessary. Do whatever. I'll trust you since you did such a nice job with the other one


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll try give it a ago


----------



## Kek (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats okay Red Sands, Sin's got it covered.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 11, 2008)

Naruto  all the clickable links are giving me this


----------



## Totitos (Sep 11, 2008)

They are still not working Oran. You should try with .


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 11, 2008)

it lost quality, sorry


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 11, 2008)

I like that song in your avy Hisagi.

I'm going to delete this post when I can rep you.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks, its in my sig as well Haha

alrighty.


----------



## Mori (Sep 12, 2008)

I would just like an animated gif for a sig.

_Link:_ Reborn 95
_Size:_ 260x150
_Time:_ 8:48 - 9:02
_Border:_ standard

Thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 12, 2008)

*Mori*


----------



## Mori (Sep 13, 2008)

Perfect as always. Thank you!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Totitos (Sep 13, 2008)

Pilaf

Avy

Time: 9:49 - 9:53
Border: standard
size: 150 X 150

*Sig

*Time: 11:12-11:25
Border: standard
Size: I dunno lol

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 13, 2008)

I request a set from this picture



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Anything will be fine

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: Any effects will do, I want on with the text 'Satoko' and one without it.

Thank you.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 14, 2008)

i gots a request =D
lolz k so heres the stock for mah avy:

 so i want a round edge avy like i have now senior size and yah just try to get it without the words

heres the stock for my sig:

well with this i just want it resized to fit in my sig and nothing else.

Thank you in advance


----------



## S.A.S (Sep 14, 2008)

*Toru Hidaka:*

you said you wanted the sig to be resized only



*Spoiler*: __ 







and the link for the avy is broken


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Sep 15, 2008)

Gots a request :3

[spoiler="MelloMatt from Death Note, Shonen-ai warning ^^;;;][/spoiler]

I would that made into a siggy, effects, border, and such. I do not want it too big, but big enough that it would not go over the limits of my sig. Another non-senoir member will be using this sig too, so if you could make two sizes so it would be good, that would be great thank you ^^;;; 

Plus~♥ 

Text: MelloMatt♥
If you can not get the heart that is fine xD I just love the heart XD

Edit: Sorry, I did and that is the 1st time I never noticed I did not turn it off XD


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 15, 2008)

Turn off your sig, I'll get to it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2008)

Transparent set please.

Avy
Size: 150x150
Boarder: Thin black

Sig
Size:  (Alittle smaller than this) 
Boarder: None



Rep as reward. Thanks


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll get right on them

----
Jimmy getting ready for 24:Redemption am I right?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 15, 2008)

Mail Jeevas said:


> Gots a request :3
> 
> [spoiler="MelloMatt from Death Note, Shonen-ai warning ^^;;;][/spoiler]
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Hisagi (Sep 15, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Transparent set please.
> 
> Avy
> Size: 150x150
> ...


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Sep 15, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!! THANK YOU <33333


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 15, 2008)

*Totitos, I'm having Hibari Kyouya do your set*

Glad you like it


Tara said:


> I request a set from this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you so much Matt. :3

I'm going to use it on RC first. I'll rep you there too of course. <3


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 16, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Totitos, I'm having Hibari Kyouya do your set*
> 
> Glad you like it



Thank you  *rep*


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 16, 2008)

Avy Stock: 
Sig Stock: 
Avy: 150 x 150
Profile Pic: 170 x 170
Sig: 500 x 500


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 16, 2008)

Transparent set please.

Avy
Size: 150x150
Boarder: Thin black

Sig
Size: 
Boarder;None


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 16, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Avy Stock:
> Sig Stock:
> Avy: 150 x 150
> Profile Pic: 170 x 170
> Sig: 500 x 500


ill let hisa take this one 


^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Transparent set please.
> 
> Avy
> Size: 150x150
> ...



im on it.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 16, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Avy Stock:
> Sig Stock:
> Avy: 150 x 150
> Profile Pic: 170 x 170
> Sig: 500 x 500


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 16, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Transparent set please.
> 
> Avy
> Size: 150x150
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 











i made a variety to choose from






*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Kuro (Sep 16, 2008)

Make me a nice set out of this please.

Avi 140x140
You're free to choose colors, brushes, etc.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks......but could i just have the first stock for the whole set?  i just remembered that....i sorry! With a red border as well.....


----------



## Creator (Sep 16, 2008)

Sig please. 

Stock: 

I love the internet

Size: 545 X 495

Text: Tsunade


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll do creators

HH, thats basically asking for two sets, which is two requests. one request a day silly


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, i'll rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 16, 2008)

Creator said:


> Sig please.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 17, 2008)

I would like to make a sig out of this:

Senior size

I want it to have some cool effect, maybe even 'giffed', but since I don't have any notion about these things, I would like to leave it up to you.

Thanks in advance.
Rep and cred shall be given.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry if its too girlie


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 17, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatars_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smexy using for lata
rep +

and another request since i request yesterday 

Avy
Size: 150x150
Boarder: Thin black

Sig
Size: same as before

Stock

only goku holding up nappa


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

the image isn't loading right

and its "one day from your request being fufilled"

come back tomorrow


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 17, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Its A Bit Early For A Christmas Set But Who Cares_ 




Slideshow Avy For Both Luna And Ginny's Faces Please


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Its A Bit Early For A Christmas Set But Who Cares_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 17, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Sorry if its too girlie



I have to admit it's a little too girlie for me. But I'm taking it anyway. Thanks.
+rep and cred.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2008)

Sig off please


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Sep 18, 2008)

Got another request ^^;; Heck I think I might come here more often, I love the stuff X3

I have three pictures here, use which one you think would look the best for this. I mean I know what it is like to work with a bad stock and I was not sure which was a good one to work with ^^;;; I just want a banner and I do not want it to big. And quick question is it ok, that I am not gonna use it for this forum at this time? I need it for another forum, but I will probally have it in my sig evanually here to. But, I wanted to make sure it was alright I use it for something else too @_@


*Spoiler*: _Linda from Death Note_ 











Text: Linda♥

Thank you for your time ^^''''


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

because its you, its fine  You wouldn't pass it off as your own.

anyway I'll get on it


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Sep 18, 2008)

Alright XD Of course not I always credit those who make things for me :3
And thank you ^^


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Sep 18, 2008)

I love it pek Thank you 
I will rep ya another time I gotta spread ">>


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 18, 2008)

No problem


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, I'd like an Avatar 150x150.
I'd like it if you choose the render but must be of Grimmjow Jeagerjacks.
Text: Can it say 'Grimmjow' somewhere and somewhere else it could say 'The King'. You choose place.
Can you make the border curved but with a small radius.

Thanks alot for your time.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2008)

Denied.

You requested this in more than one shop.


----------



## Willy Wonka (Sep 20, 2008)

hola hisagi!  i would like a request please! 

I wish for the avy to be transparent if you can  and a head shot of 2-D with a dubble border  and downize it to 125x125 p


for the sig i just want it transpartent


please and thank you!


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

sorry its plain 



FYI Murdoc Niccals > all


----------



## Willy Wonka (Sep 20, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> sorry its plain
> 
> 
> 
> FYI Murdoc Niccals > all



thank you! 

hhmmmm i like Mud but I still like 2-D XD


----------



## Creator (Sep 20, 2008)

Can i please have this colored 


*Spoiler*: __ 









I know its a bit blurred on the edge, ignore that. And if you could, can you please take out the dotted background in both panels. You will know which ones. 

Please and thank you. 

Ignore the size _(Unless it helps you color it in)_ since i have other plans for the panel. 


If this goes well i have ALOT more requests.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 20, 2008)

my comp is broken atm and i dont have photoshop on this laptop and i dont think it can run it anyway


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 20, 2008)

For Hisagi

avy-150x150 and of lees head with bold black border

sig-resize bold black border

plz and thx


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 20, 2008)

thx, it's great   !


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2008)

No problem


----------



## FlameHazel (Sep 20, 2008)

Creator said:


> Can i please have this colored
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll take that one ^_^

EDIT:Work in progress here:
Click...

Any preferences?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 20, 2008)

Could you make a senior avy and sig out of this image...

For the avy could you make it with the same kind of border that I have on my current avy and for the sig make the image including the barrels transparent.

Thanks.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Akainu (Sep 21, 2008)

Can i have this colored, made transparent, and made into a set. 

I'd like it as big as a non-senior member can have.


----------



## Creator (Sep 21, 2008)

FlameHazel said:


> I'll take that one ^_^
> 
> EDIT:Work in progress here:
> Click...
> ...



None. I have no object.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> my comp is broken atm and i dont have photoshop on this laptop and i dont think it can run it anyway



It's okay I can wait.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 21, 2008)

*size:* as big as it could be as a sig
*border:* rounded
*text:* in top-left corner "R.I.P. Kamina" preferably in Zapfino or some kind of fancy text

Gracias


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 21, 2008)

Toru I'll do yours.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 21, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, very cool but can you resize the avy to 150 x 150.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 21, 2008)

sure thing


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Sep 21, 2008)

Gots a request again XD I love your shop so much pek

Avi:



150X150.
Text: Always Together

Sig:



Not to big and such I never know what a good size would be D:
Text: Childhood Memories

I think my text ideas sound werid, but oh well XD Thank you for your time :3


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 22, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> sure thing



Thanks, I appreciate it. Will rep again.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 22, 2008)

*Mail Jeevas*


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you Hisagi I love it pek


----------



## FlameHazel (Sep 22, 2008)

Creator said:


> None. I have no object.




:3

M'kay then. Here it is, fresh out of PS ;D

I just looove how Shizune turned out :3 Sorry I couldn't add more details, school and stuff....

...credit if you use and rep is appreciated 


*Spoiler*: __ 








PP:I didn't forget the siggy this time P:


----------



## Ayana (Sep 22, 2008)

Can I have this pic transparent and resized for a non senior?


----------



## Creator (Sep 22, 2008)

FlameHazel said:


> :3
> 
> M'kay then. Here it is, fresh out of PS ;D
> 
> ...



I love it. 

I just want you to fix one small thing, can you fix Tsunade's lips please. Ie color it in properly.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 22, 2008)

AyanaPL said:


> Can I have this pic transparent and resized for a non senior?


----------



## Ayana (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Astaroth (Sep 22, 2008)

Can someone clean the lineart for this? 


Or otherwise shrink this so it's not so pixelated?  I don't understand how it works, but I'm hoping someone can help me.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 22, 2008)

would this be okay?


----------



## Astaroth (Sep 22, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> would this be okay?



Yeah, thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 22, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Ryuk (Sep 24, 2008)

trans set plz


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 24, 2008)

A transparent set out of this (Avatar: 150x150) Thank you.


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 24, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> trans set plz





Tara said:


> A transparent set out of this (Avatar: 150x150) Thank you.



i got these two.


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 24, 2008)

Red Sands said:


>



Thank you Red! pek *rep*


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 24, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, hun.

You already requested a set with this before haven't you?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh...sorry, i'll delete my request then.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 26, 2008)

Did you do mine yet Hisagi?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 26, 2008)

dont forget mine


----------



## Mori (Sep 27, 2008)

Animated sig again.

Link: OP 1
Size: 260x150
Time: 00:37 - 00:49
Border: standard

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tom (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi, I have a request for hisagi. 
I would like the following 12 images to rotate in intervals of 10 seconds each, cut between each do not fade please. Also please resize it to 80%.

*Spoiler*: __ 


















+rep and credit of course.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 28, 2008)

Taking Mori's and Tom's

Toru i'm getting Sas to do it since he never finished it 
and Vegata I'll have Red do yours


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, could you resize the image and make it slightly smaller for the sig, sorry for not being to specific with the size. Also make an avy 150 X 150 with a rounded border, thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 28, 2008)

Taking that one too


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 28, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Toru i'm getting Sas to do it since he never finished it



nahh the one SAS was doing i deleted and went somewhere else to get it done(sorry heheh )

I then made another request on page um 90 i think and you said that you would do it.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 28, 2008)

oh no problem.about requesting it elsewhere. you were not satisfyed

and oh. okay i'll post Tom & Mori's and get on yours right now, dear.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 28, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> oh no problem.about requesting it elsewhere. you were not satisfyed
> 
> and oh. okay i'll post Tom & Mori's and get on yours right now, dear.



kk thanks Tai-chan


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Tom_ 



can I just say, I LOVED the stock! but we have a problem! Big huge mucho grande up your ass problem.

This is what you request - but its 3MB


Here is is under 1MB

See what I'm saying? 





*Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_ 












Toru Hidaka said:


> *size:* as big as it could be as a sig
> *border:* rounded
> *text:* in top-left corner "R.I.P. Kamina" preferably in Zapfino or some kind of fancy text
> 
> Gracias



I remember seeing this!

i gave up on it after being unabled to find the Zapfino font (its for Macs only) I'll get to it now, I'm on a roll


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 28, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I remember seeing this!
> 
> i gave up on it after being unabled to find the Zapfino font (its for Macs only) I'll get to it now, I'm on a roll



oh yah? i didnt kno it was only for mac mah bad 

any fancy text would work really


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 28, 2008)

it was also on another site but that site no loner holds it for free so- blargh!

I'll put up variety for you of fancy fonts on the sig okay?


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 28, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> it was also on another site but that site no loner holds it for free so- blargh!
> 
> I'll put up variety for you of fancy fonts on the sig okay?



mmkay 

i know a place that has a who bunch of font that you can download fer free. Its called dafont.com just in case you never herd of it.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 28, 2008)

I've actually used that place lots, but I haven't found Zapfino there, sadly.


Okay so they aren't very creative. its 12AM, I ish tired


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 28, 2008)

Yah its okay its midnight over here too and im also tired 

yah the second one is my fave 

Thanks Tai-chan +rep and i hope you get some good sleep.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 28, 2008)

PST time aring you? 
sweetness, we must talk about states later, for now, I'm going to go complain about being tired before I rightfully pass out

Love for you Tai <3


----------



## tom (Sep 28, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tom_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

@the 1mb version:  Holy Shit. 

But I can still use the 3MB one. Is it possible to get a higher quality image if the interval is reduced to say, 7 seconds?


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 28, 2008)

Red Sands said:


>



thx, rep + cred .


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 28, 2008)

Tom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> @the 1mb version:  Holy Shit.
> 
> But I can still use the 3MB one. Is it possible to get a higher quality image if the interval is reduced to say, 7 seconds?



Its still a horrible quality.


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 28, 2008)

@Vegeta:


----------



## Jimin (Sep 28, 2008)

Can I get a triple lined border on these? Blue outside, white in the middle, and red inside.




Feel free to crop you think it looks better. Please resize to forum rules.


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 28, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Can I get a triple lined border on these? Blue outside, white in the middle, and red inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rep + Cred, Plz.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 28, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_



Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, Sand. I'll probably request again tomorrow or the next day. Um, any chance of a senior size ones?


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 28, 2008)

This better?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jimin (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep. Thanks. I'll just say 500 height next time. It'll make everyone's life easier..


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 28, 2008)

ok then lloyd.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 28, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @Vegeta:



I asked for 150x150
and could u add some effects and stuff


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 28, 2008)

damn i missed it. 

and ill do my best.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Sep 28, 2008)

pic:

avy plz. and sig if u can.
size:150 by 220 pixels it can be a bit larger.
white or black border.
whtever looks good. 
will rep as a reward.
thanxs guys.


edi: my bad T^T


----------



## Red Sands (Sep 28, 2008)

Uchiha turn off your sig.

@Vegeta:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 28, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Uchiha turn off your sig.
> 
> @Vegeta:


ugly lol
rep


----------



## Mori (Sep 29, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tom_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely. Thank you Hisagi.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow Avy (In Order :pek), And Sig_ 




1. 
(Just The One On The Bottom )
2. 
3. 
4.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 29, 2008)

*Sig Request.*

Link: Dragonus Nesha
Time: 17:15-17:27
Size: 280x135
Border: Black 1px


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 30, 2008)

Majeh said:


> *Sig Request.*
> 
> Link: Dragonus Nesha
> Time: 17:15-17:27
> ...


I'll take this, might not get to it til later today or tomorrow.


Hollow'd Heart said:


> Sig Stocks(in this order) :
> Avy Stock:
> Sig size: 500 x 500
> Avy size: 150 x 150



What exactly do you want done with the sig?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 30, 2008)

um.....kind of have them in their own little dotted boxes....and then lined together.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 30, 2008)

all in one sig?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes....is that ok?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 30, 2008)

sure. but give me a day or two, I just started my schooling under independent studies, so I'll be doing schoolwork when I'm home. I'll try get get it done before the weekend.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok, thank you! You don't need to rush at all!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 1, 2008)

Uh What About My Set


----------



## Akainu (Oct 1, 2008)

Stock:
Type: avatar
Size: normal
Text: *Akainu in gothic font*

Can you color this for me and add flame effects to the background. 

+++rep and credit


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 3, 2008)

I've rep'd you Hisagi-kun!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 3, 2008)

Hisa I have a set request for youuuuuuuuuuu.



From the stock I want Killua standing in the Kanmaru state as my sig. Make the sig whatever size you feel is good.


*Spoiler*: _Other possible Stocks_ 








If you feel the need to throw in a few more images of Killua, you can use these stocks. I don't want it to be an animated sig though.

Also a matching ava at 125x125 would be nice.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 5, 2008)

Hisagi....may i cancel my request?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 5, 2008)

Sure. I don't think i'll have these done anytime soon


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks again!  You aren't mad are you?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 5, 2008)

of course not


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to cancel my request Hisa.

I magically obtained a new sig. I just need to get an ava now.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 6, 2008)

signature off please


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the avy Irene <3


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I got some bad news for me that might be good news for you... 

Recently my Photoshop has been going bonkers whenever I open a video in it. I'm going to reinstall it and see how that goes, but in the meantime I'll refer all the Video-to-GIF requests I get to you... 

C ya, affiliation-buddy!!!


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 6, 2008)

No problem Dani <3


Alright thanks Pengu  ah, since I have free time I'll do *my* requests now


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 6, 2008)

*Please forgive the late completion of these requests!*


*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_ 







*Spoiler*: _Majeh_ 




The only difference, is that the first image is slightly faster than the second



*Spoiler*: _Admiral Akainu_ 





I wasn't given reference stock to work with,
so forgive me if the colors are wrong.


*The following two requests were likewise canceled for reasons I understand.
Please accept their completion (regardless however late) as a token of my apology!*
*Spoiler*: _Irvine Kinneas_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 6, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_


 
Thanks! I'll use it in a bit.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 7, 2008)

Hisagi: Not To Be A Pain, But I Asked For A Sig With Those 4 Pictures You Made The Avy With


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 7, 2008)

Hiya can I have this Transparentized please?

*Spoiler*: __ 








Could you also get rid of the little Speech Bubble things too.

thanks Uzu-Chan


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 7, 2008)

I probably won't wear the Kanmaru set anytime sooncause it's YUKI TIEM but I will try to wear it when I see it's the right time.

It's awesome btw Hisa. I loves it! +rep for youuuu.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, i didn't know that Jimmy sorry 




Irvine, turn off your sig on both posts please


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 7, 2008)

Requesting for a transparency set.

*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



​


 _[Keep the leaves as well :3]_

*Avatar*
*Size:* 125x125
*Text:* None
*Border:* Thin Black
*Info:* Focuses mainly on the head and neck portion of the picture. 

Signature
*Size:* A bit smaller for better signature usage unlike the one right now.
*Text:* None
*Border:* None

Thanks!


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _TakedaY_


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 7, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _TakedaY_



Thanks for the speedy delivery Hisagi-kun. +Reps given.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 8, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Majeh_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are both Over 1 MB so im hoping they dont get my sig suspended again..


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 8, 2008)

Really?  its 1080K for me on my computer for both

and 1100K = 1M if i remember so its under :/

Sorry D:


----------



## Akainu (Oct 8, 2008)

Can i have a set made out of this? Normal size and border for avatar.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 8, 2008)

its already sig sized and transparent but okay here you go


----------



## Akainu (Oct 8, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> its already sig sized and transparent but okay here you go


 
Dude absolutely amazing.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Oct 9, 2008)

I has a request ^^



150X150 Avi >W<
Thank you X3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 9, 2008)

nothing special, not feeling myself today


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Oct 9, 2008)

That is ok I understand *hugs* <3

Though I was hoping the spider would have been in it too, but I still like it ^^ <3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 9, 2008)

I can do that too for you Akemi.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you X3 *hugs* I love it X3 <3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 9, 2008)

no problems


----------



## Ayana (Oct 10, 2008)

Can I have this pic transparent and resized for a non senior?


----------



## Ayana (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 10, 2008)

Sig request.

Sig
Size: Not small and not big either. lol
Boarder: Thin Black



Rep as your reward.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2008)

Sig off please Dani


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 10, 2008)

Done                    .


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 10, 2008)

*Another set please!*

Stock: 
Avy size: 150 x 150 (Yoko)
Profile Pic: 170 x 170 (Yoko)
Sig size: 500 x 500


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Grimmjow_ 








*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 10, 2008)

Could you keep the blue background thingy for the avy/profile pic....and have dotted borders?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2008)

sure thing


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks! It's awesome!!!!


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 10, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Grimmjow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you replace that thick black boarder with a thin black boarder.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry, request denied. NarutoForums does not allow hentai. Please delete your post.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 10, 2008)

I fucking love you.

/Rep


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 11, 2008)

Stock: 
Type: i can haz both?
Size: default size
Text: The Melodious Nocturne


----------



## Willy Wonka (Oct 11, 2008)

hi his i missed you! :3 yes no set 

all i want for mr.siggy is a transpartent pwease :3


and for the avy, a close up on Mr. wonka's head with a doubble boreder oh and 125x125 :3


maybe one day ill learn to spell better ._.


----------



## Cair (Oct 12, 2008)

All I ask is for an avi. 150x150 of course, and preferably the eyeball as the main whatchamadoohickie.



Do all the awesome stuffs you do and thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 12, 2008)

Gatsu kun where do you want the text at?


*Spoiler*: _♥Near_ 








*Spoiler*: _Cai_ 




WTF ISH WRONG WITH UR SAME AVY!
i couldn't do much with it ;___; unless you want it to look all ... black and blue and moonish o_O


----------



## Cair (Oct 12, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> WTF ISH WRONG WITH UR SAME AVY!



It sawks.   
But I love the one you made me. Thanks/red/reps! 

Edit: Motherfucking bitch. I'm totally serious...I need to spread more rep. Goddamn, give me a few...


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Oct 12, 2008)

Type: Set <3
Text: The Ice Queen (can the font be calligraphy? )
Border: 1px (you decide what colour and what it looks like)
Size: default

Well other than that you may mess with it a little ( ﾟ ヮﾟ)

Thankies a lotties <3


----------



## Willy Wonka (Oct 12, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Gatsu kun where do you want the text at?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _♥Near_



 thanky hisagi! <33 *glomps* ill try an rep you ._. ( you know i rep you so much it's a pain because I cant rep when i need to xD )


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 12, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Gatsu kun where do you want the text at?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _♥Near_
> ...



Oh it doesn't matter  wherever is fine.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 12, 2008)

@Gatsu: Plz turn your sig off and I'll do it.



Mikoto Uchiha said:


> Type: Set <3
> Text: The Ice Queen (can the font be calligraphy? )
> Border: 1px (you decide what colour and what it looks like)
> Size: default
> ...



I got this one.

Gimme a little while cause I need to find a couple things.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 12, 2008)

Avy:
Size:150 X 150
Text: kk in the top right corner put "KWF" small and then somewere else put "Triple H"
Stock:

and could you put borders on theses plz

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 12, 2008)

@ Mikoto: Here you go. 




@Vegeta:

I can't see the picture.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 12, 2008)

Avy:
Size:150 X 150
Text: kk in the top right corner put "KWF" small and then somewere else put "Triple H"
Stock:

and the borders


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 12, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @Gatsu: Plz turn your sig off and I'll do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd, it doesn't show it on mine.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 12, 2008)

I still cant see that first picture.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 12, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> I still cant see that first picture.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, I had to do a lot of maintenance on my computer.

I'll get these done now, I guess.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 12, 2008)

@Gatsu:




@Vegeta:





Any good?


Rep + Cred plz.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 13, 2008)

That is gods work
When i request again
Rep+


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## YRPFantasy (Oct 13, 2008)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed 0:42-0:47



Type: avi
Size:50x50
Text: HL on the bottom righthand corner of the avie. 


*Spoiler*: _Question_ 



Do you use Photoshop CS3 to make avatars? ^^


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 13, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @Gatsu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm glad you like the set.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 15, 2008)

transperant set also
Senior sized Set and i want the sig to say _*THE RIOT OF BLOOD WILL SOON BE COMPLETE*_


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Kenpachi Zaraki_


----------



## Creator (Oct 15, 2008)

Sig request. It has to be transparented first and then made into a sig similar to my current one. 

Max size, i think thats 550X500 pixels for me. 

Umm....Tsunade written on it. 

Go crazy.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 15, 2008)

^ working on it.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 15, 2008)

I tried to recreate it as much as I could.

I apologize if it came out wrong.


----------



## Ayana (Oct 15, 2008)

Could you make an avatar for a senior member?
Stock:


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok         .


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 15, 2008)

Credit and Reps.


----------



## Ayana (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 15, 2008)

No problem, glad to help.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2008)

YRPFantasy said:


> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



you said 50x50 right? XD


----------



## Creator (Oct 15, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> I tried to recreate it as much as I could.
> 
> I apologize if it came out wrong.



Awesome.  Thank you. pek


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 15, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Juice (Oct 15, 2008)

*Sig & Avatar*

*Avatar:*

*Stock:*


Could you add some black effects to it, or like darker in a sense. (If you know what I mean by that. lol)

*Size: *150x150
*Boarder:* Whatever you think would work best. But I would like some type of boarder.

*Signature:*

*Stock:*


Could you add some black effects to it, or like darker in a sense. (If you know what I mean by that. lol)

*Size:* Whatever works best. Just not too large. 
*Boarder:* Whatever you think would work best. But I would like some type of boarder.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, gotcha.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2008)

/in b4 hisaslowpoke.png

I call the next request XD If i can get to it in time


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 15, 2008)

Am I too fast for you, Irene? <3


----------



## YRPFantasy (Oct 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> you said 50x50 right? XD



YES! You're an angel! THANKS! ​


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2008)

That you are stef, that you are!



i'm glad you like it YRP


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 15, 2008)

@ Juice:




Rep and Cred, plz.


----------



## Juice (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## YRPFantasy (Oct 15, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> That you are stef, that you are!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm glad you like it YRP



I've made this request 2 days ago, so, may I have another request? ^^'​


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 15, 2008)

No problem, come again. 

@YRP: turn your sig off.


----------



## YRPFantasy (Oct 15, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> No problem, come again.
> 
> @YRP: turn your sig off.



Sorry. ^^'​


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2008)

its actually a day after you recieve your request but okay


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello. i'd like to request this pic resized half it's size and make the pic to a square.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi. I would like an avy from that sig in the spoiller tag.

I want it to start with a close up of Naruto and then change to a close up of the others by any order you would like.

P.S. Plz try to had the beasts aswell if the resulting file aint too big.

Size: 150x150
Borders: Whatever you see fit



thx in advance, can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2008)

hello hisagi could you resize this so i could use it as a sig and not be notified by mods and work your magic ive heard about with it do what ever looks cool thanks in advance


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 16, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Hi. I would like an avy from that sig in the spoiller tag.
> 
> I want it to start with a close up of Naruto and then change to a close up of the others by any order you would like.
> 
> ...


I'll do this one. 

Edit:

You're a regular member, therefore a 150X150 avy would just be made into a 125X125 avy and then the GIF wont work.

If i make it into a 125X125 GIF it will be over your avatar limits and not work.

sorry.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 16, 2008)

Avy Request.

Avy Size: 150x150
Boarder: Thin Black



Rep as your reward. Thanks


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll do this one.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 16, 2008)

Fuck                yeah.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 16, 2008)

Good?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 16, 2008)

Good man.

Wasn't hard at all was it?

Edit: Still out of rep. It should be back soon. Don't worry I got you bookmarked lol.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 16, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> I'll do this one.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



I know, but I would have it for future use.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 16, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Good man.
> 
> Wasn't hard at all was it?
> 
> Edit: Still out of rep. It should be back soon. Don't worry I got you bookmarked lol.


Not hard at all, I fought the urge to add some lighting effects on it, though. 


Noiteru said:


> I know, but I would have it for future use.



Ok then, let me make the 150X150 one

Turn off your sig, plz.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 16, 2008)

Hahah, Silly Red.

You won't be a Senior member anytime soon.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 16, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hahah, Silly Red.
> 
> You won't be a Senior member anytime soon.



I though this was a request thread, not a resquest/use or die


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 16, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hahah, Silly Red.
> 
> You won't be a Senior member anytime soon.


I just fill the requests it's up to him how he uses it.


Noiteru said:


> I though this was a request thread, not a resquest/use or die



Enough spam, I'm working on your request.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 16, 2008)

I was just letting you know guy. Anyways, Like Red said no more spam. Look for a rep in an hour or so Red. It should be back then.

Thanks again. Appreciate it.



Edit: The Avy looks alittle blurry when I wear it. Did you zoom in or anything?


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, that's the thing, the height of the stock is below 150 px.

@noiteru:


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn that's gay. Thanks tho. I'll rep you soon.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 16, 2008)

Yea it is. =/

Well, thanks.


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 16, 2008)

thank you.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 16, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 16, 2008)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> hello hisagi could you resize this so i could use it as a sig and not be notified by mods and work your magic ive heard about with it do what ever looks cool thanks in advance



here you go, hope its to your liking
​


----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks hisagi


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Oct 17, 2008)

@ Red Sands: :3 *gasp*  thank you it's so beautiful <3


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm glad you like it, Mikoto. 

But turn your sig off.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 17, 2008)

red wanted to know if you do banners?


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

I've never tired.

So idk. 

Most likely not.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 17, 2008)

well does his
cause heres my request
I need a banner to match this skin
Danzou is doing the right thing for Konoha

Text: Sakura
Anime United

Stock: cant find any good ones so if you cant use this just find one similarity or her old

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://loz.theroguesgallery.com/Gallery/SakuraHaruno.jpg


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Oct 17, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> I'm glad you like it, Mikoto.
> 
> But turn your sig off.


Yeah sorry. thnx for reminding me


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I need the size of the desired banner.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 17, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Well I need the size of the desired banner.


970x150
Thats our normal banner size


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

The best I could do with that stock.


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 17, 2008)

*Avatar*
Size: 150
Extra: Doubled Lined Border and make it a gif avatar showing all the parts

Thank you.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

I got it, Tara.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 17, 2008)

This is what you wanted, right?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 17, 2008)

And I Want The 6 Charecters On Both Sides To Be In The Sig Too

TIA


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 17, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> The best I could do with that stock.



sweet dude
Ill make a banner when my photshop is up 
Major cred coming for you on my forum


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 17, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> This is what you wanted, right?



Yes thank you Red pek *rep*


----------



## YRPFantasy (Oct 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> its actually a day after you recieve your request but okay



Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 




2:56-3:01



Type: (sig)
Size:267X150
Text: none​


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_ 



I'm not good with Gray stock, unless I make them so


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 18, 2008)

Its Awesome Anyway


----------



## YRPFantasy (Oct 18, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not good with Gray stock, unless I make them so



Thanks! ^^​


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 18, 2008)

Dont forget to rep and cred, you two


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 19, 2008)

Need any workers Hisagi?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 19, 2008)

ask Red, he's the one that ends up doing most of the work anyhow


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 19, 2008)

thx . 

hm could I get a resize to these two images aswell:


*Spoiler*: __ 




make this one 2/5 smaller of it's size.





*Spoiler*: __ 




this one to 2/5 smaller of it's size.




description is in the spoiler tag if u miss it.

will rep 2 more times ofc!


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 19, 2008)

request taim 

type: sig 
stock: 
size: whatever is best but not too massive
border: normal one
effects please, make it gorgeous

type: avvie
same stock
size: 150x150
border: normal one
effects same to the sig and just do kiba's face (the one at front)

ta :3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 19, 2008)

Taking TB's cause hellyesitswolfsrain!!!

dxtr i'll leave yours to red


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 19, 2008)

hee hee 
thank you hisagi 
make me really happy


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not so proud of the avy 

​


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 19, 2008)

effin' brilliant hisagi as always! 
thanks very much

what's wrong with the avvie lol?


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 19, 2008)

@dxtr:


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 19, 2008)

TatsuBon said:


> effin' brilliant hisagi as always!
> thanks very much
> 
> what's wrong with the avvie lol?



It just doesn't feel right to me. Like a misplaced light filter 

Enjoy


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah it's kinda light but it doesn't matter
anyway, until i finally have the access to rep you again i'll make sure i will 
it's because i repped you not too long ago and it's doing that "spread more rep bla bla bla" excuse 

the sig is fantastic though
i'm happy you got rid of that hideous text


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the requests in my shop


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @dxtr:



Thanks alot! The Hajime no Ippo one got abit too small though, can you make it abit bigger? so big that u can see the text very clearly .


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 19, 2008)

perfect <333


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I get a slide show sig plz
Size:250x200
border:red bold 3px 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Link removed

*InoxHinataxSakura - BRATZ Style*
Link removed
silkroad gold


Link removed
Link removed
Link removed




Thanks in advance


----------



## Akainu (Oct 20, 2008)

Stock: 

I'd like a set made, and i'd like the avatar to have a double-line border.

Also, if the sig image is too big, which i am not completely sure on, can you please make it the biggest it can be to fit? 

Thank you, ++ rep.


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 20, 2008)

Set request

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









Avatar
Border : black
Size : 150x150
Focus on the bottom right side,Pain's head.

_______________________________________

Signature
I would like a transparency of the middle side. Resize it.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll handle Takumi's and Naruto's when I get home.

Admiral, I'll let Hisa take yours.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks dude


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 20, 2008)

another banner request
Text:Anime United
Stock:
Size:959x200
Colors:


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll work on yours too, Vegeta.

I'm still in school at the moment, though.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Red Sands (Oct 20, 2008)

@Vegeta: 
A render would be better cause if I use that picture the banner wont fight with your skin.

@Takumi



@Naruto:



Hisa is busy with some IRL stuff so ill be taking care of the other requests as well.  though, St. Jimmy's request qill be filled by Hisa.

@ Admiral:




Is this what you wanted?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 20, 2008)

*St. Jimmy*


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 21, 2008)

Avy request.

Stock: 

Size: 150x150
Boarder: Thin Black

Rep as your reward.

Edit: Awwww, I don't have a post count of 5,555 anymore.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 21, 2008)

Taking


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 21, 2008)

I see you found the link of that website in RC. 

I got it.  She beat me to it.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 21, 2008)

Beat to post aring you Stef? <3

Here Dani


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 21, 2008)

I did find it.

I'll rep you for the site so you win as well.




Thanks Irene. <3


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 21, 2008)

Why thank you, Dani.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 21, 2008)

No problem Stef.

I thank you for the site.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 21, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @Naruto:


Thanks dude,credit and rep coming
 also I shall rehost


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 21, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @Takumi



Thanks Red!


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok then you two.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello. I was just wanting to know if maybe anyone could find me a Kouichi X Kouji(Digimon frontier) signature/ava... .///. If not then can someone plz help me make one? I'll rep and cred for everything (twice/thrice rep for how good/how well it's done)  Thanks.

~Obsidian

Something along the lines of this but rendered and resized:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 22, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Ok then you two.


OK
Ill change my request

Set
Text:^VT^
sTOCK:


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 22, 2008)

@ Obsidian:



> - You must have over 50 posts to request something here.


This.


^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> OK
> Ill change my request
> 
> Set
> ...



Will get on it when I get home.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 22, 2008)

Avy Request.

Stock.
Size: 150x150.
Border: The usual.. Black/Thin Black.

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 22, 2008)

Turn off your sig and I might do the request.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 22, 2008)

Done, dear sir


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 22, 2008)

hello

can I have a transparency for this pic no background, only the girls and add borders

and the avy with the girl in the little ballon

thanks a lot


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

First I have a question, do you guys do those gifs, where there are several manga panel changes.

I'll try to find a good example

EDIT: This the best I could find. But instead of comic panels I want manga panels. Can you guys do that?


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 22, 2008)

Gonna start on these now.

@~Avant~: yes we do.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Limit of Panels that may be used?


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 22, 2008)

It depends on the size of the file itself, if it's under 1mb then it's good.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 22, 2008)

^Vegeta^two^:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Dromus:



Yakiro:


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Request.



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Extra: Black border and Avatar on Maka (girl) and an extra one on the boy above her (has glasses and badanna on neck)

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: Make the signature transparent. No effects on it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll take Tara's request <3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 22, 2008)

by the way his name is Harvar 





I cut out the text, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Evil Angel (Oct 22, 2008)

Request

For my avatar.


For my sig


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.animecovers.net/images/zoom/Death%20Note/viewsize/Death_Note_-_Light_Yagami_Wallpaper_1024x768_A3.jpg




Text - Your Angel of Darkness has arrived.

any problems pm me please


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 22, 2008)

angel of darkness said:


> Request
> 
> For my avatar.
> 
> ...



I'll start on this       .


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> by the way his name is Harvar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I'm just not the best when it comes to names -_- (forget all the time)

I don't mind at all, thank you Hisagi  *rep*


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 22, 2008)

@Angel:


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> It depends on the size of the file itself, if it's under 1mb then it's good.



How about I post all the panels of stock I want in it, and you tell me if I need to remove a few.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 22, 2008)

Sure         .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Okay here they are. (I took the liberty of cleaning them, so it would be less work for you.) Let me know if I can add a few more (I really want to throw at least three more panels)

In order of how I want them to appear. Resize them as you see fit

Panel 1:


Panel 2:


Panel 3:


Panel 4:


Panel 5:


Panel 6:


Panel 7:


Panel 8:


Panel 9:


Panel 10:


Panel 11:
XIII


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 23, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Yakiro:



thank you


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 23, 2008)

You're welcome.

@ ~Avant~:

I'll do it when i get home


----------



## Evil Angel (Oct 23, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @Angel:



thank you very much


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 23, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> ^Vegeta^two^:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yes
repppp


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 23, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Okay here they are. (I took the liberty of cleaning them, so it would be less work for you.) Let me know if I can add a few more (I really want to throw at least three more panels)



If you want me to add others then post them while I have the chance to change it.


----------



## Chillax (Oct 23, 2008)

transparency request


*Spoiler*: __ 









trans ava and sig with border, you can keep the sig at its original size

reps and credits, thanks a lot 8)


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll do this in a bit, I'm a little busy, atm.


----------



## INSTA-KILL (Oct 23, 2008)

Can you make this work for me...?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar size: The biggest and cleanest you can make it please!!! .
Avatar content: Vegetto Dragonball Z pic!!





Thanks!!!


----------



## Pandemics (Oct 23, 2008)

Can someone make an avatar and signature for me please?



Avatar

*Spoiler*: __ 




you can do just Firo's face, (the guy on the right wearing the green jacket). 




Signature

*Spoiler*: __ 




non-senior member size
any effects
a black border




Thank you!


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll pick up on these now


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 23, 2008)

@Chillax:


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Helix8_


----------



## Pandemics (Oct 23, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Helix8_



Love it. Thanks!


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 23, 2008)

No problem


----------



## INSTA-KILL (Oct 24, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Helix8_



Thanks a bunch!!!
+reps.


----------



## Chillax (Oct 24, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @Chillax:


 
thanks, it looks awesome
- - - -


> I'm glad you like it.
> 
> You always give me hard stocks, Chillax


 


i'll rep extra then >:3


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm glad you like it.

You always give me hard stocks, Chillax.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 24, 2008)

But hard stocks make the finishing outcome more victorious yes?


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, they do. 

<3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2008)

*Red Sands and I would like to welcome to our team, Gamma Akutabi*

Good luck, mate and welcome aboard.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome, Gamma.

Now you can take the requests I'm too lazy to do.


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 25, 2008)

I would like a transparency set please.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Avatar
150x150
No border
Focus on the girl's face

Signature
Resize to make it suitable for a sig
No border
Get rid of the upper right side,I want the girl and the two pumpkins on the left side.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh gosh those poor pumpkins *___* Kumi you beast <3 

I'll do this one.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Takumi_


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 25, 2008)

OMG Thank you Hisa <333


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 25, 2008)

Yo!

I want to request a Sig and an Avy.

Stock: 

For the sig and avy, a resize is all that is needed, but if you want to play around with the pic, go right ahead.

Size: -
Avy: 150x150
Sig: Within Senior Boundries(550x500 is max)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi could I have this Transparentized please?



thanks Uzu-Chan <3


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok, I got it.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 25, 2008)

Rep+Cred.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey, can I get this so it fills the entire avvy space?



Will rep and cred


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 25, 2008)

You want me to stretch it out?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2008)

yes please. That would be great.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2008)

turn off your signature


and like this you mean?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2008)

Perfect! Thanks a ton!

EDIT: Whoops...need to spread some rep...it'll come, don't worry.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you Red Sands


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 25, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, I love it.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 25, 2008)

Uzumaki♥ said:


> Thank you Red Sands



I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2008)

Stock: Video Link
Size: Sig Sized Gif.?
Text: ////
Time: 3:09 - 3:31

thanks Uzu-Chan <3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll take it, but the sig limit is 16 seconds and thats 22 seconds

could you give me a shorter time?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmm. Ok could I have it from 3:09-3:20 then please?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 26, 2008)

sure but apparently something about converting it just won't take for bait on my PC for some reason

I'll see if I can bugger Gamma into doing this, if not, i'll see what i can do in a few hours <333


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2008)

. Ok I cant wait


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 26, 2008)

Avy for my website
Border-Yes
Stock-
Text-Kyubi
The text that are used in gameboy games and others if you are lost use any you have 
Size-100x100


----------



## Willy Wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

i just want a down size to 550x400 and a transparent of this


and for the avy if you could get a head shot but maybe with rounded edges then that would be perfect! <3


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2008)

Could I have a 150 x 150 avy and also resize the image so that it fits within the sig size limits, thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 26, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Avy for my website
> Border-Yes
> Stock-
> Text-Kyubi
> ...





♥Near said:


> i just want a down size to 550x400 and a transparent of this
> 
> 
> and for the avy if you could get a head shot but maybe with rounded edges then that would be perfect! <3





StrawHat4Life said:


> Could I have a 150 x 150 avy and also resize the image so that it fits within the sig size limits, thanks.


I'll be taking these three.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 26, 2008)

@ ^Vegeta^Two^:



@ ♥Near:




@ StrawHat4Life:




Cred + Rep plz.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ StrawHat4Life:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Very nice, thanks.


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again Hisagi 

Can you please turn this picture into a cool retro look avatar? No need to add effects,just play with the gradients  Make it a senior size avatar,thank you


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hai thar Kumi  here ya go


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 27, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Hai thar Kumi  here ya go



Amazing work,Hisa.Sorry to trouble you but can you brighten it up a bit? Sorry >__<


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## PlayStation (Oct 27, 2008)

Hisagi said:


>



Amazing work as always,Hisa  Thank you <3

EDIT : need to spread rep first :3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2008)

no problem


----------



## Willy Wonka (Oct 27, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> ♥Near:



thank very much! <3


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

It was no problem.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Could I have a set of this done please?



Can it be transparantized and can I just have Naruto then resized to fit a Normal Sig?

then the Avvy to be Around Narutos hand and boxers with a thin black border?

I am really sorry If that sounds like a lot 

Thanks In Advance Uzu-Chan <3


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

I got it.

I almost got caught looking at that pic. 

In school, atm.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2008)

. Good job you didnt get caught. you would of been done for looking at Soft Nudity in school .


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

Any kind of nudity would get me banned from the library at my school.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2008)

. Good job you didnt get caught then


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

@ Uzumaki?




@ Jimmy: 

I'll start yours in a bit.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2008)

Guess who loves you Red Sands 

Fuck I need to spread Rep


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

Who loves me? 

It's all right.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 27, 2008)

Red: Awesome, Cant Wait


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2008)

I do of course . My Naruto is now Ultra Sexy Thanks to you 

As soon as I can rep you I will


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2008)

can you make it small enough to fit as a sig its way too big


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2008)

Taking cause I need something to do.


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

Sure you can have them.

I have something I'm working on so I won't get started on them till later.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2008)

do you need me to do Jimmy's request or is that what you're working on?


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 27, 2008)

Yea, do his request please.

I'm working on something else.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks hisagi i really needed that i'll rep you A.S.A.P i must spread it out


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2008)

*St. Jimmy*


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey _Hisagi_, I have a request !

*Stock:*
*Type:* _Avatar_
*Size:* _125x125_
*Text:* _None_
*Other:* _The avatar should be focused on the head and neck portion [though if it still looks nice, you can do the whole body shot] of *Host Samurai* in the 4th panel of the page. If it's not too much of a hassle, can you color him? _

If so:
*Hair* - _Light-Blue Colors [Turquoise, etc.] _
*Eye* - _Dark-Blue Color [Cerulean, Cyan, etc.]_
*Face/Neck *- _Soft Peach Colors [Normal Human Skin Tone, Little Shadowing?]_
*Cigarette* - _Mostly White, Mix of Orange/Red & Black/Grey near the burning part of the cigarette.
*Suit* - Black [For Tie & Outer Suit] & White [Under-Shirt]_


*Stock:* 
*Type:* _Signature_
*Size:* _Suitable Signature Size_
*Text:* _On the bottom right hand corner, write *"ホスト侍"* in some type of anime or script font. _
*Other:* _Simple cut-out of *Host Samurai* so there is no need for the title. _


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope this is up to your expectations! and somehow i think I did something wrong for your avatar...


*Spoiler*: __ 








If this is what you wanted, remember to rep and credit


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I hope this is up to your expectations! and somehow i think I did something wrong for your avatar...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*EPIC.* Don't worry the avatar is good as it is, *Credit* given and *Rep* will be given when possible about to be given !


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I have a set of this stock? Avatar size is 150x150 on C.C. (green haired girl) and the sig can be any size, can be either transparent or non transparent, whatever you think will match. Thank you <3


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy halloweiners 





ugh tiny pic has been so stupid lately


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 28, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Happy halloweiners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Hisagi  *rep*

I shall be using it on Halloween day


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome

I'm torn between sharing a death note set with two others, or a bleach set, TTGL set, or a Claymore set

;D Enjoy~


----------



## Creator (Oct 29, 2008)

Can i make a request even though i am repsealed and cant give rep to the person who does my request?


----------



## Ayana (Oct 29, 2008)

May I have a request?
Avatar: 150 x 150
Stock:
Signature: transparent and resized for senior member
Stock:


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 29, 2008)

Of course Creator  


I'll take Anaya's request


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 29, 2008)

Sexy first picture was sexy xD


*Spoiler*: _Anaya PL_


----------



## Ayana (Oct 29, 2008)

I know!


And thank you!


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 29, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## Creator (Oct 29, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> Of course Creator



Awesome. 

Can i have this whole page colored please.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 29, 2008)

uhm

its just a page with the text of the URL


----------



## Creator (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry, here is the picture.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll do it, because apparently all my workers have jumped ship on me


----------



## Starrk (Oct 30, 2008)

They must be intimidated by your awesomeness.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 30, 2008)

No, FlameHazel isn't active due to studies, Gamma is pretty much just back up
and Red is holding a grudge against me for snapping at him for negging me "as a joke"


----------



## Creator (Oct 30, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I'll do it, because apparently all my workers have jumped ship on me



They do that. 

At the end the reason Vervex's shop went was because all her workers just went poof.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 30, 2008)

and she had a shitload of requests on the list 

and your page is done 


its kinda simple, sorry


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 31, 2008)

Avatar: 150 x 150



Signature: Does matter of size


*Spoiler*: __ 





Can you delete "CORD-X"?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 31, 2008)

can i have this cut to include only gaara and his "shadow" where his butt is  towards his legs? please remove (or cut away) the linkmesh logo. i kinda stole it. then kindly make it transparent... thankie!!! 

oh and uh, kindly also resize to 460 in height. thanks again!


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 31, 2008)

Here you are, I hope its okay



*EDIT: *its actually 468 in height, not too bad a difference


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 31, 2008)

oh it's perfect! pek

thanks a lot!


----------



## Creator (Oct 31, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> and she had a shitload of requests on the list
> 
> and your page is done
> 
> ...



Awesomeness to the max. 

Remind me to rep you in 3 months.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 31, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome!!! Thanks you!!!


----------



## Gecka (Nov 1, 2008)

May you curve the edges of this pic?



keep it original size please


----------



## Gecka (Nov 1, 2008)

purty fast there hisagi


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 1, 2008)

cause i already had photoshop open


----------



## ?? (Nov 1, 2008)

nvm, do your hw


----------



## Legend (Nov 2, 2008)

hey Hisagi&CO. could someone scale this to sig size its kinda big


----------



## Willy Wonka (Nov 2, 2008)

ello again halloweeney is over so i need a new set! 

I need a transparent for the image and it's rather big could you downsize it to about 550 (Width) x 400 (Height) please?


And for my avatar i need another transpartent and if you can maybe cut the image to a form of a butterfly(or sakura flower which ever is easiest <3) but if not then thats ok oh and i need a headshot and downsize of 125x125 (thats the max avy hight right? ._.)


-Please and thank you~ <33


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 2, 2008)

Taking both and doing them now


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _♥Near_


----------



## Willy Wonka (Nov 2, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _♥Near_



thank jou <333

crap i need to spread some rep first kay hisa?


----------



## Legend (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks again hisagi


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 2, 2008)

Just remember to credit, love 


no problem LOQ


----------



## Willy Wonka (Nov 2, 2008)

i wont mr. sparrow


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Nov 2, 2008)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 









Type: Avi
Size: 125 x 125
Text: On the first picture, can you put the word 'Lust' on it? The second one, 'Envy'. Third one, 'Wrath', and Fourth one 'Sloth' and after all the pictures, have it say 'These are a few of my worst sins'? ^^; If thats ok..
Other: Could you make it a moving avi, please? ^^; xD Oh and in the pictures, just use the face down to the neck please ^^; and thank you in advanced. *bows politely*


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 2, 2008)

Hope its to your liking


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 3, 2008)

twinny 
request taimz 

set pleasez



avvie: both 125x125 and senior size ta, i'll use the 150 one for later use
dotty border :3
and add some fab effects and stuff, be imaginative
and and and! resize the sig so it's not so massive yanno :3
thankies *huggles*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2008)

Could you make the image transparent, if its possible, but if it's not just add a border,  and for the avy (150 x 150) use the part with Kakashi and Obito, thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Take your pick_


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll try my best to do your render. 

I'll leave Irene to do Tatsubon's. 

Nvm, I was beat to it.


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 3, 2008)

shame on you red sands 
yeah only my twinny can do it


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Take your pick_



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 3, 2008)

*TatsuBon* <3


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 3, 2008)

Hisagi, a request please! Can you do a few variations? maybe something glittery/shiny like this?  

Stock:

avy: 150 x 150 (Nurse Yoko)

Sig: 500 x 500 

Borders: Dotted


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't care who does this... But if someone could do this, that'd be great.

If someone could take this:



and write "Hero of the sharingan" under "Hatake Kakashi" that would be great. (Same font would be great, but if that's impossible, I don't need it to be)

size: same
border: same 

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ I do. Thank you, Hisa! *hugs*


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 3, 2008)

Roma, neither Red or I can do your request how you want it  sorry



Glad you like it Cali

don't forget to rep me in four weeks


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Nov 3, 2008)

^_^ I wont forget!


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh....well can you just do it, but not glittery or sparkly?


----------



## Oppip (Nov 3, 2008)

Can anyone resize this avatar to 125x125 plz? And still keep the animation flowing?Also at the bottom of the avatar can you write The Beast Unleashed?


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll work on this in the morning


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 4, 2008)

hisagi
d'you know that i love you? pek

super fab!
thankies :3


----------



## Durge (Nov 4, 2008)

hey can you guys recolor this for me?

i want it the same color as it is but with out the lines going across it..

...if you don't under stand what i just asked then pm me

in other words i want it to be solid.


*Spoiler*: __ 



please keep it the same from going black to fading down to light gray.




~thanks


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 4, 2008)

is that Miata i spy?! 

but i don't understand what you mean Joey 
you mean the Line on the far left?


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 4, 2008)

The Observer said:


> I don't care who does this... But if someone could do this, that'd be great.
> 
> If someone could take this:
> 
> ...


not really much i can do with this you'd be better off using it as it is or just requesting a new set ^^


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome back from your unban Rein


----------



## Durge (Nov 5, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> is that Miata i spy?!
> 
> but i don't understand what you mean Joey
> you mean the Line on the far left?



you know what nvm about that image i just got a idea to fix it.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 5, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Hisagi, a request please! Can you do a few variations? maybe something glittery/shiny like this?
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Ugh, I didn't see the size. 

But, it's still fairly close. 




Took me 30 minutes to try to find the sparkly look.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 5, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Ugh, I didn't see the size.
> 
> But, it's still fairly close.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! It's awesome!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 5, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 6, 2008)

kindly isolate the puppy in the right, make transparent, and resize to 460 height? thanks a lot! pek


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 6, 2008)

Set please 



Borders : Thin black


----------



## Sasufag (Nov 6, 2008)

Well this is my request.
Size:Norma avatar size [GIF avatar]
Link: 
Time:1.00 - 1.03 Bush going uncle sam lothers on..

Thanks really much if you guys make it.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 6, 2008)

May I request an image re-sizing?



Could you resize it so that I can put it in my sig, with or without the gif i currently use?

Thanks!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 7, 2008)

If someone could create this beast set for me I would be forever grateful.


Type: A GIF for my avatar and a sig to boot.

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 



 Tsumi To Batsu From 1:23 to 1:27 and from 2:23 to 2:27




Size: Size of the sig is not important to me, as long as it's big enough to be seen clearly. Same with the avatar.
Color: I was thinking either a blue or a purple
Text: Yoshino and Doi; Opening The Twin Gates
IMPORTANT: Is it's impossible or too difficult to make the GIF easy too see while staying within sig limits, I can settle for a 125 X 125 avatar that matches the sig using the second pic.

If there's anything I'm missing or forgot or if there are any questions please feel free to PM me. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 7, 2008)

HISA-CHAN~! have a request for you.

Just a standard set will be fine. 125x125 for the avatar and a sig that is within the rules.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll take Hemingway's and Takumi's.

I can't do GIFs so the rest will have to wait.



Irvine Kinneas said:


> HISA-CHAN~! have a request for you.
> 
> Just a standard set will be fine. 125x125 for the avatar and a sig that is within the rules.



I'll take this one too.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 7, 2008)

@ Hemingway: 

I tried my best but the dog was pretty much blended into the background completely.



@ Takumi:

Here is your set. I lol'd. 




@ Irvine: 

Standard as you wanted.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 7, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Takumi:
> 
> Here is your set. I lol'd.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you,Red.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 7, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Sharada (Nov 8, 2008)

Would you mind coloring  for me?


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 8, 2008)

hey hisaaaagi, can i get a avy and a resize please? Can my avy be a GIF showin all the characters?



pm me when its ready

thanks hisagi-sama


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 8, 2008)

Sharada said:


> Would you mind coloring  for me?


You'll hav to wait with the GIF users.  I can't color either. 


Espada_Uno said:


> hey hisaaaagi, can i get a avy and a resize please? Can my avy be a GIF showin all the characters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be doing this.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 8, 2008)

@ Espada-Uno:


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 9, 2008)

thnx a lot , its brilliant!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 9, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 10, 2008)

Can I Get A Slideshow Avy For The Avy


----------



## April (Nov 10, 2008)

Red, or Hisagi-chan. pek

Make a sig with this plz?

dotted round border. Text to say *SasuSaku: Under the Same Sky*
any color I don't mind.

and an avy with this?

Dotted rounded border. Text to say: *One rainy day* any color also.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll do my best, LC.  I've never done a rounded dotted border. 

I'll do yours too, Jimmy.


----------



## April (Nov 10, 2008)

Or a dotted border, it doesn't have to be rounded, I don't mind any.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll try my best, but I'm in school atm. :3

I will get to work in a couple of hours.


----------



## April (Nov 10, 2008)

All right, I can wait.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I'm back from school so I'll be doing those two requests now. 

Wait, Jimmy, do you want that colored?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 10, 2008)

@ LC:




You like?


----------



## April (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG, Awesome!   pek

Thanks Red. pek

Can't rep you right now, Red, I ran out.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 10, 2008)

You're welcome. 

Anything for my LC. <3

It's ok, do it whenever you can.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 10, 2008)

You Can Color It, But It Dosent Need To Be


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 10, 2008)

That was the problem.  I can't color.  I'll do it in a bit.

Turn your sig off please.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok........


Whoops


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 10, 2008)

Couldn't make a GIF ava, the pic was too small.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey red. 

 I want a new set. 


Here's the pic


It's already rendered, I just need you to resize it and make a set out of it.  (Me being lazy atm) 

Make sure the avatar is 125x125, since i can't use 150x150 atm, lol. 

Please and thank you.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll remove the stuff on the corner.

Is that ok? :3


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, please.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 10, 2008)

Will do.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 10, 2008)

Is this to your liking bunny?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 10, 2008)

No problem. :3

come again.


----------



## Sharada (Nov 11, 2008)

Darn, when will Hisagi come back?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

I have no idea, I hope soon because I don't like to keep people waiting like this.

I sincerely apologize on her behalf for her momentary inactivity.


----------



## Akainu (Nov 11, 2008)

Can i get a set? 



I'd like a single-line border around the avatar. 

Also, can you please erase his shadow? Thanks.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 11, 2008)

Can I request for someone to add a dotted border around my avatar? That's all.



Sorry, but I'm only giving out rep for this one, no credit, if that's okay. 
_I mean I'm the one who made the avatar._ 
I just need help making that stupid dot border I keep having trouble with.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

@Akainu:

I'll take care of it.

@ZigZag:

I'll do it but give individual credit for the border, you can understand that we want to spread the word about our shops work.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 11, 2008)

*Avatar:


Spoiler:  





Size: 80 x 80






Signature:


Spoiler:  





Size: 480 x 180


*


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

@ Akainu:




@ ZigZag:



@ Bolt Crank: 

I'll try to do the avatar part but I'm not sure if I can. 

Also, Turn your sig off.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

@Bolt Crank:

I can't do the GIF resize, CS3 isn't good at those kinds of things.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 11, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ZigZag:
> 
> I'll do it but give individual credit for the border, you can understand that we want to spread the word about our shops work.



I actually was going to suggest in doing so. 

Also, you wouldn't happen to be nice enough to tell how you make a dot border or something close?  


Edit:


Red Sands said:


> @ ZigZag:



Thanks, I'll give credit for the border also.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

1. Open new document (6X6)
2. Zoom in as much as possible.
3. Fill two even vertical squares with black.
4. fill the other two with white.
5. Edit--->Define pattern

Now you have the pattern for the border. 

To use it as a border is a little different.

1. Make a new layer on top of your avatar or sig
2. Fill the layer with the pattern.
3. Zoom in as much as possible.
4. Cut out the unnecessary parts of the pattern that you might not want.

And you should have it.


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 11, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> 1. Open new document (6X6)
> 2. Zoom in as much as possible.
> 3. Fill two even vertical squares with black.
> 4. fill the other two with white.
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

If you have trouble with it, please pm me.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 11, 2008)

Can I ask for a set.  This one is for next week. 



Make the set transparent too. Put the shadow/reflection on it if you want to. Thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

Has it been 24 hours since you requested a set?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess so.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll do it in a second.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Too tired to do anything else.


----------



## Soldier (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello Lovelies. I request coloring/trans/resize. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I want the girl and the doll colored, the pillows and shnuff around it can be trans'd. MUCH LOVE!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 11, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again, Red.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 11, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Akainu (Nov 12, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Akainu:


 

Thanks. Sweet work.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 13, 2008)

trans set request
just her silhouette and shadow (maybe borders around the sig?)

*Spoiler*: __ 








reps and credits, thanks


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 13, 2008)

Will do when I get home from school.


----------



## Oppip (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd like to request a set please.
Here is the Image.

Avatar:125 x 125

Sig: 540 X 400

(You got to click on the image to make it bigger/smaller)


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 13, 2008)

Chillax: 




Oppip:


----------



## Oppip (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks! *reps and credits!*


----------



## Chillax (Nov 13, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Chillax:


 
sweet. thankyou verr verr much


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 13, 2008)

Damn it, I forgot you weren't a senior member, would you like me to resize the avatar?


----------



## Akainu (Nov 14, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Akainu:


 
For some reason my avatar is not transparent. Can you fix it Red?

I believe it's the size of it. I'm not a senior member in case you didn't know.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, yes.

I'll fix the size in a while.

Sorry, I forgot about the size.


----------



## Akainu (Nov 14, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Oh, yes.
> 
> I'll fix the size in a while.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot about the size.


 
No problem.

Thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2008)

Turn the sig off.



Fixed.


----------



## Legend (Nov 14, 2008)

could somebody make this a size enough for a sig


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Legend (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks a lot Red


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2008)

Could you make a 150 x 150 avy and make the sig transparent, thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, I got it.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2008)

Done.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 14, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering if you could resize this to sig size (non senior)



Thanks.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 15, 2008)

Can I have it transparent, with a suitable sig size, with no borders? (also no avatar). Thank you


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 15, 2008)

The Observer said:


> Hey, I was wondering if you could resize this to sig size (non senior)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.





Ema Skye said:


> Can I have it transparent, with a suitable sig size, with no borders? (also no avatar). Thank you



I will do these now.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 16, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> Damn it, I forgot you weren't a senior member, would you like me to resize the avatar?


 
ah lol, i was wondering why my ava had a white background. sure, i'd like that <3


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

@ The Observer:



@ Tara:



@ Chillax:


----------



## Chillax (Nov 16, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Chillax:


 
thanks, i'll rep when I get the chance :3


----------



## Sagara (Nov 16, 2008)

150 x 150 avy please. Rounded borders. Thank you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ The Observer:



Thanks. Repping.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

Sagara said:


> 150 x 150 avy please. Rounded borders. Thank you.


Doing now.


The Observer said:


> Thanks. Repping.


No problem.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 16, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Tara:



Thank you Red  *rep*


----------



## Oppip (Nov 16, 2008)

I would like a set please

Stock: 

Avatar:125x125

Sig:430x323

Other: Please take out those words at the top. The deviant art thing.
 And take out the symbol on the bottom right as well please.

Border:rounded border on the avatar.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

Oppip said:


> I would like a set please
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Night in South Beach

This.


----------



## Oppip (Nov 16, 2008)

Are you still able to do the request without removing the watermark?

Edit: Forgot to turn off sig sorry.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, turn off the sig.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 16, 2008)

I canceled my request, but did you get my pm Red?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, I got it, Roma.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok....pm or post in your shop if you want. Rep you later.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

@ Sagara:



@ Oppip:




I decided to make it look good.


----------



## Oppip (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you so much red! 

Edit: I can't rep you right now so i'll rep you later.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 16, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2008)

I want this as a sig, with transparency, and can you remove the text, thanks~


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 17, 2008)

Can you resize this for me to fit my signature, I'm too lazy to do it myself.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, I had a homework to do.

I'll get these done now.


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 17, 2008)

Hisagi and her little friends <3


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

Sadly she's been inactive for a while.  I've been taking care of her shop so it won't be shut down.

Sig off, plz.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 17, 2008)

i have a request, can someone Transparent this sig and put my name at the bottom in Vivaldi with the color red


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

@ Ennoea:



@ Zigzag:



@ bloosom.queen:


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 17, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Zigzag:



Thank you. 

Sorry, I need to spread my rep around before I can rep you again.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 17, 2008)

It's ok, turn your sig off, plz.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Set Please (3 Christmas Sets Fuck Yeah_ 



)]


----------



## bloosom.queen (Nov 18, 2008)

thank you red sands


----------



## Durge (Nov 19, 2008)

hey can you guys do a gif sig thats 20 seconds long? 


*Spoiler*: _if so_ 




Sig: i what from 0:01 to 0:21

stock for sig

Avy: 6:12 to 6:16

stock for avy


Size: i don't care on the size on the sig. and the avy 150 by 150.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 19, 2008)

The limit you put for the sig is too high, it would be too big for your sig.


----------



## Durge (Nov 19, 2008)

so you can't do it?

well thats fine i bet heero will do it .


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 19, 2008)

His sig limit is 14 seconds.

I see you edited.

I'll get on it as soon as possible.


----------



## Durge (Nov 19, 2008)

i know his is, but he sometimes bends the rules.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 20, 2008)

Request



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Extra: On Obito from the second square when he says "I'm... Dying...", also can I have one version colored and another one just the way it is. Thank you

*Sig*
Size: Any
Extra: The sig being a gif showing all the parts.

Thank you.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 20, 2008)

I can do them all but color.  Sorry.


To all unfilled requests:

I will get them done by the end of today, I've been incredibly busy and I now have time to get on PS.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 20, 2008)

@ Durge:


*Spoiler*: __ 






The avatar length did not match the video, fix that as soon as possible.




@ St. Jimmy:


*Spoiler*: __ 





I did the best I could do with such low quality stock.




@ Ema Skye:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Durge (Nov 21, 2008)

Red Sands said:


> @ Durge:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks alot red.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 21, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 22, 2008)

Can't erase text.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a request for a siggy 

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like this one, but if it is not a very good quality since it is so blurry then use this one:



Size: Hmmm...400Xwhatever is good, I do not want it to big ^^;;
Text: Brotherly Love~♥ (I do not need the heart or anything, if you can not do it ^^;;
Other: Make it as effecty as you want, I jsut have not had a sig from a shop in a long time @_@

And thank you for your time ^^


----------



## Chemistry (Nov 24, 2008)

Hisagi and her little friends :3


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Nov 24, 2008)

OMG! I love that siggy, thank you sooooooooooooooooo much pek


----------



## Oppip (Nov 24, 2008)

Transperent set please

Avatar:125x125
Sig:any size that fits *junior* limits please.
Textragonball Z, i want it under him please.
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



I would like Trunks to be transperent (The guy with the sword) (He is also the only guy in the image)

Here is the link:MCPS-PRS




*EDIT*: I changed the stock.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_ 








@Oppip: The tiny text makes it too hard for me.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 25, 2008)

I want 18:49-18:55 as a sig and around 18:57 on repeat for an avy(the face shot). 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed




senior member dimensions and such...thanks in advance


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 25, 2008)

Avy: 150 x 150 with a black rounded border

Sig: Put a rounded border.
Text: The Gunslinger 

Thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 25, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I want 18:49-18:55 as a sig and around 18:57 on repeat for an avy(the face shot).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





StrawHat4Life said:


> Avy: 150 x 150 with a black rounded border
> 
> Sig: Put a rounded border.
> Text: The Gunslinger
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Nov 26, 2008)

Sοra said:


> I'll be doing these.



Thanks for accepting my request


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is a long one (for hisagi) 

can you make me a 770x193 banner?
Can you make the edges rounded?

Have the ichigo and naruto in the front, then thier hollow and kyubi form in the back, or something that looks awesome...
You can use darker colors becuase i wanna use it on a dark background.

using these renders....






*Spoiler*: _you have to make these transparent_ 










Thanks Hisagi


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 26, 2008)

@ Oppip:




@ Simari-Chan:


----------



## Sima (Nov 26, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Simari-Chan:



Thanks so much, I'll rep when I can.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 26, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 26, 2008)

Simari-Chan said:


> Thanks so much, I'll rep when I can.



No problem and take your time.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 26, 2008)

No problem.

Turn your sig off.


----------



## Oppip (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry i accidently deleted my post i ment to say thanks but I see you know that.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Nov 26, 2008)

Stock: 
Type: avy and sig
Size: avy:150X220(i dont mind if its a bit off, as logn as it looks good), and sig:270X160(once again i dont mind if its a bit off)
Text: none

will rep when done.

edit: forgot to turn off sig T_T


----------



## Ironhide (Nov 26, 2008)

Transparency... Just the guy and resize to fit in a sig
150x150 Avatar w/ lack border of his face

Thank you


----------



## Ender (Nov 26, 2008)

Can you render out Zoro from this? (I'm assuming renders r the same as trans. right?)


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 27, 2008)

uchiha-clan said:


> Stock:
> Type: avy and sig
> Size: avy:150X220(i dont mind if its a bit off, as logn as it looks good), and sig:270X160(once again i dont mind if its a bit off)
> Text: none
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AndrewRogue (Nov 28, 2008)

thanx you!


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 28, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> A very simple transparent.



I'll do this.


----------



## Blinus (Nov 28, 2008)

*Kabuto Wood Request*

I wanna get a few laughs in the Kabuto fanclub, so here is my request.

I want a pic of Kabuto, Yamato Wood style. You know, the infamous guy.

Here's the stocks.





Thanx. Any problems, lemme know, I'll work to fix it.

Edit: Inspiration struck! Could someone also make a Yamato Wood version of my avatar?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll try my best on it.

Turn your sig off.


----------



## Ender (Nov 29, 2008)

I edited my request up above, just wanted to let u guys know incase u didn't notice  TY


----------



## Blinus (Nov 29, 2008)

About my request 3 posts up, I meant a Yamato-Wood version of my old avatar.

This one:


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 29, 2008)

Umm so....are you not going to do mine? Or did I miss it?

I apologize for the link...I don't know what's up with that.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm really sorry that requests are taking too long, but you really can't expect it to be a quick thing when the owner of the shop is gone.

I'll get to them when I finish the requests in my own shop, I've been really busy this week.

I will get these done, please be patient.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 29, 2008)

It's just that Gamma quoted it and then I didn't see anything..


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 29, 2008)

I noticed that, which is why I didn't do it.

Sorry for making you wait so long.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello. I was wondering if I could work here 

(as a prove that I *know* how to do stuff, I left my sig on)


----------



## Blinus (Nov 29, 2008)

Sοra said:


> I'm really sorry that requests are taking too long, but you really can't expect it to be a quick thing when the owner of the shop is gone.
> 
> I'll get to them when I finish the requests in my own shop, I've been really busy this week.
> 
> I will get these done, please be patient.



Take all the time you need, we're lucky to have someone who uses their own time to help us.


----------



## Blinus (Nov 29, 2008)

When can I turn my sig on again?

Edit: Oh bugger, double post, sorry.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok I checked the last couple of posts.

This is the list I've made and I will be doing these requests personally, not Gamma.

1. The Faint Smile
2. ENDER3000
3. Benjamin Linus


As for your request to be a worker, Dragon of Black Sands, we do not need new workers right now.


----------



## Blinus (Nov 30, 2008)

If I could rep you again so soon I would.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry about the long wait people, but I've had homework and my own shop to worry about. 

I'll have these done though.


----------



## Gary (Nov 30, 2008)

I didn't think this shop was still going on without irene here.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 30, 2008)

I was asked to help out while she was gone.

Unfortunately, it's overwhelming me.


----------



## Gary (Nov 30, 2008)

D:
That reminds me, what   happened to her?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 30, 2008)

Internet connection is disconnected.

She also said something about not getting it back but I thought she was just kidding.


----------



## Gary (Nov 30, 2008)

She better get it back.I'd help if I could. But I have no skills in these things


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 30, 2008)

It's ok, I can handle it, it would just take me a while with two shops.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 30, 2008)

, ok, It doesnt matter, But I am going on vacations soon, thats why I offered myself. But anyway, if you need help, just PM me


----------



## Ayana (Nov 30, 2008)

Stock:


Avatar: 150 x 150
Sig: transparent for senior member


----------



## Sima (Nov 30, 2008)

Got another request.


Avy: 125x125

Sig: within junior limits


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 30, 2008)

@ The Faint Smile:

Something is wrong with the video, I can't use it on VD.

Give me a different link to use.

@ ENDER3000:


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 30, 2008)

@ Benjamin Linus:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I tried my best, my first time doing the whole YamatoWOOD thing.




I made the seizure one for lulz.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah, I was wondering if there was a problem.  What sites are good to use?


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 30, 2008)

Youtube would be good.

I would have had it done if the link worked, I spent 2 hours trying to fix it.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh damn I'm sorry...reps for the effort so far.

Will be back soon with a proper link.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 30, 2008)

No, it's fine, you had to wait longer it was only fair I would put in some effort.

Ok, I'll wait while I do those other requests.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, for the avy I want 5:39-5:41 on repeat...so it looks like the scale is going back and forth.  150x150
Secede - Leraine

Then for the sig, I want 8:54-8:59
Secede - Leraine

Make it as big as you can I guess..

Ok, thanks again


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 30, 2008)

@ Ayana:


*Spoiler*: __ 








@ The Faint Smile:

Doing that one now.


----------



## Red Sands (Nov 30, 2008)

@ The Faint Smile:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blinus (Nov 30, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Benjamin Linus:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Love 'em, thanx!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 30, 2008)

Stock:


Transparency, leave the guy and the words "I Lost" "Utterly" 
Sig size, thnxs.


----------



## Ayana (Dec 1, 2008)

Sοra said:


> @ Ayana:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you so much!


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Sima (Dec 1, 2008)

I know this request shop is a bit backed up...but it seems I was skipped over....


was there something wrong with the request or the stock I gave?


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 1, 2008)

Simari-Chan said:


> I know this request shop is a bit backed up...but it seems I was skipped over....
> 
> 
> was there something wrong with the request or the stock I gave?



I'll do it.


----------



## Sima (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, okay


Thanks.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Sima (Dec 1, 2008)

Uhm...sorry to bother you again...but thats not exactly what I had in mind.

for the avy I kinda wanted at Head shot of Naruko, 

and for the sig I just wanted the picture a bit wider...but still with in the junior user range, with a good border.


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't worry Gamma, I have the set made.

I'll post it when I get back.

Also I'll be stopping my request making on this thread. It seems Hisagi wont be returning for quite sometime and I see no reason to keep working here.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








@Sora: I didn't see your post until I had finished with this one.


----------



## Sima (Dec 1, 2008)

Sοra said:


> Don't worry Gamma, I have the set made.
> 
> I'll post it when I get back.
> 
> Also I'll be stopping my request making on this thread. It seems Hisagi wont be returning for quite sometime and I see no reason to keep working here.



I would understand why you would stop takin' request here, I talked to Hisagi last night and she is having trouble getting her net' back.

Well I'll use the one Gamma made me until I see the one you made, then I'll pick which ever one I like better kay?


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll post it in a while.

I guess I'll keep working, I have a lot of homework so I won't do them very quickly. It isn't easy doing this and handling my school stuff.

I'll try my best until Hisagi returns.

And turn your sig off.


----------



## Sima (Dec 1, 2008)

Take your time.

I totally understand that, plus you have a request shop of your own. All that work could be potentially overwhelming.

I'm sure she will return whenever she can.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool, thanks a bunch.

I'll rep you again when I can


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2008)

THnx Gamma, can't rep you yet tho, I'll rep as soon as possible.


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 1, 2008)

Sanji vs Ichigo

Reposting my request


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Willy Wonka (Dec 1, 2008)

hello  tis the festive season and that calls for a festive set! 
nothing to fancy just a transparts oh and a head shot avy of deidara if you would please


----------



## Jimin (Dec 3, 2008)

Gimme a cool set on this. The rest is up to you. Ava 150x150, Sig vertical. The rest is up to you.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a request for a set 

Avi:
150X150
Text: Happy Holidays♥
Border 
Stock: 
Other: Make it as effecty as you want ^^

Sig:
About as big as my current sig ^^ 400X250(or more)
Rounded Boarder
Stock: 
Other: Again make it as effecty as you want ^^ I am excited to see what you do 

And thank you for your time :3


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 3, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Gimme a cool set on this. The rest is up to you. Ava 150x150, Sig vertical. The rest is up to you.



*Spoiler*: __ 









Mail Jeevas said:


> I have a request for a set
> 
> Avi:
> 150X150
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 3, 2008)

Willy Wonka said:


> hello  tis the festive season and that calls for a festive set!
> nothing to fancy just a transparts oh and a head shot avy of deidara if you would please



I got this one.


----------



## Willy Wonka (Dec 3, 2008)

all right thank you sora


----------



## Red Sands (Dec 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Willy Wonka (Dec 5, 2008)

Sοra said:


> *Spoiler*: __



it's so cute thank you! <3
oh i can't rep you right now sorry


----------



## Ayana (Dec 7, 2008)

Avatar: 150 x 150
Sig: Transparent for senior member
Stock:


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 7, 2008)

Ayana said:


> Avatar: 150 x 150
> Sig: Transparent for senior member
> Stock:




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ayana (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Nejisuke (Dec 8, 2008)

Can you make that please trans  :

BUT PLEASE WITH THE COOL SNOW EFFECTS ON THE WEAPONS^^


----------



## Gecka (Dec 18, 2008)

Can you curve the corners please?


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## Gecka (Dec 19, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Yes I can



                    .


----------



## Gecka (Dec 19, 2008)

Sankyu         .


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 19, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Got a huge request
> Size 140x 35
> 
> Text-Newbie
> ...



The "Stinker" pic is gone.


----------



## Ayana (Dec 20, 2008)

Avatar: 150 x 150
Sig: Transparent for senior member
Stock:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 20, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The "Stinker" pic is gone.



srry


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ayana (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks. The avatar is beautiful!
But whre's the transparent?


----------



## Durge (Dec 22, 2008)

ok i just want a avy made from this youtube vid.

Stock:Link

Size: 150X150

from 1:27 to 1:31.

Thanks


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 22, 2008)

SENIOR SIZED TRANSPERANT SET


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2008)

Could I have this Trans'd Please?



Thanks ^^


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks ill use it after christmas


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 











150 x 150 avatar w/black border of Itachi's face on all three pics


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ironhide_


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jan 1, 2009)

i need a transpartent, i don't care to much where it says applebunny or for the tree. also a downsize of 550x400 would be nice and an avy of both there heads please and thank you.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Willy Wonka_


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jan 3, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Willy Wonka_



thank you! <3


----------



## Ayana (Jan 4, 2009)

Avatar: 150 x 150
Sig: resize this pic for a senior member and curve the corners
Stock:


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_


----------



## Ayana (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Nirvash (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a request,






I was wondering if anyone could please make put the picture of Huckabee in the spot where it says "2012-2020" in the stock picture and have it like the other president's pictures in the stock picture(black & white, and could you get rid of the grey-ish line that’s beside the president’s pictures). 

Also,  can I get one that's normal size and one that's 1200x1200. I would really appreciate this.


~ Thank you very much Gamma Akutabi!


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 18, 2009)

Request

*Avatar*

Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Have the Avatar show both of their faces like a split screen

Thank you.


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you Gamma *credit*


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2009)

Request


*Stock* 
*Avatar:* Size for a normal member, zoomed in on the person's face

*Signature:* Size for a normal member, whole picture


Thank you!


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The Observer_


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you very much. Credit shall be given.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 24, 2009)

Hisagi, you should add more things as examples of your work :/. Some of them has been deleted by photobucket.


----------



## Ayana (Jan 26, 2009)

Avatar: 150 x 150
Sig: resize this pic for a senior member and curve the corners
Stock:


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 27, 2009)

Ayana said:


> Avatar: 150 x 150
> Sig: resize this pic for a senior member and curve the corners
> Stock:



This one


----------



## Ayana (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you like this pic? Because I love it!


----------



## C-Moon (Jan 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Ayana_


----------



## Ayana (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Nejisuke (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey can i have this please trans: 

But please with the cool effeckts on lucario  ^-^


----------



## Willy Wonka (Feb 4, 2009)

I just want it downsized to the 125x125 (the maximum avy hieght) with rounded off edges (no boreder)


Downsize it to 550 (Width) x 400 (Height) no trans on it though  thank you


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Willy Wonka (Feb 5, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


>



thank you!


----------



## Nejisuke (Feb 5, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


>



Do you forgott my request, i still wait^^


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 5, 2009)

I've tried doing the trans and it's not a good look. Do you have another picture?


----------



## Nejisuke (Feb 6, 2009)

no sorry, give it to me let me see it^^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Hisagi (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll take this. if i can get on the comp tomorrow, i'll give it to ya then, if not, sunday or monday


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 7, 2009)

Only an avatar from it. 150x150 with borders too. Thank you


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you~ and to answer your question no


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 11, 2009)

having trouble getting Jimmy's done. I'll have HH's done by Friday if i can get on but no promises


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 16, 2009)

Hisagi, since you are not doing well i'm asking Red to do it, k? Plus it will lighten the work load....unless you've started on it. If so, pm me.


----------



## Pontago (Feb 17, 2009)

Stock: 
Type: sig
Size:400X250 ish?
Text: Pish Poshin'
Other: colorful border?
         flowers somewhere, just colorful playful looking


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 25, 2009)

Kuzu I will do yours and PM it to you

its fruitless to try keeping this place open while I don't have internet access. I'm having it closed until I get my own internet up and running again. Thanks for the support everyone


----------



## vervex (May 15, 2009)

Reopened as requested  just remind me in a few days to change the title back


----------



## Kelsey (May 15, 2009)

Awesome your open again .
Can I have set please? Trans'd and resized then a 150x150 Ava? 

Stock

Thanks x


----------



## Morphine (May 15, 2009)

Trans + ava 150 x 150 around her breasts  Cred + rep.
​


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 15, 2009)

Sig and Avatar please. 150x150 avatar and a 550x250 sig.


----------



## Dash (May 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp3ruFg06nc[/YOUTUBE]





Time: 1:17 - 1:23
120 x 120 pixels GIF avatar (HD prefered). Thanks in advance


----------



## C-Moon (May 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine, God of Shinobi and St. Jimmy_ 














Dash said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The filesize is much too big for a Junior Member(which is only 100k).


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2009)

Gamma, my man, thanks a ton for all your help 



Whips♥ said:


> Awesome your open again .
> Can I have set please? Trans'd and resized then a 150x150 Ava?
> 
> Stock
> ...


I'll do yours now, babe.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2009)

You mind taking a gif avatar request


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2009)

Sure, I'll get to it after I've finished Whips


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2009)

Never mind 

Anyways, you accepting workers?


----------



## Sima (May 15, 2009)

I got a request for you Hisa-doll.

Sig;- Do what you'd like with it, I would need a border around it, and it needs to be within senior limits.



Avy; 150x150, a head shot with a nice border.




Thanks Love.


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Never mind
> 
> Anyways, you accepting workers?


If we get overloaded I'll call you, Sweets.


Sayu Yagami said:


> I got a request for you Hisa-doll.
> 
> Sig;- Do what you'd like with it, I would need a border around it, and it needs to be within senior limits.
> 
> ...


Taking now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2009)

Mmk, will do.


----------



## Romanticide (May 15, 2009)

Hisa, if you cannot do the request i pmed you that is fine....since you have been busy....


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2009)

*Whips♥*

*Spoiler*: __ 












Roma, I'll do it before I start on Sima's okay? I'm sorry, I really should have done it sooner


----------



## Romanticide (May 15, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Whips♥*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 
It's ok, just wanted to remind you.


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2009)

Wasn't sure what to do with it, babe.

*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_


----------



## Cjones (May 15, 2009)

Manga coloring request

Stock: Eindhoven furious at Robben's United visit (The bottom panel with Nagato's face)
Type: Sig
Size: 450x350
Text: N/A
Other: N/A

(Just in case you need a reference Q shigan)


----------



## Sima (May 15, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_



Love it

Thanks so much Hisa-love.


----------



## Romanticide (May 15, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Wasn't sure what to do with it, babe.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_
> 
> ...


----------



## Dash (May 15, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> The filesize is much too big for a Junior Member(which is only 100k).



Damn, what do I need to change to make it work?


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Manga coloring request
> 
> Stock: Forehead, Nia, Shimon and Lord Genome. (The bottom panel with Nagato's face)
> Type: Sig
> ...


Now that i've read the chapter, i realized I need to alter something, Gimme a moment

EDIT; there, now it doesn't look so funny


----------



## Cjones (May 15, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Now that i've read the chapter, i realized I need to alter something, Gimme a moment
> 
> EDIT; there, now it doesn't look so funny



Actually I was wondering if you could make his hair red?


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2009)

Sure no problem 

EDIT:


----------



## Cjones (May 15, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Sure no problem
> 
> EDIT:



 Thanks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2009)

Avatar please: Link
4:23 - 4:26

Black and white border, senior sized


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2009)

Smallville? Seriously?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2009)

Yes, I know 

Thankies


----------



## Hisagi (May 15, 2009)

Glad you like it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2009)

I thought it was going to last a bit longer though 

But I can go with it


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2009)

Naruto Shippuden Episode 109 Discussion *stream links*
Sig: Any size (w/e best quality is) 1:29-1:41
Avy: 150x150 0:39-0:41 
Black border on both


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Hisagi .


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine, God of Shinobi and St. Jimmy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! Repped and credited.
​


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 16, 2009)

Stock: link
Type: Ava
Size: Max ava size for senior member. For the ava I just want his face and the surrounding area though. Border please.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Sky (May 16, 2009)

hi Hisagi, you know why im here dont u?


----------



## Hisagi (May 16, 2009)

Tell the boss I only need two more days. Please! I got a wife and four kids to feed 



Doing Sharkey's Request now
GKane will be next, though I need a different image, as i get a 403 when clicking on the link given to me


----------



## Hisagi (May 16, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> _here_
> Sig: Any size (w/e best quality is) 1:29-1:41
> Avy: 150x150 0:39-0:41
> Black border on both



Here you are


----------



## Dash (May 16, 2009)

Same video, just change it to 1:20-1:22. That is enough for a junior member?


----------



## Hisagi (May 16, 2009)

Turn off your signature and I'll see what I can do.

EDIT:
best you're gonna get


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 16, 2009)

The dude in 150 x 150 black border avy please


----------



## Hisagi (May 16, 2009)

> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /gamespot/images...0screen003.jpg was not found on this server.



and haven't you already requested this in another shop?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 16, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> and haven't you already requested this in another shop?



I did but he's back online now so it's all cool.


----------



## Sine (May 16, 2009)

your a sexy person. thanks


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 16, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Tell the boss I only need two more days. Please! I got a wife and four kids to feed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How Bar?a won this Liga

There you go


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 16, 2009)

I love you


----------



## Sky (May 16, 2009)

hey Hisagi, make mi a maka ava pls... any stock will do..


I uninstalled my photoshop..


----------



## Hisagi (May 16, 2009)

Oh smart 


I used one of my favorite Maka fanarts, enjoy


----------



## Cjones (May 16, 2009)

Another Manga coloring request

Stock: Gurren solos (The first panel on the right with Nagato's face)
Type: Avi
Size: 125x125
Text: N/A
Other: N/A

Red hair like before plz. Also if it's too small tell me so I can find another picture


----------



## Hisagi (May 16, 2009)

Colourings of any kind are limited to once a week [five business days] Sorry sweets


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 16, 2009)

Set plox

Link

Avatar
4:58-5:00

Sig
5:27-5:45, or somewhere around there, if that's too long. 

Senior sized with black and white borders, and high quality if possible


----------



## Cjones (May 16, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Colourings of any kind are limited to once a week [five business days] Sorry sweets



Alright I'll come to ya again after the week is up.


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nilhius_ 








*Spoiler*: _Kizaru_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2009)

pek

*Credits Hisaburger *


----------



## Grimmjow (May 17, 2009)

Hey Irene 

Can you do my request in Stef shop. I would post it here put I'm on my phone. I'll delete the post in his shop.

You can post it here.
Double rep if you do it. <3


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2009)

I'll do it for ya Dani <3

EDIT: snap thats a little complicated. I'll need my trackball for that, give me til tomorrow and I'll have it done.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 17, 2009)

It's ok take your time. <3

I'll rep once now.


----------



## Sky (May 17, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Oh smart
> 
> 
> I used one of my favorite Maka fanarts, enjoy



thx dude... nao I need to DL CS 4


----------



## Tenryuken (May 17, 2009)

Hisagi-Chan,


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]WBTSLNfFj_M[/YOUTUBE]




If it's possible a 150x150(as an avatar) gif from Capone at 01:11 till 01:13.
And a 550x500(as sig) gif from Kizaru at 05:01 till 05:03.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 17, 2009)

Hisagi, could ya do me lil sumthin-sumthin? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_ciZ1uJ07U[/YOUTUBE]
Could you make a sig (200 height x 250 width) and avy (150 x 150) of 0:29 - 0:40. If that isn't possible can you do it from 0:29 to the next best thing, plz?




Much appreciated.


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2009)

I 550x500 is a little big, as the video isn't even that big in dimensions. 

I'll get to work on the avatar and you get back to me on the signature size.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 17, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I 550x500 is a little big, as the video isn't even that big in dimensions.
> 
> I'll get to work on the avatar and you get back to me on the signature size.



OK thx a lot. 
About the sig part, the bigest possible for you.


----------



## Hisagi (May 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Tenryuken_ 










*Spoiler*: _Lance Vance_ 




You didn't give me a time for an avatar, and nothing in the time for sig looks like avatar material so i used the two seconds before your sig. Hope you don't mind :]


----------



## Tenryuken (May 17, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tenryuken_



*Spoiler*: _Tenryuken_ 





Thx a lot, I love you.


----------



## Sine (May 17, 2009)

gif avvy of this doable?
150x150
white border


----------



## cheshire cat (May 18, 2009)

Hisagi can you make a sig for this? Trans as well. 



Thanks so much~pekpek


----------



## Lance Vance (May 18, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lance Vance_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank's that's great, but can you make the avy the same as the sig, plz?


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2009)

shiner said:


> gif avvy of this doable?
> 150x150
> white border




average border -------- white border 


Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Hisagi can you make a sig for this? Trans as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much~pekpek


This what you mean? Or you want something funky done to it?



Lance Vance said:


> Thank's that's great, but can you make the avy the same as the sig, plz?



The quality is horrible because I had to lower the color selection so much to make it fit


----------



## Grimmjow (May 18, 2009)

Did you forget about mine Irene?


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2009)

Nor I'm actually working on it now Dani


----------



## Grimmjow (May 18, 2009)

No rush Irene just wondering.


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2009)

Am I doin' it rite? <3


----------



## Grimmjow (May 18, 2009)

Looks good Irene thank you. <3

I have to spread again but credit now.

Edit: Can you make it alittle smaller like 300 x whatever you had it.


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2009)

Sure, like this?


----------



## Grimmjow (May 18, 2009)

Perfect Irene. <3


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Durge (May 18, 2009)

hisagi i'll work here.

if you want....


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2009)

Random color fun, if you want something more serious lemme know.






I'll call you if i need help Joe, always


----------



## Durge (May 18, 2009)

is that no or a yes!? D:


----------



## Hisagi (May 18, 2009)

That's a "I'm content for now, so no, but yes if i ever get overpiled"

you're a stand-by, so to speak


----------



## cheshire cat (May 18, 2009)

Thanks so much Hisagi.pek


----------



## Lance Vance (May 19, 2009)

It's fine, thank you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if you could make a transparency of my sig if your not to busy. Please


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2009)

Set please, Hisagi-chan.  Sig - senior size. Ava 150 x 150. Add effects of your liking. Cred + Rep.
​


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (May 19, 2009)

Set please

Please add effects and make it awesome in whatever way you like. Senior member size. 

I'll rep + give credit


----------



## S (May 19, 2009)

Set please, Hisagi chan. Senior size


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 








*Spoiler*: _Dracule Mihawk_ 








*Spoiler*: _fato_ 








Thank you all for waiting so patiently. If there is any changes you'd like made, please let me know.


----------



## S (May 19, 2009)

Wow thank you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2009)

Set request, 

Link
Avatar - 2:01 - 2:03/4
Sig - 2:01 - 2:13

Senior sized with black and white borders, in best quality you can get it, thanks <3


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2009)

I should refuse you, since you didn't use the last set I made you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2009)

I did, but Stone Cold trolled my fandom 

I'm saving the Kizaru set for another tiem


----------



## Hisagi (May 19, 2009)

Okay I'll make it but it will have to wait a bit hun.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2009)

I can wait, no problem for me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2009)

AWESOME! Way cool Hisagi. I appreciate this


----------



## Solaela (May 20, 2009)

Can you make a set of this please? like the one I have if that's ok but not as fancy.... like jimmy's set.. EDIT: so it just shows yoko and not the words please


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

So you want a Render, blade? Sure thing.


----------



## Gecka (May 20, 2009)

avatar only

150x150 please


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

404 not fucking found Devon!

reup to imageshack or something


----------



## Gecka (May 20, 2009)

Click here to go to the main meme page.

how bout noa?


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

Mucho better. Getting onto these now, since I now have nothing to pretend to be distracted by


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _nightblade_ 










Darth I'll do yours tommorrow


----------



## Gecka (May 20, 2009)

oh happy dayz


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Sima (May 20, 2009)

Hisa~<3

Sig;- Do what you want with it, just make it with in senior limitations, and put a nice border about it.



Avy;- I just need a head shot of Nelliel in this pic please~, 150x150( I know I have the same avy that I am requesting, but its a crappy one that I made in paint, and I wish for a Hisa pro one<3 xD)


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Darth Nilius_ 










*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2009)

Win, win, WIN <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2009)

The sig is a bit too fast though. Could you slow it down?


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

Does this look any better?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2009)

I can go with it, thanks babe. <3


----------



## Sima (May 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sayu Yagami_



Thanks Bunches love.


----------



## Solaela (May 21, 2009)

AWESOME! thanks hisa! *goes to rep ASAP* EDIT: need to spread rep...


----------



## Morphine (May 21, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_



It is very pretty Hisa-chan! Thank you! Repped.

​


----------



## Kelsey (May 21, 2009)

Can I have a set of this please Hisa-chan? 

Stock


----------



## Hisagi (May 21, 2009)

Whips, your request was so easy {sarcasm} 

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 










Toua I'll have to do yours later, as I can't seem to remember my MU password.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2009)

You don't really need an account to download though. Unless it's the 1 minute wait that's killing you 

But sure, I don't mind waiting. Take your time!


----------



## Hisagi (May 21, 2009)

Oh that's right, I could do that too, huh? I forgot that.

I'll get to it now then.


EDIT: Huzzah, I remembered my password.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2009)

I'm getting my hopes up 

I suspect you'll have trouble with the ava, just give me a shout if so


----------



## Hisagi (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, the avatar limit is three seconds; or five, but that's pushing it.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2009)

Alright, is it possible for you to take a screenshot at 17:22 and only use a still image? Add a border and possibly some effects perhaps?


----------



## Berry (May 21, 2009)

Sig: Transparency of Luffy please!

Size: slightly larger 



Cheers


----------



## Hisagi (May 21, 2009)

Toua said:


> Alright, is it possible for you to take a screenshot at 17:22 and only use a still image? Add a border and possibly some effects perhaps?


Sure thing


Berry said:


> Sig: Transparency of Luffy please!
> 
> Size: The same!
> 
> ...



The image isn't showing up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2009)

I know this might not be a Challenge but could you combine 3 images and make them transparent?



*Spoiler*: __ 











 And the Neji in my sig?

 Neji behind her to her left and Kuma behind her to her right? Even if you need to scale it down a little.


 Please.


----------



## Hisagi (May 21, 2009)

I could, but I need artist consent for the Halibel image

and please put them in spoiler tags.


----------



## Berry (May 21, 2009)

All better now!


----------



## Hisagi (May 21, 2009)

Okay Toua something is up with that video; once i open it into any media player or frame catcher, the whole program freezes until its done playing, and then it closes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2009)

I did ask him. In my public profile he said yes. I hope these help

Naruto Archetypes

Naruto Archetypes


----------



## Jon Snow (May 22, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Okay Toua something is up with that video; once i open it into any media player or frame catcher, the whole program freezes until its done playing, and then it closes.



Did you try to convert it before opening it? I hear SUPER is a good program for that.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 22, 2009)

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: A slideshow gif showing all 4 faces

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: None
Extra: A transparency with one a text saying 'K-ON!' and another one with the text

Thank you~


----------



## Hisagi (May 22, 2009)

Let me know if you want anything changed

*Spoiler*: _Tara_


----------



## Sine (May 22, 2009)

link: In PikaCB Convo #73, Jeanne humps YOU too :B
size: 150x150
time: 2:31 - 2:34 (jus the close up)
border: white

please :x


----------



## Un-Chan (May 22, 2009)

SPAMMIN UR SHOP HISAGI


----------



## Ema Skye (May 22, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tara_



Thanks Hisagi <3 *rep*


----------



## Hisagi (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Shiner_


----------



## Sine (May 22, 2009)

sex 

but isn't 688307 bytes too big. its not useable?


----------



## Hisagi (May 22, 2009)

I dunno

let me check it for myself, if it is, i'll fix it. Free of charge

edit: lol yeah, its... a little to big  I had to cut the frame size in half


----------



## Un-Chan (May 22, 2009)

^ for a second, i thought that was porn

/shot'd

THESE MEDS MAKE ME UBER-HIGH, HISAGI


----------



## Hisagi (May 22, 2009)

UNA I NEED YOU IN MY PANTS KTHNX


----------



## Un-Chan (May 22, 2009)

IF YOU CAN GET ME A TAXI; I'M TOO FREAKED THE FUCK OUT TO DRIVE ILLEGALLY


----------



## Hisagi (May 22, 2009)

YAHOO, GET ON EET


----------



## Un-Chan (May 22, 2009)

WE GOIN' SEXTING?
YEAHMAN

you got my nu e-mail?


----------



## Hisagi (May 22, 2009)

add me, savvy. I'm still unafreak212

 no more spammin here, babe, we're making my shop look bad lol


----------



## Un-Chan (May 22, 2009)

kk. ;D

but how can your shop look bad when i'm helping you spam? :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2009)

Alrite, I have a request. 

Stock: 
Type: Avatar and Sig, Borderless with the corners cut, if you don't know what I mean just ask.
Size: 150x150 avatar, and the sig max signature size it can be.
Text:No text
Other:I want the avatar to be of the black hair girls face(The bottem one), while the the rest of the picture the signature.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2009)

So I guess that was a no to me then? I won't mind either way.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 23, 2009)

HISAGI, I ACTUALLY HAVE A REQUEST. 8D
and you better do it right this time or i'll pimpslap you

0:47-0:49
senior avatar
no border
no transition between beginning and end

if you can't do it, it's okay <3


----------



## Jon Snow (May 23, 2009)

*feels totally ignored also* 

but yeah srsly, SUPER converts


----------



## Pepper (May 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The stock_ 











Type: Set
Signature: Within limits, tranparent, only Joker and Harley
Avatar: 150x150, Harley's face, thin black border, prettyful

Will give loff.


----------



## Kelsey (May 23, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Whips, your request was so easy {sarcasm}
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks :ho. Your awesome Hisa-Chan


----------



## Hisagi (May 23, 2009)

*Chores:*

VastoLorDae ✓
[*]Toua 
Un-chan ✓
Aizen Sosuke ✓
Pepper ✓
Lance Vance ✓
I'll be starting on these now. Thank Gods for Saturdays ​
Toua, try as I might, I can't convert your video, nor capture frames. and the SUPER converter or what not you suggested, is a mere DVD burner. I'm sorry I could not do your request. I suggest Heero's GIF Request Shop.


----------



## Hisagi (May 23, 2009)

Okay mummy I finished my chores, can I go to the Derby now?


*Spoiler*: _Un-chan_ 





You wanted the fish muffin, right?




*Spoiler*: _Aizen Sosuke_ 










*Spoiler*: _Pepper_ 




You're not a senior member yet so I made you a 125x125 avatar as well




​


----------



## Un-Chan (May 23, 2009)

mmm. fish muffin.
ilu<3

gotta spread


----------



## Sephiroth (May 23, 2009)

Thanks Hisagi, looks like you found another picture that I found as well to use as your set.


----------



## Hisagi (May 23, 2009)

Danbooru is our friend <3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2009)

Awesome Hisagi! Ma my trust never waiver.


 sorry for the edit, but could you make Nejii a bit bigger?


----------



## Cjones (May 24, 2009)

Stock: 
Type: Sig
Size: 400/350
Text: N/A

Coloring Request

I would like the bottom two panels with Pain and Tsunade to be colored. Couldn't find a better one.


----------



## Pepper (May 24, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Okay mummy I finished my chores, can I go to the Derby now?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Un-chan_
> ...



I love it. Loff given.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 24, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I forgot to turn off my sig


----------



## Morphine (May 24, 2009)

I loved your last set very much. So I am back and requesting. Stock Do whatever you like, just keep it senior sized. Cred + Rep. And I hope you like the stock.
​


----------



## Zoidberg (May 24, 2009)

I'd like a standard sized sig for this one, and a 140X140 avatar of Kizaru's face.


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Sorry, I forgot to turn off my sig


I finished it already, hun.  its after Peppers


Morphine said:


> I loved your last set very much. So I am back and requesting. Stock Do whatever you like, just keep it senior sized. Cred + Rep. And I hope you like the stock.
> ​





battlerek said:


> I'd like a standard sized sig for this one, and a 140X140 avatar of Kizaru's face.



Getting started on these now.

The coloring I started but its on my other computer.


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2009)

Let me know if you want anything changed.


*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 










*Spoiler*: _battlerek_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2009)

*bows non stop*


----------



## Willy Wonka (May 24, 2009)

'ello lovies <3

I just need this to be transparent, and if you could maybe put a dotted boarder around it please? <3


annd this one only needs to be transparent <3


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2009)

I assume you didn't want it resized


----------



## .:Mario:. (May 24, 2009)

hi, could u make me a set with this picture:



i want the pic with rounded borders and resized in sig size and could u make an avy with the guy wearing a white shirt, also with round borders, thanks in advance


----------



## Romanticide (May 24, 2009)

Stock
Avy: 150 x 150 (Sakura, and one of Syaoran)
Sig: 500 x 500 (just crop til most of the text is out.)
Borders: Same as my current set's borders.
I'll use it this Saturday after i'm done with this set. 
Repped you for past and new set now.


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _505_


----------



## .:Mario:. (May 24, 2009)

thanks it looks awesome


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2009)

500x500 is so big @.@


*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_


----------



## Romanticide (May 24, 2009)

Um....then will 400 x 400 work?  I don't want to get in trouble....


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2009)

well senior sized sigs can be no bigger than 550x500 

i'm just saying I'm not used to larger signatures  personal preference statement


----------



## Romanticide (May 24, 2009)

Can i have a smaller one then? It is rather gigantic.... Sorry again!


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Gecka (May 25, 2009)

trans and resize to fit into 550 by 500 senior sig make it as big as you can but fit it w/in those parameters


----------



## Kairi (May 25, 2009)

Hisa-chan <3333333333333333



No bigger than 450 (height). I would love some effects here, or anything you feel comfortable with. I would love two avy's, one of Kid and the other of Crona. Thank you, I love yo, buh bai


----------



## Willy Wonka (May 25, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I assume you didn't want it resized



thanks hisa luvers you <3


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Let me know if you want anything changed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_




So pretty! Repped, Cred when I use. My current is too lovable.
​


----------



## Hisagi (May 25, 2009)

You know the drill, tell me if you  want something changed

*Spoiler*: _Gecka_ 



I was thinking about adding 150px of space above his head, but I didn't know if you wanted it like that or not :c







*Spoiler*: _Kairi_


----------



## Kairi (May 25, 2009)

Thank you Hisa, its prettiful <333


----------



## Sengoku (May 25, 2009)

Avatar request: Need a better quality than the one I have now.


Link:

- 1:36-1:40 (Just make his mouth keep moving like the avatar that I have now)
- remove all subtitles if you can (if you can't, then don't worry about my request)
- the animators forgot to color his hair just right above his forehead. Can you color it all black with the animation? (If you can't then no need to color it and just make the avatar then.)
- biggest size so.. 150 x 150? 
- one with black border and one without
- high quality

Thank you!


----------



## Gecka (May 25, 2009)

sankyuu                                   .


----------



## Lance Vance (May 25, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## Stringer (May 25, 2009)

Hisagi, I'd like to have a transparant set for this image please 


*Note*: Basicly, only the sky gets removed. I want some spots of flames that are close to his head to remain in the transparent, aswell as the other samurais in the Background and under his feet.  Also, "*Mercilless*" written in a stylish manner next to the character. If you don't mind...​


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2009)

Please forgive me for waiting so long. It slipped my mind and I didn't check the shop yesterday.

Getting started on Sengoku's request now.


----------



## Durge (May 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Unshaken Faith_ 






sorry i suck at text if u want a border let me know and i will add one.

and maybe hisagi will put better text if u ask her nicely.




rep and cred.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sengoku_ 








*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_


----------



## Goku• (May 26, 2009)

Anyway you could make me a transparent avy and sig set of this Get Backers pic please.

Stock



If possible, cutting out everything but the two main characters, and resizing so its a nice sig size, and if possible the characters heads as 150x150 transparents avy's.

Thanks will credit and rep!


----------



## Stringer (May 26, 2009)

Durge said:


> *Spoiler*: _Unshaken Faith_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah Its my fault, I forgot to mention the borders. Thanks for your work Durge._* + Rep*
_
I'll ask Hisagi to modify the text and add borders if she feels like it.


*Hisagi~Chaaaan!* <3

 Can you modify the text on my Transparent and add borders too? _*Crosses fingers*_


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2009)

Sure thing. Let me finish up Goku's then I'll do yous 


EDIT: okay maybe not. I'll have to finish the transparecy and set modifying tomorrow. My brothers kicking me off for the day.

Peace


----------



## Stringer (May 26, 2009)

All cool babe. Whenever you can.


----------



## Lance Vance (May 27, 2009)

OK, I promise this is the *last* time I'll exploit your services, I don't want you to over-do yourself. 

As I was watching Britains's got talent the other day, I saw a potential avy I haff to have 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MamSKGd4y28[/YOUTUBE]

The Secret Cavern - Direct Link

Could you do a senior avy of 1:54 to 1:56 please, could you just get the guy saluting? Thanks.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 27, 2009)

Ello Hisagi 

I'd like a standard sized set please, with Ivankov's(The woman) face as a 140 by 140 avatar. Also if its possible add in flames in the background.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sengoku (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, Hisagi. You are the best.

Can I have 1 more simple request? Can you make Sengoku talk just as fast as my original avatar and not have him pause? And can you zoom just a little out so his afro isnt cut off. If by zooming out reduces the quality, then can you just please make him talk a little faster? Sorry, I should have informed you earlier.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2009)

Request set.

Stock for signature: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Seems I can't direct link it.

Ch.48

The original image.



Stock for avatar:
Type: Transparent for the the signature, and the avatar no border, edges cut.
Size: 150x150 avatar, and signature max sig size
Text: None


I want the avatar of the most of his top body, getting the flame into the picture.

Just remove the words on both pictures also.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Durge (May 27, 2009)

video:X

i want just a avatar from 2:46 to 2:49 thanks irene.


----------



## Romanticide (May 27, 2009)

New Yoko Kirameki set now! 


Stock

Avy: 2:58-259
Sig: 3:08-3:08 (when she reachs out)
Borders: Dotted, if possible.


----------



## Kelsey (May 27, 2009)

Whenever you have time could I have a trans'd set of this please? 

Stock (Can you keep the Loveheart please?)

Thanks <3


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

*Chores:*​
Goku
Unshaken Faith
Lance Vance
battlerek
Sengoku
Aizen Sosuke
Durge
Hollow'd Heart
Whips♥
I'll be starting on these now.​​


----------



## Goku• (May 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Chores:*​
> Goku
> Unshaken Faith
> Lance Vance
> ...



Thanks bro!


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2009)

> Which "him"?


There is only one guy in the avatar picture.


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I notice that now. I started the set and then realized I was making an avatar of the signature picture and vice versa


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Goku said:


> Anyway you could make me a transparent avy and sig set of this Get Backers pic please.
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Nah Its my fault, I forgot to mention the borders. Thanks for your work Durge._* + Rep*
> _
> I'll ask Hisagi to modify the text and add borders if she feels like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> OK, I promise this is the *last* time I'll exploit your services, I don't want you to over-do yourself.
> 
> As I was watching Britains's got talent the other day, I saw a potential avy I haff to have
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Ello Hisagi
> 
> I'd like a standard sized set please, with Ivankov's(The woman) face as a 140 by 140 avatar. Also if its possible add in flames in the background.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Sengoku said:


> Thanks, Hisagi. You are the best.
> 
> Can I have 1 more simple request? Can you make Sengoku talk just as fast as my original avatar and not have him pause? And can you zoom just a little out so his afro isnt cut off. If by zooming out reduces the quality, then can you just please make him talk a little faster? Sorry, I should have informed you earlier.


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Durge said:


> video:X
> 
> i want just a avatar from 2:46 to 2:49 thanks irene.


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> New Yoko Kirameki set now!
> 
> 
> Stock
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









Unshaken Faith said:


> Epic... Thank you Hisa.  *
> 
> 
> + Rep/cred*.


Glad you like it


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That was fast, and looks great, good job again Hisagi. pek


----------



## Romanticide (May 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 
I wanted the avy of Yoko in the below outfit....with her playing with her lips...could you make the sig a little slower...?


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Whenever you have time could I have a trans'd set of this please?
> 
> Stock (Can you keep the Loveheart please?)
> 
> Thanks <3






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goku• (May 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thats epic thank you!


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I wanted the avy of Yoko in the below outfit....with her playing with her lips...could you make the sig a little slower...?



Sure 



> Thats epic thank you!


I hope you'll forgive me for the odd look on the cheek of the first avatar

my photoshop wen't weird so I had to improvise, though it degraded the work


----------



## Goku• (May 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> I hope you'll forgive me for the odd look on the cheek of the first avatar
> ...



I didnt even notice it, its great thank you, you dont happen to have the full size pic of the sig do you? could use it as my wallpaper aswell if you still happen to have it before you resized.


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

This is what i rendered out before resizing:

(you can see why I improvised)


*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_


----------



## Romanticide (May 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_


 
Thanks. Awesome as ever.


----------



## Goku• (May 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> This is what i rendered out before resizing:
> 
> (you can see why I improvised)
> 
> ...



Thanks for that its huge you did a great job, thanks again.


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

No problem. Turn off your signature now


----------



## GlazedIce (May 27, 2009)

New Request: 
^^

Can you make an avvie/siggy from the stock below?

Stock:


I don't really mind if you play around with it... But just do whatever you like. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

GlazedIce said:


> New Request:
> ^^
> 
> Can you make an avvie/siggy from the stock below?
> ...


a transparency will be okay right?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Megumi (May 27, 2009)

I have a request, I would like if you made a Avatar and Signature from this stock.



Please do whatever you think is good. Do whatever you'd like.

Thank you.​


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

I kept it simple, a bit of color altering


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Megumi (May 27, 2009)

It's just beautiful! Thank you very much!​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2009)

I'd like a sig with black and white borders, senior sized 

Link
2:29 - 2:38


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

EDIT:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2009)

Irene never fails to let me down <3

Crediting nao


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

I added one, in case the first was too fast for you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 27, 2009)

Nah, it's good, the second one is a bit slow 

Thanks anyways <3


----------



## Hisagi (May 27, 2009)

well pfft  Enjoy


----------



## GlazedIce (May 28, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> a transparency will be okay right?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much!

Cred + Rep


----------



## Lance Vance (May 28, 2009)

Thank you, I would rep you but it looks like I'm sealed.


----------



## Durge (May 28, 2009)

why thank u irene

EDIT: fffffffffffffffff the kb is too big can u shorten it?


----------



## Kelsey (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Hisa-Chaaan


----------



## Porcelain (May 28, 2009)

Yay!! I got 3 things for a sig and avy.

Pic: 
Avy: Just 125x125 please, and avie with her face and then goes to her breast and then comes back to her face like a repeating thingie.
Sig: Just resize to where it'll fit in sig. And I want no background and a black border around the perimeter and don't get rid of the heart. And if possible write on the top right corner in dark orchid Cute but Dangerous in there put the Cute on top the but in the middle and dangerous at the bottom.

Rep and cred will be given to whoever does it.

And for the avie i have now i want somethin' done to it too, here's the pic

I want an avie that starts at Hinata then goes to Kiba and then goes back to Hinata kinda like a repeating thinga mah jing.


----------



## Satsuki (May 28, 2009)

HEY HISAGI

can I be a worker in yo shop? :3


----------



## Porcelain (May 28, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> Yay!! I got 3 things for a sig and avy.
> 
> Pic:
> Avy: Just 125x125 please, and avie with her face and then goes to her breast and then comes back to her face like a repeating thingie.
> ...



Anybody gonna do this for me?


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2009)

Durge said:


> why thank u irene
> 
> EDIT: fffffffffffffffff the kb is too big can u shorten it?


Sure lemme fix it


Hyuga Hinata said:


> Yay!! I got 3 things for a sig and avy.
> 
> Pic:
> Avy: Just 125x125 please, and avie with her face and then goes to her breast and then comes back to her face like a repeating thingie.
> ...


Sig off or I won't do it


----------



## Satsuki (May 28, 2009)

here you are dear~
hope it's to your liking


----------



## Cjones (May 28, 2009)

I just need this reduced to 125x125 if you could.


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _durge_ 








I'll take CJ's, skotty do you wanna do Hinatas?

EDIT: lol I made that avatar didn't I?


----------



## Satsuki (May 28, 2009)

yeah i'll do hinachan's i tihnk i'm about to be kicked off though DX

edit; HAHAHAAHA set time :3


----------



## Satsuki (May 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _hina_ 



i couldn't erase the entire background sorry :[


----------



## Cjones (May 28, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _durge_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why yes you did sir


----------



## Hisagi (May 28, 2009)

hahaha thought so.

well I'm having difficulty with my photoshop right now so I'm reinstalling things. If that doesn't work, I'll just remake the avatar from scratch for you


----------



## cheshire cat (May 29, 2009)

Hisagi. 

Can you make a set out of this?



Thanks so much!


----------



## Durge (May 29, 2009)

thanks irene its awesome.


----------



## Porcelain (May 29, 2009)

Skotty said:


> *Spoiler*: _hina_
> 
> 
> 
> i couldn't erase the entire background sorry :[



Don't worry, it's perfect, I need another thing done, it's for my friend i  need an avie of her face please.


----------



## Satsuki (May 29, 2009)

edit;i made two since i didn't know the size
the quality of that image is really shitty though, if you find a more hq one i'll make better avas :]




marshchan, i know you asked for hisa, but i made you one anywa 


it was bw so i made it colourful XD


----------



## Porcelain (May 29, 2009)

Thanks *reps you* their perfect. 
But my avie won't move  what's wrong with it?


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 29, 2009)

Skotty said:


> here you are dear~
> hope it's to your liking



Its good, but could I have an avy of the guy on the right please


----------



## Satsuki (May 29, 2009)

> But my avie won't move  what's wrong with it?


i couldn't remeber the file size for non senoir :[
hisa can fix it for you though ,i'm not sure how D:


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2009)

Skotty said:


> i couldn't remeber the file size for non senoir :[
> hisa can fix it for you though ,i'm not sure how D:


100k is the max

toggle the optimization settings next time ;D


Hyuga Hinata said:


> Thanks *reps you* their perfect.
> But my avie won't move  what's wrong with it?



i touched it up some


----------



## Durge (May 29, 2009)

it won't work because she saved it as a JPEG file.


----------



## Soldier (May 29, 2009)

YO YO.

I want this transparent, keep the guy/stereo the paint splatters and the paint bucket.
Matching Avatar if it isn't to much a trouble? [150x150]

Thanks, Hisa/whoever bothers to do this for me~.


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2009)

oh boy, paint  I'll take it


----------



## Soldier (May 29, 2009)

I LOVE YOU~<3


----------



## Hisagi (May 29, 2009)

its crap 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soldier (May 29, 2009)

It's beautiful. 
Thank you so much!!! 

lol at what you saved it as.


----------



## Romanticide (May 29, 2009)

I've repped you for the previous set.
Stock
Avy: 150 x 150 (Saki, the girl in the middle)
Sig: 400 x 400 or 500 x 500
Borders: Dotted


----------



## Sine (May 30, 2009)

link: Link
size: 150x150
border: white or none at all
time : 0:04-0:07

if you can


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

Will do these first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Innocence (May 30, 2009)

want a avy/sig, dont have a stock soo surprise me
sage naruto related, and going along with a style like my avatar

thanks


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I've repped you for the previous set.
> Stock
> Avy: 150 x 150 (Saki, the girl in the middle)
> Sig: 400 x 400 or 500 x 500
> Borders: Dotted


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

Shiner said:


> link: this
> size: 150x150
> border: white or none at all
> time : 0:04-0:07
> ...



Do you want the whole screen as an avatar or just the left or right side?


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

Innocence said:


> want a avy/sig, dont have a stock soo surprise me
> sage naruto related, and going along with a style like my avatar
> 
> thanks


I usually don't allow this but I'll make an exception


----------



## Innocence (May 30, 2009)

nice, thanks aot


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Gif set plz.
> 
> Link: Stock
> 
> ...


----------



## Sima (May 30, 2009)

Request love.

Sig;- I just need a transparency please, and take the text out of it if you can. Make it within senior limits please.

Avy;- Just a Head shot, 150x150. Dotted border please.



Thanks in advance hun.


----------



## Romanticide (May 30, 2009)

Thanks, i'll rep when i can and wear it Monday.


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Request love.
> 
> Sig;- I just need a transparency please, and take the text out of it if you can. Make it within senior limits please.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sima (May 30, 2009)

Thanks bunches love.


----------



## Satsuki (May 30, 2009)

hey hisa, if you can send me .avis of the clips, i'll take shiners gif off your hands


----------



## Satsuki (May 30, 2009)

thanks <333 i'll do it tommorrow i have to go now :[


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

Okay, bye Skottu 


EDIT: Shiner, something like this? If not, Skotty will do it tomorrow 8U


----------



## Grimmjow (May 30, 2009)

Hey Irene I wanted him cutting the robe in the avy. I'll rep you again. It was my fault I should of explained it better.


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

oh okay


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set_ 




I want a Slideshow avy for the avy and for text


> You've got a friend in me
> You've got a friend in me
> When the road looks rough ahead
> And you're miles and miles
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

How's this Dani?


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll need a better (or larger) stock image if you want the text on it, Sunny Jim


----------



## Grimmjow (May 30, 2009)

Perfect babe. Credit now and I'll rep you again tomorrow promise. <3


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 30, 2009)

How about


----------



## Hisagi (May 30, 2009)

Much better.

EDIT; lol photoshop hates your image.
I'll have this done within the hour


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 30, 2009)

lol                                .


----------



## Sine (May 31, 2009)

Hisagi said:
			
		

> Shiner, something like this? If not, Skotty will do it tomorrow 8U



The whole thing if it's doable  though i like that so i'll use and rep nao, thanks


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2009)

Shiner said:


> The whole thing if it's doable  though i like that so i'll use and rep nao, thanks



The whole thing? Let me take another crack at it then for you


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 31, 2009)

Fucking awesome


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 31, 2009)

Ava = Senior Size
Do whatever just make the sig and ava pretty.


----------



## Soldier (May 31, 2009)

Avatar please, Hisagi~sempai.
Senior sized, please.


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Ava = Senior Size
> Do whatever just make the sig and ava pretty.


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Avatar please, Hisagi~sempai.
> Senior sized, please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2009)

Sig please <3

Link
0:10 - 0:19

Black and white border as well, or a dotted border


----------



## Innocence (May 31, 2009)

lol already posted this like five times but ill delete those shop owners cant do it or they are not on.



sized and everything, just want a dotted border.
trick is i want it animated with the background changing colors, like green blue red yellow purple.
doesnt matter what order its in, and let the frame switched be like half a second.
thanks alot


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Sig please <3
> 
> Link
> 0:10 - 0:19
> ...


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 31, 2009)

I LOVE IT. Thank you Hisa.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 31, 2009)

I swear that has to be the best gif so far, thanks babe <3


----------



## Innocence (May 31, 2009)

:excited            .


----------



## Hisagi (May 31, 2009)

Sorry for how crappy it is, I've never done something like this, and I usually render with larger stock, so....


----------



## Innocence (May 31, 2009)

looks awesome to me
your the man


----------



## Rolling~Star (Jun 1, 2009)

transparency, border and 150x150 please


----------



## Rolling~Star (Jun 1, 2009)

oh wait no border

i'm so fucking stupid, sorry >_____<"


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2009)

no problem


----------



## Rolling~Star (Jun 1, 2009)

awesome, thanks, and repped for awesumness


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Soldier (Jun 1, 2009)

Goodness Hisa, you've been busy. I wish I could help you. :<

And thank you for the Avatar, love. pek I'll cred when I use and you've already been repped.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2009)

no problem. I actually prefer it being busiest on weekends, cause that's when I'm on the most  and only on in late afternoons during the week


----------



## Soldier (Jun 1, 2009)

This is true, but you still have so many. :<
It's like trying to eat 5 large pizzas in a row!
I'm just saying it's time consuming and it must hurt your head. :/


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2009)

When you're as easily bored as I am, its kind of fun except when you have creativity block.


----------



## Soldier (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh god.
Writer's block ugly sister. I see where you're coming from. D:


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Could I possibly get a Sig with This Nell and Hollow Ichigo From this with the caption "Hollow Love" in white in the top left corner and my Name in the bottom right?

And an avatar of 2:37 - 2:38?


----------



## Mega Blue Balls (Jun 1, 2009)

Can you please combine these images and a video to create a set for me?

I'd like for it to be humorous set (Kenpachi's Bankai)

Stock: [img=http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6081/kenpachi.th.jpg] 

Could you change the dialog to say BANKAI?

Link removed - Edit out the part with the spaceship at the end and combine this with the Kenpachi image. Sig size, as big as it can be to allow for high kb without exceeding the limit. Thanks!





Rep + cred as well


I posted this in other thread but seems like nobody would help out a noob.

Thanks!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2009)

You can credit but you can't rep, since you haven't passed 50 posts yet.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi!
Could you be super-amazingly nice and make me a quick avatar and a signature?

I want Dexter's head and as much of the neck you can fit in an avatar out of this picture: What are your plans for this summer?

And in the sig I was wondering if it was possible to make this picture of dexter:
What are your plans for this summer? look the other was, so that he is looking up at THIS picture of Dexter:

What are your plans for this summer? (Only the middle on with color).

I want the pictures in the sig to be transparent and resized into whatever size you find good looking but "not too much".

If you could do this I'd love you for ever!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2009)

Here you are my good sir.




Remember to rep and credit, and don't forget to turn off your signature please.


----------



## Sima (Jun 1, 2009)

I gotta request for you love<3

Sig;- I just need a transparency within senior limits please.



Avy;- Just resize it and make it have a dotted bored if you can. 150x150


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2009)

but I like your current set


----------



## Sima (Jun 1, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> but I like your current set



Aww, I like it too, but I am in such a L mood right now. I might use the old set again some time later xD

Thanks hun, looks good.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd like a set please....
Avy: 150 x 150 with a dotted border, with one of Luffy, Chopper, and Nami if you could. If not just Luffy. 
Sig: Please resize to fit within limits and put a dotted border as well, thanks.


----------



## Mega Blue Balls (Jun 1, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> You can credit but you can't rep, since you haven't passed 50 posts yet.



Oh I'm sorry. its clearly that I'm quite new to the forums. My apologies.

Okay. Time for me to start posting.


:lolkubo


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> I'd like a set please....
> Avy: 150 x 150 with a dotted border, with one of Luffy, Chopper, and Nami if you could. If not just Luffy.
> Sig: Please resize to fit within limits and put a dotted border as well, thanks.






Wasn't sure if you wanted a transparency or not so I left it as is


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2009)

No its awesome, thanks. 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Irene, major set request, senior size the hell out of me 

Link

Avatar - 1:52 - 1:55
Sig - 3:22 - 3:32

Best quality you can get it in, black and white borders.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

I edited my post thar


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh. My. Fucking. Gawd.

<33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## cheshire cat (Jun 2, 2009)

Skotty said:


> marshchan, i know you asked for hisa, but i made you one anywa
> 
> 
> it was bw so i made it colourful XD



Thanks skotty, its so pretty!  I was thinking: could you make the sig the same colour as the avi?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2009)

hey its me again. Your probably getting sick of me, but I have a favor to ask. About my avatar. I was wondering if you could combine my current pic into this one:



 But instead of his name on there if you could change it to my sn. Thank you sir.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 2, 2009)

Let me do this after my nap


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2009)

No problem with me.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 2, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Thanks skotty, its so pretty!  I was thinking: could you make the sig the same colour as the avi?


 :]


> About my avatar. I was wondering if you could combine my current pic into this one:


so, do you want the poster combined with the purpley flames, or just the poster? :3


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 3, 2009)

Stock
Borders: Square, dotted
Avy: Saki, 150 x 150 (when she's blushing, in the hat) one of Akira when he's holding the gun.
Sig: 500 x 500


----------



## Daedus (Jun 3, 2009)

Stock
With the borders removed if at all possible.

Size: 
Avatar 125 x 125  

Sig: 550 x 400

Text:  flickering like sputtering light in the bottom right corner.

You would make the happiest boy in the whole wide world.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 3, 2009)

Hollow;



coer next
i wasn't sure what you meant by flciking light
if it's wrong, hisa can fix it.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 3, 2009)

Freakin' beautiful.  Thanks, man.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

Well shit, Skotty didn't leave Hisa anything to do


----------



## Soldier (Jun 4, 2009)

Avatar Please.
150x150
Stock
Have fun with it.

Ha, here Hisa-sama.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

here you are


----------



## Soldier (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you, love <3
I'll rep as soon as I spread.


----------



## Rika (Jun 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





*SIG*​
Resize: Smaller please. It's a bit too large for a sig 

Border: Double-lined border 

Text 1: "Rinoa Heartilly: Spirited Princess" 

Other: Feel free to ajust the picture's hue/contrast, just as long as its still blue <3


*AVA*​
Size: 125 x125 

Border: Double-lined border 

Text 1: "利香" 

Other: Same as above






Thank you very much!


----------



## Izumi (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Hisa.

A sig of this please.
image
2:22 - 2:35
Black and white border.
I'll rep and cred.

If you want a shorter duration, then fine.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2009)

:repstorm


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> hey its me again. Your probably getting sick of me, but I have a favor to ask. About my avatar. I was wondering if you could combine my current pic into this one:
> 
> 
> 
> But instead of his name on there if you could change it to my sn. Thank you sir.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

Rika said:


> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Hi Hisa.
> 
> A sig of this please.
> here
> ...



I did two versions


----------



## Izumi (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Hisagi. 
I'll take the first one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome aawesome awesome
 thank you sir


----------



## Sine (Jun 4, 2009)

set

150x150 avvy (one normal border. one dotted border)
400x400 sig (or whatever works. transparent)

please


----------



## Rika (Jun 4, 2009)

Le gasp 

I  it. The set is gorgeous. Thanks 

Reps and Cred on the way


----------



## Durge (Jun 4, 2009)

X:

Avatar: 0:49 to 0:53 make sure the Kb isn't too big please

Sig: 2:27 to 2:43  

~Thanks Irene


----------



## αce (Jun 4, 2009)

Do you do transparents Hisagi?

Edit: 

Stock


Request

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar 150x150
Transparent background.
No border please.
Around face, whatever looks good.




Thankspek
Will rep and cred.


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 4, 2009)

Request

can you put this gif 

in this stock and make it fit in the computer screen?



If you can't that's okay, I'll figure it out. I'm just too lazy to make it myself. 

Thanks


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 4, 2009)

Skotty said:


> Hollow;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks......


----------



## Durge (Jun 4, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Do you do transparents Hisagi?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 













u know what to do.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

To-Do List

[*]Shiner
Durge
ZigZag
kate uchiha

starting on these now


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

Shiner said:


> set
> 
> 150x150 avvy (one normal border. one dotted border)
> 400x400 sig (or whatever works. transparent)
> ...








sorry the avatars came out a bit crispy. I'll try again later if you'd like


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

Once i'm done with rest sure


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 4, 2009)

Durge somethings wrong with your video, it won't load or save to my computer

and ZigZag, sorry, my photoshop isn't working right. I'll try my best though

EDIT: Just installed CS2 along side my CS3, i'll try ZigZags again


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Request
> 
> can you put this gif
> 
> ...



I could have done better, sorry  Still a bit clumsy. I'm sure Pengu Might know how, if you want to ask him.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 5, 2009)

Another request from meh.

Set request

Avatar:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/314492/blonde_hair-blue_eyes-bun_cover-cammy_white-chun-l



150x150

Signature:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/389029/absurdres-akiman-blonde_hair-blue_eyes-bodypaint-b



Transparent and resize.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Durge (Jun 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Durge somethings wrong with your video, it won't load or save to my computer



heres a different video maybe it will work.

the times are different so if it does:

avatar: 0:52 to 0:55

Sig: 2:30 to 2:47


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry, I feel asleep /feelsbad


----------



## Morphine (Jun 5, 2009)

Whenever you can, Hisagi  Resize for the sig and a 150 x 150 ava focusing at the face. I want you to add effects too. Make it glow. 
​


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Another request from meh.
> 
> Set request
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

Durge said:


> heres a different video maybe it will work.
> 
> the times are different so if it does:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd like one :3

Stock: 
Type: Avi
Size: Default :3
Text: none ^^
Other: Could you give it light blue colors? And bubbles? :3


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 5, 2009)

i'll take gatsu and morhpine hisa


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

but I already did Morphines  
*Spoiler*: __ 





Morphine said:


> Whenever you can, Hisagi  Resize for the sig and a 150 x 150 ava focusing at the face. I want you to add effects too. Make it glow.
> ​


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 5, 2009)

oh, i'll do gatsu then XD


----------



## Morphine (Jun 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> but I already did Morphines
> *Spoiler*: __



Lovely! I need to spread before I rep you tough. Is it okay?

​


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

Skotty said:


> oh, i'll do gatsu then XD


kay :mari


Morphine said:


> Lovely! I need to spread before I rep you tough. Is it okay?
> 
> ​


Not a problem


----------



## Durge (Jun 5, 2009)

wow thanks irene its awesome i'll rep u when i can and will cred.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 5, 2009)

Gatsu;


btw irene i saw that hp quote in my cp ;;3


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Jun 5, 2009)

Skotty said:


> Gatsu;
> 
> 
> btw irene i saw that hp quote in my cp ;;3



If its not too much trouble, can you make the stock stand out more? :3 it's lovely either way <3 and I greatly appreciate you taking the time to make it for me ^^


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I could have done better, sorry  Still a bit clumsy. I'm sure Pengu Might know how, if you want to ask him.



 it's okay, looks good.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 5, 2009)

Keep the HP 6 please


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 5, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> Keep the HP 6 please


eww hp movie XD

on it <3

edit;


no rep needed :3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 5, 2009)

Eww HP?

Does not compute


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 5, 2009)

oh hisa
did i steal it 
i won't do anymore for 2 days then


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

no, i just posted "i'll take this" and didn't see you'd already done it :3


I loves you anyway (besides it looked better than what I had)


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 5, 2009)

phew,  ithought i would get fired... glad hisakun[] isn't mad <3


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

why would I be mad at you


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 5, 2009)

Hisagi, for Sunday.
Stock
Avy: Taiga (the girl)
Sig: 500 x 500
Borders: Dotted


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2009)

Senior sized avatar request 

Link
2:58 - 3:01

Black and white borders as well <3


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Hisagi, for Sunday.
> Stock
> Avy: Taiga (the girl)
> Sig: 500 x 500
> Borders: Dotted


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2009)

And I forgot to tell you, could you just have it to where it only shows the face of the Sith on the left? 

If not, then get both of them, thanks <3


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks, i'll rep when i can and wear Sunday.


----------



## Soldier (Jun 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sig Plox_ 




Wooticles.
:20-:21 "Like a Boss", :22 "Like a Boss" and :57-:58 "Pussy Out"
Could you, maybe, possibly, put the three together into one .gif?  If not, it's alright. 




*Spoiler*: _Ava, too? Plox?_ 




OMFG, Boat.
2:54-2:56 "Shawdy"
Black border? 



I loff you all. 

Edit: Different time on the ava. :>


----------



## Skylit (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello~



Avatar: 125x125 and 150x150
Sig: 266x400
Borders: Dotted


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Senior sized avatar request
> 
> Link
> 2:58 - 3:01
> ...





______


will do Soldier's and possibly Urogue's later, I gotta jet for now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2009)

I loves it 

Thankies <3


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 5, 2009)

Do you guys write text on the pics?

If so just write, Happy Birthday Leah! On all of them please


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2009)

Manga coloring

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lilinette



Type: avi/sig
Size: Senior size ava/400x400 sig

I would like the ava to be of Soi fon's face and the sig to be of her and the building. If that's to much you can just make a set out of the building pick.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2009)

avatar only

150 by 150

variety of borders please


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

Safebooru fails 


> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /data/sample/sample-f952c7eed659500accc268a443dc6322.jpg on this server.
> Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) Phusion_Passenger/2.1.3 Server at safebooru.donmai.us Port 80


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2009)

kurono323


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

Gecka said:


> avatar only
> 
> 150 by 150
> 
> ...


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Manga coloring
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I didn't know the link was broken


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 5, 2009)

Its not for me but I'll start it tomorrow


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks as always Hisagi. pek


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2009)

Nothing special, I'd like a set with the guy with the gun's face as a 140X140 avatar.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 7, 2009)

*hello there!!*

can u do me a favor pleaSee??

i need a *sig* and an* avi *for this one...
you can decide on waht effects should be used!!
*thank u very mucHh!!*


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _JjEm_ 









*Spoiler*: _battlerek_


----------



## Sima (Jun 7, 2009)

Avy; just a transparent head shot with a solid border. 150x150

Sig; A transparency, within senior limits.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Avy; just a transparent head shot with a solid border. 150x150
> 
> Sig; A transparency, within senior limits.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sima (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks so much Hisa<3


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 7, 2009)

Transparency sig please. And a 125x125 avatar of thar faces. Thank you <3


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2009)

Cosmotastic said:


> Transparency sig please. And a 125x125 avatar of thar faces. Thank you <3



Ew, House x Wilson infecting my NF


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 7, 2009)

^ Wow, you work fast  And yes, you gotta problem wif dat 

Thank you! <3


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 8, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: _battlerek_



Epic


----------



## JjEm (Jun 8, 2009)

*remake please*



Gamma Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: _JjEm_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you very much!!
but could i make an appeal to remade the pic and avi...
i just want you to make some effects on it 
pweeEeaSsEee


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 8, 2009)

Edit: Changed Stock

Hisa, don't do til Friday please. 
Variations please. 
Stock
Senior sized set. (150 x 150 avy, 170 x 170 profile pic, 500 x 500 sig)
Borders: Dotted
Avy: Saki (the girl)

I've repped you already for the previous one, and i have a 24 hour block so....i'll rep you for this one when my block's done.


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 8, 2009)

Hyuga Hinata said:


> Do you guys write text on the pics?
> 
> If so just write, Happy Birthday Leah! On all of them please



Hello?! Mine was skipped.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 8, 2009)

Just a sig Irene. ;3
Size: 259 x 480

Border: Thin black

Also I don't want that name at the bottom so you can cut it off before it gets that low.



Rep as your reward. <3


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry about that Hina


*Spoiler*: __ 











Grimmjow:




any changes wanted let me know


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 8, 2009)

hey irene, if they ask for you and you're not around, do you want me to do the requests?

because i don't want to cause mayhems and i don't want hisa overload :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 8, 2009)

It's alittle small Irene.
This is 259 x 480
Expansionary Monetary Policy

And the border is wrong. 

Like your current avy. Thin black border.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 8, 2009)

Skotty said:


> hey irene, if they ask for you and you're not around, do you want me to do the requests?
> 
> because i don't want to cause mayhems and i don't want hisa overload :3


I'm usually not here until after five, or i'm here until before five, you're free to take any request at all Skotty <3


Grimmjow said:


> It's alittle small Irene.
> This is 259 x 480
> signature
> 
> ...


sorry, i'm tired /facedesk


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2009)

Repped you Hisa.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2009)

Can I have this trans'd and resized please Hisa-Chan <3


----------



## Durge (Jun 9, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have this trans'd and resized please Hisa-Chan <3



i'll do it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

New set request 

Link

Avatar - 0:09 - 0:11-12
Sig - 5:05 - 5:12

Best quality you can get it in. Senior sized, black and white borders. 

:3


----------



## Morphine (Jun 9, 2009)

Make it pretty. Sig senior size. Avatar - 150 x 150 close up at their faces. Add effects and borders which you find suitable. Rep + Cred.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 9, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Make it pretty. Sig senior size. Avatar - 150 x 150 close up at their faces. Add effects and borders which you find suitable. Rep + Cred.



i tried
just cred if you use :3


----------



## Morphine (Jun 9, 2009)

Skotty said:


> i tried
> just cred if you use :3



Wonderful!  Can you just make the sig a tad bit smaller? Reps def.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 9, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Wonderful!  *Can you just make the sig a tad bit smaller? *Reps def.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot!  Gonna use in the near future.


----------



## Durge (Jun 9, 2009)

rep and cred.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2009)

Taking this request


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 9, 2009)

Durge said:


> rep and cred.



spell my name right Dirge 

Thank you very much <33


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Darth_


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_ 



let me know if you want it changed


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Hisagi


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Darth_


 
Thankies. Will use later


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 9, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I could have done better, sorry  Still a bit clumsy. I'm sure Pengu Might know how, if you want to ask him.



Arg, sorry, do you think you can re upload this..


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## ZigZag (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you      .


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 9, 2009)

maybe you should use tinypic if it does it again. imageshack isn't very friendly...


----------



## Soldier (Jun 9, 2009)

Not sure how to explain this.
150x150 .gif avatar of Tyki and Road's faces?
The transition don't matter. Black and White Square border?


----------



## αce (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Hisagi Taichou
Ava. 150x150 around the face
Make the top right corner and the bottom left corner rounded.
Anything else you wanna add, go ahead.

Thankies


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2009)

I got these


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Hey Hisagi Taichou
> Ava. 150x150 around the face
> Make the top right corner and the bottom left corner rounded.
> Anything else you wanna add, go ahead.
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Not sure how to explain this.
> 150x150 .gif avatar of Tyki and Road's faces?
> The transition don't matter. Black and White Square border?


----------



## Soldier (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks a million, Hisa <3


----------



## Federer (Jun 9, 2009)

Dunno if it's possible, but I want a "hope" set of Roger Federer.

Like this:


This is the stock:



I don't mind if you use another stock (dunno if this one is good enough), I just want the exact same effects as in the famous Obama pic, if possible.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2009)

oh is this why Velvet asked me how to do it?

well I'm no professional, here's my try.


yes i know, nothing like it, but that's the best result I could get


----------



## Federer (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome Hisagi, 

your artistic skills are superb. 
Can you also make an ava of it, if you have the time?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2009)

Sure.

and I'm going to give it another shot, I think i've found a loop in CS3


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Is there anyway of getting the image bigger without the quality being lost? If so can you make a wee bit bigger, and make a set for me out of it. If you can't get it bigger, just leave it the size it is and make a set 

Transparency sig and avatar of Sakura's face - 125x125


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2009)

nevermind, my plan failed  heres the av


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 9, 2009)

Cosmotastic said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Berry (Jun 9, 2009)

Ello Hisagi ,

Sig: Transparency of Luffy

Size: Slighty smaller

Stock :

Cheers


----------



## Skylit (Jun 10, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Hello~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 10, 2009)

JjEm said:


> thank you very much!!
> but could i make an appeal to remade the pic and avi...
> i just want you to make some effects on it
> pweeEeaSsEee



can i pass this now??
pwEeaSsee
i want some effects to it please!!


----------



## Gecka (Jun 10, 2009)

trans and resize to fit into 550 by 500


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 10, 2009)

Hisa, i changed my stock, is that ok?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 10, 2009)

Berry said:


> Ello Hisagi ,
> 
> Sig: Transparency of Luffy
> 
> ...





Skylit said:


> I'm still waiting.





Gecka said:


> trans and resize to fit into 550 by 500



i'll take these three.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry for not being on to do these today.

JjEm, we don't alter sets other people have made


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 10, 2009)

Hisagi, but i thought someone here made jjem's set?
and you can do Gecka's i'm failing hard xC

*Spoiler*: _Skylit_


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah Gamma did but its wrong to ask us to fix it again, if he already made it

its more polite to PM and ask him to alter it. 


and sure I'll do gecka's now


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 10, 2009)

Gecka said:


> trans and resize to fit into 550 by 500


----------



## Berry (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you!

However,...Could you please add a black rounded edge border?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 10, 2009)

Berry said:


> Thank you!
> 
> However,...Could you please add a black rounded edge border?



i never did that kind of border, so sorry if it looks terrible

and please ask for borders with your request next time :] <3


----------



## Gecka (Jun 10, 2009)

sexcellente


----------



## Skylit (Jun 11, 2009)

Skotty said:


> *Spoiler*: _Skylit_



Thanks. Looks awesome.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set_ 





Keep the quote please


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 11, 2009)

Just an avy Irene <3

Link: Merv The Perv

Border: Thin Black

Time: 0:34 0:38 (When his foot stomps til his fist punches the other guy.) I don't want him with the extra seen after.

Rep and credit.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 11, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cred please <3


----------



## Wisely (Jun 11, 2009)

Stock: 
Type: Sig
Size: 300x400
Text: none
Other: (I want it transparent please) Cut out Tsuna and the fire(Not the fire at the edges unless it's needed to make it look well good )


----------



## αce (Jun 11, 2009)

Set please.

Sig - 450x450. Umm any sort of border would be nice. 

Ava. 150x150 around Nishino's(blonde girls) face

Text - "Taka Sasuke" going horizontally at the bottom

That's all


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 11, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Set please.
> 
> Sig - 450x450. Umm any sort of border would be nice.
> 
> ...


rainbow was the only colour i could read you text on all the girls >.>


----------



## αce (Jun 11, 2009)

Skotty said:


> rainbow was the only colour i could read you text on all the girls >.>
> 
> whoops forgot to resize sig brb!



THANKS

+Reps and Cred


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 11, 2009)

wait...  i made the sig to big though D: i redid it, though the borders are different


----------



## αce (Jun 11, 2009)

Skotty said:


> wait...  i made the sig to big though D: i redid it, though the borders are different



It's ok, I saved both pics on my computer

I'll change it if necessary, thanks


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 11, 2009)

ok. ^^"" sorry for the trouble, i'm a dumbass XD


----------



## Death Note (Jun 12, 2009)

Can you just make me an avatar out of this image please? Plus, can you take away the text at the bottom that says "Kakashi Hatake", please?

Image:
Make the avatar regular size...


Thanks in Advance


----------



## Z (Jun 12, 2009)

Can you make an avatar of this focusing on face only? 150 by 150.
Also for the sig, can you shorten the size? Make it 440 by 280?
The original size for this is 640 by 480. 

Thanks in advance and you will be repped/credited.


----------



## Mish (Jun 12, 2009)

Stock: 
Type: Set
Size: Avatar 150 X 150 and sig Whatever you recomend.



Thank you, and I will Rep.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 12, 2009)

Hisa's Friday Chores:

Grimmjow
Ochitsuite
[*]Death Note
Echizen Ryoma
Lanna


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 12, 2009)

^ i can do the last two if you want. to cut off some pressure


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 12, 2009)

Sure go ahead. Doing Grimmjow's now anyway.


*Death Note, your image doesn't work*


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Irene~babe <3


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 12, 2009)

don't want rep, just cred.


Echizen Ryoma said:


> Can you make an avatar of this focusing on face only? 150 by 150.
> Also for the sig, can you shorten the size? Make it 440 by 280?
> The original size for this is 640 by 480.
> 
> Thanks in advance and you will be repped/credited.





Lanna said:


> Stock:
> Type: Set
> Size: Avatar 150 X 150 and sig Whatever you recomend.
> 
> ...


you're not a senoir though ,are you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2009)

Stock:

Could you please make a set out of this? 150x150 Avatar focusing on the guy's head.
And could the signature have 'White Night' written somewhere on it?

Thanks!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 12, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy Irene <3
> 
> Link: The [Official] Blenderite Picture Thread
> 
> ...


here you are





Ochitsuite said:


> Stock:
> Type: Sig
> Size: 300x400
> Text: none
> Other: (I want it transparent please) Cut out Tsuna and the fire(Not the fire at the edges unless it's needed to make it look well good )


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 12, 2009)

The Observer said:


> Stock:
> 
> Could you please make a set out of this? 150x150 Avatar focusing on the guy's head.
> And could the signature have 'White Night' written somewhere on it?
> ...




i like your nami ava. can  i have it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome. That was fast.

Yeah you can have it, but be sure to rep and Credit Aphrodite I have a matching sig for it as well.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you Irene I repped yesterday

Credit now <3


----------



## Mish (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you, Repped.


----------



## Totitos (Jun 12, 2009)

In the words of Sheryl Crow, "The First Cut is the Deepest" 

*Avy*
Time:15:53-15:56
Border: black&white thin

*Sig*
Time:8:19-8:26 (until the part where blood spreads in the air)
Border: black&white thin


Thanks Irene :3


----------



## Wisely (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Z (Jun 12, 2009)

Skotty said:


> don't want rep, just cred.


If you wish. 

Thanks though. That was fast and awesome.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 12, 2009)

Will do Totitos's either tonight or first thing tomorrow


----------



## Death Note (Jun 13, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Death Note, your image doesn't work*



Ok, thanks. I will just get another image.

*EDIT:* Does this image work: 
It is the same picture as before, but I just got the original link to it...

I will state, again, what I need done: Make me an avatar; regular size. Take out the text "Kakashi Hatake" at the bottom of the image. That is all...add anything else you think will make it look good..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2009)

When you can, Hisa-chan  Whatever you like - senior sized.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 13, 2009)

here you go morphine

(sorry hisagi, i had to :smile)


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2009)

I suppose you'll let  Hisagi do the sig. Or you'll do it?


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 13, 2009)

sorry morphine


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2009)

Don't be sorry I like the avatar. I was just asking if you would do a sig or not. (I'll credit the shop and rep both you and Hisa-chan. Seems fair?)


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 13, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Don't be sorry I like the avatar. I was just asking if you would do a sig or not. (I'll credit the shop and rep both you and Hisa-chan. Seems fair?)


 
yeah thats fair


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2009)

Credit when I use. (soon) Thanks.


----------



## Raktus (Jun 13, 2009)

*Avatar:*


Could you make a transparency of this in avatar proportion?




*Signature:*


Would it be possible to combine these images into one of those awesome horizontal signatures, like your examples? If there's any way to do so, could you also toss in the text *ISS Watchman* in some cool text as well?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 13, 2009)

sorry, could only do avy, it will resize itself when you put it as your avy


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 13, 2009)

Has someone forgotten my request, or was it ignored?


----------



## Skylit (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello. It's Me. 



Avatar: 125x125 and 150x150
Sig:267x400
Borders: Do as you wish this time


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 13, 2009)

Roma I'm doing yours tonight, sorry about the lateness.

Skylit I'll do yours now


----------



## Sima (Jun 13, 2009)

Request deary.

Avy;- I just need a shot of both the faces together, 150x150, add any effects you see fit.

Sig;- Maybe make it a bit smaller if you can, any effects you see fit for this as well.



thanks in advance.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Jun 14, 2009)

sorry hisa for doing requests


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Request for set.

Signature

Stock:Link
Size:Max sig size

Transparent

Avatar
Stock:Link
Size:150x150

Transparent, with just the top half of her body, hands too.

No border.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 14, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Edit: Changed Stock
> 
> Hisa, don't do til Friday please.
> Variations please.
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 14, 2009)

Totitos said:


> Link removed
> 
> *Avy*
> Time:15:53-15:56
> ...


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks, it's awesome!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 14, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Hello. It's Me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 14, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Request deary.
> 
> Avy;- I just need a shot of both the faces together, 150x150, add any effects you see fit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 14, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> Signature
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't forget to rep and credit.


----------



## Sima (Jun 14, 2009)

Great, thanks so much Hisa<3


----------



## Totitos (Jun 14, 2009)

I gotta spread some before rep you again.

Thanks for everything Irene


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 14, 2009)

Great work Hisagi, thanks.

Darn, some of the wing on her head got cut off.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks.

Will cred when I use it.

But could you reupload the 15x150 avatar? I don't see him D:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd like a senior sized avatar please. 
Link
0:44 - 0:47

Black and white borders.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 15, 2009)

somethings up with my photoshop, sorry it looks so grainy


----------



## Gecka (Jun 16, 2009)

sharingansasu

trans


----------



## Fire Me! (Jun 16, 2009)

Stock: 
Type: sig and avatar
Size: your discretion, not too big for the sig, avatar size default is 125x125 right? so that
Text: none


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 16, 2009)

Gecka your spoiler tag won't open for me.

Fire Me! I'm doing your request now


----------



## Gecka (Jun 16, 2009)

i fuxed it


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 16, 2009)

Gif Set please

Link: [/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Vanilla, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Protoman, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Reznor, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by: 
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Vanilla, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Protoman, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Reznor, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 16, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Link removed
> 
> transsexual


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire Me! said:


> Stock:
> Type: sig and avatar
> Size: your discretion, not too big for the sig, avatar size default is 125x125 right? so that
> Text: none


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 16, 2009)

> Gamma Akutabi
> This message has been deleted by Gamma Akutabi. Reason: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Did I beat you to it? Sorry Gams


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 16, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Gif Set please
> 
> Link: XZBC2y
> 
> ...



the Takamura VS Hawk AMV only goes to 4 something minutes


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry 2:43 TO 2:58


----------



## Gecka (Jun 16, 2009)

oh happy dayssss~


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 17, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Gif Set please
> 
> Link: Apollyon's question
> 
> ...


----------



## Fire Me! (Jun 17, 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## JJ (Jun 17, 2009)

*
Stock: 


Type: Avy/Sig 
Size: Avy 150 x 200 will leave sig up to you
Text: none
Other: I just want the Avy/Sig to feature her.  Anything else you want to do is up to you. 

And thank you.*


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



]




I'd like a 135X135 Avatar of the T-Rex head, and a normal set please


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 17, 2009)

Love you Irene <333333


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 17, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> *
> Stock:
> 
> 
> ...



played with effects on ava, didn't want to mess up the sig though just i ncase >.>
and i thought the text looked good so i left it 



battlerek said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hope you like it, tell me if you want effects or some such~


----------



## αce (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey 

Can you make an avatar of this?


150x150 around the face. Black border around it if you can.Thanks.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 17, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Hey
> 
> Can you make an avatar of this?
> 
> ...



here you go~


----------



## αce (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks ill give u rep when i can.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 17, 2009)

Text: So Zetta Slow


----------



## JJ (Jun 17, 2009)

Skotty said:


> played with effects on ava, didn't want to mess up the sig though just i ncase >.>
> and i thought the text looked good so i left it



Thank you very much.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> Text: So Zetta Slow



Sorry for not seeing this, Matt


​

*Spoiler*: _tinypic upload_ 




​


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2009)

Stock

Avy:150 x 150 (girl)
Sig: 500 x 500
P.Pic: 170 x 170
Variations please.
Borders: Dotted.
Have the sig be shaped like a rectangle.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Stock
> 
> Avy:150 x 150
> Sig: 500 x 500
> ...


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2009)

Could i just have the girl in the avy, and could you remove that yellow thingy?


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay and what yellow thing? you mean the blur? sure


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks again. Yeah, the blur. I've repped you now.


----------



## Sima (Jun 18, 2009)

Request for you~

Avy;- just a simple one, 150x150, with a nice border.



Sig;- Just a transparency I suppose, with in senior limits.


----------



## Sima (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks ever so much lovely<33


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2009)

Skotty said:


> played with effects on ava, didn't want to mess up the sig though just i ncase >.>
> and i thought the text looked good so i left it
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 19, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Eden. Pure win.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 20, 2009)

Stock

Can you make it a senior sized set please with a dotted border please and make it look pretty  Thanks Hisa-Chan <3


----------



## Soldier (Jun 20, 2009)

Set, plox.

Avatar, 150x150 with a nifty border. Your choice what to do with it.
Sig, just transparent, please.
pek
Chat bubble, do want.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

Doing both now


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Stock
> 
> Can you make it a senior sized set please with a dotted border please and make it look pretty  Thanks Hisa-Chan <3


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Set, plox.
> 
> Avatar, 150x150 with a nifty border. Your choice what to do with it.
> Sig, just transparent, please.
> ...


----------



## Soldier (Jun 20, 2009)

Much love, I need to spread. <3

Dammit, 24 hr.


----------



## Sine (Jun 20, 2009)

type: sig
link: CLAMP has only gotten dirtier in their old age
size: 225 x 150
time: 0:49 - 0:59
border: black line


----------



## Wisely (Jun 20, 2009)

Gif avatar.

The Hairy Vagina Thread

Starting at 0:22 and ending at 0:28
Thin black border.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

Avatars can't be that long Ochi, especially for Junior members. cut it down some.

Shiner I'm doing yours now


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

Shiner said:


> type: sig
> link: The sannin are in no way equal, just like manga points out
> size: 225 x 150
> time: 0:49 - 0:59
> border: black line


I loved this book when I was a kid


----------



## Sine (Jun 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:
			
		

> I loved this book when I was a kid



Yes  
i think the trailers fantastic, too

it's perfect. thank you (:


----------



## Wisely (Jun 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Avatars can't be that long Ochi, especially for Junior members. cut it down some.
> 
> Shiner I'm doing yours now



This better Hisagi??
And for next time how long can they be??

Gif avatar.

Link removed

Starting at 0:23 and ending at 0:27
Thin black border.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 20, 2009)

Can you trans that and make the colors brighter?
Thanks


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

Urgh I hate you junior members with you 100k rule. I can't believe i ever spent a year on this forum with that restriction...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

this hat? seriously? its so tiny


----------



## Wisely (Jun 21, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Urgh I hate you junior members with you 100k rule. I can't believe i ever spent a year on this forum with that restriction...



It's not my fault. 

But thank you very much.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 21, 2009)

*Stock:* 

*Type:* Both Ava. and Sig.

I'd like for the Ava. to be centered around "Goku's" face.

*Size:*  Sig.:Within limits, I'm not sure on what size that is though..

Ava.: 125x125, but may I also have a 150x150 copy for future use? 

*Text:* I'm not sure if anyone is up to doing this, but I'd like for you to over write the Jap. text with the English translations. 

Translation:

*Spoiler*: __ 



From Right to Left obviously.

Krillin: Goku~ Hurry Up!!
Gohan: Krillin! 
Gohan: That isn't my dad!!!




*Other:* Black - White - Black Borders for each.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 21, 2009)

AYERENE

sig from this 




and can u make these avatars


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 21, 2009)

Stock

Avy: Sakura (150 x 150)
Sig: 500 x 500 (have everyone in it)
Borders: Dotted.

I'd like variations please. I'm into Naruto Manga again.


----------



## Sima (Jun 21, 2009)

You three, and anyone else who might request after this.

Irene(Hisagi) has just told me to let everyone know that she will not be on tonight. She'll get to this requests when she gets on tommorow.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 22, 2009)

Gymnopedie said:


> *Stock:*
> 
> *Type:* Both Ava. and Sig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 22, 2009)

Morin'!

A transparency on both the images is all I need, please and thank you!


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks, it's great!


----------



## Durge (Jun 22, 2009)

Video: X

a avatar please.

time: 2:09 to 2:13

please make sure the kb isn't to big thanks irene <3


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 22, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> AYERENE
> 
> sig from this
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 22, 2009)

Willy Wonka said:


> Morin'!
> 
> A transparency on both the images is all I need, please and thank you!


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you! <333


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 22, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Stock
> 
> Avy: Sakura (150 x 150)
> Sig: 500 x 500 (have everyone in it)
> ...





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 22, 2009)

Gymnopedie said:


> Thanks, it's great!





Willy Wonka said:


> Thank you! <333


Remember to rep + credit


Durge said:


> Video: X
> 
> a avatar please.
> 
> ...





318KB should about do it right?


----------



## Durge (Jun 22, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> 318KB should about do it right?



its perfect thanks so much irenepek

i will rep and cred


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 22, 2009)

Have fun


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 22, 2009)

Ginny right


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 22, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 
Awesome as usual. I'll rep when i can.


----------



## αce (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey

Sig please. I'm pretty sure it's already 450x450, but if it's not please make it that size. 
Transparent of the two and gaara's gourd included.
Add the text "Taka Sasuke" going horizontally anywhere acrosss the picutre.

Thanks..


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 23, 2009)

GIF Avy,

Link
Length: 2:33 - 2:37, if it's too long just 2:34 - 2:37
Size: 150 x 150 and 125 x 125.
Border: Regular


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll make this right now


----------



## Izumi (Jun 23, 2009)

GIF sig. Make it bigger than usual, if can. 

Stock
0:07 - 0:18


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 23, 2009)

stupid Juniors with your stupid 100KB limit making my stupid gifs look even stupider
*Koroshi*


*Izumi*


----------



## Soldier (Jun 23, 2009)

Hisagi, I love you.
I have a .gif request... 
Video
:30-:37 "She wants to touch me WOOHOO.......... She'll never leave me WOOHOO bledy blah blah."
Whatever kind of whacked out border you feel like, sig plox.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 23, 2009)

stock - this one

style - like Death-kuns recent avatars


make it look super sexy, more than one color, like lime green and cyan


----------



## Sima (Jun 23, 2009)

Hisa-chaannn~

Avy; I just need a head shot, 150x150, with a nice border, make it transparent.

Sig; Just a simple transparency, take the "I <3 you sis" out of it, but leave the "sayu" Make it smaller as well, I don't want it ultra big.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 23, 2009)

*Sayu*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Jun 23, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Sayu*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks love, sending rep your way soon.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 24, 2009)

Innocence said:


> stock - from here
> 
> style - like Death-kuns recent avatars
> 
> ...



I'm not as good as Jason, I'm afraid to say.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 24, 2009)

nice
gracias my amigo


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 24, 2009)

Soldier said:


> Hisagi, I love you.
> I have a .gif request...
> Video
> :30-:37 "She wants to touch me WOOHOO.......... She'll never leave me WOOHOO bledy blah blah."
> Whatever kind of whacked out border you feel like, sig plox.



I didn't mean to skip you babe, I'll get to you when I'm on next


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 24, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> stupid Juniors with your stupid 100KB limit making my stupid gifs look even stupider
> *Koroshi*



It's not my fault I'm still waiting for approval and thank you.


----------



## Soldier (Jun 24, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I didn't mean to skip you babe, I'll get to you when I'm on next



No worries, love. <3
I'm in no hurry, just whenever you get around to it. <3


----------



## αce (Jun 24, 2009)

Stock - How long until "Naruto Kai"?

Set pleasepek

Ava 150x150 around face. Dotted border.

Sig of Aizen. Make the background transparent. Whatever size u think is good.



Thanks in advancepek


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2009)

Request for set.

Avatar
SakuraGal

150x150

Borderless edges cut.


Signature
SakuraGal

Transparent, and resize.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 25, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> Stock - Aswan Damn
> 
> Set pleasepek
> 
> ...


 isuck at trans so i'll let hisagi do that one but heres an avy if you'd like ^^






Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> Avatar
> 
> ...


your links are broken


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd like a 140X140 avatar of the center pic( The one that says I have no regrets), please.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 25, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> your links are broken



Argh really?

Avatar
not unions!


Signature
not unions!


Those may work, you will probly need to copy paste, not click.


----------



## Reincarnation (Jun 26, 2009)

battlerek said:


> I'd like a 140X140 avatar of the center pic( The one that says I have no regrets), please.


here you go





Sephiroth said:


> Argh really?
> 
> Avatar
> 
> ...


there still broken sorry


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2009)

Meh, maybe Hisagi will be able to see them when he/she gets back.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 26, 2009)

i can't see them. try rehosting, it's not hard. then we can make your set. :]


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Satsuki (Jun 26, 2009)

you mean animated gif jimmy? i'll take it.

edit; here ya go

credit is appricated, rep unneccsary


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks         .


----------



## Kuro (Jun 26, 2009)

I want a set please.
Make it look cool.


----------



## Sima (Jun 26, 2009)

Due to financial problems, all requests will have to wait til the 5 or 6 of July. Hisagi has informed me of this, and I am sorry for the delay.


~Sayu.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Sayu. Send Hisa our regards.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 26, 2009)

Alrite, thanks Sayu, I cancel my order here.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 27, 2009)

I would like this to be a sig colored, and maybe a trans with this please 



Thank you and please take your time!


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2009)

aww poor hisa  i hope it gets better.

i'll take some requests while your away


----------



## Mikecia (Jun 27, 2009)

Can you make me a transparent signature and avi of Ino please. Is it also 

possible to have my screename on the avatar? I don't now about sizes or 

how to add sizes onto pictures. Maybe about the size of my already existing 

Ino sig.  I'm very sorry.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 27, 2009)

Kuro said:


> I want a set please.
> Make it look cool.



what show is this from?



Mikecia said:


> Can you make me a transparent signature and avi of Ino please. Is it also
> 
> possible to have my screename on the avatar? I don't now about sizes or
> 
> ...


sorry if the sig looks strange, it was kinda hard to trans


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2009)

It's from a videogame called 'The World Ends With You'
And thanks for the set.


----------



## Mikecia (Jun 28, 2009)

Skotty said:


> what show is this from?
> 
> 
> sorry if the sig looks strange, it was kinda hard to trans



 Thank you!


----------



## Solaela (Jun 30, 2009)

hisa? did you do sayu's set? the one with the drawing dark did


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 30, 2009)

Sig please

Stock: response

Border: *Thin Black*

Size: Not big (Maybe 300x300 I don't know.)

Rep as a reward.


----------



## Sima (Jun 30, 2009)

nightblade said:


> hisa? did you do sayu's set? the one with the drawing dark did



She did do that set for me.

But she isn't able to get online, so if you request it here, you'll have to wait til she can get internet back.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 1, 2009)

Can I request A sig using these images     

Could you take out the background for the images that have one, and add them all into one image? 

350x550 if possible.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Satsuki (Jul 1, 2009)

i tried to make it look better but it didint' wor k:<


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 1, 2009)

can i get an animated gif from this?

with the title and each part of the pic

thank you


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 1, 2009)

Yαriko said:


> can i get an animated gif from this?
> 
> with the title and each part of the pic
> 
> thank you



I'll get it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 1, 2009)

I got skipped.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 1, 2009)

^ hisagi is on temp. break because her internet is down.
she'll do it when she gets back


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 1, 2009)

All it needs is a thin black border and re-sized.

But if that's to hard I'll go else where.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)

Skotty said:


> i tried to make it look better but it didint' wor k:<



its okay they look fine


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 2, 2009)

Yariko:


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 2, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Yariko:



hahah I love it

thank you


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 2, 2009)

Set from this;


150x150 Ava around Sasuke's Face please <3


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 2, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Set from this;
> 
> 
> 150x150 Ava around Sasuke's Face please <3


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Skotty pek <3


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2009)

Someone list me the requests I have to do, I've got a head ache just trying to go back one or two pages


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 4, 2009)

I think Skotty got most of them......
Left to do:
Grimmjow
Nightblade 
FFXFan13, but he/she's b& right now.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh I see.

Good for you Skotty remind me to love you up later.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 4, 2009)

here's the msised ones i found





basye said:


> I would like this to be a sig colored, and maybe a trans with this please
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and please take your time!





Grimmjow said:


> Sig please
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





Hisagi said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> Good for you Skotty remind me to love you up later.


^^ i was kinda afriad you'd be mad actually...xD


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2009)

You're my helping hand in this shop along with Durge and Gamma, though Durge from the looks of it hasn't done all that much.

I'm thankful, not mad, that you help out. Makes it easier when I'm gone for long periods of time.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 4, 2009)

it's no problem ^^ i like helping you, and i like helping the customers, and i love to make sets =D


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 4, 2009)

*basye*
I need a reference source 

*Grimmjow*


----------



## αce (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HofqtcpqXoU

Can I get an ava of this? 150x150. 1:26-1:27. Just before the text appears.

And if possible, make it a black border. Thanks


----------



## Kameil (Jul 5, 2009)

Stock : 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Simply focus on the part where she says Shutup or I'll Kill you.




Size:  150x150

Much thanks to whomever does the Avy.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 5, 2009)

> Size: 150x150
> 
> Much thanks to whomever does the Avy.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll do Taka's tomorrow. 



*Kameil*


EDIT: /late


Night <3


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2009)

Set pl0x. Rep + Cred. Do whatever you like


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 5, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Set pl0x. Rep + Cred. Do whatever you like



I'll get it.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 5, 2009)

avatar please

trans and no border

as for sig



trans and resize to fit into 550 by 500


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 5, 2009)

geckaaaa


----------



## Gecka (Jul 5, 2009)

could you manage to fit all of the hair in?

it can be smaller, but i'd rather it be complete


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 5, 2009)

sure;


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2009)

Remember to rep and credit


----------



## Sima (Jul 5, 2009)

Got a request for you Hisa-san.

Avy; just a head shot, can include the Chikorita. 150x150 with a nice border.

Sig; just a simple transparency, but I need it a lot smaller. 

*Warning! Stock is very large!*


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sayu yagami_


----------



## Sima (Jul 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _sayu yagami_



Thanks love, rep will be coming your way soon<3


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Morphine_



Thank you! Rep later, I got a block


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 6, 2009)

You can't post this in more than one shop. Request denied


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 6, 2009)

hrm, if you say so


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 6, 2009)

Can I get a transparency of  Just Erza herself, none of the text. Also, could you shrink it to a usable size?


----------



## Z (Jul 6, 2009)

Can you make my sig 150 by 150? Thanks please. 

And also can you make it 150 by 150 and center around Aizen's face?

So yeah I'm requesting 2 avatars. 

Thanks.   I'll rep and credit.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 6, 2009)

seph, the links don't work  D: can't you rehost to tiny pic or photobucket?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 6, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Can I get a transparency of  Just Erza herself, none of the text. Also, could you shrink it to a usable size?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank You. Already repped you for it.


----------



## Akainu (Jul 7, 2009)

Stock: 
Type: avatar
Size: 125 x 125
Other: make his cigar look like it's lit if possible.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Satsuki (Jul 7, 2009)

Akainu said:


> Stock:
> Type: avatar
> Size: 125 x 125
> Other: make his cigar look like it's lit if possible.


[I


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jul 7, 2009)

Special Request i want who ever wants to do it.. to make me a HUGE sing that is 

width= 550pixels..
nd 
Hight= like 1000pixels

or MORE.. its ok im going to spoiler it so its going to be my expansion sing.. i want EVERY pic in here maid to fit harmoniously.. 


*Spoiler*: _My future wife.._


----------



## Akainu (Jul 7, 2009)

Can you also make a 150 x 150 version?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 7, 2009)

dammit i iwhs you'd said that before since i made one by accident at first 
it might look a bit different ;[


----------



## Gecka (Jul 7, 2009)

avy, varied sizes please, and sample of squared and rounded edges plox


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 7, 2009)

Gecka said:


> avy, varied sizes please, and sample of squared and rounded edges plox


i'll do this one ^^

here ya go


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2009)

fuckin ace bro

but just to see

could you make 1 rounded avy without the bottom half image?


----------



## Reincarnation (Jul 8, 2009)

i edited my post above just in case you missed it ^^


----------



## Gecka (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks bro


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2009)

Avatar of Josuke, the one with the pompadour. Sizes 125x125 and 150x150 and a dotted and a black and white border please.

Thanks.


----------



## valerian (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, but no sig? Or are you still doing that?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 8, 2009)

oh whoops xD i just read 'avatar' i'll jget on it now~


sorry i'm really fucking stupid ^^""


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 8, 2009)

Can you me summink, Hisagi? 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 






​



Can you make an avy out of this? I don't need a border or anything, is it possible to have these separate images made into one image (with them still moving) in the positions that they're in? If not thanks anyway.


----------



## Vaz (Jul 8, 2009)

Howdy.

Avy of this, size 150x150 please.

Oughta be easy enough. Surprise me!


----------



## Wisely (Jul 8, 2009)

Sig please Hisagi-san.



Stock:

Type: Sig
Size: 300x400
Text: None
Other: Just make Vongola there.  Transparent please.


----------



## Khanman7 (Jul 8, 2009)

I would like a GIF of shinji hirako donning his hollow mask please.


Stock: 8

Type: Avatar

Size:As big as it can go without it going over the requirements (no bigger than 125 x 125 pixels / 100kb.

Time:8:02 - 8:04


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 8, 2009)

lol wtf so many request\
i'll let hisa get others





Vaz said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Avy of this, size 150x150 please.
> 
> Oughta be easy enough. Surprise me!





Ochitsuite said:


> Sig please Hisagi-san.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wisely (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Skotty-Chan


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 9, 2009)

Hisagi, forget the last request of it's  time-consuming/impossible. Could you just do me a senior size avy with a border of this 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q9MfAJgSbU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



9:07 to 9:08 (just the guy's face)  Thanks


----------



## Khanman7 (Jul 9, 2009)

Heh i forgot to take off my sig. Heres my request again.

I would like a GIF of shinji hirako donning his hollow mask please.


Stock: A Scent Forever Ruined

Type: Avatar

Size:As big as it can go without it going over the requirements (no bigger than 125 x 125 pixels / 100kb.

Time:8:02 - 8:04


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2009)

Next to Normal set please 


Feel free to find better images, but it would be nice to have this one for avy


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or this one




and a gif of this one for sig (I have senior priveleges, so you can go big if you want

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd6V287TLQQ[/YOUTUBE]



4:30 to 4:38

Feel free to be lazy and just use this pic instead if you want


*Spoiler*: _it's pretty huge right now, so it's a link_ 



http://threemonthstime.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/next-to-normal.jpg


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Banhammer_


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you very much. It looks brilliant


----------



## Soldier (Jul 10, 2009)

Transparency:


Avatar: 150x150 of the Mad Hatter, if you're willing to go the extra mile: 150x150 Animated with both of them. But that's optional.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 11, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Hisagi, forget the last request of it's  time-consuming/impossible. Could you just do me a senior size avy with a border of this
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





Soldier said:


> Transparency:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar: 150x150 of the Mad Hatter, if you're willing to go the extra mile: 150x150 Animated with both of them. But that's optional.


I'll get these two.
Though Lance didn't I make you an avatar of that before? And Khanman, the video was removed. I need a new link


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Soldier_


----------



## Soldier (Jul 13, 2009)

Muuuuuuchas Gracias, Hisa-love. 
Rep y Cred, as always.

Spanglish?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 13, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood Episode 15

sig only
tranny plz
fit INTO 550 by 500


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 13, 2009)

Yessir


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Gecka (Jul 14, 2009)

loffly hisagi:lonk


----------



## Soldier (Jul 14, 2009)

SET DO WANT!





Take these and do what you want.
I want a sig and avatar, you can add the pics together into one big pic, I don't care... Okay, I do, but I just really want a set of this. GEJGIAFLIGHJF..
You don't have to use all of the pics. <3

Senior limits!
pek


 I love you, Irene. Do whatever you want with these.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 14, 2009)

can i throw them away? I kind of puked a little 

sure i'll see what i can do for you, sweets


----------



## Soldier (Jul 14, 2009)

No! I can delete the post after you're done so you never have to see them again.  I'll even reupload them onto my Photobucket so you can delete them on your image uploady thing...  

I love you?


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 14, 2009)

I was only kidding  and i'm adding you to msn 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soldier (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay... 
MSN.  I'll be on that when vacation is over.

<3 I love you, bitch.


/rep /cred


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks. You made a similar one before. Cred, and will rep when I can.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd like a 140X140 avatar and a standard sized set. If you can I'd like it to be a transparent


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 14, 2009)

battlerek said:


> I'd like a 140X140 avatar and a standard sized set. If you can I'd like it to be a transparent






=]


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 14, 2009)

Avy request

Stock: here

(The young looking guy at the top of the page)

Border: Thin Black

Rep as your reward thank you


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Avy request
> 
> Stock: here
> 
> ...



tell me if it's the wrong guy;


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jul 14, 2009)

I only want an avy; a head view of the image. 125x125 please; a dotted border around it as well. and if you could maybe in stead of the white change the background to a dark green color? (if you can't that's fine)


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 14, 2009)

Willy Wonka said:


> I only want an avy; a head view of the image. 125x125 please; a dotted border around it as well. and if you could maybe in stead of the white change the background to a dark green color? (if you can't that's fine)



i tried to make it look green thru the bottle too, it would've seemed strange if not~


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jul 14, 2009)

Skotty said:


> i tried to make it look green thru the bottle too, it would've seemed strange if not~



pek thank you so much~


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 14, 2009)

It's pefect. Repped you already.

Nice and fast just how I like it.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## C-Moon (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks gamma


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2009)

Whatever you feel like, senior size. Cred + Rep.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Morphine_


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2009)

Teacher snaps over MJ taunt
Senior size avy.
1:13-1:15
rounded border if possible.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Ender (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd like to put in a Manga Coloring/Set request:

For this stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 








I'd like a coloring for the whole page but the set for the first panel, if possible. 

The sig for the set in the following specs: H: 480 px.

TY  Also, whoever picks up the request, if you use PS and would like a PSD of what I have so far (not much but it might help). PM Me


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 15, 2009)

Without a doubt this request is mine  get on MSN and link me to some reference images if you have any


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2009)

i sent em but msn kept saying it wouldnt go through, so idk if u really got em or nto XD


----------



## Ender (Jul 19, 2009)

Hawk - do you want all the panels or just the ones w/the shichibukai?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2009)

Can I have a 150x150 Ava of this please?


----------



## Ender (Jul 19, 2009)

*coughturnoffsigcough*


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2009)

sorry about that


----------



## Ender (Jul 19, 2009)

NP  LOL

*Spoiler*: __ 









Couldn't get it exactly 150x150, cause the dimensions didn't match to begin with  Or did I misunderstand and u wanted it cropped?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2009)

If it doesnt size up properly then you can crop it so its 150x150, could you add a dotted or rounded border to it aswell please?


----------



## Ender (Jul 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








watcha think?


----------



## Kelsey (Jul 19, 2009)

. I love it thanks!! <33


----------



## Ender (Jul 19, 2009)

Your welcome


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 19, 2009)

First time here

Requesting an ava of C.C. in the image below.

Size: 100x100 and 120x120
Border: Thin black solid line

Please no effects and anything else added


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 19, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> First time here
> 
> Requesting an ava of C.C. in the image below.
> 
> ...



credit only please <3


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 19, 2009)

Can you go back a little bit on the shot? Its too close.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 19, 2009)

sorry xD


tell me if it's still to close <3


;also ender3000 are you actually a worker here? i don't see your name on the front xD


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 19, 2009)

Just slightly a little more back and go up higher too. Kind of want it centered around her face.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 19, 2009)

sorry i screwed it up so much Dx


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 19, 2009)

Skotty said:


> sorry i screwed it up so much Dx



Don't worry about it you did fine... see, now its pefect thanks...


----------



## quizzlix?! (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd like to request a manga coloring please


*Spoiler*: __ 





just the guy saying "groovy" in the first panel please.


*Spoiler*: _reference_ 





if this isn't good enough his name is kafka sunbeam :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 20, 2009)

Avy please

Stock: Harry, Ron, and Hermione vs Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura

Guy on top.


Border: Thin black

Rep as your reward.


----------



## Ender (Jul 20, 2009)

Skotty said:


> sorry xD
> 
> 
> tell me if it's still to close <3
> ...



no lol hisas a friend and shes doing my request, so i did it so it doesnt get lagged up lol


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 20, 2009)

*Grimmjow*


----------



## Sima (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a request for you Hisa<3

Avy; I just need a 150x150 head shot, none of the text in the avy, and do what you want with it.



Sig; I just need a simple transparency, I don't think you need to resize it or anything.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 20, 2009)

lol Furuba  just wait until you get to ep 26, missy


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Jul 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> lol Furuba  just wait until you get to ep 26, missy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Furuba? o.o xD

thanks so much love.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 21, 2009)

this thread

Work your magic with this, Irene. Whatever you like senior size set. Cred + rep


----------



## Jay. (Jul 21, 2009)

Yo Hisa

I want a set with your boobs? Is that possible?


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2009)

Just an avatar please. Size 150x150 and I'd like one with a dotted border another with a black and white one, thanks. 



A-Jay said:


> Yo Hisa
> 
> I want a set with your boobs? Is that possible?



That's not weird at all.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 21, 2009)

Doing yours now Gloria <3


Cyborg Franky said:


> Just an avatar please. Size 150x150 and I'd like one with a dotted border another with a black and white one, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not weird at all.


I'm on it


A-Jay said:


> Yo Hisa
> 
> I want a set with your boobs? Is that possible?


I'm sorry, sir, but to have a set of that level of awesome requires Senior membership as well as being over fifteen years of age


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 21, 2009)

*Morphine*





*Cyborg Franky*


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks. I'll have to rep you later, since I can't rep you at the moment.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





Text: Hey Gloria
Are you standing close to the edge?
Lookout to the setting sun
The brink of your vision
Eternal youth is
A landscape of the lie


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 22, 2009)

This is going to be a slightly big request, but I want a new set and I want it to be something that really describes the Otaku that I am, so here goes ^^; Hope it is ok Hisa <3~ If you can not I can change it and stuff, but I thought to see if you could.

Sig:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Alright, I want a moving siggy, that has 10 of my animes that are my faves on it, they do not need to be in any sepical order, since I do not know my order at the moment xD But, I do not want any of the text that is one some of the pics to show, if that is possible and each one will say the anime name on it, I will have the name in the spoiler for that anime in case you do not know, but at the beginning I want it to say:

Ake-chan is an Elite Otaku~
(Do that however you want to ^^
And the size make it how you think it would look good in my sig, I do not want to go over limit here xD)

Then the pictures will start after that and here they are.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Vampire Knight





*Spoiler*: __ 




Higurashi No Naku Koroni





*Spoiler*: __ 




Axis Powers Hetalia





*Spoiler*: __ 




Ouran High School Host Club





*Spoiler*: __ 




Spiral





*Spoiler*: __ 




Tactics





*Spoiler*: __ 




Detective Conan





*Spoiler*: __ 




Hanbun no Tsuki ga Noboru Sora





*Spoiler*: __ 




Fruits Basket





*Spoiler*: __ 




Land of the Blindfolded







Avi:
150x150
All I want for it, is a black background and it say:
"Otaku 4life: Its just that addicting!"


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 22, 2009)

damn ake . i'd do it but is too complex





St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sig_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used to loooooooooove teen titans


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 22, 2009)

That is perfectly fine xD I figured no one would probally want to do it, but Hisa anyways


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 22, 2009)

sig:

Could you put these lyrics on it?
Love one another
Live for each other
So, are you friend or foe
Cause I used to know

Avi:

100 x 100 please. ^w^
And can you have it say 'Rena Ryuuguu'?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 22, 2009)

Tamaki Suoh said:


> sig:
> 
> Could you put these lyrics on it?
> Love one another
> ...


why such small ava xD


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 22, 2009)

^w^ Nya!~ Thank you.

xD I like small icons for some odd reason. I always have. There easier to use ^w^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 22, 2009)

Skotty said:


> damn ake . i'd do it but is too complex
> i used to loooooooooove teen titans



Ill use it tomorrow


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 22, 2009)

Can I request  with the text "Evil Always Finds A Way." going around the upper right outside of the circle? In as similar a font as the text already there if you can.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Tonberry*

Ender I'm doing yours now

Ake I'll start your set after him done with Enders coloring


----------



## Sima (Jul 22, 2009)

I have another request for you sweetie.

Avy; just a 150x150, do what you want with it.

Sig; a simple transparency, with in senior limits.


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2009)

well lookie there if it isn't Simari Kitseki of the sixth division


----------



## Sima (Jul 22, 2009)

Why yes...yes it is


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2009)

anyone who uses the KakashiBETA will say this looks shit. Screw them :lonk


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sima (Jul 22, 2009)

Aww its great, thanks so much <3


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 22, 2009)

I can wait Hisa <3~


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 22, 2009)

*Kyouya Ootori*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you  I will change my set soon >W<


----------



## Sine (Jul 25, 2009)

link: perman07
type: avvy
size: 150x150
time: 1:17 - 1:20

borderless


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 25, 2009)

Stock
Senior Avy and Sig
Avys of Orihime and one of Ulquiorra
Borders: Dotted


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 25, 2009)

*Shiner*

*Hollow'd Heart*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 26, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Shiner*
> 
> *Hollow'd Heart*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
Thanks, it's wonderful.


----------



## Sima (Jul 27, 2009)

I have an avy request.

I just need it 150x150, do what you want with it.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 27, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I have an avy request.
> 
> I just need it 150x150, do what you want with it.


----------



## Sima (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks    ~


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2009)

Request for set.

Stock- are forbidden from releasing inside the dome.

I would like an avatar of his face, 150x150 with borders cut/rounded, and flipped to face the other side.

Signature borders cut/rounded, and resized to max sig size.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi 
I'd like to request a manga panel coloring. I only want the right panel done, with Setsuna and Marina. I tried to cut off the three panels on the left but it didn't work out, I just left them there if that's ok. 

This is what the boy, Setsuna looks like: 

And this is Marina: 

Sorry that I couldn't find better pictures 

Thank you in advance, I'm sure it'll turn out great.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





Text: 
Red alert is the color of panic
Elevated to the point of static
Beating into the hearts of the fanatics
And the neighborhood's a loaded gun
Idle thought leads to full-throttle screaming
And the welfare is asphyxiating
Mass confusion is all the new rage
And it's creating a feeding ground
For the bottom feeders of hysteria


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 28, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sig_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome               .


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jul 28, 2009)

If possible I'd like that shrunk down to sig size, and transparent except for Shirley and Milly.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 28, 2009)

I would like to make a request please.
Stock - 

Ava
Size - Senior Member sized
Border - Rounded 
Text - None
I would only like Luffy Please (The one in the red shirt)

Sig
Size - Normal
Border - Rounded
Text - None

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 28, 2009)

basye said:


> I would like to make a request please.
> Stock -
> 
> Ava
> ...


one piece <33333


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 28, 2009)

I are be doing FF's


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 28, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set.
> 
> Stock- he said so
> 
> ...





Marina Ismail said:


> Hi
> I'd like to request a manga panel coloring. I only want the right panel done, with Setsuna and Marina. I tried to cut off the three panels on the left but it didn't work out, I just left them there if that's ok.
> 
> This is what the boy, Setsuna looks like:
> ...


there are these too if you missed them x) i would do first one but the directions confuse me @.@


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 28, 2009)

Of course I'll color Marina's though it'll take a while x] and Sephie's is easy. I'll do his too


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 28, 2009)

*FFXFan13*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Sephiroth*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks Hisagi. pek


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 two




I would like a set made out of this picture please ^^

Avatar
Size: 100 x 100
border: Rounded please
Just around her face


Signature:
size: Any size
Border: Rounded
Text: None ^^


----------



## valerian (Jul 29, 2009)

An avatar from each of them, black and white border, 150x150 and just around their faces please. Thanks.


----------



## Krix (Jul 30, 2009)

Here to request an avatar gif. 
150 x 150 plz. <3


link: Source
time: 0:55 - 0:57
border: dotted


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 30, 2009)

hime 



Cyborg Franky said:


> An avatar from each of them, black and white border, 150x150 and just around their faces please. Thanks.


----------



## valerian (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks.

I'll have to rep you later on though.

So that's Nihilus, Dracule, Uffie, Skotty I've got to rep. Pretty sure I'm missing someone out.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 30, 2009)

i don';t need rep just credit please ^.^


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2009)

I got Tamaki's and Hime's


----------



## Hisagi (Jul 30, 2009)

*Tamaki Suoh*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Hime*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 30, 2009)

I want a slideshow avy btw


----------



## Krix (Jul 30, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Tamaki Suoh*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you. pek pek


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola! Here to make another request, you guys are so good

Stock: 
Ava
Size- Senior Sized
Broder- Rounded
Text-None
(Only Law please, the man in front reading the newspaper)
Sig
Size- Normal
Border- Rounded
Text- None

Thank you again and please take your time


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Jul 31, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Tamaki Suoh*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



^^ Thank you!~


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2009)

Avy: Senior size rounded, black and yellow border  IMG:Source

Sig: w/e size is best. Black background with effects using yellow, blue and red (whatever looks nice) around the player (include the ball too). IMG:Source


----------



## Sine (Jul 31, 2009)

link: Avatar
type: set
sizes: 150x150 and 250x150
avvy: 00:52 - 00:55
sig: 1:26 - 1:39

borderless


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 1, 2009)

*Chores:*
• St.Jimmy
• basye
• Shark Skin
• Shiner
• Hollow'd Heart
• Sephiroth
• Sayu Yagami


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 2, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> I want a slideshow avy btw



Hisagi you skipped me


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 4, 2009)

basye said:


> Hola! Here to make another request, you guys are so good
> 
> Stock:
> Ava
> ...





Shark Skin said:


> Avy: Senior size rounded, black and yellow border  IMG:
> 
> Sig: w/e size is best. Black background with effects using yellow, blue and red (whatever looks nice) around the player (include the ball too). IMG:


i think i can take these for you irene, if you'd like <3


----------



## Willy Wonka (Aug 5, 2009)

A set if you would please pek

_Ava_
_Size- 125 by 125
Broder- Rounded
Text-None_

_Sig
Transparent image of the stock. Keep the rainbow in there if you can please<3_


----------



## αce (Aug 5, 2009)

http://popularbiographies.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/neyo1.jpg

Avatar.
150x150
Borderless.

Add anything u think looks good.


----------



## X-Drake (Aug 6, 2009)

Avatar and Sig

Link
Link


As good as you can make it


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 6, 2009)

*bayse*
*Shark Skin**Willy Wonka*
*Spoiler*: __ 





is this the one with the artist copyright on the ful view?;LOS i remember iwanted to use it a while back xD


*♠Ace♠*
*Spoiler*: __ 




neyo<3


*darkheatran*
*Spoiler*: __ 



omg theyre already transed!
thank yo ufor making my life easier xD


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 6, 2009)

Can you trans this for me and make a dotted border avatar, senior size.

Danke 

srsly , look at her face


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 6, 2009)

Caitlin I am going to KILL you ;


did you want a sig too? i can't tell


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes please Skotty


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 6, 2009)

then have this sexier ava too go with it 


and  to your rep message i 'live' you too


----------



## X-Drake (Aug 6, 2009)

I love the first avatar.

Sorry for not being clear. But I meant a Ava and sig of each. 2 sets. One Luffy and one Ussop.

Sorry. And I'll rep and give credits ^^


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 6, 2009)

lolol Skotty. I live inside of you 

Thank chu dear


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 6, 2009)

Not trying to be a pain in the ass or something, but am I going to get my set or not

No rush


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 6, 2009)

caitylin


darkheatran said:


> I love the first avatar.
> 
> Sorry for not being clear. But I meant a Ava and sig of each. 2 sets. One Luffy and one Ussop.
> 
> Sorry. And I'll rep and give credits ^^


D; and your not senoir either ooops



i don't need rep just credit





> Not trying to be a pain in the ass or something, but am I going to get my set or not
> 
> No rush


where is your request? i dont' see it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 6, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> I want a slideshow avy btw



....................


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 6, 2009)

oh sorry didn't see it


figured you want thier bodies...?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 6, 2009)

No, but I like it


----------



## X-Drake (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay thanks.

Don't mean to be a bother but can you make the luffy avatar also a bigger size. As I'm senior elsewhere...

That all....I promise xDDD


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 6, 2009)

ohhhhhh! it's for another forum? ^^


----------



## Willy Wonka (Aug 6, 2009)

Skotty said:
			
		

> *Willy Wonka*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Skotty pek


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 6, 2009)

Skotty said:


> *bayse*
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]



Thank you, I have to spread first


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 7, 2009)

Skotty that avy you made me dosent work


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 7, 2009)

i think it's because tinypic finds it unappropriaate D;

try this


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 7, 2009)

It works 


Tinypic bastards


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 8, 2009)

Never mind Hisagi, you can cancel my order.


----------



## valerian (Aug 8, 2009)

Link

Avatar. 150x150, black and white border and at 1:00 - :1:02, make it that it loops around. Thanks. 

Link

Signature. Black and white border and at 1:03 - 1:12. Could you make the end of it stop for like 2 to 3 seconds too. Thanks again.


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys, first time here.

Avatar

Size: 100x100 and 120x120
Border: Black clear border

Avatar

Size: 100x100 and 120x120
Border: Black clear border

Edit: Wait a minute, this is not my first time here.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 8, 2009)

Can you center it around the face both and zoom out slightly for the top one please, thank you.


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 8, 2009)

Same shot but zoom out for both please.


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 9, 2009)

Went away for a while. Lets see, like the changes, thanks Skotty.


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2009)

hi, I have a GIF request :3

Stock: X
Type: Avy GIF
Size: senior
Length: 1:22 - 1:25

is it possible to make two different avies.. one with border and one without?

thanks in advance


----------



## Krix (Aug 11, 2009)

gif request :3

150x150 avatar
video: 
time: 2:31-2:32

2 pix white border too, please :]


----------



## Rika (Aug 14, 2009)

Avy Request 

Link: Link removed
Time: 0:27-0:30
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Black and White
Other: Could you make the re-loop as smooth as possible, thanks. 

It's Yoko "Stars" video and someone flagged it.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd like to request a manga color in please ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 





Heres what the one with the meatball head looks like(the one on the right)

And heres the other

For the outfits, the one on the left orange, one on the right pink.


----------



## Berry (Aug 14, 2009)

Avy gif request

Do ya rly

0:27 to 0:29 (Just Law's part)

150 x 150

Basic Border

Cheers


----------



## Berry (Aug 14, 2009)

Amazing, thank you...

Apparently I've given out too much rep in the last 24 hour's

Rep you tomorrow.


----------



## Rika (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you so much! Will rep and cred. 

EDIT: 24'd. 
Will rep soon.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 14, 2009)

avy request 

Link removed

9:32-9:35
125 x 125
basic border


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 14, 2009)

or


----------



## Damaris (Aug 15, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> or



thank you!

rep and cred are yours of course


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey. Could you please make this pic into tghe max Avatar size so it could be viewed more clearly? Thanks


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 15, 2009)

your profile says you arent senior right?


----------



## Sine (Aug 15, 2009)

reposting



			
				Shiner said:
			
		

> link: Why has 4/4 Uchihas that we've seing have been SOOO dam talented?!!!
> type: set
> sizes: 150x150 and 250x150
> avvy: 00:52 - 00:55
> ...



Gamma 

Hisa busy


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2009)

> Stock: X
> Type: Avy GIF
> Size: senior
> Length: 1:22 - 1:25
> ...



reposting... gamma, are you available 

to make avies I mean :S


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2009)

Skotty said:


> your profile says you arent senior right?



 Thanks for the Avatar!

 I do not follow what your asking.


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2009)

Set please. Avatar of the C0 in his chest and Deidara, dotted border. Add some effects if you like.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Set please. Avatar of the C0 in his chest and Deidara, dotted border. Add some effects if you like.


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey Hisagi me again, could make me a new group Image? Transparent background with these 5.

 In the Middle 


 to the middle left just halibel


 far left with just Boa




 far right


----------



## valerian (Aug 19, 2009)

Lol, you can see Yoruichi's nipple.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2009)

is that little slip not allowed?..just a little slip.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 19, 2009)

i'll take it i have nothing to do
i;ll edit out her nipp;le but you should probably delete it now that i have it copied


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2009)

done, and thanks hisagi


----------



## valerian (Aug 19, 2009)

Avatar of Croc (Male), one with no effects and thin black border and another with effects and a dotted border. Thanks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2009)

Also couldn't you just hide the nipple behind Lucy's breasts?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm not Hisagi D: she's been gone </3

i'll finish up vasto's sig and do cyborg's afterwards


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2009)

vasto;


cy;


----------



## Damaris (Aug 20, 2009)

I dunno if Gamma is still here () but if so, or if someone else can make a gif, I'd like a sig from this stock:
What do you think about the Cash for Clunkers Program ending and how has it affected you?
6:22-6:32
With a basic black border and looped, please.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2009)

My bad, thanks skotty! Awesome job.

 Could you make it a bit bigger? And get Yoruichi's booty into view?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2009)

making it bigger would pollutes the quality~

couldn' think of any other way than to erase the red haired foot. sorry.

if Gamma doesn't come back Marina, you can ask Aleximaru for a gif. i lack thebility D:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks this is perfect. reps for you.

 i am sure to come back for my sig and avatar needs.


----------



## Z (Aug 21, 2009)

Avatar centering around Superman's face please.  Max size for senior member which I believe is 150 by 150.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 23, 2009)

just need a resize

within the senior sig limits

550x500 if i remember correctly


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 23, 2009)

? :3


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 24, 2009)

Requesting an avatar version of this.



Focused on Omoi's head. I was hoping for a black swirl border effect of some sort, if that can be done of course.

The one i'm currently using I made myself, I didn't like the style of it though. I figured someone with more exp with avas could make something a bit cooler.

Thank ya!


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 30, 2009)

Set Request
Size: Junior
Bodder: Single Line Dotted
Avatar: Ryuumas Face Bottom Left side of Second Page

The signature I would like to be an animated signature like this one: 



  This sig uses two pages. The first page, start with the middle Panel where Ryuuma says "this is you last chance, you know". Use all of the second page.




     Thank you


----------



## Z (Aug 30, 2009)

An avatar of this 150 by 150 centering on his face please. Thanks.


----------



## Z (Aug 30, 2009)

Incorrect file extension.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 30, 2009)

did you save it? D:


----------



## Z (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah but it still says incorrect file extension.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 30, 2009)

it works for me ;/
lemme try photobucket hold on


----------



## Z (Aug 30, 2009)

It works. Thanks very much.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 30, 2009)

whoops  oh well good /goes back to change/


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2009)

Can I have this trans'd?

and a 150x150 ava of this please?


Thanks <33


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 30, 2009)

That looks amazing, especially the way you have the images appear next to each other, but is there any chance of slowing it down just a little. Also, I think you forgot the Avatar (Unless you are still working on that)


----------



## Maris (Aug 30, 2009)

Requesting avatar 

Size: 125x125

Rounded borders please 



I'm already using it, but I want it pimp'd, so throw in some effects and whatever it looks good. Don't crop it or anything, just resize it.

thanks


----------



## -Shen- (Aug 31, 2009)

*Type Of Request:* Avatar and Sig Set
*Size:* Junior and *Senior* Sized
*Stock:* hard as STEEL


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2009)

sigh~
sorry hawkeyes, i get focused on a sig and forget doing avas 
i'll take care of all of you today.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2009)

Hawk


Maris


Kelsey


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2009)

Vampire



and please credit me when you guys use your sets, kthx


----------



## valerian (Aug 31, 2009)

From the looks of it, it seems you're the only one here Skotty, and it doesn't seem like you can do gifs either. I guess I'll have to request at another shop.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah sorry. ;/ I don't know when Irene is getting her net back, and Gamma is nowhere to be found. D:


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 31, 2009)

The avatar looks great, but is there any chance of slowing down the signature? Also, can I credit you by having my sig as a link to this request shop, or your profile picture?

EDIT: The avatar does not work saying "This PNG image has the incorrect file extension."

Also, it seems like you are doing all of these requests on your own, so no rush.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2009)

damn tinypic


and i guess you can link to the shop...


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you very much, great work


----------



## Z (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi guys. 

I'm sorry if I keep coming here, it's just that you guys are too awesome and I change my mind too often. 




Avatar 150 by 150 centering around face, thanks again like always.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2009)

holy shit those are some good borders


----------



## Z (Sep 1, 2009)

Skotty said:


> holy shit those are some good borders



I love you.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2009)

Skotty said:


> Kelsey



Omg I love it  I was wondering could you delete the white under the Man's Gun?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 2, 2009)

it looks awkward with out >> it's a table blocking his legs D;


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh well XD. Ive repped you and all


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow avy showing all the words_


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 2, 2009)

Are you guys accepting any manga coloring right now? If not, than nevermind.


----------



## Rika (Sep 3, 2009)

Could you change the white border to the regular border please? 

 ----->> 

Change the first gifs border to the second type? I like the double blacked lines. :3

Thanks =)


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 3, 2009)

Request for set.

Avatar 

Senior size

Transparent, no effects, no border, full picture.

Sig


Borders rounded/cut, resized to max signature size, and cut the words out at the bottem.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 3, 2009)

Jze0: I can do some manga coloring, if you want




Sephiroth, I'm not sure if you want a transparency or a sig with effects. Can you be a bit more specific?
/takingsomeofwotty'swork


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 3, 2009)

Can you make this into a sig and have it say 'Jay' somewhere?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 3, 2009)

Kairi said:


> Jze0: I can do some manga coloring, if you want
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Borders rounded/cut, resized to max signature size, and cut the words out at the bottem.

No transparency or effects.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 



I upped the quality a bit, if you don't mind.







*Spoiler*: _St.Jimmy_


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 4, 2009)

Jze0 said:


> Are you guys accepting any manga coloring right now? If not, than nevermind.



I can take it.

sorry for my absence guys, i've been having issues


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 4, 2009)

Marina said:


> Hi
> I'd like to request a manga panel coloring. I only want the right panel done, with Setsuna and Marina. I tried to cut off the three panels on the left but it didn't work out, I just left them there if that's ok.
> 
> This is what the boy, Setsuna looks like:
> ...



your shit is done
was done
along time ago
but i'll send it to you now


----------



## Ulti (Sep 4, 2009)

Is it possible for a set to be made out out of this? I know I just made a thread on it but you know...

150x150 for the avatar and max sig size with no effects if thats okay. Can the avatar be bordered? No text 

Sorry if theres any trouble and thank you for your time.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 4, 2009)

set:

this


----------



## Ulti (Sep 4, 2009)

I love it, great work and thanks.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 4, 2009)

Transparency plz.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 4, 2009)

I got this


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 5, 2009)

Just to make sure, did Kairi PM you my request Hisagi?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah but that'll take a while, OK?


----------



## Jze0 (Sep 5, 2009)

^
Sure, ok I understand.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Starrk (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't think you understand how much I love you, Irene.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 5, 2009)

this thread
Don't forget my request ,okay.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2009)

Revy said:


> Can you make this into a sig and have it say 'Jay' somewhere?



with text

without text


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 5, 2009)

Wicked. I'll rep you when I can...I won't forget..promise.


EDIT: HISAGI,CAN YOU CAPITALIZE THE J IN THE SIGGY!?


----------



## Queen Vag (Sep 5, 2009)

hello

may I have a senior-sized transparent set of this picture:

with the avy focued on jasmine please

thank you


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2009)

it actually is capitalized. that's just the font.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2009)

Val..

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Set Request

Junior Size

Avatar: Kizaru's face top left.If you could add effects similar to the ones I have on my current Avatar I would be very grateful.


Signature. I would like it to be animated like this one


As for this signature, i would like the time in between each panel to be 1 second. It will be four pages. Use all of the first 3 pages, and on the four, stop on the last middle pannel.





Thank you very much


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 6, 2009)

I can tell you now your sig will exceed the 1M limit when fully animated, and toning it down will cause the transparency tween to be spotty


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 6, 2009)

What if you only used the the bottom panel from page one. Would that make it small enough?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 6, 2009)

I can try, 
but i can't guarentee high quality perfection


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you very much for trying, and I am sure your work will be great.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 6, 2009)

Can I have a gif please Irene .

Linkk
Ava 150x150: Black and White Border
Time: 0:57-1:00


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll get on it right now


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks   .


----------



## Gecka (Sep 6, 2009)

avatar

150 by 150


----------



## Gecka (Sep 7, 2009)

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Queen Vag (Sep 7, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Val..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 thank you.
it is excellent, will be using later and will give credit as desired.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Transparency and re size please?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 7, 2009)

of all of them?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 7, 2009)

The girls, and the wall. It might look a bit odd if there's floating there without feet after all, thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks**

Um, I'll rep you when I can...Sorry.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Irene pek


----------



## Gecka (Sep 7, 2009)

Link

trans and resize to fit into a senior sig(550 by 500)


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2009)

It says don't have permission to acess Gecka


----------



## Gecka (Sep 7, 2009)

ugh


Link

there

i need to stop hotlinking


----------



## Gecka (Sep 7, 2009)

i came so hard i can't stand up


----------



## Rika (Sep 8, 2009)

^ Lol. 

*Avy request. *

Requesting two sizes. It's for my *profile avy*, but 170x170 might mess up the quality. 

Linky
*Size:* 170x170 and 150x150
*Border:* Regular
*Time:* 1:38-1:40. Repeated loop.

Thanks. 

Sorry that it's flagged.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 8, 2009)

akak

Set please

Avy and full sized sig

No transparency or colour changing

Both need borders

Other than that, do what you will

Thanks


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 8, 2009)

or

not sure what you meant by full size lol


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd like to request a manga color in please ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 





Heres what the one with the meatball head looks like(the one on the right)

And heres the other

For the outfits, the one on the left orange, one on the right pink.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2009)

Rika said:


> ^ Lol.
> 
> *Avy request. *
> 
> ...



yay I already have that downloaded 
now lets see if i got this right


----------



## Rika (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Hisa. 

So there was no way to perfectly loop it? 

She still looks great, thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2009)

not without it look like she's going forwards again


----------



## Totitos (Sep 9, 2009)

*Avy*
Chapter 230

Time:0:08-0:10
size: 150 x 150
border: black

thanks


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2009)

Request for signature.

Stock-http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs23/f/2009/249/c/d/Raikage_VS_Sasuke_by_yenslave.jpg

Resized to max signature size, and with borders rounded/cut.

I would like the words edited out, but if that isn't possible, then it's fine.

That's all.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2009)

^ i got these


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 9, 2009)

*Totitos*

*Spoiler*: __ 



if i did this right...




*Sephiroth*


----------



## Totitos (Sep 9, 2009)

Perfect Irene 

/swoon


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Totitos*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Could I get the one without the added effects please?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 10, 2009)

yessur


----------



## Morphine (Sep 11, 2009)

sexy set request Irene

Ava - her 
rounded border, play with the colours a bit?

sig her

some effects, also rounded border


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 11, 2009)

^ i'll get for you reney <3


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Just a sig please.


----------



## Maris (Sep 11, 2009)

Request set 

ava: stock

time: 00:19 to 00:22
size: 125x125

Sig: stock

Sig Text: "Everything with you".

Throw in some nice effects please. 

Size: around 500x350 

Dotted rounded borders.

Thanks


----------



## Gecka (Sep 11, 2009)

Argentina Coach Diego Maradona Could Face The Sack Next Week

150 by 150 avatar please

solid black border 1 pixel


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 11, 2009)

you bitches can't resist me 
doing these three


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 11, 2009)

can i do Gecka's


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 11, 2009)

was gonna start on it now but sure be my guest


*Spoiler*: _revy_ 







*Spoiler*: _maris_


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 11, 2009)

Ugh well i wasnt too shore about this one since i played around with it a little so if you dont like it be sure to let me know and i'll make you something simpler


----------



## Gecka (Sep 11, 2009)

perhaps change the name with "Brad"


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Hisagi,I'll be sure to rep you when I can.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2009)

Request for signature

Stock-http://chan.sankakucomplex.com/post/show/393517

Just a transparency and resize.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Make me an avatar. Let's see where this goes.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2009)

I got these now


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2009)

*Sephiroth*


*Em koon*


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 13, 2009)

1 week   .


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2009)

If you're so impatient, please take your request to someone else


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 13, 2009)

I would not say impatient is the correct term. Anxious would be a better word. I will wait, but I am waiting while I see others requests completed so I felt it necessary to state.

I have no problem waiting as long as I know stuff is getting done.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2009)

*Samurai*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 13, 2009)

That looks fucking great, no bullshit. Major appreciation. Rep +


----------



## Paptala (Sep 13, 2009)

Could I please have a set of this fanart?

Message to Bears - Autumn

An avatar (w/ rounded edges if possible) of Detail 1 (the picture in the top right corner) with a transparency sig of the girl in the bigger picture?

Let me know if I need to explain this better.    I'd really appreciate it!

EDIT:  Sorry about the sig, I completely forgot! - I fixed it now


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2009)

This what you mean,


----------



## Paptala (Sep 13, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> This what you mean,


 Yes - THANK YOU! pek  That looks amazing! +reps!


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2009)

No problem


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 13, 2009)

>Skotty leaves hers
>hers


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 13, 2009)

His, hers, its
whatever


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Androgynous, the lot of you.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2009)

Wait what?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 14, 2009)

So tell us Scoots, is your Testosterone or Estrogen level higher?


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 14, 2009)

His testosterone level is  over 9000. I know this firsthand.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2009)

This is not the spam section  Does Em want me to do his ava too or something?


----------



## Sima (Sep 14, 2009)

I just need and avy please, 150x150, dotted border if you can.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2009)

> This message has been deleted by ~M~. Reason: I'm not spamming. I'm offering critique, relevant to both art and humanities. This is a non-posting post


 wtf


----------



## Sima (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Skotty~


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Romanticide (Sep 15, 2009)

Hisa
Stock
Avy time: 4:13-4:14 (have it be slowed a bit, when she points and makes a star)
Sig time: 4:03-4:09 (have it be continous)
Dotted border


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 15, 2009)

I got this


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 15, 2009)

Loser, I need a set Irene

mangaholic


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 15, 2009)

What did you mean by continuous Roma?


@Erik/ taking request


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd like it to loop.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 15, 2009)

*Serveta*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Roma*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kyoya (Sep 15, 2009)

Much Love Ireneypoo


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 15, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Roma*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 

Thanks, i love it.


----------



## Sima (Sep 15, 2009)

Just need a sig~, not too big though. thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm a hoersssss
i'll take it


----------



## Sima (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks so much hun~


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2009)

Gif avy please.

Link: 

Time: 1:39 to 1:43 (End it with his face up close) thanks.

Border: Thin Black

Rep and credit thank you.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2009)

Irene you went alittle ahead. I wanted his cosmo going inside him too. It started at 1:38

ill rep again if you redo it.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 15, 2009)

Yessir


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Irene. I got to spread. So you'll be getting it soon and tomorrow.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 15, 2009)

Requesting an ava:

Junior size, boxed ava.

Avatar(gif): Here It's 47-49(When Snake Eyes - the man in black - draws his sword.) 

.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2009)

Ava Gif Pleasee

Stock

Ava: Black & White
Time: 31-34

Thanks .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Irene pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2009)

Request for set.

Avatar- of his face, with one of those white/black borders 150x150
Avatar stock-http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs48/f/2009/171/8/2/Fairy_Tail_Natsu_by_Saint_Preux.jpg

Signature-white/black border and resized to max signature size
Sig Stock-http://fc00.deviantart.com/fs23/f/2008/010/9/1/Natsu_Wallpaper_Color_by_halc0n.jpg

That's all, thanks in advance.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2009)

Darn,  I didn't get enough time to edit it, and I edited a few minutes after I posted the request too, your fast Hisagi. 

Thanks.


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 17, 2009)

Request please.  First time here and I tried to be specific like you asked. 


Type of Request: A set.
Size: 125 x 125 for avy, and sig, the biggest it can be.
Text: _Sasuke's mine!_
Other: I'd like lighting effects and stuff like that, but whatever you think fits is fine. 
Border: Dotted, Solid, or Rounded.

Thanks. pek


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2009)

Yessir Ma'am


----------



## Kameil (Sep 17, 2009)

Stock: 

Avy: 150x150 

Signature: Max signature size you could possibly get it to with Reddzone embroidered on it.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll get it Irene~


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

Request for Hisa<3

Sig; just make it a bit smaller, the rest is up to you.



Avy; I need a dotted border, 150x150, do what ever you want to this as well~


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2009)

AppleChan~ i played with the coloring hope thats okay


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2009)

Simari


----------



## Sima (Sep 17, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Simari



thanks hun~


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 17, 2009)

The avy's great, but can I get the whole thing with Naruto/Sasuke for the sig? Like the whole picture, just resized, and I wouldn't mind if the red color in the sig was removed.  Please? and I was kinda hoping for effects like my recent set.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll give it ago


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 17, 2009)

It's lovely!  Thank you very much! pek Rep and credit is yours.


----------



## Purchase (Sep 17, 2009)

Request Magna Panel coloring 
Stock:


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 19, 2009)

For Skotty
Stock
Plain Border
Senior sizes
Avy of Rukia Sig of Ichigo and Rukia 500 x 500


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> *For Skotty*
> Stock
> Plain Border
> Senior sizes
> Avy of Rukia



woah. I would've spit my tea out had I been drinking it


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 19, 2009)

It says access denied. Can i have a sig too?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2009)

sorry didn't realize you want a sig

access denied? 
why Naruto chases and cries for Sasuke,
why Naruto chases and cries for Sasuke,
try right clikcing and saving <3


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 19, 2009)

Skotty said:


> sorry didn't realize you want a sig
> 
> access denied?
> [IMG=i want to hold you]http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs50/i/2009/262/6/5/i_want_to_hold_you_by_UcHiHa_sHiRuKa.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


 
Thanks  so much Skotty!


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2009)

What did you do to this picture? That's my request.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2009)

I played with the coloring, used a brush, applied it multiple times and set it to screen (The brush was black)


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2009)

Could you go a little more in-depth? I'd like to try and do something like that. 

Also, if you have time, I'd like to also request a Zabuza from Naruto avatar in that kind of style. Sort of like your current avatar now.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2009)

Well I downloaded a certain brush, but i couldn't tell you where, (old computer, old brushes, etc)

as for the color alteration I got it of LiveJournal
can't go much more in-depth than that, sorry


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, do you have a link to the LiveJournal or something? I know you don't really want to give it away, I feel like that sometimes since I design also, but I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2009)

I have no problem giving them away. I encourage everyone to learn, as I'm still learning myself
What separates OP from Naruto and Bleach

and these are similar to the brushes i used for the set
Link removed


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks man. Did you get my Zabuza request?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 19, 2009)

you need to provide a stock for us before we do anything hon.


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh.




Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Type: Avatar
Size: 125 x 125
Text: None
Other: None


----------



## Sima (Sep 19, 2009)

Request for Hisa.


Avy; 150x150, dotted border, any effects you wanna do.



Sig; Do what you want with it as well.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 19, 2009)

Do these later after I'm done DLing a video


----------



## Sima (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks dear, rep when I can.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 20, 2009)

Fuck yes Irene. <3

Rep soon credit now.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 20, 2009)

_Ava,_

_Pic: _

*Spoiler*: __ 











_Please use Kankurou's face and upper body, nothing real specific for it just make it dark and brooding._

_Size: Senior member size._

_Sig,_

_Pics: _
*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 











_Please use the Kankurou and Sasori panels, put the first panel above the second one and cut the second panel as you see fit so it can be of a decent sig size, but don't take too much of Kankurou or Sasori._

_Size: Senior member size._


_I know this is a big request but anyone who does this has my eternal gratitude._


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 20, 2009)

I got these


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow Avy (No particular Order)_


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 21, 2009)

got 'em    .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 21, 2009)

I want some rank icons for my forum
Administrator,GModerator,Moderator and Member 
below is how i want it to look
Admin-Red,GMOD-Dark Blue,Mod Green and Members black


----------



## Kuro (Sep 21, 2009)

For Hisa-chanz.


*Type: *Sig please.
*Size*: Whatever you think it fits.
*Other:* Errr..make it look darkish.


----------



## Sima (Sep 21, 2009)

I just need a sig, make it pretty, and smaller, I like small sigs~

thanks in advance.


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 21, 2009)

Requesting a gif ava and transparent sig.

Ava:Stock vid 2:23-2:24, may be a little extra to both sides of the time. It's when the guy in black slaps the dude in the white shirt with the piece of wood. Black and white box border.

Transparent sig:



Use the one where you only see his back. Junior size, make it just a bit smaller, and in black letters put Zebrahead kind of angled at the right bottom corner. If you got a certain font you think would look cool go for it.

Ty!!


----------



## Kuro (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you Hisagi-chanz.


----------



## Sima (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks so much love<3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 23, 2009)

Hisaaaaaaaaaaa!

Set request, senior size.


Try to make it dark in feeling and in look. If that makes sense.


----------



## Z (Sep 23, 2009)

Request. 


Avatar centering around Kuma's face. 150 by 150. Thank you.


----------



## Z (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks sexy.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Hisa. <3


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey G~  av please.



nothing fancy. as long as his head's in it and it has a border. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 24, 2009)

your supposed to turn off your sig though :3 dunno why, but it's the rules so xD


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 24, 2009)

^^^ in case they got Gifs up or something, it takes less time to load the page


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Ava request(gif): Stock Around 40-43. When the guy in the cop uniform(short brown hair) turns around.

Black and white box border.


----------



## Alexandritee (Sep 25, 2009)

Skotty said:


> your supposed to turn off your sig though :3 dunno why, but it's the rules so xD



Thank you


----------



## Dillinger (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'll have to wait till tomorrow to rep you.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is some stock:



Maximum size for both avatar and sig please

Sorry for any troubles and thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Damaris (Sep 25, 2009)

could i just get this made transparent and resized for a junior sig, please? 
i'd like a transparent borderless avy of the guy's face as well please.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2009)

Hisa-chan, a Spice and Wolf set.
Stock
Usual sizes please.
Dotted borders


----------



## Sima (Sep 26, 2009)

Request~<3

Avy; Dotted border please, 150x150



Sig; Whatever you wanna do with it~ just make it smaller.


----------



## Teach (Sep 26, 2009)

Set.

Avatar solid border 150x150.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll get these tomorrow if you don't Irene <3


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 26, 2009)

I can do them ^^



Sima said:


> Request~<3
> 
> Avy; Dotted border please, 150x150
> 
> ...


 Could you upload your avatar stock on imageshack for me please


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd like Hisagi to do mine please.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Sima I'll do your avatar as soon as you upload it on imageshack for me sorry for the inconvience


----------



## Sima (Sep 26, 2009)

Here ya go.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks and here ya go ^^


----------



## Sima (Sep 26, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> Thanks and here ya go ^^



Thank you~


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks, it's wonderful.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2009)

set,plz


----------



## FFXFan13 (Sep 27, 2009)

Can you colour this for me please?


----------



## Teach (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks    !


----------



## Yosha (Sep 27, 2009)

*Stock:* Here
*Size:* 150x150
*Border:* No border (square not rounded edges)
*Text:* None


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks awesome.:3 Will rep when I can,luv.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 27, 2009)

Can I get this colored? So it can match this one?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 27, 2009)

It wouldn't look the same, for one is a sketch, the other more than likely began as a line art. Further more its not my coloring style, so it'd be different anyway.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> It wouldn't look the same, for one is a sketch, the other more than likely began as a line art. Further more its not my coloring style, so it'd be different anyway.



Well I really don't care either way, just as long as it's colored.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 27, 2009)

alright then


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 27, 2009)

_*Masa Def: *_

​


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 28, 2009)

^ I'll do this one later on tonight ^_^


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 28, 2009)

Sig request

Link: dafacto

Border: Thin black

Size: 267 x 400

Bottom part.

Rep as your reward. Thanks.


----------



## Sima (Sep 28, 2009)

I just need a sig please


----------



## Sima (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks so much Skotty~


----------



## αce (Sep 28, 2009)

http://images1.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/rihanna-HQ-Photoshoots-rihanna-1134228_1595_1920.jpg

Sorry couldn't host the picture I will if you cant see it.

Anyways, can I have a 150x150 avatar of the face.
And a 300 height x400 width sig please. Rounded corners.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 28, 2009)

Set request for Hisagi 




Trans for sig(just want the family nothing else) and um regular square outlined avi please thank you! 

How are you doing btw?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 28, 2009)

I got you two


----------



## Sima (Sep 29, 2009)

Do want you want with it, I need a avy centered around the girls face, 150x150, dotted border if you can. With the sig, do what you feel looks good.

Thanks<3


----------



## Z (Sep 29, 2009)

Just an avatar 150 by 150 around his face, thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _♠Ace♠_ 








*Spoiler*: _Toru Hidaka_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sima_


----------



## Sima (Sep 29, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sima_



Thanks hun<3


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 29, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Toru Hidaka_



Awesome thank you!!


----------



## Yosha (Sep 29, 2009)

Reincarnation said:


> _*Masa Def: *_
> 
> ​


Appreciate it.


----------



## Yush (Sep 30, 2009)

_It's a bit too rounded, but the mods look nice. Thanks, will be waiting for the rest._


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry I didn't read the request all the way through. 


*Spoiler*: __ 










and turn off your signature


----------



## Yush (Sep 30, 2009)

_Turned it off.

Lulz, the request was quite big man xD
But thanks._


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello Hisa 

I think you can handle this :3 

One of those big ass avies [150x200]. A trans if you think it will look good. And preferably the text kept too. I do like dotted or funky rounded borders. I trust whatever your instinct goes for.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 30, 2009)

Izzy, you rock and stuff, but that was one crummy stock! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 30, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Izzy, you rock and stuff, but that was one crummy stock!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



But you still did your magic ಠ_ಠ fucking fast too. Thanks so much. I'll show you how much I love you it after this 24-hr thing


----------



## Maris (Sep 30, 2009)

Can I get a gif set pwease? 

 Stock 

*Signature 
*

Time: 07:03 to 07:12

Size: whatever.

Regular gif borders.

*Avatar*

Time: 06:46 to 06:48

Size: 125x125

Regular borders.

Thanks. 

ps: it would be great if you could remove the black stripes from the screen format.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 1, 2009)

avi plz
Link removed
rounded without borders :3 ty


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 1, 2009)

Maris I wasn't too sure if this is how you wanted it or not. Let me know


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome hisa,thanks!


----------



## Anki Rendan (Oct 1, 2009)

Heyy, I'd just like an avatar please. =)

Stock: 
Type: Avatar
Size: The max size for an avatar, I guess.
Text: None.
Other: I'd like an avatar of the boy. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mar Azul (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, set request!

*Senior Size*

*Avy:* Question: Is it possible to resize this gif to senior size or just a little bigger than it is now? 



*Sig:* I just need a trans of this pic. I want to keep the text, pls.



Thanks!


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 1, 2009)

Hisa, new retro anime set! pek
Stock
Avy of Ryoko 150 x 150
Sig: 500 x 500
Profile pic: Gif of all the girls, Ryo-Oh-Ki, and Tenchi.
Borders: Thin Black Border


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry about there being no text, I couldn't get it to look right:


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 1, 2009)

Transparent set

Avy
Stock: Sasuke got owned by a woman......

I want the whole body in it. Also I don't want the green lining around him.

Keep the green hearts tho.

Size: 150x150

Sig

Stock: Sasuke got owned by a woman......

Size: 300x300



Rep as reward. Thank you


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll get yours Dani


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you Irene.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Hisagi! It's wonderful. pek


----------



## Izumi (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello Hisagi, my first time here. ;<

GIF please~ <3
Stock~
Senior ava of 2:11 - 2:12. Make it fade in the end and start all over if the frames can't be repeated. 
Sig of 2:14 - 2:16. Size bigger than normal if possible.

The rep and shizz are waiting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi this is my first time here so here I go! I want a matching avy and sig:

Stock:

Size: I was hoping you can make me two avatars at 125x125 and 130x100. If you can't do two then the 125x125 is fine. As for my sig I would like it at 430x150.

Also I don't want it as bland as the background is in that pic. Do whatever you like to make it look good. Same design for both the sig and avatar as I said in above. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 2, 2009)

Izumi said:


> Hello Hisagi, my first time here. ;<
> 
> GIF please~ <3
> Stock~
> ...





Zukuru said:


> Hi this is my first time here so here I go! I want a matching avy and sig:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


I got you both


----------



## Mar Azul (Oct 2, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Sorry about there being no text, I couldn't get it to look right:



It's okay about the text and you resized the gif.  Thanks for the set!


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 2, 2009)

G<3

Av please. Junior limitations.



I don't really have anything in mind for it, just have fun with it 

thanks


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you  will raep in 24 hours


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks you, I will rep you very soon.

I'm sorry but could you put up a url link for the avy and sig so I can just copy-paste the link and upload into my photobucket. The right click of my mouse isn't working right now. You can PM me the links, you don't have to do it here.


----------



## Sima (Oct 3, 2009)

I need it 150x150 please, dotted border, focused around there faces.



Make it smaller please, I like smaller sigs. Oh, any effects are fine, do what you see fit.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 3, 2009)

I saw fit to actually try


----------



## Sima (Oct 3, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I saw fit to actually try



Loves it<33

thanks hisa babe.


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2009)

http://otakujanai.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/boa-hancock.jpg

Back

Avatar 150x150. Around the head. And if possible add some sort of background to the avatar. Whatever looks good. 

Sig. 300 height x400 width please.

Rounded corners for both.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay here goes my request for animated set.

Stock-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGV3O1BweD4&feature=related

Avatar-1:38-1:39
See if you can make it look like a loop, 150x150

Signature-2:00-2:07

Now this is the one that I really want to make it look like a loop of him dancing. On size, make it as big as it fits under the limit.

Both with a thin black border.

Thanks in advance Hisagi.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 9, 2009)

trans sig

550 by 500


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you, looks good.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








sig,plz.<3


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 11, 2009)

@Hisa or Skotty.
Keep it simple please....so just add borders please.
Stock
Senior sized avy and sig, 170 x 170 profile pic. 
Dotted borders....and can i have a thin black border'd set as a variation?
Reps will be given, and love too.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll get them for you Irene~


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 11, 2009)

<333333 Irene





I don;t want your rep unless you have hot pics to provide:WOW I will take your love though
and tell me if i did any of it wrong too.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you,skotty.:3
I'm a lil confused by what you just said.
But,uhh....here! 
Take as much luv as you want from there.;3


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 11, 2009)

Skotty said:


> <333333 Irene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's perfect.  I'll send you pics and rep.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 11, 2009)

It's kay Revay 

 You were supposed to give me pics in the rep  if not, dont do it 

but here:WOW


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 14, 2009)

Profile avy gif

Link: Shippuden ED 6 - NICO Touches the Walls - Broken Youth

Time: 3:56 to 4:02 (I know it's kinda long but I want all the Gold Saints in it.)

Size: 170x170



Rep and credit. Thanks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2009)

enemy's

 Can I please get an avatar size of this one 2:47-2:58? looping please?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 15, 2009)

That's 11 seconds.

You're a non senior. You only get 3 seconds.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2009)

Get a different video Dani this is what i got off your link


> The video you have requested is not available.
> 
> If you have recently uploaded this video, you may need to wait a few minutes for the video to process.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 15, 2009)

Sorry it's fixed.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you Irene.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> Princess Lover ED1
> 
> Can I please get an avatar size of this one 2:47-2:58? looping please?



2:47-2:49?
2:56-2:57?


 please?


----------



## shadow5050 (Oct 15, 2009)

I want a set out of this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i38.tinypic.com/14jlz6q.jpg





Rounded border pls.

+ rep for the person who will make it.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2009)

I'll get this later. I have a funeral to go to later this morning, but if I'm not back by 1600ish, I'll leave it for skotty to do


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2009)

...so instead of just saying hey turn off your sig...you neg me? I thought we were cool!


----------



## Vaz (Oct 15, 2009)

'Sup

I'd like an avatar ( 150 x 150 ) made out of this pic. I don't really care for the quote there, so if possible I'd like the avy to be made out of the whole image, but I'll leave that and the borders up to you. 

Pretty please


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 15, 2009)

i would like to request a set with this saying 
"We spend time together......Living life to the fullest......Never knowing when everything will fall apart......And you end up all alone"

avatar of the three people faces in the coat, fading from one face to the other.

as big as im allowed




thanks in advance


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 15, 2009)

Aww Irene


I'll get these


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 15, 2009)

Rep Irene, I don't want it

also Vasto. Irene is taking her time to make you a nice .gif. You could at least follow one simple rule.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2009)

I did not honestly know it was a rule.


----------



## Sima (Oct 15, 2009)

Read the rules on the first post, and still yet you keep posting and not turning off your sig, after they have both told you.

Anyways, I have a request<3

Avy; 150x150, dotted border if you can.




Sig; just make is smaller please, I don't like big sigs. Do what you want with it.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help Skotty  I'll get Sima's


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2009)

I could have sworn I unchecked the show sig box. My bad. My sig is not showing on my screen


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Sima (Oct 15, 2009)

Hisagi said:


>



Thank you sweetie<3


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 15, 2009)

Skotty said:


> Rep Irene, I don't want it
> 
> also Vasto. Irene is taking her time to make you a nice .gif. You could at least follow one simple rule.


 

thanks for the set. looks good


----------



## shadow5050 (Oct 17, 2009)

Skotty said:


> Rep Irene, I don't want it
> 
> also Vasto. Irene is taking her time to make you a nice .gif. You could at least follow one simple rule.



ok i will rep irene once i find a post.

edit. some one send me a post of him/her so that that i can rep


----------



## Sima (Oct 17, 2009)

I just need a sig, take the text out please. You don't have to colour it, do what you can with it<3

Thanks in advance~


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 17, 2009)

Yush Ma'am


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 17, 2009)

here you go


----------



## Sima (Oct 17, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> here you go



Thank you love<3


----------



## Mish (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, set please pek



Do anything that looks good  thanks <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

Irene is it possible to make an 150x150 avy out of Shura (Gold Armor Guy) in the middle section?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 19, 2009)

where he's saying "Santo de oro, Shura de Capriconio detendra su paso en este lugar" ?


I can but it'd be a squish


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

Just do this one then.

Bottom part.

Thanks Irene

Edit: Bigger verison


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 19, 2009)

Let me do Mish's then i'll get to you Dani man


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

No rush Irene.

Oh I forgot Thin black border thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 19, 2009)

_Daaaaniiiii_


> 410 - Gone


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 19, 2009)

*Mish*


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry Irene



Bottom part.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 19, 2009)

I forgive you of course.



like this?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 19, 2009)

Outstanding Irene.

Rep and credit now


----------



## Mish (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you it's awesome


----------



## Fin (Oct 19, 2009)

I need this framed down to where it actually works and doesn't ruin my day.  And also give it nice border if you can. 



I need this smaller, and use your awesome powers to fancy it however.


Thanks sweet pea


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 21, 2009)

I dunno about you but trying to redo your avatar really ruined *my* day
It might be easier to find the video on youtube and having me make it from scratch


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm requesting a avy-sig set.

Stock:
There are a couple of words in the pic and I was hoping you can take them off.

Size: Avatar-125x125 Sig-430x150

I don't want any text on the avy and sig.

Design the background of both the avy and sig however you see fit. But I would like it different than what it is now.


----------



## Fin (Oct 21, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I dunno about you but trying to redo your avatar really ruined *my* day
> It might be easier to find the video on youtube and having me make it from scratch



Don't worry about it.

However, whatever happened to the sig?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 21, 2009)

it became a douche and wouldn't show up


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

I would like a avatar/sig combo of this pic .

I would like the Avatar to be of Luffy's (the guy in the middle) face, and the sig to be of the whole picture. 

I'd like it to be rounded, and junior size.

Use whatever effects you want, as long as it looks cool.


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks dude! 

You rock hard.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2009)

VastoLorDae said:


> 2:47-2:49?
> 2:56-2:57?
> 
> 
> please?



so...can my request now stop being requested? I have finally mastered the turning off of sigs technique now.


----------



## Katz (Oct 22, 2009)

gif request, sig only. 
 ~ 1:16 - 1:24
thank you. :]


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Oct 22, 2009)

Request for Hisagi. Just want one of your badass sets made from this


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 22, 2009)

Toru Hidaka said:


> Request for Hisagi. Just want one of your badass sets made from this


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 22, 2009)

triple delete

whos doing what


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 22, 2009)

Why did you jsut delete the posts with those gifs?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 22, 2009)

I posted
i posted
gamma posted
i deleted
gamma deleted
i deleted

i have a headache


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Oct 22, 2009)

Yesss thank you very much

+rep n cred 

EDIT: I'm gonna have to rep you later I can't seem to rep you right now


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 22, 2009)

;


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2009)

THANK YOU HISAGI!!!!!!!! Grimjow always enjoys a day of just beating the shit out of Ichigo.


----------



## Sima (Oct 22, 2009)

Request please<3


Avy; 150x150, dotted border, do what you want with it~



Sig; Do what you see fit with this as well...maybe size it down a bit, i like smaller sigs.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll  get it for ya Reney




thought the sig would look cute as a tran ;3 hope thats ok

oh and dont rep me. just cred ;3 yoou can rep Irene


----------



## Sima (Oct 22, 2009)

Skotty said:


> I'll  get it for ya Reney
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thanks<3

I looks great~

Okay, I'll rep Hisa-chan.


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 23, 2009)

Hisa 

Imma set request joo.



Do what you want with it 

<3


----------



## Katz (Oct 23, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> ;



will credit you, thanks. <3


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 23, 2009)

Luff joo<3 

Thanks


----------



## Crocodile (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey man.
I likes yo mad set makin' skillz 
-----
-----
Stock: 
Type: Avatar
Size: 120X120
Other: Just his head. A red dotted border would also be sweet.
-----
Stock: 
Type: Transparent
Size: 250X500
Other: Any chance you could make it different shades of red ?
-----
-----
Cheers man


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 23, 2009)

taking   ~


----------



## Sima (Oct 24, 2009)

Avy; Focus on the faces please, 150x150, dotted border please.

Sig; make is smaller, any effects are welcome.

Thanks in advance<3


----------



## Sima (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Skotty :3


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 24, 2009)

Transparent set request.



Junior size.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 24, 2009)

sorry i'm retarded -_- i dont know the difference between senior anf junior


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 24, 2009)

^ Could I get an ava made as well?


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 24, 2009)

FUCK. I see trans and I never think of avas


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

Set please 



Width of set 480 Preferably, thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

Thats awesome but could you have the Ava a bit more viewed out please?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2009)

Sankyuu  .


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 25, 2009)

Avy 150x150 same border as the avy two posts above. Focus on the face. Thanks!!!!
WARNING: Very large pic and epic hotness.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2009)

Just an avy? God effing damn her eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 25, 2009)

I can request a whole set at once? Like two pics? Sorry but do you think you can zoom in a bit? Yeah man she is HHHOTTT!!! Freakin nice avy btw.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks

and yeah you can request a set out of two pictures


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 25, 2009)

Okay so can I get a sig out of this?


419x299 and with rounded corners and no border. Thanks!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmmm....cant see the pic?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 25, 2009)

There we go. Thanks!


----------



## Gecka (Oct 25, 2009)

resize to 150 by 150


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 26, 2009)

Avy request



Guy with a scar on his left side of his mouth.

Border: Thin Black 

Rep as reward thanks.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 26, 2009)

Hisa my love can you make me a sig from this? 

and ava


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Irene.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 26, 2009)

Gif set request

*Avy*

Time: 4:35-4:37
Border: black

*Sig *

time: 1:44-1:55
Border: black

thanks in advance


----------



## En Too See (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys!  Can somebody make me a sig please with this picture?



I'd like the majority of it to be used, especially the clock and Jigsaw..

"En Too See"
and below that..
"Game Over..."

and I'd like the size to be somewhere around 460 x 120

Thanks!


----------



## Mar Azul (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey, set request!

*Senior size*

Sig: I just want a border for this pic. Maybe a double border. The outside border solid black and the inside border dotted. Idk, you decide what looks best. No effects, pls.




Avy: Can this be resized to senior size and have the same border as the pic. If possible, can you color his earring blue like in the above pic.  If you can't, thats okay.


Thanks!


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 27, 2009)

Hisa-chan.

Senior sizes. Avy of Yuuko and one of Watanuki.
Thin black borders.
Consider it a late birthday present since mine was yesterday.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2009)

I got Mar and Roma's. En too see your link isn't working


----------



## En Too See (Oct 27, 2009)

It should be good now.  Dunno why the other one didn't work.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Hisagi (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't see a jigsaw sorry


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Hisa.


----------



## Mar Azul (Oct 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you


----------



## OnlyLexy-Chan!! (Oct 27, 2009)

May I have a transparent set please with a jr size icon with my screename on the icon. Thank you


----------



## En Too See (Oct 27, 2009)

Jigsaw is the guy.  Shows you've never seen any of the SAW movies. 

Thanks again.  It turned out nicely. It is saying I cannot give you any rep.  I'll give you some once I can.


----------



## Sima (Oct 27, 2009)

Request for Hisa-love<3

Sig; Just do a transparency if you'd like, or whatever you see fit. oh but do make it smaller please.



Avy; 150x150, dotted border, do what you want with it.


----------



## Sima (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks doll<3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 28, 2009)

I like a sig-avy set request from anyone.

Stock:

Size: I'd like the avatar at 125x125 and the sig at 350x400

I would prefer no text in both the avy and sig. Do what ever you can to spice up the set.

I also would like both the avy and sig to have rounded borders.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 28, 2009)

Junior(and senior if ya will) gif ava request.



2:15 -2:17sh. I want it where he's cleaning his glasses. Black and white box border.

Ty!


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I'd like a banner to made out of this.



I'd like for the banner to say, "The Naruto x Hanabi FC" (on top) and "Who needs evidence when you're _awesome"_ (on the bottom). Just spruce it up with some effects.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks, it looks great but I thought that maybe you would add some color or design to the background. Do you think you could do that? Its up to you what you wanna do with the background for the avy and sig. I'm sorry if I didn't specify that in my request.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 29, 2009)

Hisa 

I'm determined to give you more crummy SN stocks to work with  

A set and whatever you feel like doing I guess


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 29, 2009)

Quick job



Make it much smaller. 300x280

Rep as your reward.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you so much !


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Oct 29, 2009)

Some Random Weird Guy said:


> Okay, I'd like a banner to made out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wanted to make sure you'd see it again, because I took my signature out... 

I always forget those damn things.


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 29, 2009)

oh i didnt see it, ill get on it


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 29, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Junior(and senior if ya will) gif ava request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This as well, incase you missed it.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 29, 2009)

here you go my dear butt bunies <3

trans and resize to fit into 500 by 550 sig


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 29, 2009)

^ Thanks homie. 

/reps


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks so much!

Also, could you make an avatar out of Naruto's face in that same pic?


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 30, 2009)

Skotty~!

Senior sized set
Borders: Dotted
May i have variations? 
If you don't want rep i have pic of .


----------



## Madam Mizukage (Oct 30, 2009)

Avi and sig request for Hisagi


Blue lined boarder around the woman on the right, basically what I have now but bigger.


Translucent, whatever size you think would look best.

Please and thank you!


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 30, 2009)

Zukuru said:


> Thanks, it looks great but I thought that maybe you would add some color or design to the background. Do you think you could do that? Its up to you what you wanna do with the background for the avy and sig. I'm sorry if I didn't specify that in my request.




please do specify next time XXD I'm not really into the effects thing, so I tried xD


Hollow'd Heart said:


> Skotty~!
> 
> Senior sized set
> Borders: Dotted
> ...


 I totally had this as a sig once ;3


and  at your offering 
keep your rep tell me if you want any changes ;3


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 30, 2009)

It's beautiful. I'm getting BONES season 1 this weekend. pek PM me a cool user title since i can't think of one.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Oct 30, 2009)

Can you make a sig out of this? And a Avatar around the head?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 30, 2009)

Some Random Weird Guy said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Also, could you make an avatar out of Naruto's face in that same pic?


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 30, 2009)

Madam Mizukage said:


> Avi and sig request for Hisagi
> 
> 
> Blue lined boarder around the woman on the right, basically what I have now but bigger.
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Oct 30, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> Can you make a sig out of this? And a Avatar around the head?



Turn off your signature please


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks you Hisagi.
+reps


----------



## Madam Mizukage (Oct 30, 2009)

They're both great, thank you so much!

+Rep


----------



## Gecka (Oct 31, 2009)

avatar(150 by 150 or if it looks disproportioned then whatever works) and sig that fits in 500 by 550 sig


----------



## Z (Oct 31, 2009)

Sig- Make this 400 x 438

Avatar- Center around face 150 x 150

Take out background for both avatar and sig. 

Thanks.


----------



## yukito (Oct 31, 2009)

Set please. Sig can be any size appropriate for senior members, avatar 150x150.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 31, 2009)

taking these <3


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 31, 2009)

hang on muzic 
[

wait did you sig the wrong size


----------



## Z (Oct 31, 2009)

I sigged the wrong size?

That avatar has incorrect file extension or something.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 31, 2009)

no, i did
 I typed in Engrish. I meant I did your sig the wrong size xD


----------



## Z (Oct 31, 2009)

Eric's King said:


> no, i did
> I typed in Engrish. I meant I did your sig the wrong size xD



oh lol.

and the avvy says incorrect file extension.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 31, 2009)

shit, i'm sorry bro

i forgot to add trans on the guy smoking (and resize on him as well to fit into 500 by 550)

again sorry

but could you

you know?


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah sure hang on~


----------



## Z (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 31, 2009)

sorry i tokk so long xD


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 1, 2009)

Sig ploxx



Junior limitations. Trans'ed, but keeping the small backgroundy bit ()

Thanks in advance :3 <3


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank you 

+raep and cred


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2009)

Can I have a transparent signature of that please?
500x500 .


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2009)

Thankies <333333333333333


----------



## Sima (Nov 1, 2009)

Avy; 150x150, focused around the face please.

Sig; Make it alot smaller, as the stock its pretty big, do anything else you want with it.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 1, 2009)

I got this one


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 1, 2009)

^ you requested that a few days ago then deleted it. Lucky I still have the video downloaded


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, I was a anxious at the time, still am a bit


----------



## Sima (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks so much doll<3


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 1, 2009)

Ava:  0:37-0:38ish.

Just keep it replaying on Maes's mouth moving when he has the microphone. Junior size and black box border.

Sig: 
Transparent please.

Thank ya.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 1, 2009)

Image ready is taking a shit on me


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2009)

I wanted a black and white border for the avatar, not just a solid black 

And is it possible to get the sig in better quality? If not, that's alright.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2009)

can i get a ava pls?

Sasuke in the last panel, nothing that ruins the original coloring plz 
thx <333


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 1, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> Ava:  0:37-0:38ish.
> 
> Just keep it replaying on Maes's mouth moving when he has the microphone. Junior size and black box border.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank ya. 

/reps


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 1, 2009)

sweets said:


> can i get a ava pls?
> 
> Sasuke in the last panel, nothing that ruins the original coloring plz
> thx <333


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2009)

thx yu <3333


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2009)

Skotty said:


> please do specify next time XXD I'm not really into the effects thing, so I tried xD



Yeah, sorry about that but thanks for doing it.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 2, 2009)

Ze stock:




Type: Both
Size: Max size for both
Other: Avatar to be bordered and sig to be made transparent

Thanks.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Nov 2, 2009)

I would like to modify my sig.



Use the middle panel down. Group the bottom two right panels together, and the bottom two left panels together.


Use all of this page. Group the middle panels together and the bottom panels together.


Again, I would like these panels infront of the Sig I have now. Basically, just follow them in their normal order when reading the chapter. Thanks


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2009)

^haa?  I don't understand those directions  Hisa can get it please? XD


----------



## Hawkeyes (Nov 2, 2009)

If at me, I have a good sig already, I am just trying to add more to it. I want to take the panels I posted above, and add it to the front of my current sig, keeping the timing the same.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2009)

wait.... so just add them in? ohhhh  ok ~


----------



## Ulti (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Skotty


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2009)

i hope i did it right


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 2, 2009)

Hisa

Avy: 150 x 150 (one of Rukia and one of Ichigo)
Sig: 500 x 500
Profile Pic: 170 x 170 (Ichigo and Rukia)
Text for the sig: Hollow'd Heart
Borders: Thin Black
I'll cred and rep....if you want rep.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 2, 2009)

I got it for you Roma


----------



## Hawkeyes (Nov 2, 2009)

Can you slow it down by 1 second, and 2 for the panels where the Newkamas attack Mihawk and where Luffy realizes he would have got his hand cut off. Also, the second Panel and Third Panel from the start of the series need to be switched with each other.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2009)

I only have one speed, sorry ;o I can't do two different speeeds


----------



## Hawkeyes (Nov 2, 2009)

Can you switch the second panel with the third panel, they are out of order


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 2, 2009)

what i thought i just did? 
OH DAMMIT  sorry


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 2, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## Mikecia (Nov 2, 2009)

May I have a transparent set with only Ino? I would like for the icon to be of 

Ino's face. Is it also possible to have my name on the icon? It's be much 

appreaciated thank you .


----------



## Skibitybobop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey heres my request.

Take this Image 



For the sig, and put the word Engage somewhere on it. Also use color fades, with Dark Colors. Resize the image so that it is smaller. (380x150) Thanks.

Make something out of the Avi that goes with the sig, your choice.

Just tell me when you will have this up.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 2, 2009)

Could I get  colored, and have the guy cut out(a trans)? can you make it so that the guy has blond hair, a white shirt, and white pants with black stripes with normal Caucasian skin color?

.

If posible could I get a matching avatar as well?


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 3, 2009)

Greed I'll start yours tonight but I'll probably finish it in the morning


----------



## Hawkeyes (Nov 3, 2009)

Skotty said:


> what i thought i just did?
> OH DAMMIT  sorry



Great work


----------



## Mikecia (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Darth (Nov 3, 2009)

*Set Request*



If I could ask you not to deviate from the original render in terms of coloring and stuff. Just keep it the way it is, add a border, some effects, etc.. Just don't change the texture or color of the picture please.

And a matching avatar would be amazing.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 3, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Greed I'll start yours tonight but I'll probably finish it in the morning



Thanks, I appreciate it. Take as much time as you need.


----------



## Sima (Nov 4, 2009)

I know its a bit small, but I couldn't find a bigger version.

I just need a sig please, do what you want with it<3


----------



## Sima (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks doll<3


----------



## Jay. (Nov 4, 2009)

Hisa or whoever else is awesome in doing sigs

Only sig: 500x 200 would be awesome. 
Border: black. Take a border style you think would fit best

Don't ruin the focal. Let Mr.chang look like he already does. Just do something in the bg and add some chillin' effects. But don't overflow things.

It's supossed to be relaxed and chill themed.

thanx

you'll get rep and nudes


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 4, 2009)

All for Jay and Jay for all.


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 4, 2009)

I can has Gif? 

Sig plox.



6:37 - 6:44

Average size, average border.

Thanks<3


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 4, 2009)

Taking this of course


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats awesome, Thanks a bunch.+reps.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 4, 2009)

or



Gimme a set, Hisagi. You can pick the picture.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 4, 2009)

Alright I got this


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 4, 2009)

I used it both images and kept it simple


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I used it both images and kept it simple



Thank you.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 5, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> I can has Gif?
> 
> Sig plox.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay. (Nov 5, 2009)

Fuck yeah 

thx baby


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 5, 2009)

Senior/junior gif ava request. Black and white box border.

; 4:05 - 4:09


----------



## Muah (Nov 5, 2009)

can I get a transparent set plz?


----------



## Z (Nov 5, 2009)

Avatar around Whitebeard's face 150 x 150 please. Thanks.


----------



## Z (Nov 5, 2009)

skotty that whitebeard avatar has incorrect file extension


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 5, 2009)

lol tinypic


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 5, 2009)

/vomit?


----------



## Gecka (Nov 5, 2009)

trans

avatar that's 150 by 150

and resize the overall pic *to fit into* 550 by 500


----------



## Stringer (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello Hisa.

I'd like to have a transparent for the following image.





'tis all girl.


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahahaha, thanks bby<3


----------



## Sima (Nov 6, 2009)

Request doll<3

Avy; 150x150, dotted border please, add anything else you want.



Sig; Make it smaller please, do whatever else you want with it.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll get these~


----------



## Sima (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Skotty<3


----------



## Stringer (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice work Skott.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Nov 7, 2009)

Can someone make a Sig for this and a Ava around the Head area please?


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Nov 7, 2009)

I would like an epic transparency sig and an avy with a black dotted border please


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 7, 2009)

Code Geass<333333333333


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you skotty pek

+reps


----------



## Muah (Nov 7, 2009)

transparent avatar plz. No border.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice  though with the sig could you maybe add a heart in there? Very much appreciated


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 7, 2009)

I had to steal it from google xxD


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Nov 7, 2009)

Skotty said:


> I had to steal it from google xxD



haha thank you sooo much 

+rep an cred


----------



## Izumi (Nov 8, 2009)

Can someone make sig gif out of ?
2:17 - 2:22
And an ava from 2:20 - 2:22 with nifty borders

the rep together with that other shizz is waiting..


----------



## Z (Nov 8, 2009)

A 150 by 150 avatar centering around Dragon on the panel where Ivankov is saying "Could it be your animal honing instincts then, perhaps?"

Just him, try to leave out Ivankov please. Thanks.


----------



## Z (Nov 8, 2009)

incorrect file extension again. lol. can you please fix? Thanks.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Z (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2009)

*Av:* 
Time: 2:58 - 3:00
Size: Senior
Border: Anything cool

*Sig:* 
Time: 3:42 - 3:53
Size: Senior
Border: Matching


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCqQ2JcQWGs[/YOUTUBE]




Please and thank you.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 8, 2009)

Muah said:


> transparent avatar plz. No border.



sorry i missed this xD


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll do the Gif requests tonight. I'm not ignoring this place, I promise


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 8, 2009)

Mhmm.


----------



## Muah (Nov 8, 2009)

Skotty said:


> sorry i missed this xD



Thanks it looks nice. any suggestions on what I should use for a sig. If your a jimi fan


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2009)

You could try fixing this up


----------



## Muah (Nov 8, 2009)

Michael Jacksőn said:


> You could try fixing this up



Could some one make a transparent sig for me 

if I find better quality than I post it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set please_ 





Text: We are jolly green giants, walking the Earth with guns.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Nov 9, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set please_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pics account inactive. Can you get another link?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Nov 9, 2009)

Still inactiive.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2009)

You just have to copy the link into the url spot ;3 I'll get these


----------



## valerian (Nov 9, 2009)

Transparency job please.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 9, 2009)

Epic                .


----------



## Muah (Nov 9, 2009)

Its great but is there a reason ppl keep giving me a border in all my request.

Could you possibly remove the border plz. Otherwise it looks awesome!


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 9, 2009)

Ahh sorry. it was left over I didnt even notice it


----------



## Sima (Nov 9, 2009)

Request<3

I just need a sig, make it a bit smaller, and add effects and all that jazz. 

also I want this text on it;

"I feel you with me, even if it may be a dream..."



thanks in advance<3


----------



## Sima (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks      <3


----------



## God (Nov 9, 2009)

You win the internets good sir. Unfortunately, I have been  repsealed for a week by those blasted mods. I will rep you next Monday, and dont worry, I will remember. Thanks.


----------



## Izumi (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2009)

Can I have a set please Hisa? 





Trans that pleasse <333


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 10, 2009)

alright i got it


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2009)

LOVE IT HISA THANK YOU /LOFFFF <3


----------



## Sima (Nov 10, 2009)

Request for Hisa<3



Avy; 150x150, dotted border please. Do whatever else you see fit.

Sig; just do what you want with it please, but make it alot smaller<3

thanks in advance~


----------



## Mozu (Nov 10, 2009)

Gif request

Stock:
Type: avi
Size: Senior Size. 3:43 - 3:46 ; 4:10 - 4:14 (if you can't fit in first part then just the last)

Type: sig
Size: : 2:39 - 2:40 ; 1:13 - 1:17 (as much as possible) 2:59 - 3:00 

if you can't fit something in just message me, i have no gif making skills so idk idk  
i can also upload to MU if link doesn't work out 

border for both: grey&white dotted


----------



## Sima (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks babe<3


----------



## Vaz (Nov 11, 2009)

, size 150x150 if you will. I trust the employees of this fine establishment will do a great job, so I'll leave the details such as borders up to you 








- - 

WHY, HEY THERE SKOOTS


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 11, 2009)

WHY HELLO THERE NEW FOUND ERIC FAPPER


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 12, 2009)

;


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2009)

Size 150x150, thin black border, avatar of Byakuya and Kenpachi, I want them in the same avatar, so could you make it that they switch over every 3 seconds or so?


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you.  Got to spread some rep first though.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 12, 2009)

You do't have to rep me. Just cerdit~


----------



## Red (Nov 12, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> ;


thx, but the sig isn't showing for me D:


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 12, 2009)

how about these?


----------



## Sima (Nov 12, 2009)

An avy request please.



150x150, Dotted border if its not any trouble. Do whatever else you want with it.


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2009)

Avatar and sig of Kisame please. Thin black border.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 12, 2009)

;  ;


----------



## Sima (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank ya kindly.


----------



## Red (Nov 12, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> how about these?


NICE

Thanks man.


----------



## Mai (Nov 13, 2009)

Set please



senior size, thanks in advance :3


----------



## Sogeking (Nov 13, 2009)

Set please:



150x150 for the avatar, and no preferences on the signature. thanks in advance.


----------



## Sogeking (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks a lot.


----------



## Mai (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Hisagi 

will rep aftr 24 hours D:


----------



## OtakuIsCool (Nov 14, 2009)

Hisagii i want more yoko gifs like your example in the first page so cute u made me watch the anime


----------



## OtakuIsCool (Nov 14, 2009)

And One Request If possible from you guys

Request For Avatar:

Link:

Time:00:25-00:26

Size: 100x100

Request For Signature:

Link: Same

Time:00:17-00:24

Size:What suits best mby 300x170 would be nice


THNX for your hard work


----------



## Diarrhea (Nov 14, 2009)

Transparency request for a signature


Please resize to Senior member limits, too.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 14, 2009)

OtakuIsCool said:


> And One Request If possible from you guys
> 
> Request For Avatar:
> 
> ...


The link you gave me redirects to the main page, could you give me another?


Diarrhea said:


> Transparency request for a signature
> 
> 
> Please resize to Senior member limits, too.


----------



## Z (Nov 14, 2009)

Bordered avatar 150 by 150 centering around Black Mask's face. Please have correct file extension.


----------



## OtakuIsCool (Nov 15, 2009)

It's ok forget about the ava and the sig i need more yoko gifs if u have rdy like ur examples


----------



## Majeh (Nov 16, 2009)

Can i get a sig with these 3 images in the order they r posted in like slide show fashion plz.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 16, 2009)

0:58-1:02; It's from when greed takes off his Jacket to when he smiles. Junior/Senior with a black box border.


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 17, 2009)

Av please, bby  <3



Shitty stock for an av. 

Have fun with this one. Surprise me.

Thanks a bunch<3


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow that was fast. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set_ 





I want a slideshow avy of all 3 characters plus the robot in the back


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 17, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Can i get a sig with these 3 images in the order they r posted in like slide show fashion plz.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 17, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> 0:58-1:02; It's from when greed takes off his Jacket to when he smiles. Junior/Senior with a black box border.



 ;


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 17, 2009)

^ Thanks. Looks great.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 17, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ;


----------



## valerian (Nov 17, 2009)

Ava slideshow. Is it alright if it changes every 3 seconds, or is that too long? Oh, and I'd like size to be 150x150 and a thin black border. Thank you.


----------



## valerian (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry that I didn't mention this in my other post, but could you make it that it goes, black>white>purple. Sorry.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 18, 2009)

the border?


----------



## valerian (Nov 18, 2009)

The person in the avatar, could you make it that goes black suit > white suit > purple suit, and repeat. 

Sorry if I'm not making sense, I've just woken up.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 18, 2009)

ohh You want it in the reverse order than I had it


----------



## valerian (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd like a set out of this please. Senior size would be nice. Feel free to make it however you like, I only ask that it retains it's quality.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 18, 2009)

I did the best I could, but I think I still wrecked the quality 


 ;


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2009)

I really like the colors and texture on the second sig, but do you think you could make it a bit bigger?


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 18, 2009)

Bigger in which direction?


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2009)

Umm.. A bit in every direction I guess.


----------



## Darth (Nov 18, 2009)

THAT'S THE BEST ULQUIORRA SIG I'VE EVER HAD!

I'm gonna rep you like crazy for the next three months. Thank you so much Hisagi!


----------



## Sine (Nov 18, 2009)

slideshow avvy of three panels

 (bottom panel)

 (second panel)

150x150
2-3 seconds between each, or whatever works
double black lined border


----------



## Majeh (Nov 18, 2009)

Ty so much. I dont mean to bother but could you slow it down a bit plz? may b 3 seconds per slide or however it works. if not ill still use it. =)


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2009)

Can I have a pretty ava please Hisa?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2009)

Could I have a thinner white border on it please Hisa?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2009)

Great, thanks pek


----------



## Sima (Nov 18, 2009)

Avy; 150x150, dotted border, any effects you want to do~



Sig; Do what you want with it, sorry for the bad quality of the picture.


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 18, 2009)

what bad quality? ;3


----------



## Sima (Nov 18, 2009)

Skotty said:


> what bad quality? ;3



Ooh, thanks so much Skotty~~


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 18, 2009)

*Stock:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]



*Type:* Signature plox :3
*Size:* Reasonable size for a signature so it should be smaller than the original stock. 
*Text:* Have this phrase somewhere - "'_My answer is not your answer. I cannot help you._" if you can. 
*Other:* Make it look pimp, go crazy with the random effects and stuff.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 18, 2009)

There's a face I haven't seen in a while. I got this


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 18, 2009)

;  ;


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 18, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> There's a face I haven't seen in a while. I got this




Don't worry, I don't mind waiting. 

And thanks again, Hisa-chan. pek


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 18, 2009)

Hisagi

Same sizes and all. One avy of Rukia,one of Ichigo.
Dotted Borders
Optional text: Hollow'd Heart 
Can i have variations on my set?


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 18, 2009)

Sure thing Roma


----------



## David (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey, I read the OP, but this is my first time using a shop (so please forgive me if I do this wrong the first time); here's my order:

_*Stock:*_ 

_*Type:* Avatar

*Size:* 125x125 (or 100kb? I'm new to this, but to put it clearly, I'm looking for the biggest/best-looking size [in your opinion] that's allowed for a "normal" member's avatar )

*Text:* No thank you

*Other:* Is it possible for you to round the corners like I see done on so many members' sets? I'd like that to be done, if it's possible and alright with you.  If you think that doing so would make the picture significantly smaller, however, feel free to leave out the rounded corners  Really, though, I'd like whatever you think looks best.

I think I did this right, but please tell me if I did anything wrong, and thanks in advance for your time and everything you put into it (if you decide to do it)!_


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

Of course I'll do it. Though I will say I didn't know anyone paid too much attention to the first pages anymore. I should redo ours some time ha ha

*Game plan:*
= Shiner []
= Hollow'd Heart []
= Daviddd []​


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

Shiner said:


> slideshow avvy of three panels
> 
> (bottom panel)
> 
> ...


Not sure what you meant for border so tell me if it needs changed

 ;  ;


----------



## Sine (Nov 19, 2009)

perfect  
dont u dare change it 

thank you


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Hisagi
> 
> Same sizes and all. One avy of Rukia,one of Ichigo.
> Dotted Borders
> ...



 ; 
 ;


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

Daviddd said:


> Hey, I read the OP, but this is my first time using a shop (so please forgive me if I do this wrong the first time); here's my order:
> 
> _*Stock:*_
> 
> ...



 ;


----------



## David (Nov 19, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> ;



Thanks man, they're perfect


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 19, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> ;
> ;


 
Thanks, i love it.


----------



## Sima (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry for requesting again so soon, but absolutely love this stock xD

Avy; 150x150, dotted border, centered around the face.

Sig; just do what you want with it please<3


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

nyahargharthuralfred


----------



## squilliam (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm not gonna lie, this one seems a bit tough to me. Anyways, here's a link to the picture:



I'd really appreciate it if you guys could get rid of all the text (both Japanese and English) but still leave the sword/legs intact

thanks


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

Did you directly copy the link from another page because your link is literally "http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/5...34122676lo.jpg" rendering it invalid

and turn off your sig


----------



## squilliam (Nov 19, 2009)

sorry, I fail 

anyways, here's a working link:


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

Alright removing the text will require some cutting out or redrawing though


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 19, 2009)

Sima said:


> Sorry for requesting again so soon, but absolutely love this stock xD
> 
> Avy; 150x150, dotted border, centered around the face.
> 
> Sig; just do what you want with it please<3


----------



## Sima (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks so much babe, love it


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> ;



Could I have a sig also

Sorry if Im being a pain in the ass


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 20, 2009)

Dear Hisa 

I'd like a set. Increase stock's awesome the way you like.


----------



## Omnirix (Nov 20, 2009)

Salutations Hisagi. Hope its not too much to ask, but can you do some resizing these pics?

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I plan on using this as my avy but its a little small when I put it on, would you make it a little bigger please?





*Spoiler*: __ 



Same as this one, except this pic is too huge for my sig


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 20, 2009)

Izzy<33


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Skotty  you seemed to have hit bullseye


----------



## Sima (Nov 21, 2009)

Request<3

Avy; 150x150, dotted border please~, any effects you see fit.



Sig; Do what you please, but be sure to make smaller, I don't like gigantic sigs~


----------



## Sima (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks so much Skotty<3


----------



## Rosie (Nov 22, 2009)

A request~

A set from this:


If I could get a transparency for the background and could the avvie be Sakura?
Please and thank you


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't normally comment, but the stock for this is really cute.


----------



## Rosie (Nov 22, 2009)

Skotty said:


> I don't normally comment, but the stock for this is really cute.



Thank you very much! It looks awesome


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 22, 2009)

Can I get the guy in cut out and colored?

His hair and shirt needs to be black, His pants dark blue or black, and His monster looking arm Black with a purple kind of tint. and  for his skin tone.

Thanks again.


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 23, 2009)

Just an avy. With a thin black border.

Rep as your reward. thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll get started on Greed's


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 23, 2009)

Can you get alittle closer Skotty. I'll rep you again.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 23, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I'll get started on Greed's



Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mar Azul (Nov 24, 2009)

Set request! 

*Senior Size*

*Sig*: Just a border for the sig.



*Avatar*: Can I have this gif changed to senior size, pls.


Thanks!


----------



## Eternity (Nov 24, 2009)

Can I help put here?


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't need the rep ;3


Mar  if I make that .gif bigger the quality will be hirrendoues D;;


----------



## Mar Azul (Nov 24, 2009)

> Mar  if I make that .gif bigger the quality will be hirrendoues D;;



That's okay. Thanks for the sig!


----------



## valerian (Nov 24, 2009)

Sig slideshow.


*Spoiler*: __ 











First pic: Bottom right panel

Second pic: Top left panel, middle right panel, middle left panel, bottom right panel, bottom left panel


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 25, 2009)

did you mean to only post one image? or am I just brain fry


----------



## valerian (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm guessing this is directed at me.

Yeah, something like this.



Skotty said:


> I only have one speed, sorry ;o I can't do two different speeeds



If you're talking about the pages I posted, I want everything I said in the slideshow, and the last image too.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay never mind I see whats up. 
Clicked quote just to see and turns out two of your posted images aren't showing up inside the spoiler tag. Got those now though

gonna take a snooze to restart my brain then I'll get on this and finish greed's request


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 26, 2009)

GIF Av pls bby.

Video: 
Time: 1:54 - 1:57

Border of any size.

Thanks <3


----------



## Z (Nov 26, 2009)

The current size is 700 x 594.

Please make it 500 x 394. Thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 26, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Sig slideshow.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 26, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> GIF Av pls bby.
> 
> Video:
> Time: 1:54 - 1:57
> ...





baby hurry up and become a senior member 
these junior avs are killing me


----------



## krome (Nov 26, 2009)

please <333


----------



## valerian (Nov 26, 2009)

Could you slow it down a bit and make it a bit bigger?


----------



## valerian (Nov 26, 2009)

Take as long as you like, I'm not bothered.


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 26, 2009)

Well see if I don't get these finished tonight they'll have to wait til Sunday night/Monday morning unless Skotty or Gamma get them


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 26, 2009)

I can get Ryoma and Okita


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm already doing Okita's while I wait for Raine's vid to DL skotty <3


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 26, 2009)

ROTFL I did it before I saw your rpely:lma oI guess she gets two?

Also nice rep


----------



## krome (Nov 26, 2009)

I get two?!


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah I guess so  I'm almost done with her sig anyway


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 26, 2009)

in after Skotty is a retard orz


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 26, 2009)

Its okay Sukatichun we still love you


----------



## Hisagi (Nov 26, 2009)

Now I'm gone for the weekend. Have Gamma do the gifs for me


----------



## krome (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you both <333 pek


----------



## Alexandritee (Nov 27, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> baby hurry up and become a senior member
> these junior avs are killing me



Sorry sweetums. Postwhoring bores me. I'll hurry up bby <3

Thanks a lot <333


----------



## Ulti (Nov 27, 2009)

Stock: 
Type: Both
Size: Max for both
Other: Can the avatar focus on Dante? 

Thanks, sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 28, 2009)

Please make a set of this, Hisagi.

You can decide what to do with it, just make it look badass please.


----------



## shadow5050 (Nov 28, 2009)

Transparencies request





I want it in signature size and if possible an avi out of it.

n.b delete the words too

thanks in advance


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 28, 2009)

Ulti, I'm going to let Irene get yours because I have NO idea how to trans that


----------



## Ulti (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, I thought that may be a bit too much. I'm not to big on image editing see? 

I'll take that bit off.


----------



## Federer (Nov 28, 2009)

*Set, please:*



I want an ava of Federer, his opperbody (face).


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 28, 2009)

edit; which one is Federer? ;o


 It's cool


----------



## Sima (Nov 29, 2009)

Avy; focus around the girls face please, 150x150, dotted border.

Sig; Do what you want with it, just don't make it big.


----------



## valerian (Nov 29, 2009)

On a second thought, could you remove the last part?


----------



## Sima (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Skotty<3


----------



## Federer (Nov 30, 2009)

Skotty said:


> edit; which one is Federer? ;o
> 
> 
> It's cool



The man infront of course.


----------



## Red (Dec 1, 2009)

Gif request for Hisagi

Stock:  and 
Border: Standard black line.
Size: Anything under the file size that the text is still readable.

Make it look something like this:


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 2, 2009)

Red I'll get to yours after I get some rest

Jutaro:


----------



## KohZa (Dec 2, 2009)

i want a set of this image: 



Avatar:the guy.
Sig:do whatever you want with it.also  if possible get rid of the ign logo.
Effect:do the whatver beautiful in it.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 2, 2009)

Doing reds now, will do zex' after


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 2, 2009)

any eta on the gif requests?


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 2, 2009)

Guilty as charged
I never got around to downloading the video. I'll get on that later too


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 2, 2009)

No problem. Seeing the Liar Liar cover was worth the wait.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 2, 2009)

That or the 1k rep, I'm sure


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Dec 2, 2009)

Gif Sig:
Time:5:49-6:00
Border:White
Gif Ava:
Time:6:02-6:03
Border:White


----------



## KohZa (Dec 2, 2009)

looks great  but i want the sig's border to be the same as the avatar.can you make it?.sry for the trouble.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 2, 2009)

now thats looks great .thx hisagi .


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Hisa :3

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 










 Type: sig
Size: reasonably big
Text: not needed
Other: I'm not sure if this would be better as an animated gif or if you're able to think of something else to do with it. Either way no need for anything too complicated :3


----------



## FFXFan13 (Dec 3, 2009)

Could I possibly request a gif?  if possible, thanks.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








set,plz<3


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll get these done


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 3, 2009)

Stock:
Type: Avatar of the Kyuubi( Doesn,t matter much if Naruto,s hair is by his mouth)
Extra: Could you maby color it orange
Thanks


----------



## Okami (Dec 3, 2009)

Set please.   but the Avy in Normal Member size.
Effect: what you will and Color: maybe the same or blah.  Thanks.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 3, 2009)

I got these


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Satsuki (Dec 3, 2009)

All of you rep Hisagi btw


----------



## Sima (Dec 3, 2009)

Avy; 150x150, focus it around the face.

Sig; do what you want with it, just make it smaller~

Stock:


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 3, 2009)

Rep Hisa


----------



## Sima (Dec 3, 2009)

Skotty said:


> Rep Hisa



Kay, thanks Skotty~


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 3, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> -snip-




How was my Ban Mido set coming along Hisagi? was the coloring too hard to do or something?


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Dec 3, 2009)

Ange-Beatrice said:


> Gif Sig:
> Time:5:49-6:00
> Border:White
> Gif Ava:
> ...



Since nobody has said that they are taking my req im guessing you missed it.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 3, 2009)

I think the gif requests just need a reminding sometimes.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 3, 2009)

> Ange-Beatrice said:
> 
> 
> > Since nobody has said that they are taking my req im guessing you missed it.
> ...


I said I was doing it right here



Hisagi said:


> I'll get these done



Now forgive me that I'm no so horrendously as fast as I used to be.

I'll be doing these after class work tonight or tomorrow can you two hang in that long?


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 3, 2009)

Calm down, twas just a joke.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 3, 2009)

I know but I don't think she knows that, so I'm letting you guys know the status


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't bite the hand that feeds c:


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 3, 2009)

Aight. BTW, you can do mine tomorrow. I know how annoying it is to come back from class or work and have moar stuff to do.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 4, 2009)

Skotty said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Awesome but i can,t use the avatar for some reason.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Rosie (Dec 4, 2009)

A request. A set for this stock:


Extras: Make it transperant and give the avie rounded borders. I would like the avie to be Sasuke btw.

Please and thank you!


----------



## Rosie (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you! pek


----------



## Morphine (Dec 5, 2009)

for Hisa


ava please - 

and can the sig be the worlds: slightly cancerous <3 

in purple like the main tone of the ava


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 5, 2009)

min chores
- Morphine
- Aldo Raine
- Ange-Beatrice
- ~Greed~


----------



## Katz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hisa <3
I want a set, with 125x125 ava. Just surprise me.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 5, 2009)

_gaspa_


----------



## FFXFan13 (Dec 5, 2009)

Should I assume my request is being ignored?


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 5, 2009)

Link me to it, I'm exhausted beyond crazy right now.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 5, 2009)

FFXFan13 said:


> Could I possibly request a gif?  if possible, thanks.



Found it 
avatar or signature?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Dec 5, 2009)

Signature Please.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Dec 5, 2009)

Can you possibly make my sig bigger? Im giving rep now.


----------



## Katz (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Dec 5, 2009)

thnx alot.


----------



## FFXFan13 (Dec 5, 2009)

Could you possibly slow it down a little?


----------



## Ender (Dec 5, 2009)

Manga Coloring :3


*Spoiler*: __ 









Colored pics -


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 5, 2009)

Ender you never give up do you?


----------



## FFXFan13 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Ender you never give up do you?



Could you slow the bit before the wink down a little? Looks to fast, and it looses a lot of the effect.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 5, 2009)

I know you're busy Hisagi, so I'm just quoting these for your convenience  [I don't need mine immediately]



izzyisozaki said:


> Hey Hisa :3
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Revy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll get them


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 5, 2009)

FUUUUU
/edit/
sukati is a life saver orz


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 5, 2009)

my name is NOT Sukati


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 5, 2009)

Skooty it is


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 5, 2009)

Digusting names :exc


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay Zack


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Hisagi (Dec 5, 2009)

Steeley says no more spam


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you  can you try some various resizes for me? I'll rep again.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 5, 2009)

[Steeley?]

*Spoiler*: _Izzy_ 









Don't need the extra rep


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh Skotty...I feel so aroused right now but I have the 24-hour cockblock 


So wait for me


----------



## Sima (Dec 5, 2009)

Request~

Avy; dotted border, 150x150, do what ever else you want with it.

Sig; make it smaller please, do whatever else you want with it too.


----------



## Sima (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks so much Skotty<3


----------



## valerian (Dec 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








First page: Bottom left panel, 150x150, thin black border.

Second page: Top right panel, 150x150, thin black border.

Separate avatars.


Signature, thin black border.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 6, 2009)

Bananagators


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2009)

so i want to request a sig/avatar

could you make a single gif out of these 2 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 6, 2009)

A gif?
You mean like a slideshow?


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2009)

Skotty said:


> A gif?
> You mean like a slideshow?



yes a slide show type

like scrolling down or something


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 6, 2009)

I can take this if you want me to Za


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 6, 2009)

please do
orz


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2009)

Request for set.


I would like the signture with a border like the current one I have, if you can't do that then a dotted one, you can cut some from the bot to better size it, and text at the bottem that looks like white subtitles, I want it to say

Walking the path of Heaven, the man who'll clean everything.

and an avatar with the same border of his face and hand.


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2009)

Irene Thanks you soooo much pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 7, 2009)

I dunno if you noticed, but you put two comma by mistake.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 7, 2009)

Can I get an avatar from 3:56 to 3:59 from this video. Thanks so much


----------



## Sima (Dec 7, 2009)

Avy; dotted border, center around the blondes face, do what you want with it.

Sig; make is smaller please~ other than that, do what you want with it ~


----------



## Soldier (Dec 7, 2009)

Color request.

Can you also replace "He'll bite you" with "I liek turdles." and the "Chomp" with "Nom"

*I'd like just the top right panel colored. :>*

Reference colors:



Tsuna's jacket sleeve can just be black? I guess. >>''


----------



## Sima (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks so much<3


----------



## Madam Mizukage (Dec 7, 2009)

This Request is for anyone who will take it.

Stock


Can I have a rounded edge avi of this, big but not obnoxious. Whoever takes this can judge and decide. Just get her face and stop a little under the V her hair makes and let a little shoulder skin show. 

For the sig  a rounded edge of the whole thing, again you can decide on the size cause you know more than I do what looks good.

Please and thank you!


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 8, 2009)

you junior members are killing me








Soldier said:


> Color request.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


colorings are on hiatus atm, but I'll get to it over the week, keep an eye on your pm box


----------



## Soldier (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry.  Thank you, Ireeeeeene<3


----------



## Kakashi666 (Dec 8, 2009)

Avy request please 



Border: dotted border
Background : any effects you see fit.
Size: 150x150

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Damaris (Dec 8, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> you junior members are killing me



Sorry 
I think it looks great, imho.
I have to spread before I can rep you again, but I'll be sure to do so as soon as I can.

I'll try to become a senior member before I request something here again.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 8, 2009)

you can't wear 150x150 :3


----------



## Sima (Dec 8, 2009)

Avy; 150x150, Focus around the face, dotted border, any effects you see fit.

Sig; Make it smaller, and any effects you see fit, also, if you can take the text out of the bottom of it.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 8, 2009)

Kakashi666 said:


> Avy request please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what Zack said, juniors are 125,125

thank you come again


----------



## Sima (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks so much Skotty~


----------



## Vaz (Dec 9, 2009)

, senior avatar size please.

And I demand a certain Skoots to be on msn


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2009)

Christmas is coming around, so it's time I get a set ready. 

On this avi I just want a border change, to like the one on my current set.



For the signature just a simple resize to max signature size and transparent.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2009)

Your the best as always Hisagi. pek


----------



## Mozu (Dec 11, 2009)

_Set please
_
_Stock_: I pm'd it to you *Hisa*.  

_Specifics_:

Sig -- 0:51 TO :55 , 1:19 TO 1:40 (as much of that last part as possible, if it's too much then you can cut some out)

Avi -- 0:55 TO 1:02 

_Border_: Black and Grey, please. Like the last set but with grey instead of white.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 11, 2009)

I tried. I failed. boo


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 11, 2009)

Av please 



Make her pretty yes? 

Thanks bby <3


----------



## KitCat (Dec 11, 2009)

Set with transparency, please 


Sig smaller than the pic.

Thanks


----------



## Ito (Dec 11, 2009)

*Stock:* 
*Type:* Just an avatar.
*Size:* 125 x 125
*Text:* None
*Other:* No border. Just take your time, make it come out nice.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 11, 2009)

I got these ; doing Alex's now


----------



## Rose (Dec 11, 2009)

Avy: Focus on the part where Sakura and Sasuke are touching by the face

Sig: Banner with them in it and of course resize. 

Also if you can tint and add blue and pink in the banner and avy it'd be awesome. 

Plz and Thank youz.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 11, 2009)

Alexandritee <3



KitCat


----------



## Ito (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, though I did say no border.

But that's okay.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 11, 2009)

Habit I suppose. Sorry


----------



## Rose (Dec 11, 2009)

This is beautiful but could you resize the banner so it's not so big, please. Also the avatar can it look like the banner instead of the red please?

So sorry. Please and thank you.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 11, 2009)

requesting 170x170 profile avatar. 



the effect is up to you.thx .


----------



## KohZa (Dec 11, 2009)

thx .


----------



## Rose (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank You <3


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 12, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Alexandritee <3



Thank you my bby <3


----------



## KitCat (Dec 12, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> KitCat



Tank you!


----------



## valerian (Dec 12, 2009)

Transparent sig please.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 12, 2009)

Wan Pisu<3


----------



## Sima (Dec 12, 2009)

Avy; Focus around Ichigo's face, do anything you want with it, just don't make it rounded.

Sig; Make is smaller please, do anything you want with it.


----------



## Sima (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks so much Skotty<3


----------



## Rosie (Dec 13, 2009)

Transparent set request please.



It would be great if the avie could be Ino.

Thanks!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd like a set B:


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 14, 2009)

Izzy


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 14, 2009)

SO SEXEH

thank you skotty skots pek


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Dec 14, 2009)

Could I have a 125 x 125 avi of her face please? ^^;


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Dec 14, 2009)

Niii! 
Thank you Skotty!!! >w<


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 14, 2009)

Sig set with this pic:



Text: Mine, Sasuke x Sakura

Effects: Bordered with whatever effects you think nessecary

Size: Junior?


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 15, 2009)

Gif set plz
Link: 
Avy
Time: 1:51-1:53
Size: 150x150
Border: none
Sig
Time: 1:09-1:13
Size: what ever looks best
Border: none
thnx


----------



## Katz (Dec 15, 2009)

Can you please make me a 275 x 155 gif, from ?
1:26 - 1:32


----------



## Muah (Dec 15, 2009)

*Sweetass set plz!!* avy of the face...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 15, 2009)

Ill use after Christmas thanks


----------



## Stringer (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey, Hisa.


Sig with 2 Outline borders. Overall final heigh size: *345 pixels* and the Another one at *190 pixels*.



For this second one, same instruction I gave for the first image, but with a Transparent version too. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Sinai (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a set request, please!! 


I would like the avy to focus around his head, and the sig to focus on his head, and right arm (dangling one ); so that the sig will be a vertical rectangle, instead of a horizontal one. No rounded edges, and no border, please. 
Here is the stock:


Thank you


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 15, 2009)

Holy hell post flood

I'll get all the none gifs

edit2


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Unshaken_ 






I asked Hisa to do the trans for you Un.


----------



## Sinai (Dec 15, 2009)

It looks wonderful 

But when I try to make it my avy, it says that the .png file has the wrong extension. Any idea as to why this is happening?


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Hisagi (Dec 15, 2009)

Un your request didnt make much sense, sorry. so I only trans'd it


----------



## Gecka (Dec 16, 2009)

can you replace the dotted border with a solid 1 pixel black line


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 16, 2009)

No I can't.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 16, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> No I can't.



You're bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 16, 2009)

thnx so much hisagi hey looks awesome!


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 18, 2009)

Hisa

Same sizes as usual.
Avy of Haruhi.

Thin Black Borders


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 18, 2009)

I know you asked for Hisa but I went ahead and did it anyway. She doesn';t seem to be in D:


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 18, 2009)

Skotty said:


> I know you asked for Hisa but I went ahead and did it anyway. She doesn';t seem to be in D:


 
Thanks. I'll rep and cred ASAP.


----------



## valerian (Dec 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 











I'd like a sig please. :33

Make the black bird transparent, resize them all so that they're bit a smaller, and I want them all around about the same size aswell. Thanks.


----------



## Pandemics (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi I have a sig and avi request please. 

Can you make an avi from this?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Please don't include the words 




Make these two transparent

*Spoiler*: __ 









Make this transparent and resize for regular member sig size


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 19, 2009)

Helix, you're next


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Helix_


----------



## Pandemics (Dec 19, 2009)

Great work thanks!


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 19, 2009)

wait  what? D:


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2009)

Request for set.



Avatar-0:04-0:010

White and black border like my current one, if that is to long just 0:04-0:07

Signature-1:06-1:23

Cutting frames to make it is fine.

Same border.

Thanks in advance.

Edit:


Skotty said:


> wait  what? D:



Ah dam you guys are so fast. 

Thanks alot, will give rep when I can.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Dec 22, 2009)

I has a request for the wonderful Hisagi





I trust you to do whatevers all I want really is to have a border on them like my current avy


----------



## Damaris (Dec 22, 2009)

Type: Set
Size: Junior
Effects: None 
Borders: 1 px black border around the avy
Thank: You!


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks skotty 

I can't rep you right now though... gotta spread the rep. I give you and the shop cred though


----------



## Damaris (Dec 22, 2009)

That was super fast 

Thanks 
It is great

Cred + rep


----------



## Sima (Dec 23, 2009)

Hisa~

Avy; 150x150, any border except rounded, any effects you see fit. 



Sig; Do what you want with it, just please make it smaller and maybe take the text out thats already there and put "Merry Christmas"


----------



## αce (Dec 23, 2009)

Can I get a sig of this ~

Stock.


Around Ace and Luffy. 300heightx400width. Dotted border please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 23, 2009)

This shop definitely does manga colorings right?


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 23, 2009)

sweets said:


> This shop definitely does manga colorings right?


weeeeeeeeeeeelll


----------



## Sima (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks so much<3


----------



## Mai (Dec 24, 2009)

Quick trans for anyone


sig/dotted borders
Effects: optional :3
Size: as long as the height is 450

Thanks~


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 24, 2009)

Mai said:


> Quick trans for anyone
> 
> 
> sig/dotted borders
> ...



something's tingling right now, and it isn't my shota senses


----------



## Gecka (Dec 24, 2009)

avatar

150 by 150

variation of borders

square and rounded edge examples please as well


----------



## Mai (Dec 25, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> something's tingling right now, and it isn't my shota senses



tingling?
Thanks


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 26, 2009)

I hate to ask this so late but can you add more effects please? Like more color or something? 

Thanks so much and I'm sorry for asking again.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm not too good with this, sorry


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for trying but would it be possible for Hisagi to do it? I hate to be a nag but...


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 26, 2009)

ROTFL I almost asked her actually
I'll ask her now~


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 26, 2009)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 26, 2009)

Alex. said I could request a coloring 

The last panel to the right. Can you make sure Karin's hair is dark red, and not really light? Everything else normal concerning Sasuke's head.
If you can, can you make it transparent too? 
If you can alternate the text to a heart, and Sasuke's bubble to a ?
Thank you, if you can't do that - I'll just request a set.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 26, 2009)

For Hisagi only

Same sizes as usual.
Thin Black borders.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 26, 2009)

avatar of this guy please.senior sized.:.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, love it.


----------



## Rosie (Dec 26, 2009)

Transparent set for this stock


If the avie could be Naruto, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## KohZa (Dec 26, 2009)

thx skotty .


----------



## Vaz (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd also like to remind Skoots that it's almost the 28th here and I still don't have any pole dancing pics.

What to do, what to do


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 27, 2009)

Love you Vazzy


----------



## Vaz (Dec 27, 2009)

Love that file name.


----------



## Sima (Dec 28, 2009)

For either Skotty or Hisagi

Avy; I need two, one of Itachi, 125x125, and one of Sasuke, 150x150. Any border but rounded. Also try some effects to make them look nice.

Sig; just make the stock smaller please, some effects on this would be nice too.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Sima (Dec 28, 2009)

Skotty said:


>


Thanks Skotty~<3


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2009)

Request for set. 



For the signature I would like a white and black border, resized to max signature size, and the words and star removed from the center.

Avatar I would like of her where she is dressed up as Sephiroth, top part of her body, same border.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd like a  please.

Curved borders for the sig, dotted borders for the ava. No trans.

150x150 and 125x125 ava of the girl please.


----------



## valerian (Dec 29, 2009)

Transparent sig please, remove the other guy in the background, leave the stars. :33


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd just like a transparent junior set, avy of the girl's face with a thin black border.
Snowflakes included would be lovely, but up to whoever does this. I don't want to be troublesome.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 29, 2009)

Skotty, I hope you don't mind doing my request. The avy doesn't have to be transparent, but the sig does. I requested 5 days ago and no one took it, and other requests that were requested after mine got done, and I thought that was kinda unfair.



AppleChan said:


> Hey Hisagi. Senior Sized, Solid white border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And for the size, leave the sig the size it is.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you, will rep and cred.

Although the sig is not curved.


----------



## Sima (Dec 29, 2009)

Avy; 150x150, dotted border, focused around Itachi's face, some effects please.

Sig; I would just like a transparency for the sig, make it smaller though.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 31, 2009)

woops
missed these: fuut


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 1, 2010)

Can I have an avatar (150x150) of this stock


and a sig resize of this transparency?

Thanks Hisagi


----------



## Sima (Jan 1, 2010)

Skotty said:


> woops
> missed these: fuut



Thanks Skotty<3


----------



## Damaris (Jan 1, 2010)

Skotty said:


> woops
> missed these: fuut



Amazing work as always. 
You even did all the snowflakes! Thank you so much, Skotty


----------



## Dalis (Jan 1, 2010)

Set please:
STOCK:

Avy:
-size: 150x150 
-dotted border
*-focused on naruto's face but also include a little of his right shoulder*
-effect(optional, depends which one you think is nicer)

Sig:
*-transparent Naruto*
-curved and dotted border
-effect(optional, depends which one you think is nicer)


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

You missed me too Skotty.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Skotty *rep*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 1, 2010)

The Avy dosent work


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 1, 2010)

When you have the time, can you put this:  in avy and sig format with a dotted border? Also, if possible, add text saying fanart by kanaru and sig done by (whoever does it). 

Thanks so much! Rep and credit again of course!


----------



## runsakurarun (Jan 2, 2010)

I would like to have an April fr Darker than Black avatar/sig for the new years
please


*Spoiler*: __ 








Make the photos on the left(150x150avi) and right(sig) transparent
Many thanks!


----------



## Starrk (Jan 2, 2010)

Transparency plox.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm taking my request back because I've requested so long ago, and no one did it. If you guys didn't want to do it, at least tell me so I can take it elsewhere and not waste my time. I don't know what I did wrong, but you could tell me what I did wrong as well. I read all the rules and followed them.

Not trying to be rude, but for future reference, just tell the person that you won't do the request. Again, I'm not trying to be rude, so don't take it the wrong way.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2010)

trans please


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 3, 2010)

0:23 - 0:25. 150x200, black and white box border.





1:14 - 1:16. Same as the first one.


----------



## Morphine (Jan 3, 2010)

ava 

sig and ava 

thanks <3 i'll rape you as a reward Hisa


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 3, 2010)

Morphin nxt


----------



## Starrk (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 3, 2010)

Trans Plz


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2010)

could you make an avy and sig of the brown haired boy and pink-haired girl. plz edit out the monster if you could.


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 3, 2010)

Much thanks


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2010)

awesome, thanks.

it looks great!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 3, 2010)

Transparency please. Also could you make make the avy 200 x 150, one with a black border and one without a border...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome, many thanks.


----------



## Dalis (Jan 4, 2010)

um......there's just some little more things

i notice a spot missed under naruto's right arm...it would be great if you can take that out. And please put a dotted border for the ava. Also can you please take out the border from the sig. Thanks


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 4, 2010)

I would like an avatar please. ^_^



Size: Junior (and a senior one please? Just for when I reach 1k posts)
Text: none


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 4, 2010)

Signature and Avatar Request Plz

*Stock:* 

Signature: Can you please add effects to this, make it look artsy, and have the words New York Knicks and the word Believe somewhere.  You can design it how ever you like.

Avatar: Senior Member size, if you can focus the avatar on the part where hes dunking and make it flashly to match the signature that would be perfect..Thanks alot!
Stock:


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2010)

could you just make a sig of this, pwease?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 4, 2010)

avatar

150 by 150

sample of a no border and a 1 pixel black border please


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 4, 2010)

I made you avatars out of this before. i  will stuff the tomato up your ass


----------



## valerian (Jan 4, 2010)

Slideshow sig please.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hisagi said:


> I made you avatars out of this before. i  will stuff the tomato up your ass



I had sex in your house on your parents bed


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Hisa 

I'd like a nice set out of 


cut out the artist sign, please
size whichever you think looks best


----------



## OnlyLexy-Chan!! (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like a sig of this so Im just asking If you could just hook it up for me please? I'm sorry if I am a burden.


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 5, 2010)

using GIMP so it isn't as wonderful as the last set I made you Loonie.
Let me know if you want anything different


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 5, 2010)

If you could just make the sig a bit lighter, it's be great


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 5, 2010)

like so?


----------



## Faye Valentine (Jan 5, 2010)

Perfect, thank you much, my dear


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like to make a request for a trans please. 

Just a sig please
Size: Senior Sized
Text: None 
Stock: 

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## OnlyLexy-Chan!! (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm sorry but can I get it as an Avatar with the same shape you gave but with my name on it please


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 6, 2010)

Bby. 

Set please <3





Av: Any effects/colours you want, as long as it says "Sakura addiction" somewhere c:

Sig: Just transed along with the blue glow around him, but add whatever else you see fit. :>

Thank you. 
still a junior, i'm sorry ;_____;


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2010)

nice, thanks!!!!! reps.


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 6, 2010)

Red[215]Gif
Aldo Raine[216]Gif
Jotaro Kujo[217]Gif
basye[217]
Alexandritee[217]

Will start the two sets now.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 7, 2010)

Avatar
max size

About it really.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Diarrhea (Jan 7, 2010)

Transparency request


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 7, 2010)

i love you, just saying. 

Thank you sweetums. pek


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 7, 2010)

Hisa could you do take my request please I like your work! 

Thanks


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 7, 2010)

Which one of the two stocks do you want me to you for the avatar?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 8, 2010)

Um which ever is easier for you and more creative I like them both but ill let you decide


----------



## αce (Jan 8, 2010)

Can I get a 150x150 ava around the face. Dotted border. Umm if possible make the top right and bottom left corners rounded, while leaving the top left and bottom right corners pointed.

sig 300 width x 400 height


----------



## Red (Jan 10, 2010)

Is my request forgotten?


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 10, 2010)

Hisagi said:


> Will have to get to later, using a temporary computer that doesn't have the ass crack to run photoshop, or even itunes.




No, just falling behind and I haven't figured out how to do GIFs in Gimp. still using that loaner


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 13, 2010)

Umm                    .


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll do the rest later - gifs still on hiatus


----------



## Mikecia (Jan 16, 2010)

May I please have a transparent set with my name on the Icon. Can the Icon 

be of the girls face? I would appreaciate it . Thank you.


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Slideshow sig please.



Forget about this request.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 25, 2010)

I need a set with

With  somewhere on the sig


----------



## FFXFan13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Is that doable?


----------



## Ito (Jan 26, 2010)

FFXFan13 said:


> Is that doable?





Hisagi said:


> No, just falling behind and I haven't figured out how to do GIFs in Gimp. still using that loaner



I'd say not. :ho


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 26, 2010)

gtfo with your +1 spam.

I've actually figured out how to do gifs in GIMP, and I plan to do the requests when I have time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello People I have never met. Can you please turn my avatar transparent and maximum but clear size please?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 27, 2010)

Closed upon request of owner.


----------

